# Sono innamorato pazzo !!



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

ho moglie e figli
lei ha il compagno e figli


è un anno che ci frequentiamo, ma sono anni che ci "annusavamo" ....


sono follemente innamorato di lei ... non ne posso fare a meno.

se me lo chiedesse lascerei subito mia moglie ....  che tra l'altro non sopporto più per mille ragioni ....


ecco !!  


siete i primi a cui riesco a confidare questa cosa ....  ho un peso sullo stomaco che non lo porto più dietro ...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho moglie e figli
> lei ha il compagno e figli
> 
> 
> ...


E perché lo dici a noi invece che a lei?

Buscopann


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho moglie e figli
> lei ha il compagno e figli
> 
> 
> ...


Ma soprattutto perché non lasci tua moglie a prescindere, visto che non la sopporti più per mille ragioni?


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E perché lo dici a noi invece che a lei?
> 
> Buscopann


perché secondo me è da qui che partirà il processo evolutivo della mia vita ....

o almeno così avrei deciso


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto perché non lasci tua moglie a prescindere, visto che non la sopporti più per mille ragioni?



hai ragione ....   dovrei .....

sto ancora con lei per i figli ....    solo ed esclusivamente per questo


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> hai ragione ....   dovrei .....
> 
> sto ancora con lei per i figli ....    solo ed esclusivamente per questo


E glielo hai comunicato, almeno, a tua moglie che ci rimani assieme solo per i figli...o lei continua a credere di avere un "marito"?


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> perché secondo me è da qui che partirà il processo evolutivo della mia vita ....
> 
> o almeno così avrei deciso


Cioè..il processo evolutivo partirà dalla confessione su questo Forum?

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Quoto Eliade


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

rispondo ad entrambe ....


sì, per dare una svolta alla mia vita ho necessità di cominciare a parlare di quella che vorrei fosse la mia nuova vita ...
ed ho pensato di cominciare da qui



no, mia moglie ovviamente ancora non sa nulla ....
ma solo "ancora" .....


----------



## Apollonia (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho moglie e figli
> lei ha il compagno e figli
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao! Io mi metto nei panni di tua moglie. Lei sa che non la sopporti più? Se si, perché non la lasci? I figli sono molto più felici se vi vedono felici anche da separati.
Scusami, ma ho vissuto da poco un'esperienza simile (non so se mio marito dicesse in giro o alla 'fidanzata' che non mi sopportava più), m adesso sono qui che sto male come un cane perché lui mi ha ingannata non poco facendo leva sulla mia fiducia.
 Forse è il caso che prima ti chiarisca con tua moglie. 
E, se siete così innamorati, perché non vi mettete insieme? Fa comodo a tutti e due tenebre il piede in due scarpe?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> rispondo ad entrambe ....
> 
> 
> sì, per dare una svolta alla mia vita ho necessità di cominciare a parlare di quella che vorrei fosse la mia nuova vita ...
> ...


ma con tua moglie fai sesso?


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> rispondo ad entrambe ....
> 
> 
> *sì, per dare una svolta alla mia vita ho necessità di cominciare a parlare di quella che vorrei fosse la mia nuova vita ...
> ...


Io comincerei da un'altra parte, cioè da tua moglie e dalla tua amante. Però se ritieni che un Forum possa essere fondamentale per questa svolta accomodati

Buscopann


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao! Io mi metto nei panni di tua moglie. Lei sa che non la sopporti più? Se si, perché non la lasci? I figli sono molto più felici se vi vedono felici anche da separati.
> Scusami, ma ho vissuto da poco un'esperienza simile (non so se mio marito dicesse in giro o alla 'fidanzata' che non mi sopportava più), m adesso sono qui che sto male come un cane perché lui mi ha ingannata non poco facendo leva sulla mia fiducia.
> Forse è il caso che prima ti chiarisca con tua moglie.
> E, se siete così innamorati, perché non vi mettete insieme? Fa comodo a tutti e due tenebre il piede in due scarpe?


scusami Apollonia,

capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma non puoi attaccarmi così subito frontalmente ....
oggi è il primo passo verso un chiarimento definitivo ....

l'amore per una persona può finire ....

sono anni che faccio "il bravo" marito pur non amando più mia moglie ....


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma con tua moglie fai sesso?



molto raramente ......

ed è comunque lei a cercarmi


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> rispondo ad entrambe ....
> 
> 
> sì, per dare una svolta alla mia vita ho necessità di cominciare a parlare di quella che vorrei fosse la mia nuova vita ...
> ...


Pensa che meravigliosa estate si prepara per la tua povera moglie. Ne sarà entusiasta.


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao! Io mi metto nei panni di tua moglie. Lei sa che non la sopporti più? Se si, perché non la lasci? I figli sono molto più felici se vi vedono felici anche da separati.
> Scusami, ma ho vissuto da poco un'esperienza simile (non so se mio marito dicesse in giro o alla 'fidanzata' che non mi sopportava più), m adesso sono qui che sto male come un cane perché lui mi ha ingannata non poco facendo leva sulla mia fiducia.
> Forse è il caso che prima ti chiarisca con tua moglie.
> E, se siete così innamorati, perché non vi mettete insieme? Fa comodo a tutti e due tenebre il piede in due scarpe?


c.v.d.:up:


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> scusami Apollonia,
> 
> capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma non puoi attaccarmi così subito frontalmente ....
> oggi è il primo passo verso un chiarimento definitivo ....
> ...


Sei ancora peggio del solito fenomeno...
Non ti voglio attaccare, tanto meno frontalmente, ma non lamentarti poi nel caso che tua moglie faccia l'arpia quando, e se, le parlerai...


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> molto raramente ......
> 
> ed è comunque lei a cercarmi


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> molto raramente ......
> 
> ed è comunque lei a cercarmi


quanto raramente? e se non la sopporti come ci riesci?


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Pensa che meravigliosa estate si prepara per la tua povera moglie. Ne sarà entusiasta.


Beh..ma alla fine che dovrebbe fare quest'uomo? Se non glielo dice non va bene..Se glielo dice non va bene..

Buscopann


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



cosa significa quella faccia?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Dacci un po' di dati:

quanti anni avete? Quanti figli? Quanti anni hanno i figli?


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io comincerei da un'altra parte, cioè da tua moglie e dalla tua amante. Però se ritieni che un Forum possa essere fondamentale per questa svolta accomodati
> 
> Buscopann


Io consiglio di iniziare prima da se stesso e poi dalla moglie e di lasciar proprio stare l'amante.
Fa la parte del bravo marito con figli, con una moglie che, anche se raramente, ancora lo cerca in intimità...in tutto questo mentre lui non la sopporta e ci sta insieme per i figli.
Direi che il suo problema principale è proprio lui, non so se mi spiego...:unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho moglie e figli
> lei ha il compagno e figli
> 
> 
> ...



Ma pensa che culo!!!
auguri e figli maschi!!!:festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> cosa significa quella faccia?


Unhappy=:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> perché secondo me è da qui che partirà il processo evolutivo della mia vita ....
> 
> o almeno così avrei deciso


Allora avrai sicuramente un grande futuro ad attenderti, vai tranquillo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Quanto sconmettiamo che se l'amante non molla il marito lui non se ne va da casa?
Guarda sono l'ultima che puó parlare ma non sopporto chi si lamenta di dove sta ma resta finchè non trova un'alternativa in un'altra persona.
Sono anni che fai il bravo e se non avessi incontrato un'altra donna saresti ancora li a fare il bravo.


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..ma alla fine che dovrebbe fare quest'uomo? Se non glielo dice non va bene..Se glielo dice non va bene..
> 
> Buscopann


Per me se glielo dice va benissimo.
Ma chiedo: che il loro rapporto, a suo modo di vedere le cose,  va male, alla signora moglie, il sig. marito lo ha mai detto?
Così, per sapere


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2014)

E questa amante di che avviso sarebbe?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho moglie e figli
> lei ha il compagno e figli
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda e impara..
Chiediti sempre questo: lei è innamorata pazza di te?
Guarda che se non è così, ti piglierà per il culo, ti userà e poi ti cagherà lì.

[video=youtube;GTxUCI319Vk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTxUCI319Vk[/video]


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto sconmettiamo che se l'amante non molla il marito lui non se ne va da casa?
> Guarda sono l'ultima che puó parlare ma non sopporto chi si lamenta di dove sta ma resta finchè non trova un'alternativa in un'altra persona.
> Sono anni che fai il bravo e se non avessi incontrato un'altra donna saresti ancora li a fare il bravo.


Quoto, del resto si preoccupa più di confessare il suo amore a noi, che di mettere in chiaro le cose con la moglie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> rispondo ad entrambe ....
> 
> 
> sì,* per dare una svolta alla mia vita ho necessità di cominciare a parlare di quella che vorrei fosse la mia nuova vita ...
> ...


Che Priapo ci tenga all'ombra.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (27 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> I figli sono molto più felici se vi vedono felici anche da separati.


Ti garantisco per esperienza personale che non è sempre cosi'... anzi....
per il resto quoto tutto


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io consiglio di iniziare prima da se stesso e poi dalla moglie e di lasciar proprio stare l'amante.
> Fa la parte del bravo marito con figli, con una moglie che, anche se raramente, ancora lo cerca in intimità...in tutto questo mentre lui non la sopporta e ci sta insieme per i figli.
> Direi che il suo problema principale è proprio lui, non so se mi spiego...:unhappy:


Eliade..va che può anche succedere di innamorarsi di un altro o di un'altra nella vita. In questi casi c'è poco da lavorare su sé stessi. Anche se lo fai mica ti disinnamori.
Non ci è dato sapere se quello di cui lui parla è una sbandata o tutt'altro. Ma non è che se giuri amori una persona, con quella devi arrivare alla fine dei tuoi giorni costi quel che costi. Anche se non la ami più. Non è mica una colpa non amare più una persona. Succede nella vita. 

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> scusami Apollonia,
> 
> capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma non puoi attaccarmi così subito frontalmente ....
> oggi è il primo passo verso un chiarimento definitivo ....
> ...


Certo che l'amore per una persona può finire, ma lo si chiarisce e lo si dice, indipendentemente dal fatto che si abbia l'amante oppure no.
E non mi venire a dire che fai il bravo marito!!!!!!! 
Mi innervosisci di brutto: quella sottospecie di uomo di mio marito me lo diceva sempre:" sto facendo il brevetto". E lui intendeva che si scrivevano mail infuocate, ma non avevano (apparentemente) più rapporti fisici.
Ma che bella razza di uomini!


----------



## Apollonia (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Pensa che meravigliosa estate si prepara per la tua povera moglie. Ne sarà entusiasta.


Quasi come il mio meraviglioso Natale 2013! E mettiamoci anche il fantastico capodanno!



Eliade ha detto:


> Sei ancora peggio del solito fenomeno...
> Non ti voglio attaccare, tanto meno frontalmente, ma non lamentarti poi nel caso che tua moglie faccia l'arpia quando, e se, le parlerai...


Appunto!


Eliade ha detto:


> Io consiglio di iniziare prima da se stesso e poi dalla moglie e di lasciar proprio stare l'amante.
> Fa la parte del bravo marito con figli, con una moglie che, anche se raramente, ancora lo cerca in intimità...in tutto questo mentre lui non la sopporta e ci sta insieme per i figli.
> Direi che il suo problema principale è proprio lui, non so se mi spiego...:unhappy:


Scommettiamo che l'amante lo ha circuito e lui non ha potuto resistere?



farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto sconmettiamo che se l'amante non molla il marito lui non se ne va da casa?
> Guarda sono l'ultima che puó parlare ma non sopporto chi si lamenta di dove sta ma resta finchè non trova un'alternativa in un'altra persona.
> Sono anni che fai il bravo e se non avessi incontrato un'altra donna saresti ancora li a fare il bravo.


Applausi, applausi! applausi!



Nicka ha detto:


> E questa amante di che avviso sarebbe?


Non ci è dato di sapere, ma ci metto l'osso del collo che non mollerà il compagno per i figli!



Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Ti garantisco per esperienza personale che non è sempre cosi'... anzi....
> per il resto quoto tutto


Si, lo so  e ti credo.


----------



## Apollonia (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma chiedo: che il loro rapporto, a suo modo di vedere le cose,  va male, alla signora moglie, il sig. marito lo ha mai detto?
> Così, per sapere


Eh, mi sembra mio marito. Invece di parlare con me, ha pensato bene di prendersi una "psicologa" privata (leggi amante) e di confidarle tutto il mio matrimonio minuto per minuto!:incazzato:

P. S. Scusate, ma oggi ho il dentone avvelenato!


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

vedo che siete in molti con il dente avvelenato ....


è vero ....

probabilmente se non mi fossi innamorato .... starei ancora a fare il bravo con mia moglie ....  anche se non la amo più da anni ....



E ALLORA ????

ma siete tutti così infelici da non riconoscere più quando invece una persona felice lo è ??


IO SONO INNAMORATO !!!  e non più di mia moglie ....


troverò il modo di lasciarla ....   poi se non sarò più corrisposto da la persona che voi chiamate AMANTE ...

pace .... me ne farò una ragione ....

ma sarà stato un modo per allontanarmi da una vita che non voglio più ....  e dalla quale non avevo il coraggio di allontanarmi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> vedo che siete in molti con il dente avvelenato ....
> 
> 
> è vero ....
> ...


no, non farlo! Aspetta! Parlami dei figli!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> vedo che siete in molti con il dente avvelenato ....
> 
> 
> è vero ....
> ...


Siamo tutti contenti che tu sia felice.
Ma se da anni non la lasci hai sicuramente i tuoi buoni motivi. Questo motivi non sono piu validi solo perché hai un'altra?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> vedo che siete in molti con il dente avvelenato ....
> 
> 
> è vero ....
> ...


Quanti anni hanno i tuoi figli?


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> vedo che siete in molti con il dente avvelenato ....
> 
> 
> è vero ....
> ...


Allora perchè non affronti prima, ed una volta per tutte il problema della vita che non vuoi più con tua moglie? E verifichi se SEI EFFETTIVAMENTE innamorato di questa donna cui aneli o se piuttosto non sei innamorato di una tua IDEA di LIBERTA'?
Ma non per moralismi ecc ma solo perché altrimenti potresti avere sensi di colpa e per sempre ti si potrebbe rinfacciare ( anche da te stesso) che sei stato un traditore, pure codardo per giunta.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> vedo che siete in molti con il dente avvelenato ....
> 
> 
> è vero ....
> ...


A me pare tanto che tu cerchi di autoconvincerti alla grande. Tu non sei innamorato di un'altra...tu non vedi l'ora di mollare tua moglie e basta.
Anni e anni che non la ami e anzi ti infastidisce? Ma che uomo sei? Ma prendi i coglioni in mano e vivi la tua vita senza pigliare per il culo quella che ti sei sposato!
Poi se vuoi un'altra renditi conto che non c'entra proprio nulla. Potrebbe anche andarti fatta male dato che magari lei non ha la minima intenzione di mollare la sua famiglia. Tu dici di essere corrisposto...ma non esserne così certo...


----------



## Higgins (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> vedo che siete in molti con il dente avvelenato ....
> 
> 
> è vero ....
> ...


Appassionato secondo me hai fatto bene a parlarne in un forum, se ti può aiutare a trovare il coraggio per fare la cosa giusta.
In effetti il problema dei figli c'è, ma molti pedagogisti sono concordi nei nuovi studi (per lavoro ne conosco diversi): i figli crescono meglio con genitori separati e felici piuttosto che con una coppia di genitori che non si sopportano e litigano in continuazione. 
Ma di certo ogni passo va meditato in funzione di qual è il modo migliore per dirlo a loro


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho moglie e figli
> lei ha il compagno e figli
> 
> 
> ...


Benvenuto.

Ti sembra logico aspettare che sia un altra a decidere della tua vita?

Un po' di rispetto per la tua famiglia?

Scegli e prenditi le tue respinsabiluta'.

Non e' detto che la tua amica voglia la stessa cosa.

Te la senti di perdere i tuoi figli e crescere quelli di lei?


----------



## Apollonia (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> vedo che siete in molti con il dente avvelenato ....
> 
> 
> è vero ....
> ...


Io sono felice per te che tu sia innamorato.
La tua scelta, però, non riguarda solo te, ma coinvolge un'altra persona che è tua moglie, tra l'altro madre dei tuoi figli.
Dici che non sei più innamorato da anni di lei. Ci credo. Perché però non chiarire la cosa con lei? Per comodità?
E poi, per favore, come la chiamiamo se non amante? Amichetta? Oppure fidanzata, come quella di mio marito?


----------



## Divì (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo tutti contenti che tu sia felice.
> Ma se da anni non la lasci hai sicuramente i tuoi buoni motivi. Questo motivi non sono piu validi solo perché hai un'altra?


quotone!


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Eh, mi sembra mio marito. Invece di parlare con me, ha pensato bene di prendersi una "psicologa" privata (leggi amante) e di confidarle tutto il mio matrimonio minuto per minuto!:incazzato:
> 
> P. S. Scusate, ma oggi ho il dentone avvelenato!


Non e' l'unico per quanto non ti possa consolare.

Ieri sera il mio mi ha chiesto se 'mi manca'.

Detto e ripetuto che gli manco.


Di cercargli un volo presto ahhah.... costano  troppo ho risposto....non e' vero.

Silenzio totale da parte mia sul resto.

Gli ho solo detto che sono costretta a pensarlo spesso......che farei volentieti a meno.

Chissa' due anni fa come era contento fossi qui.

Ipocriti.

Che sto benissimo con nostra figlia e qui.

Mi ha detto chiamami a qualunque ora anche di notte se non riesci a dormire......ti amo ti voglio.

Ometto quello che ho pensato dopo.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non e' l'unico per quanto non ti possa consolare.
> 
> Ieri sera il mio mi ha chiesto se 'mi manca'.
> 
> ...


Ma lui è handicappato forte o non riesce a trovarsi un volo da solo perchè è contrario al suo credo?


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Allora perchè non affronti prima, ed una volta per tutte il problema della vita che non vuoi più con tua moglie? E verifichi se SEI EFFETTIVAMENTE innamorato di questa donna cui aneli o se piuttosto non sei innamorato di una tua IDEA di LIBERTA'?
> Ma non per moralismi ecc ma solo perché altrimenti potresti avere sensi di colpa e per sempre ti si potrebbe rinfacciare ( anche da te stesso) che sei stato un traditore, pure codardo per giunta.
> In bocca al lupo


Ci vuole coraggio. O lo hai o menti anche a te stesso, figurati agli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non e' l'unico per quanto non ti possa consolare.
> 
> Ieri sera il mio mi ha chiesto se 'mi manca'.
> 
> ...


Il fatto che possa essere sincero non lo prendi in considerazione ?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non e' l'unico per quanto non ti possa consolare.
> 
> Ieri sera il mio mi ha chiesto se 'mi manca'.
> 
> ...



Perché sei costretta?


----------



## Nobody (27 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> *Certo che l'amore per una persona può finire, ma lo si chiarisce e lo si dice, indipendentemente dal fatto che si abbia l'amante oppure no.*
> E non mi venire a dire che fai il bravo marito!!!!!!!
> Mi innervosisci di brutto: quella sottospecie di uomo di mio marito me lo diceva sempre:" sto facendo il brevetto". E lui intendeva che si scrivevano mail infuocate, ma non avevano (apparentemente) più rapporti fisici.
> Ma che bella razza di uomini!


Straquoto. L'amore può finire, bisogna avere il coraggio di dirlo a se stessi e al partner... sapendo che si andrà incontro e si provocherà parecchia sofferenza.


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Allora perchè non affronti prima, ed una volta per tutte il problema della vita che non vuoi più con tua moglie? E verifichi se SEI EFFETTIVAMENTE innamorato di questa donna cui aneli o se piuttosto non sei innamorato di una tua IDEA di LIBERTA'?
> Ma non per moralismi ecc ma solo perché altrimenti potresti avere sensi di colpa e per sempre ti si potrebbe rinfacciare ( anche da te stesso) che sei stato un traditore, pure codardo per giunta.
> In bocca al lupo



ma scusa .....

il mio approccio al forum è stato prorpio questo ....

mica sono entrato dicendo che ho un'amante e me la voglio godere fino a che non mi sgamano ...

ho chiaramente detto che questo sarà il primo passo per arrivare a chiarire con mia moglie che il nostro matrimonio non va più ....

in un post successivo ho pure scritto che nel caso con "l'amante" dovesse andare a finire male ....   me ne farò una ragione .... ma sarà stato il modo per trovare il coraggio di troncare una storia finita da anni ....


ovviamente io mi auguro che anche la mia compagna (sì, fatevene una ragione, la chiamo già così) faccia lo stesso percorso ....

sono più vicino ai 50 che ai 40 ....    so riconoscere una sbandata dall'amore vero ....

PERTANTO .....

se qualcuno avesse voglia di parlare con me e cercare di aiutarmi in questo percorso .....  raccontandomi come avete vissuto l'uscita di casa o l'abbandono del partner ....

in maniera civile, possibilmente .....


se questo non fosse possibile ... beh !!!  mi dispiacerà e come sono arrivato me ne andrò .....



per i figli ....  l'età .....   si va dai 4 anni alla maggiore età


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non e' l'unico per quanto non ti possa consolare.
> 
> Ieri sera il mio mi ha chiesto se 'mi manca'.
> 
> ...


Ti piglia male, eh?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ma scusa .....
> 
> il mio approccio al forum è stato prorpio questo ....
> 
> ...


senti, io ti consiglio di calmarti e di pensarci bene bene

Che vuol dire che tua moglie non la sopporti? cos'è che non sopporti?

Non è mica così facile separarsi alla tua età con dei figli di mezzo, uno di addirittura 4 anni


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> senti, io ti consiglio di calmarti e di pensarci bene bene
> 
> Che vuol dire che tua moglie non la sopporti? cos'è che non sopporti?
> 
> Non è mica così facile separarsi alla tua età con dei figli di mezzo, uno di addirittura 4 anni



guarda Clementine ....

ti ringrazio del tono amichevole e comprensivo ...

io capisco che molti di voi possiate essere feriti dalle storie che avete vissuto ....   
io sono molto tranquillo ....  ed ho riflettuto molto prima di scrivere sul forum ....

cos'è che non sopporto ....
non sopporto che si sia seduta su questo rapporto ...
che non si voglia così bene da aver preso trenta chili in pochi anni
che non apprezzi le MOLTE cose che faccio in casa lavorando almeno quattro ore in più di lei (sembra che l'unica stanca sia lei e che io me la goda)
non sopporto più i rumori che fa quando mangia
non sopporto che voglia vedere solo film scemi
non sopporto che faccia pulizia dentale con le dita mentre parla con altre persone (e quando glielo fai notare fa pure l'offesa)
non sopporto che riprienda i suoi figli per il disordine quando lei è la prima disordinata in casa (anche su questo è guerra quando glielo fai notare)
non sopporto che non abbia attenzione al portafoglio .....   guadagna 100 e spende 101 (tanto c'è la sua mammina che tappa poi i buchi)

potrei continuare all'infinito ....   rischiando di passare per "il cattivo" di turno ....   ma a questo gioco non ci sto ....


spero di aver fatto un po' di luce sulla situazione ..... e che qualcuno abbia voglia di dare una parola


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> guarda Clementine ....
> 
> ti ringrazio del tono amichevole e comprensivo ...
> 
> ...


okay allora se la situazione è questa credo che ormai ci sia poco da salvare...
se sei arrivato al punto di non sopportare i rumori che fa mentre mangia è evidente che proprio non la sopporti e a quanto racconti lei non fa granché per farsi sopportare un po' di più
hai mai parlato seriamente della vostra situazione con lei? lascia perdere l'altra... perché io ti capisco benissimo... ma della vostra situazione ne avete parlato? lo sa che sei così insofferente? hai mai provato a dirle che non ce la fai più e sei seriamente tentato di mollare tutto?


----------



## eagle (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ma scusa .....
> 
> il mio approccio al forum è stato prorpio questo ....
> 
> ...


Non esserne certo


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> guarda Clementine ....
> 
> ti ringrazio del tono amichevole e comprensivo ...
> 
> ...


Perdonami, ma questo fatto che getti cacca sulla persona con cui vivi da anni e con cui hai anche fatto dei figli, dipingendola malissimo in pubblico dinanzi a perfetti estranei, in uno all'insistere sul non voler  capire che in realtà vuoi solo separarti e che questa fase da Love Boat è solo strumentale a questo,  mi pare da un lato di pessimo gusto e dall'altro un pò triste nel complesso.
Non mi sembrei cattivo, mi sembri confuso e insofferente al tempo stesso, e quindi, prima di fare casini, mi permettevo di chiederti: perché non rifletti sulle conseguenze? Figli di 4 anni, quisquilie così ...


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> okay allora se la situazione è questa credo che ormai ci sia poco da salvare...
> se sei arrivato al punto di non sopportare i rumori che fa mentre mangia è evidente che proprio non la sopporti e a quanto racconti lei non fa granché per farsi sopportare un po' di più
> hai mai parlato seriamente della vostra situazione con lei? lascia perdere l'altra... perché io ti capisco benissimo... ma della vostra situazione ne avete parlato? lo sa che sei così insofferente? hai mai provato a dirle che non ce la fai più e sei seriamente tentato di mollare tutto?



non ci ho mai parlato ....

è evidente anche a lei che qualcosa tra noi non va più ....

lo farò presto .... devo trovare solo le parole per non ferirla più di quello che sarà comunque inevitabile ....

non sono un cane !!!   so che sto combinando un macello ....   ma sono arrivato al capolinea ....  è più forte di me


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Lasciala. È finita. Per entrambi. Vi sopportate e basta. Invecchiando sarà peggio. Stare insieme per i figli potrebbe essere una buona  motivazione ma presuppone uno spirito di sacrificio che non è da tutti e che qui non leggo. Non è impossibile passare dall'insofferenza all'odio. Tieni conto che per te sarà dura. Cerca di mantenere il migliore dei rapporti con tua moglie per avere una separazione il meno disastrosa possibile sotto il profilo economico e per la gestione dei figli. Consulta un avvocato senza farli sapere a tua moglie.  Non citare mai l'amante con tua moglie.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perdonami, ma questo fatto che getti cacca sulla persona con cui vivi da anni e con cui hai anche fatto dei figli, dipingendola malissimo in pubblico dinanzi a perfetti estranei, in uno all'insistere sul non voler  capire che in realtà vuoi solo separarti e che questa fase da Love Boat è solo strumentale a questo,  mi pare da un lato di pessimo gusto e dall'altro un pò triste nel complesso.
> Non mi sembrei cattivo, mi sembri confuso e insofferente al tempo stesso, e quindi, prima di fare casini, mi permettevo di chiederti: perché non rifletti sulle conseguenze? Figli di 4 anni, quisquilie così ...


Ma scusa, meglio che ne parli così qui sopra che con persone che li conoscono, o no?
Quando arrivi ai livelli che sta descrivendo qui è perché proprio non ne puoi più.
Io mi sono accorta davvero che non sopportavo più il mio ex marito quando lo guardavo mentre dormiva e provavo un gran desiderio di spaccargli la faccia. E poi anche quelle piccole cose che descrive lui... tipo i rumori che fa... sono tutti indici che proprio non ne può più... I figli possono tenere insieme una coppia se comunque, anche se non c'è più amore, c'è comunque affetto e la convivenza è comunque piacevole... ma così no, diventa un inferno veramente


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che possa essere sincero non lo prendi in considerazione ?


Come si fa a fidarsi di chi ha mentito tanto e per tanti tanti anni?


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma scusa, meglio che ne parli così qui sopra che con persone che li conoscono, o no?
> Quando arrivi ai livelli che sta descrivendo qui è perché proprio non ne puoi più.
> Io mi sono accorta davvero che non sopportavo più il mio ex marito quando lo guardavo mentre dormiva e provavo un gran desiderio di spaccargli la faccia. E poi anche quelle piccole cose che descrive lui... tipo i rumori che fa... sono tutti indici che proprio non ne può più... I figli possono tenere insieme una coppia se comunque, anche se non c'è più amore, c'è comunque affetto e la convivenza è comunque piacevole... ma così no, diventa un inferno veramente


ma tu avevi i tuoi ottimi motivi per detestarlo ... Oltre la semplice intollerenza al quotidiano.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> non ci ho mai parlato ....
> 
> è evidente anche a lei che qualcosa tra noi non va più ....
> 
> ...



Comincia a parlargliene, con calma. Ma sono d'accordo con danny: non dirle dell'amante. Tanto non è quello il problema vero, mi pare


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma tu avevi i tuoi ottimi motivi per detestarlo ... Oltre la semplice intollerenza al quotidiano.



io non posso avere dei motivi plausibili??


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eliade..va che può anche succedere di innamorarsi di un altro o di un'altra nella vita. In questi casi c'è poco da lavorare su sé stessi. Anche se lo fai mica ti disinnamori.
> Non ci è dato sapere se quello di cui lui parla è una sbandata o tutt'altro. Ma non è che se giuri amori una persona, con quella devi arrivare alla fine dei tuoi giorni costi quel che costi. Anche se non la ami più. Non è mica una colpa non amare più una persona. Succede nella vita.
> 
> Buscopann


Forse non hai letto bene, non parlavo dell'innamoramento per un'altra (non a caso ho scritto che l'ultima a cui pensare sia proprio l'amante)...ma di fingere di essere il bravo marito da anni pur non amando più la moglie (parlo sue...), ancora prima della presenza di un'amante, poi arriva l'amante e l'unica cosa che lui pensa di fare è quella di confessare il suo amore per l'altra. Direi che dovrebbe farsi prima farsi un attimino un'esame del suo comportamento, che mi sembra abbastanza disgustoso (e ribadisco non quello di avere l'amante).


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lasciala. È finita. Per entrambi. Vi sopportate e basta. Invecchiando sarà peggio. Stare insieme per i figli potrebbe essere una buona  motivazione ma presuppone uno spirito di sacrificio che non è da tutti e che qui non leggo. Non è impossibile passare dall'insofferenza all'odio. Tieni conto che per te sarà dura. Cerca di mantenere il migliore dei rapporti con tua moglie per avere una separazione il meno disastrosa possibile sotto il profilo economico e per la gestione dei figli. Consulta un avvocato senza farli sapere a tua moglie.  Non citare mai l'amante con tua moglie.



no, questo mai ....

il fatto che non la sopporti non mi da il diritto di coinvolgere un avvocato prima di parlarne con lei ....

se poi mi renderà un morto di fame .....    

AD OGNI AZIONE CORRISPONDE UNA REAZIONE UGUALE MA IN SENSO CONTRARIO 

saranno le conseguenze per il casino che combinerò


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo tutti contenti che tu sia felice.
> Ma se da anni non la lasci hai sicuramente i tuoi buoni motivi. Questo motivi non sono piu validi solo perché hai un'altra?


Standing ovation.....:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io sono felice per te che tu sia innamorato.
> La tua scelta, però, non riguarda solo te, ma coinvolge un'altra persona che è tua moglie, tra l'altro madre dei tuoi figli.
> Dici che non sei più innamorato da anni di lei. Ci credo. Perché però non chiarire la cosa con lei? Per comodità?
> E poi, per favore, come la chiamiamo se non amante? Amichetta? Oppure fidanzata, come quella di mio marito?


O TROIA   come la piccolina di mio marito....spero legga e si riconosca. Ahahah


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> io non posso avere dei motivi plausibili??


Sono quelli che hai declinato prima?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma tu avevi i tuoi ottimi motivi per detestarlo ... Oltre la semplice intollerenza al quotidiano.


Ma guarda, nel caso del mio ex marito è vero. Ma io prima di lui avevo avuto una storia di 3 anni con un ragazzo che più buono di così non saprei immaginarlo... Sì, non ci avevo mai convissuto, ma le sensazioni alla fine erano quelle: non lo sopportavo più. Mi dava fastidio il modo in cui diceva "pazzesco!"... Mi dava fastidio il fatto che ogni volta che trovavo un pretesto per litigare mi dicesse "hai ragione"... mi dava fastidio tutto... e poverino: era un santo! Ma quando arrivi a provare quelle sensazioni secondo me non c'è più niente da salvare. Io mi sono fatta violenza e sono rimasta con lui altri 6 mesi dopo che avevo provato a lasciarlo e non ci ero riuscita (perché era scoppiato a piangere e a vomitare)... però è stato solo peggio... mi sono sforzata di vedere quello di bello che c'era in lui... ma non ce la facevo proprio...

Vero: in questo caso ci sono i figli. Ma se non la sopporta (e mi sembra chiaro che non la sopporti proprio e non si tratti di semplice indifferenza, ma proprio di insofferenza) io non vedo vie d'uscita


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me pare tanto che tu cerchi di autoconvincerti alla grande. Tu non sei innamorato di un'altra...tu non vedi l'ora di mollare tua moglie e basta.
> Anni e anni che non la ami e anzi ti infastidisce? Ma che uomo sei? Ma prendi i coglioni in mano e vivi la tua vita senza pigliare per il culo quella che ti sei sposato!
> Poi se vuoi un'altra renditi conto che non c'entra proprio nulla. Potrebbe anche andarti fatta male dato che magari lei non ha la minima intenzione di mollare la sua famiglia. Tu dici di essere corrisposto...ma non esserne così certo...


Quoto!


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> 
> Ti sembra logico aspettare che sia un altra a decidere della tua vita?
> 
> ...


Quoto!


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto bene, non parlavo dell'innamoramento per un'altra (non a caso ho scritto che l'ultima a cui pensare sia proprio l'amante)...ma di fingere di essere il bravo marito da anni pur non amando più la moglie (parlo sue...), ancora prima della presenza di un'amante, poi arriva l'amante e l'unica cosa che lui pensa di fare è quella di confessare il suo amore per l'altra. Direi che dovrebbe farsi prima farsi un attimino un'esame del suo comportamento, che mi sembra abbastanza disgustoso (e ribadisco non quello di avere l'amante).



penso che tu abbia frainteso .....    (o comunque mi sono spiegato male)

credo che l'ottanta per cento dei matrimoni che stanno in piedi si reggano su uno dei due che fa "il bravo" ....
a prescindere dall'amante o no


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché sei costretta?


Perche' non e' passato un solo giorno dal 4 novembre 2012 in cui ionon ci abbia pensato.

Inoltre anche scrivere qui per quanto possa essere utile piacevole non puo' non ricordarci le corna subite e le mie sono notevoli.

Non fa no piu' male ma il risentimento resta.


----------



## appassionato (27 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto!



non mi stupisco


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma guarda, nel caso del mio ex marito è vero. Ma io prima di lui avevo avuto una storia di 3 anni con un ragazzo che più buono di così non saprei immaginarlo... Sì, non ci avevo mai convissuto, ma le sensazioni alla fine erano quelle: non lo sopportavo più. Mi dava fastidio il modo in cui diceva "pazzesco!"... Mi dava fastidio il fatto che ogni volta che trovavo un pretesto per litigare mi dicesse "hai ragione"... mi dava fastidio tutto... e poverino: era un santo! Ma quando arrivi a provare quelle sensazioni secondo me non c'è più niente da salvare. Io mi sono fatta violenza e sono rimasta con lui altri 6 mesi dopo che avevo provato a lasciarlo e non ci ero riuscita (perché era scoppiato a piangere e a vomitare)... però è stato solo peggio... mi sono sforzata di vedere quello di bello che c'era in lui... ma non ce la facevo proprio...
> 
> Vero: in questo caso ci sono i figli. Ma se non la sopporta (e mi sembra chiaro che non la sopporti proprio e non si tratti di semplice indifferenza, ma proprio di insofferenza) io non vedo vie d'uscita


Io me ne frego se lui lascia o meno la moglie.
Io inisto solo nel ritenere i due piani (matrimonio alla fruttta e innamoramento di un'altra donna) tra loro interdipendenti ed il secondo strumentale al primo mentre una storia d'amore dovrebbe iniziare non *contro* una terza persona ma a favore della persona di cui ci si innamora.
Secondo me, eh, magari sbaglio.


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> no, questo mai ....
> 
> il fatto che non la sopporti non mi da il diritto di coinvolgere un avvocato prima di parlarne con lei ....
> 
> ...


E secondo te non è la prima cosa a cui penserà??


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> no, questo mai ....
> 
> il fatto che non la sopporti non mi da il diritto di coinvolgere un avvocato prima di parlarne con lei ....
> 
> ...


Sono cose che si dicono prima su cui si piange dopo. Informarsi e' proteggersi dalle conseguenze più nefaste. Separarsi con figli non è una passeggiata. Lo devi sapere.


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> penso che tu abbia frainteso .....    (o comunque mi sono spiegato male)
> 
> credo che l'ottanta per cento dei matrimoni che stanno in piedi si reggano su uno dei due che fa "il bravo" ....
> a prescindere dall'amante o no


Io invece credo che l'80 % dei matrimonio si mantenga su quello che si chiama dialogo, anche litigare se può servire a far capire all'altro cosa non vada...quello che non hai fatto tu, a quanto hai scritto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Io non so quanti di voi ci siano passati ma quello che dice appassionato non è così "anormale".

Siamo in tanti qui che rimaniamo con i nostri rispettivi partner magari avendo fatto cazzate, confessate o meno, o comunque non provando più quell'amore immenso che non ci fa avere occhi per nessun altro e che ci fa svegliare con il sorriso stampato in faccia solo perché ci svegliamo accanto a loro. Ma io penso che tutti quelli che si trovano in questa situazione (me compresa) se non molliamo il colpo è perché c'è comunque qualcosa che ci lega al nostro compagno. Quel qualcosa per cui anche solo andare al cinema o a mangiare la pizza con loro è una cosa piacevole e non una sofferenza. Quel qualcosa per cui quando torniamo a casa e sappiamo che c'è lui o lei che ci aspetta ci fa piacere. Quel qualcosa per cui se fanno una battuta stupida ci mettiamo a ridere. Poi sicuramente ci sono anche momenti in cui vorremmo strozzarli... Ma stare con loro non è una sofferenza.
Quando invece arrivi ai punti che ha descritto appassionato le cose cambiano. Lui non la sopporta. E' diverso. Non la sopporta più. Stare con lei è una sofferenza. Non c'entra l'altra. Magari l'altra contribuisce a rendere l'insofferenza per la moglie ancora più forte... ma non è sicuramente lei la causa di questa situazione. ha detto che la loro storia va avanti da un anno. Lui ha quasi 50 anni, immagino che con la moglie ci stia da parecchi anni, e questa insofferenza non nasce da un giorno all'altro. E' una cosa che cresce piano piano fino a quando arrivi appunto al punto di non ritorno. Io la vedo così. E da quando sono qui non mi sembra di avere mai consigliato a nessuno di separarsi, anzi, io sono sempre dalla parte della famiglia, io tifo sempre per le famiglie. Ma non così.


----------



## passante (27 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Certo che l'amore per una persona può finire, ma lo si chiarisce e lo si dice, indipendentemente dal fatto che si abbia l'amante oppure no.
> E non mi venire a dire che fai il bravo marito!!!!!!!
> Mi innervosisci di brutto: quella sottospecie di uomo di mio marito me lo diceva sempre:"* sto facendo il brevetto*". E lui intendeva che si scrivevano mail infuocate, ma non avevano (apparentemente) più rapporti fisici.
> Ma che bella razza di uomini!



 che cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ma scusa .....
> 
> il mio approccio al forum è stato prorpio questo ....
> 
> ...


No appassionato 
Se arrivi qui comunque sarai giudicato e cazziato
Come la giri e la giri troverai dei moralizzatori pronti a metterti al muro tutti duri e puri
Se ti sei innamorato sei pure sfigato
Se vuoi capire farai soffrire 
Se ami tua moglie e scopi in giro x diletto sei una merda che te lo dico a fa'.
Ma forse se racconti un po di notti appassionate sul blog finisce che diventi simpatico e ti seguono tipo soap opera
Ma se hai dubbi sei umano temi una scelta ammetti di aver sbagliato cerchi confronto e non conforto ( quello in effetti non avrebbe senso) ..preparati ...


Detto questo ci sono anche persone estremamente valide empatiche non velenose e dotate di tatto che sapranno metterti davanti ai tuoi  limiti e suggerirti x esperienze loro senza mordere sul collo

Io sono ferma a Roma in attesa marito 
che ha perso un volo as usual

Fatto enne giri i.  con i ragazzi ora li ho obbligati a stare seduti a leggere un libro

Appassionato io fossi in te starei solo un po mollando amante e parlando a tua moglie
Io sono lenta a fare scelte che implichino sentimenti di altre persone 
Sul lavoro mi butto ho lasciato il certo x incerto ecc ecc 
Ma se leggerai mia storia io ho avuto amante x due anni
che si è innamorato
Si è separato

Io in crisi con mio marito senza che ti dica perché e percome 
Ma non ho certezza di amare nessuno
Qnd hai storie parallele x me non ami nessuno o meglio 
Non è la realtà non è sano io ci stavo molto male in quel ruolo e credo che non si possa chiudere un matrimonio x una storia extra .
Si chiude se non ce più speranza alcuna
Se hai storia extra non ragioni molto lucidamente 

Ho deciso di capire cosa ce del mio rapporto del mio matrimonio e x farlo
Ho chiuso con amante .

Ho deciso cosi perché credo sia giusto e x come sono fatta non potrei perdonarmi non aver dato possibilità al matrimonio 
Se hai un amante con cui fai oltretutto sesso appassionato e ti confidi ed e rutto piu facile essendo soli senza mutuio varicellatassa immondizia parenti ...( x dire tante ritture tra i due coniugi) non sei obbiettivo

Io ho dovuto prendere le distanze .

altri fattori che impedirebbero separazione sono il bene immenso x i figli

Problemi economici grazie a dio no
Anche a livello Logistico avendo noi già due case indipendenti 

Ma ce chi valuta snche qsti aspetti

Un abbraccio


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non so quanti di voi ci siano passati ma quello che dice appassionato non è così "anormale".
> 
> Siamo in tanti qui che rimaniamo con i nostri rispettivi partner magari avendo fatto cazzate, confessate o meno, o comunque non provando più quell'amore immenso che non ci fa avere occhi per nessun altro e che ci fa svegliare con il sorriso stampato in faccia solo perché ci svegliamo accanto a loro. Ma io penso che tutti quelli che si trovano in questa situazione (me compresa) se non molliamo il colpo è perché c'è comunque qualcosa che ci lega al nostro compagno. Quel qualcosa per cui anche solo andare al cinema o a mangiare la pizza con loro è una cosa piacevole e non una sofferenza. Quel qualcosa per cui quando torniamo a casa e sappiamo che c'è lui o lei che ci aspetta ci fa piacere. Quel qualcosa per cui se fanno una battuta stupida ci mettiamo a ridere. Poi sicuramente ci sono anche momenti in cui vorremmo strozzarli... Ma stare con loro non è una sofferenza.
> Quando invece arrivi ai punti che ha descritto appassionato le cose cambiano. Lui non la sopporta. E' diverso. Non la sopporta più. Stare con lei è una sofferenza. Non c'entra l'altra. Magari l'altra contribuisce a rendere l'insofferenza per la moglie ancora più forte... ma non è sicuramente lei la causa di questa situazione. ha detto che la loro storia va avanti da un anno. Lui ha quasi 50 anni, immagino che con la moglie ci stia da parecchi anni, e questa insofferenza non nasce da un giorno all'altro. E' una cosa che cresce piano piano fino a quando arrivi appunto al punto di non ritorno. Io la vedo così. E da quando sono qui non mi sembra di avere mai consigliato a nessuno di separarsi, anzi, io sono sempre dalla parte della famiglia, io tifo sempre per le famiglie. Ma non così.


Mi piacerebbe sentire o leggere la descrizione di quello che la signora moglie prova ad oggi nei confronti del sig. marito, così tollerante, così disposto al sacrificio, così sacrosantamente stanco di sopportare cotanta insopportabile sofferenza ....


----------



## Divì (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come si fa a fidarsi di chi ha mentito tanto e per tanti tanti anni?


Le persone cambiano, tutti cambiamo ....


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non so quanti di voi ci siano passati ma quello che dice appassionato non è così "anormale".
> 
> Siamo in tanti qui che rimaniamo con i nostri rispettivi partner magari avendo fatto cazzate, confessate o meno, o comunque non provando più quell'amore immenso che non ci fa avere occhi per nessun altro e che ci fa svegliare con il sorriso stampato in faccia solo perché ci svegliamo accanto a loro. Ma io penso che tutti quelli che si trovano in questa situazione (me compresa) se non molliamo il colpo è perché c'è comunque qualcosa che ci lega al nostro compagno. Quel qualcosa per cui anche solo andare al cinema o a mangiare la pizza con loro è una cosa piacevole e non una sofferenza. Quel qualcosa per cui quando torniamo a casa e sappiamo che c'è lui o lei che ci aspetta ci fa piacere. Quel qualcosa per cui se fanno una battuta stupida ci mettiamo a ridere. Poi sicuramente ci sono anche momenti in cui vorremmo strozzarli... Ma stare con loro non è una sofferenza.
> Quando invece arrivi ai punti che ha descritto appassionato le cose cambiano. Lui non la sopporta. E' diverso. Non la sopporta più. Stare con lei è una sofferenza. Non c'entra l'altra. Magari l'altra contribuisce a rendere l'insofferenza per la moglie ancora più forte... ma non è sicuramente lei la causa di questa situazione. ha detto che la loro storia va avanti da un anno. Lui ha quasi 50 anni, immagino che con la moglie ci stia da parecchi anni, e questa insofferenza non nasce da un giorno all'altro. E' una cosa che cresce piano piano fino a quando arrivi appunto al punto di non ritorno. Io la vedo così. E da quando sono qui non mi sembra di avere mai consigliato a nessuno di separarsi, anzi, io sono sempre dalla parte della famiglia, io tifo sempre per le famiglie. Ma non così.


Clem sei una bella persona x me e hai scritto cosa succede in molte case
Non è tutto orrendo 
Questo e quello che succede da noi tra noi
Le cose belle che descrivi
Non ce nessuna fatica nel
 farle.
Ce ne sono tante.

Poi si ci sono altre componenti di noi che se riscoperte ti fanno traballare
Una x me era il sesso il calore di un corpo la confidenza ...
Io non so se fosse amore x mio amante  ..non so più nulla e mi osservo.

Arrivate però a non sopportare altro cambia tutto
Con mio marito ridiamo e ce ancora voglia di fare
Manca altro.


----------



## Divì (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io me ne frego se lui lascia o meno la moglie.
> Io inisto solo nel ritenere i due piani (matrimonio alla fruttta e innamoramento di un'altra donna) tra loro interdipendenti ed il secondo strumentale al primo mentre una storia d'amore dovrebbe iniziare non *contro* una terza persona ma a favore della persona di cui ci si innamora.
> Secondo me, eh, magari sbaglio.


E quotone pure a te!


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> *No appassionato
> Se arrivi qui comunque sarai giudicato e cazziato
> Come la giri e la giri troverai dei moralizzatori pronti a metterti al muro tutti duri e puri
> Se ti sei innamorato sei pure sfigato
> ...


Credo che si possa dire che ci sono anche coloro che dissentono senza moralizzare, che non condividono pur rispettando, che ritengono in buona fede di mettere il dito nella piaga nel tentativo di capire e far capire dove magari l'altrui ragionamento non quadra. Con modi cortesi e toni pacati.
O serve solo una solidale pacca sulla spalla? E parole di incoraggiamento? Tipo riunione dell'Anonima Alcolisti?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come si fa a fidarsi di chi ha mentito tanto e per tanti tanti anni?


Non lo so
Puó non averti mentito su quello che provava per te.


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che si possa dire che ci sono anche coloro che dissentono senza moralizzare, che non condividono pur rispettando, che ritengono in buona fede di mettere il dito nella piaga nel tentativo di capire e far capire dove magari l'altrui ragionamento non quadra. Con modi cortesi e toni pacati.
> O serve solo una solidale pacca sulla spalla? E parole di incoraggiamento? Tipo riunione dell'Anonima Alcolisti?


Infatti l ho scritto poco sotto che ci sono tante persone cosi 

Credo che chi moralizza non aiuti granché tutto li
Saprà snche lui che non è la soluzione l amante e non è moralmente valido  e bla bla bla


----------



## passante (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ....
> 
> cos'è che non sopporto ....
> non sopporto che si sia seduta su questo rapporto ...
> ...


è evidente che non c'è amore in questo momento da parte tua, ed è una cosa molto triste pensare di suscitare queste reazioni nel proprio compagno. un'unica cosa: chiediti, per onestà, se questa insofferenza ce l'hai da quando hai conosciuto l'altra. perché è una cosa che mi hanno fatto notare qui dentro, che mano a mano che cresce l'attrazione per l'altro cresce anche l'insoddisfazione verso il proprio compagno. quasi a volersi motivare sempre di più, o addirittura "giustificare". non è che mi devi rispondere, eh, è solo una riflessione che a me era stata utile e che ti "passo". 




appassionato ha detto:


> *non ci ho mai parlato *....
> 
> è evidente anche a lei che qualcosa tra noi non va più ....
> 
> ...


questa però io la trovo una colpa, scusami... come si può cambiare se nessuno ci dice che lo stiamo rendendo infelice, insoddisfatto o insofferente? non è giusto parlare solo "alla fine" senza dare all'altro nessuna possibilità, perché abbiamo già preso una decisione, dai.


----------



## Carola (27 Giugno 2014)

Però parlane con lei
Con tua moglie
Con tatto ma fallo ti prego .


----------



## Hellseven (27 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> è evidente che non c'è amore in questo momento da parte tua, ed è una cosa molto triste pensare di suscitare queste reazioni nel proprio compagno. un'unica cosa: chiediti, per onestà, se questa insofferenza ce l'hai da quando hai conosciuto l'altra. perché è una cosa che mi hanno fatto notare qui dentro, che mano a mano che cresce l'attrazione per l'altro cresce anche l'insoddisfazione verso il proprio compagno. quasi a volersi motivare sempre di più, o addirittura "giustificare". non è che mi devi rispondere, eh, è solo una riflessione che a me era stata utile e che ti "passo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il verde è mio, ragazzo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sei un porco egoista.


ma poverino dai


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma dai...
> 
> Uno che le mette le corna e poi si permette pure di dire "non la sopporto mentre mangia" e "non la sopporto perchè ha preso 30 kg".
> 
> ...


Questo 3D l'ho perso. 
E questa cosa dei chili non la capisco. Limite mio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo 3D l'ho perso.
> E questa cosa dei chili non la capisco. Limite mio


cosa non capisci? Cosa hai perso??? Parliamone, Farfie.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> cosa non capisci? Cosa hai perso??? Parliamone, Farfie.


Non ho letto la cosa dei 30 kg...
E se è vero non lo capisco. Non capisco che passi l'amore per questo


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Le persone cambiano, tutti cambiamo ....


Non sono cosi sicura cambino per amore.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho letto la cosa dei 30 kg...
> E se è vero non lo capisco. Non capisco che passi l'amore per questo


ma non è solo quello... è una delle tante cose


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non sono cosi sicura cambino per amore.


secondo me è possibile


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> è evidente che non c'è amore in questo momento da parte tua, ed è una cosa molto triste pensare di suscitare queste reazioni nel proprio compagno. un'unica cosa: chiediti, per onestà, se questa insofferenza ce l'hai da quando hai conosciuto l'altra. perché è una cosa che mi hanno fatto notare qui dentro, che mano a mano che cresce l'attrazione per l'altro cresce anche l'insoddisfazione verso il proprio compagno. quasi a volersi motivare sempre di più, o addirittura "giustificare". non è che mi devi rispondere, eh, è solo una riflessione che a me era stata utile e che ti "passo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il secondo verde mio, ragazzo.
E' verissimo che quando c'è un'altra persona cresce esponenzialmente l'insoddisfazione verso il partner, quando ovviamente il sentimento è qualcosa che ormai è molto lontano dall'amore. Diciamo che prima i difetti li vedevi meno perché ti faceva anche comodo restarci insieme. Quando poi c'è una via d'uscita, allora tutto quello che prima si sopportava diventa all'improvviso davvero molesto.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho letto la cosa dei 30 kg...
> E se è vero non lo capisco. Non capisco che passi l'amore per questo


L'amore viene alimentato tutti i giorni da tante piccole cose.
Ingrassare 30 kg può non essere decisivo per la fine di un rapporto, ma sicuramente non è qualcosa che fa bene al rapporto.
Secondo me, se non ci sono problemi di salute, ingrassare 30 kg è una mancanza di rispetto verso sé stessi e verso il partner. E questo vale sia per gli uomini che per le donne.

Buscopann


----------



## georgemary (27 Giugno 2014)

Posso dire una cosa?
Sono iscritta relativamente da poco, commento poco ma vi leggo tanto!
Perché scrivo poco? Perché mi sembra che attacchiate subito i nuovi arrivati!
Si possono non condividere le opinioni, si può essere traditi o traditori ma molto spesso vedo nelle risposte che danno i traditi dell'astio nei confronti del nuovo traditore arrivato non indifferente.
Quest'uomo avrà sbagliato sicuramente a non parlarne con la moglie, ma non credo che la moglie sia all'oscuro di tutto...se già lui non la cerca neanche piu sessualmente dovrebbe capire che c'è qualcosa che non va. Lui in questo momento ha paura, credo che voglia consigli su esperienza simili alla sua, dice di amare un'altra. L'amore purtroppo può finire, molto probabilmente ha sbagliato a fingere, ha anche un figlio piccolo, forse è rimasto per i figli.
Ad ogni modo io trovo spesso molto sarcasmo nelle risposte e per questo secondo me come si diceva in un topic ieri gli utenti son sempre gli stessi. Forse i veterani vi conoscete ormai, siete abituati alle battute etc, chi arriva ha bisogno di consigli non di continui attacchi.
Scusate ma sembra a volte che ci siano vere e proprie coalizioni!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'amore viene alimentato tutti i giorni da tante piccole cose.
> Ingrassare 30 kg può non essere decisivo per la fine di un rapporto, ma sicuramente non è qualcosa che fa bene al rapporto.
> Secondo me, se non ci sono problemi di salute, ingrassare 30 kg è una mancanza di rispetto verso sé stessi e verso il partner. E questo vale sia per gli uomini che per le donne.
> 
> Buscopann


Se ti amo mi posso preoccupare per la tua salute se ingrassi di 30 kg ma non cambia quello che provo per te.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa?
> Sono iscritta relativamente da poco, commento poco ma vi leggo tanto!
> Perché scrivo poco? Perché mi sembra che attacchiate subito i nuovi arrivati!
> Si possono non condividere le opinioni, si può essere traditi o traditori ma molto spesso vedo nelle risposte che danno i traditi dell'astio nei confronti del nuovo traditore arrivato non indifferente.
> ...


In questo caso hai ragione.
Talvolta credo che alcuni nuovi utenti se le cerchino certe risposte, al punto che diventa persino difficile credere che non siano dei troll.
In questo caso però ti quoto. Io credo che l'unico errore di quest'uomo sia stato quello di non parlare alla moglie e all'amante delle sue intenzioni.
Per il resto mi fa anche un po' di tenerezza

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti amo mi posso preoccupare per la tua salute se ingrassi di 30 kg ma non cambia quello che provo per te.


Non sono d'accordo. Nel senso che nell'amore c'è anche il sesso. E 30 kg in più cambiano un po' le cose. Almeno dal mio punto di vista.
Io cerco di non  svaccarmi per continuare a piacere a mia moglie anche fisicamente. Credo sia una forma di rispetto verso di lei. Mi aspetto però che la cosa sia reciproca.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti amo mi posso preoccupare per la tua salute se ingrassi di 30 kg ma non cambia quello che provo per te.


Sono d'accordo. Quello del peso di una persona è un campanello d'allarme, parlo in generale...
Se il tuo compagno o la tua compagna acquistano o perdono peso esageratamente, è possibile che sotto ci sia qualcosa di più complesso, qualcosa che andrebbe affrontato, possibilmente insieme, parlandone. E se non si riesce a rompere il muro del silenzio, magari si fa qualche azione d'effetto: Marito, nel mio ultimo periodo di inappetenza esagerata, ha smesso di mangiare anche lui e io sono saltata su come una molla... ha sortito l'effetto di farmi tornare in me...

:smile:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Quello del peso di una persona è un campanello d'allarme, parlo in generale...
> Se il tuo compagno o la tua compagna acquistano o perdono peso esageratamente, è possibile che sotto ci sia qualcosa di più complesso, qualcosa che andrebbe affrontato, possibilmente insieme, parlandone. E se non si riesce a rompere il muro del silenzio, magari si fa qualche azione d'effetto: Marito, nel mio ultimo periodo di inappetenza esagerata, ha smesso di mangiare anche lui e io sono saltata su come una molla... ha sortito l'effetto di farmi tornare in me...
> 
> :smile:


Va affrontata la questione. Ma non mi si può dire che lo svaccamento fisico di una persona non incide sul rapporto..Soprattutto se non ci sono problemi di salute o altri motivi.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (27 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa?
> Sono iscritta relativamente da poco, commento poco ma vi leggo tanto!
> Perché scrivo poco? Perché mi sembra che attacchiate subito i nuovi arrivati!
> Si possono non condividere le opinioni, si può essere traditi o traditori ma molto spesso vedo nelle risposte che danno i traditi dell'astio nei confronti del nuovo traditore arrivato non indifferente.
> ...


Ciao georgemary, non ho letto tutto il 3d, quindi non so dirti se è come dici tu, in questo caso...
Posso dirti però, dal piccolo della mia esperienza, che le reazioni degli altri dipendono al 50% da come noi stessi ci poniamo e può comunque essere una terapia d'urto utile se si cercano veramente dei consigli e un punto di vista diverso (anche drasticamente diverso). A meno che una persona non cerca di ottenere consensi a priori o pensa di sentirsi dire quello che gli piacerebbe sentirsi dire.
Sta anche a chi si mette in gioco qui sopra per la prima volta, poi, fare una cernita di tutto quello che gli viene detto...

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Va affrontata la questione. Ma non mi si può dire che lo svaccamento fisico di una persona non incide sul rapporto..Soprattutto se non ci sono problemi di salute o altri motivi.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma vedi Busco, incide nel momento in cui lo svaccamento fisico è dovuto a una serie di problemi personali e del rapporto... anche quelli si possono annoverare tra i problemi di salute...

:smile:


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti amo mi posso preoccupare per la tua salute se ingrassi di 30 kg ma non cambia quello che provo per te.


Se hanno figli maggiorenni sono insieme  da decenni.

Sia uomini che donne in 20/30 anni tendono ad ingrassare ma la pancia degli uomini attira le ragazzine quella delle donne viene criticata.

mai come oggi poi in troppi danno importanza all'apparenza, la donna da mostrare.....come un trofeo.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma vedi Busco, incide nel momento in cui lo svaccamento fisico è dovuto a una serie di problemi personali e del rapporto... anche quelli si possono annoverare tra i problemi di salute...
> 
> :smile:


In molti casi è semplicemente dovuto alla mancanza di "pepe" nel rapporto. Uno dei due comincia a dare il rapporto per scontato e tutto il resto viene da sé, soprattutto quando il fisico e il metabolismo non sono più quelli di un ventenne.
In questo caso non vedo molte colpe nel partner. C'è uno dei due che si svacca, semplicemente per pigrizia.
Per me è mancanza di rispetto, tanto quanto altre cose.

Buscopann


----------



## georgemary (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In questo caso hai ragione.
> Talvolta credo che alcuni nuovi utenti se le cerchino certe risposte, al punto che diventa persino difficile credere che non siano dei troll.
> In questo caso però ti quoto. Io credo che l'unico errore di quest'uomo sia stato quello di non parlare alla moglie e all'amante delle sue intenzioni.
> Per il resto mi fa anche un po' di tenerezza
> ...


Anche a me fa tenerezza. Il discorso che non mi piace è che i traditi hanno la tendenza a dire subito "che stronzo/ che stronza". Io capisco che sono stati feriti, lo capisco, ma ogni storia ha una dinamica, ci sono delle motivazioni che portano a tradire alle volte e non sempre si tradisce per delle scopate e basta, ma c'è molto di più. Quindi prima di puntare il dito io vorrei che con le risposte si cercasse di approfondire di più. Poi ci sono i traditori per puro divertimento, ma non è sempre così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho letto la cosa dei 30 kg...
> E se è vero non lo capisco. Non capisco che passi l'amore per questo


Condivido.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se hanno figli maggiorenni sono insieme  da decenni.
> 
> Sia uomini che donne in 20/30 anni tendono ad ingrassare ma la pancia degli uomini attira le ragazzine quella delle donne viene criticata.
> 
> mai come oggi poi in troppi danno importanza all'apparenza, la donna da mostrare.....come un trofeo.


Non è esattamente quello di cui stiamo parlando. Non si parla di pancette, ma di 30 kg di più. 
Un uomo che ingrassa 30 kg alle ragazze fa cagare di prassi. Altro che attirarle.

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti amo mi posso preoccupare per la tua salute se ingrassi di 30 kg ma non cambia quello che provo per te.


Continuo a condividere.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Anche a me fa tenerezza. Il discorso che non mi piace è che i traditi hanno la tendenza a dire subito "che stronzo/ che stronza". Io capisco che sono stati feriti, lo capisco, ma ogni storia ha una dinamica, ci sono delle motivazioni che portano a tradire alle volte e non sempre si tradisce per delle scopate e basta, ma c'è molto di più. Quindi prima di puntare il dito io vorrei che con le risposte si cercasse di approfondire di più. Poi ci sono i traditori per puro divertimento, ma non è sempre così


Secondo me hai ragione relativamente a questa storia.
In altri casi invece ci sono storie che viene proprio difficile non dare certe risposte :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Continuo a condividere.


Secondo me è un ambito dove uomini e donne reagiscono in modo diverso di fronte alla stessa cosa.

Buscopann


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> no, questo mai ....
> 
> il fatto che non la sopporti non mi da il diritto di coinvolgere un avvocato prima di parlarne con lei ....
> 
> ...


Puoi starne certo, se proprio non stai bene bene economicamente ti spennerà come un tacchino il giorno del ringraziamento.
Valuta con attenzione, senza euforia, all'inizio tutti sono certi di potercela fare, io ne ho visti anche tanti piangere di disperazione per la loro vita.... dopo.
Guarda che di persone che riescono a ricostruirsi un futuro con l'amante dopo una separazione con figli ne conosco pochissime, statisticamente sono una percentuale irrisoria.
Ti scrivo queste cose perchè se sei venuto nel forum significa che comunque sei disposto ad ascoltare altri, io cerco di metterti in guardia, non mi sento di fare considerazioni di carattere umano ma noto che finora non hai quasi parlato dei tuoi figli e questo secondo me è grave.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Puoi starne certo, se proprio non stai bene bene economicamente ti spennerà come un tacchino il giorno del ringraziamento.
> Valuta con attenzione, senza euforia, all'inizio tutti sono certi di potercela fare, io ne ho visti anche tanti piangere di disperazione per la loro vita.... dopo.
> *Guarda che di persone che riescono a ricostruirsi un futuro con l'amante dopo una separazione con figli ne conosco pochissime, statisticamente sono una percentuale irrisoria.*
> Ti scrivo queste cose perchè se sei venuto nel forum significa che comunque sei disposto ad ascoltare altri, io cerco di metterti in guardia, non mi sento di fare considerazioni di carattere umano ma noto che finora non hai quasi parlato dei tuoi figli e questo secondo me è grave.


Sei un avvocato divorzista? Un consulente coniugale? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me è un ambito dove uomini e donne reagiscono in modo diverso di fronte alla stessa cosa.
> 
> Buscopann


Più che altro trenta chili non si mettono su in un mese. Dove era lui mentre lei li metteva?
E la mia non è una domanda sarcastica per affibiare delle responsabilità a lui.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Più che altro trenta chili non si mettono su in un mese. Dove era lui mentre lei li metteva?
> E la mia non è una domanda sarcastica per affibiare delle responsabilità a lui.


Io sicuramente avrei parlato a mia moglie (con molto tatto) già poco prima dei 10 kg.
Sul fatto che lui non abbia parlato proprio di nulla con sua moglie siamo tutti d'accordo: è una colpa grave.

Buscopann


----------



## georgemary (27 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao georgemary, non ho letto tutto il 3d, quindi non so dirti se è come dici tu, in questo caso...
> Posso dirti però, dal piccolo della mia esperienza, che le reazioni degli altri dipendono al 50% da come noi stessi ci poniamo e può comunque essere una terapia d'urto utile se si cercano veramente dei consigli e un punto di vista diverso (anche drasticamente diverso). A meno che una persona non cerca di ottenere consensi a priori o pensa di sentirsi dire quello che gli piacerebbe sentirsi dire.
> Sta anche a chi si mette in gioco qui sopra per la prima volta, poi, fare una cernita di tutto quello che gli viene detto...
> 
> :smile:


Non ti so dire...è che sono arrivata relativamente da poco, conosco poco le storie dei veterani, ma subito dalle risposte si capisce chi è un tradito e chi un traditore. Mi sembra che ci sia troppo astio alle volte non mi riferisco solo a questo topic, come se accusare il nuovo traditore faccia sentire chi è stato tradito bene. Siamo essere umani e siamo pieni di fragilità, molto probabilmente e parlo per il mio caso credevo fermamente nel mio matrimonio, nella mia coppia, nel mio rapporto, ma poi si cresce, si va incontro a delle difficoltà e spesso il nostro partner non è piu quello che credavamo, non si hanno le stesse priorità, le stesse esigenze, si ha una famiglia e non si sa che fare. Sono andata OT perdono 
Questo voglio dire...cerchiamo di capire di piu prima di dare subito del porco!


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei un avvocato divorzista? Un consulente coniugale? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Magari....farei un sacco di soldi.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Non ti so dire...è che sono arrivata relativamente da poco, conosco poco le storie dei veterani, ma subito dalle risposte si capisce chi è un tradito e chi un traditore. *Mi sembra che ci sia troppo astio alle volte non mi riferisco solo a questo topic, come se accusare il nuovo traditore faccia sentire chi è stato tradito bene*. Siamo essere umani e siamo pieni di fragilità, molto probabilmente e parlo per il mio caso credevo fermamente nel mio matrimonio, nella mia coppia, nel mio rapporto, ma poi si cresce, si va incontro a delle difficoltà e spesso il nostro partner non è piu quello che credavamo, non si hanno le stesse priorità, le stesse esigenze, si ha una famiglia e non si sa che fare. Sono andata OT perdono
> Questo voglio dire...cerchiamo di capire di piu prima di dare subito del porco!


Tradire è divertente. Puoi avere qualche maledetto senso di colpa, certo..ma alla fine ti prendi quello che vuoi.
Essere traditi invece fa male. Molto male. Per le persone che fino a ieri si immaginavano dentro una relazione da romanzo rosa può essere addirittura devastante.
Le reazioni sono la logica conseguenza del proprio vissuto. Che non può non condizionare il nostro sentire.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Nel senso che nell'amore c'è anche il sesso. E 30 kg in più cambiano un po' le cose. Almeno dal mio punto di vista.
> Io cerco di non  svaccarmi per continuare a piacere a mia moglie anche fisicamente. Credo sia una forma di rispetto verso di lei. Mi aspetto però che la cosa sia reciproca.
> 
> Buscopann


Mio marito è stato magro e poi con diversi chili in più. Il mio desiderio non si è mai modificato.
Ma ammetto che sono fatta strana in questo


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari....farei un sacco di soldi.


Invece scrivi su tradimento e una moglie ha spennato pure te? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio marito è stato magro e poi con diversi chili in più. Il mio desiderio non si è mai modificato.
> Ma ammetto che sono fatta strana in questo


No, non sei affatto strana. Lolapal e Chiara la pensano esattamente come te. E di certo molte altre.
Io credo che uomini e donne sono semplicemente diversi rispetto a questa cosa. In generale dico.
Nel caso vi possa servire...Vi ho dato un punto di vista maschile :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## georgemary (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tradire è divertente. Puoi avere qualche maledetto senso di colpa, certo..ma alla fine ti prendi quello che vuoi.
> Essere traditi invece fa male. Molto male. Per le persone che fino a ieri si immaginavano dentro una relazione da romanzo rosa può essere addirittura devastante.
> Le reazioni sono la logica conseguenza del proprio vissuto. Che non può non condizionare il nostro sentire.
> 
> Buscopann


Condivido in pieno quello che dici. Però mi piacerebbe vedere un po meno coalizioni tutto qui, ma probabilmente è difficile lo capisco.


----------



## lolapal (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In molti casi è semplicemente dovuto alla mancanza di "pepe" nel rapporto. Uno dei due comincia a dare il rapporto per scontato e tutto il resto viene da sé, soprattutto quando il fisico e il metabolismo non sono più quelli di un ventenne.
> In questo caso non vedo molte colpe nel partner. C'è uno dei due che si svacca, semplicemente per pigrizia.
> Per me è mancanza di rispetto, tanto quanto altre cose.
> 
> Buscopann


Mi dispiace, Busco, ma non sono d'accordo... aggiungere pepe al rapporto deve essere un lavoro di entrambe... la pigrizia scatta anche per mancanza di stimoli...

:smile:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno quello che dici. Però mi piacerebbe vedere un po meno coalizioni tutto qui, ma probabilmente è difficile lo capisco.


No..non è difficile. Basterebbe in effetti impegnarsi un po'. Però fare la battuta ad effetto e strappare le risate della ciurma ad alcuni fa piacere. Soprattutto se la ciurma è fatta da personaggi che si conoscono da anni. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, Busco, ma non sono d'accordo... aggiungere pepe al rapporto deve essere un lavoro di entrambe... la pigrizia scatta anche per mancanza di stimoli...
> 
> :smile:


Eh no..non è sempre così. 
Quando finisce la benzina è compito di entrambi spingere la macchina. Ma non è assolutamente raro vedere uno dei due che spinge e l'altro seduto in macchina (magari anche a dare ordini). Son cazzi amari quando succede. E succede molto più spesso di quanto si creda.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No, non sei affatto strana. Lolapal e Chiara la pensano esattamente come te. E di certo molte altre.
> Io credo che uomini e donne sono semplicemente diversi rispetto a questa cosa. In generale dico.
> Nel caso vi possa servire...Vi ho dato un punto di vista maschile :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Guarda se mio marito mi dicesse di perdere peso perché non mi desidera più, prima perdo peso e poi lo mando a cagare.
Per chiarire visto la mia situazioni avevo qyalche chilo in più di ora quando mi ha sposata
Esattamente come farei se un uomo che conosco da tempo e non mi caga iniziasse a cagarmi se perdessi peso.


----------



## lolapal (27 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Non ti so dire...è che sono arrivata relativamente da poco, conosco poco le storie dei veterani, ma subito dalle risposte si capisce chi è un tradito e chi un traditore. Mi sembra che ci sia troppo astio alle volte non mi riferisco solo a questo topic, come se accusare il nuovo traditore faccia sentire chi è stato tradito bene. Siamo essere umani e siamo pieni di fragilità, molto probabilmente e parlo per il mio caso credevo fermamente nel mio matrimonio, nella mia coppia, nel mio rapporto, ma poi si cresce, si va incontro a delle difficoltà e spesso il nostro partner non è piu quello che credavamo, non si hanno le stesse priorità, le stesse esigenze, si ha una famiglia e non si sa che fare. Sono andata OT perdono
> Questo voglio dire...cerchiamo di capire di piu prima di dare subito del porco!


Beh chi dà del porco risalta, sicuramente... però non tralasciamo chi invece si approccia sempre con il giusto buon senso... e sono quegli utenti che è opportuno ascoltare...
Anche se ribadisco che ascoltare una persona che è ancora arrabbiata per la sua sofferenza, potrebbe essere utile per cercare di non far soffrire un'altra persona allo stesso modo...

:smile:


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Invece scrivi su tradimento e una moglie ha spennato pure te? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


No (non ancora) grazie a Dio, ma ho qualche esempio pratico sottomano.


----------



## georgemary (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..non è difficile. Basterebbe in effetti impegnarsi un po'. Però fare la battuta ad effetto e strappare le risate della ciurma ad alcuni fa piacere. Soprattutto se la ciurma è fatta da personaggi che si conoscono da anni.
> 
> Buscopann


Dici bene, ho capito la dinamica del forum, molto spesso è così, non ho mai visto tanti OT come in questo forum . E di certo non dico cambiate, siete abituati cosi, per chi e' nuovo e' difficile entrarci. Appassionato perdonami...per l'ot


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Dici bene, ho capito la dinamica del forum, molto spesso è così, non ho mai visto tanti OT come in questo forum . E di certo non dico cambiate, siete abituati cosi, per chi e' nuovo e' difficile entrarci. Appassionato perdonami...per l'ot


Buttati, è divertente anche cazzeggiare


----------



## lolapal (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No, non sei affatto strana. Lolapal e Chiara la pensano esattamente come te. E di certo molte altre.
> Io credo che uomini e donne sono semplicemente diversi rispetto a questa cosa. In generale dico.
> Nel caso vi possa servire...Vi ho dato un punto di vista maschile :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Sì, decisamente un punto di vista mooolto maschile... 



Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh no..non è sempre così.
> Quando finisce la benzina è compito di entrambi spingere la macchina. Ma non è assolutamente raro vedere uno dei due che spinge e l'altro seduto in macchina (magari anche a dare ordini). Son cazzi amari quando succede. E succede molto più spesso di quanto si creda.
> 
> Buscopann


Succede... e allora che si fa? Si cerca un'altra macchina? O qualcuno che aiuta a spingere? :smile:


----------



## georgemary (27 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Beh chi dà del porco risalta, sicuramente... però non tralasciamo chi invece si approccia sempre con il giusto buon senso... e sono quegli utenti che è opportuno ascoltare...
> Anche se ribadisco che ascoltare una persona che è ancora arrabbiata per la sua sofferenza, potrebbe essere utile per cercare di non far soffrire un'altra persona allo stesso modo...
> 
> :smile:


Si iolapal era un discorso generale. Ad es io adoro brunetta per fare un esempio, però molte volte vedo superficialità. Poi può essere che non conoscendo il modo di scrivere di una persona non è poi così... Cmq non voglio usurpare il topic di appassionato


----------



## georgemary (27 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Se cambiano i sentimenti, significa che non erano così importanti.
> 
> Chi vuole un partner sempre bello e sempre sano farebbe meglio a non sposarsi perché prima o poi tutti peggioriamo fisicamente, tutti invecchiamo e tutti ci ammaliamo.


Io non sono d'accordo, sicuramente una persona la si vuole bene cmq anche con 30 kg in più, però in un rapporto ci deve essere anche desiderio fisico, se non è per una malattia che prendi 30 kg ma è perche mangi nutella tutto il giorno io la trovo mancanza di rispetto


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il secondo verde mio, ragazzo.
> E' verissimo che quando c'è un'altra persona cresce esponenzialmente l'insoddisfazione verso il partner, quando ovviamente il sentimento è qualcosa che ormai è molto lontano dall'amore. Diciamo che prima i difetti li vedevi meno perché ti faceva anche comodo restarci insieme. Quando poi c'è una via d'uscita, allora tutto quello che prima si sopportava diventa all'improvviso davvero molesto.
> 
> Buscopann


E' il terzo il tuo...:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa?
> Sono iscritta relativamente da poco, commento poco ma vi leggo tanto!
> Perché scrivo poco? Perché mi sembra che attacchiate subito i nuovi arrivati!
> Si possono non condividere le opinioni, si può essere traditi o traditori ma molto spesso vedo nelle risposte che danno i traditi dell'astio nei confronti del nuovo traditore arrivato non indifferente.
> ...


Non è rimasto per i figli, se così fosse ora non vorrebbe separarsi e si farebbe bastare quel poco che può vivere con l'altra.
Perché in caso contrario, significherebbe che nella sua vita è arrivato qualcuno di più importante dei figli...non credi? Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe perché prima dell'amante i figli lo trattenevano a casa e dopo l'amante non più.


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ti amo mi posso preoccupare per la tua salute se ingrassi di 30 kg ma non cambia quello che provo per te.


Sono d'accordo...mia madre dopo due gravidanze aveva una pancia che faceva impressione e quasi 30 kg in più, non li ha mai persi del tutto.


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda se mio marito mi dicesse di perdere peso perché non mi desidera più, prima perdo peso e poi lo mando a cagare.
> Per chiarire visto la mia situazioni avevo qyalche chilo in più di ora quando mi ha sposata
> Esattamente come farei se un uomo che conosco da tempo e non mi caga iniziasse a cagarmi se perdessi peso.


Grande!! Non posso ancora darti verdi..ma te ne darei uno per ogni post! :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo, sicuramente una persona la si vuole bene cmq anche con 30 kg in più, però in un rapporto ci deve essere anche desiderio fisico, se non è per una malattia che prendi 30 kg ma è perche mangi nutella tutto il giorno io la trovo mancanza di rispetto


Mi sento meno solo nel mio pensiero 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sì, decisamente un punto di vista mooolto maschile...
> 
> 
> 
> *Succede... e allora che si fa? Si cerca un'altra macchina? O qualcuno che aiuta a spingere? *:smile:


Una delle due che hai detto. Spingere da soli non è affatto divertente :mexican:

Buscopann


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho moglie e figli
> lei ha il compagno e figli
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi non te lo chiede


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Guarda se mio marito mi dicesse di perdere peso perché non mi desidera più, prima perdo peso e poi lo mando a cagare.*
> Per chiarire visto la mia situazioni avevo qyalche chilo in più di ora quando mi ha sposata
> Esattamente come farei se un uomo che conosco da tempo e non mi caga iniziasse a cagarmi se perdessi peso.


Maremma che cattiveria :carneval:
Cmq c'è modo e modo di far capire le cose. Secondo me è rispettoso nei confronti del partner cercare di non svaccarsi. Se il sentimento non cambia a questo punto non avrebbe senso farsi belli/e per l'altro/a. Immagina l'uomo con la canottiera sporca di sugo, la panza che esce, le mutande dalle quale pende un testicolo, birra sul tavolino e divano che ormai ha preso la forma del suo culo e l'odore delle sue scoregge. Lo ameresti comunque? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Nel senso che nell'amore c'è anche il sesso. E 30 kg in più cambiano un po' le cose. Almeno dal mio punto di vista.
> Io cerco di non  svaccarmi per continuare a piacere a mia moglie anche fisicamente. Credo sia una forma di rispetto verso di lei. Mi aspetto però che la cosa sia reciproca.
> 
> Buscopann


Condivido.


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh no..non è sempre così.
> Quando finisce la benzina è compito di entrambi spingere la macchina. Ma non è assolutamente raro vedere uno dei due che spinge e l'altro seduto in macchina (magari anche a dare ordini). Son cazzi amari quando succede. E succede molto più spesso di quanto si creda.
> 
> Buscopann


Idem come sopra


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Se cambiano i sentimenti, significa che non erano così importanti.
> 
> Chi vuole un partner sempre bello e sempre sano farebbe meglio a non sposarsi perché prima o poi tutti peggioriamo fisicamente, tutti invecchiamo e tutti ci ammaliamo.


Credo che questo sia scontato. Però mi sembra che qui nessuno dei due ami l'altro. Sono scoppiati.


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maremma che cattiveria :carneval:
> Cmq c'è modo e modo di far capire le cose. Secondo me *è rispettoso nei confronti del partner cercare di non svaccarsi.* Se il sentimento non cambia a questo punto non avrebbe senso farsi belli/e per l'altro/a. Immagina l'uomo con la canottiera sporca di sugo, la panza che esce, le mutande dalle quale pende un testicolo, birra sul tavolino e divano che ormai ha preso la forma del suo culo e l'odore delle sue scoregge. Lo ameresti comunque? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


...e anche nei confronti di se stessi. Se quando ti sei messo con una persona non hai capito com'era da questo lato hai commesso una grande c....a (sciocchezza).


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

quando avete iniziato a non curarvi più l'uno dell'altro?
Quando hanno iniziato i silenzi tra voi due?
Cosa vi univa inizialmente? Cosa ti piaceva di lei?
Parli di anni che non la sopporti più ... e perché allora ancora un figlio?


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quando avete iniziato a non curarvi più l'uno dell'altro?
> Quando hanno iniziato i silenzi tra voi due?
> ...


ma magari il figlio di 4 anni è della tipa
non ha specificato


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa?
> Sono iscritta relativamente da poco, commento poco ma vi leggo tanto!
> Perché scrivo poco? Perché mi sembra che attacchiate subito i nuovi arrivati!
> Si possono non condividere le opinioni, si può essere traditi o traditori ma molto spesso vedo nelle risposte che danno i traditi dell'astio nei confronti del nuovo traditore arrivato non indifferente.
> ...


:applauso::updue::bacissimo:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Nel senso che nell'amore c'è anche il sesso. E 30 kg in più cambiano un po' le cose. Almeno dal mio punto di vista.
> Io cerco di non  svaccarmi per continuare a piacere a mia moglie anche fisicamente. Credo sia una forma di rispetto verso di lei. Mi aspetto però che la cosa sia reciproca.
> 
> Buscopann


Anche perchè porco can
ti sposo che sei una silouette
poi mi ritrovo na balena in casa...

Capisci che l'è dura...no?

Cosa dice sempre mio suocero ai suoi amici?
A mi la me xe capità grossa!
E loro...cosa ? Racconta?

E lui...
La dona.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Puoi starne certo, se proprio non stai bene bene economicamente ti spennerà come un tacchino il giorno del ringraziamento.
> Valuta con attenzione, senza euforia, all'inizio tutti sono certi di potercela fare, io ne ho visti anche tanti piangere di disperazione per la loro vita.... dopo.
> Guarda che di persone che riescono a ricostruirsi un futuro con l'amante dopo una separazione con figli ne conosco pochissime, statisticamente sono una percentuale irrisoria.
> Ti scrivo queste cose perchè se sei venuto nel forum significa che comunque sei disposto ad ascoltare altri, io cerco di metterti in guardia, non mi sento di fare considerazioni di carattere umano ma noto che finora non hai quasi parlato dei tuoi figli e questo secondo me è grave.


Insomma ci fa tenerezza
perchè sappiamo che finirà male...
Ce la fanno solo quelle che hanno preparato per bene il botto...
Senza colpi di testa...

Glielo dici tu 
che dopo con la convivenza 
si ritroverà di nuovo al punto di partenza?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eh no..non è sempre così.
> Quando finisce la benzina è compito di entrambi spingere la macchina. Ma non è assolutamente raro vedere uno dei due che spinge e l'altro seduto in macchina (magari anche a dare ordini). Son cazzi amari quando succede. E succede molto più spesso di quanto si creda.
> 
> Buscopann


Lo so in genere va finire che quello che spinge si smona e al primo burrone ti spinge giù te e la macchina...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E poi gli altri dicono
Che cosa hai provato?

Niente...finalmente go tirà el fià...ghe xero sgionfo...


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

è probabile, che si ritroverà anche con un'altra dopo un po' allo stesso punto. 
Non leggo nulla che vada verso un'autocritica, una riflessione di cosa sia andato storto. 
Anche lui ha la sua parte ... e se non la riconosce ... continuerà così ... 


sienne


----------



## georgemary (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sento meno solo nel mio pensiero
> 
> Buscopann


Secondo me prima di tutto ci si deve volere bene, io fortunatamente in gravidanza non ho preso peso, però credo che se lo avessi preso avrei cercato di perderlo, in primis per piacere a me e poi per piacere a mio marito. Curarsi vuol dire rispettare se stessi ed il partner, non bisogna lasciarsi andare, poi è logico che si invecchia ed inevitabilmente si cambierà. Il peso si può controllare. Altre cose no...tipo i capelli nell'uomo ma per quello che si può fare un po di buona volontà ci vuole!


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma ci fa tenerezza
> perchè sappiamo che finirà male...
> Ce la fanno solo quelle che hanno preparato per bene il botto...
> Senza colpi di testa...
> ...


Parole sante, a volte uno parte in quarta...cambio tutto.. e poi spesso si ritrova al punto di partenza, tutto cambia ma in pratica nulla cambia..
Ma guarda leggendo questo 3d mi sono venuti dei dubbi, come se la sua sicurezza nel voler cambiare così, senza farsi una domanda, senza porsi apparentemente un problema sia:
1) Ostentare una sicurezza che non ha.
oppure
2) Che sia un troll?


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa, se tu parti dal presupposto che senza desiderio fisico un rapporto finisca, non cambia molto se una persona prende trenta chili per malattia o per sua "colpa".
> Lo metto tra virgolette perché secondo me nessuno mangia nutella tutto il giorno solo perché ne ha voglia.
> Dietro questi cambiamenti fisici probabilmente c'è un disagio.
> 
> ...



Ciao

ha specificato, che anche se l'amante non lo volesse,
lui è intenzionato a lasciare la moglie ... 

Quando hai la testa e i sentimenti al trove, 
può accadere che quello che hai, ti pare una schifezza ... 
forse anche, per giustificare il tutto ... 


sienne


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche perchè porco can
> ti sposo che sei una silouette
> poi mi ritrovo na balena in casa...
> 
> ...


Un mio conoscente lo dice sempre....ho sposato una donna....e me ne sono trovate2


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lui è handicappato forte o non riesce a trovarsi un volo da solo perchè è contrario al suo credo?


Non puo' impormi la sua presenza......troppo tardi.

O decido io o se ne sta a casa.

Ed in questo momento non ho neppure voglia di guardare i voli ed essere condizionata dall'orchestra per le date.....se avesse voluto diversamente avrebbe potuto passare qui tutta l'estate.....quindi che se ne stia la x la sua musica e ad imbiancare casa, deciso da lui.

In ogni caso andrebbe in agenzia. Non usa il pc.


----------



## georgemary (27 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa, se tu parti dal presupposto che senza desiderio fisico un rapporto finisca, non cambia molto se una persona prende trenta chili per malattia o per sua "colpa".
> Lo metto tra virgolette perché secondo me nessuno mangia nutella tutto il giorno solo perché ne ha voglia.
> Dietro questi cambiamenti fisici probabilmente c'è un disagio.
> 
> ...


Si quello che dico io è che dalle sue parole io non credo minimamente che la moglie SIa all'oscuro di tutto. Ha anche detto che i rapporti sessuali sono rari ed è sempre lei che prende l'iniziativa... Quindi non penso che lei pensi di vivere in una favola, credo che sappia anche lei che ci sono dei problemi. Per me cambia, perche se uno ingrassa per problemi indipendenti da lui non riesco a colpevolizzarlo, perché non può farci niente e gli sono vicino. Altrimenti mi sembra una mancanza di rispetto. Poi molto probabilmente è ingrassata per le gravidanze, per altri motivi, ma penso che i problemi siano altri. Non penso che appassionato abbia smesso di amarla per i chili...i problemi saranno altri


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

non capisco la questione della mancanza di rispetto. 
Una persona "sana", non si trascura ... 
E se accade, vuol dire che vi è qualcosa che non va. 
Cosa centra il rispetto verso l'altro?


sienne


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco la questione della mancanza di rispetto.
> Una persona "sana", non si trascura ...
> ...


Brava Sienne, ti quoto, io l'ho scritto, quando ti metti con una persona capisci subito se è una che ha cura di se stessa o è sciatta.


----------



## georgemary (27 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco la questione della mancanza di rispetto.
> Una persona "sana", non si trascura ...
> ...


Io conosco molte persone che dopo il matrimonio ingrassano, come se pensassero "mi sono sposato/a sono arrivato/a" questo voglio dire. Spesso non c'è proprio niente che non va, ci si trascura e basta. Io conosco tante persone così


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Brava Sienne, ti quoto, io l'ho scritto, quando ti metti con una persona capisci subito se è una che ha cura di se stessa o è sciatta.


Una persona può ingrassare e non essere sciatta... tipo me


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco la questione della mancanza di rispetto.
> Una persona "sana", non si trascura ...
> ...


Se fosse davvero cosi ci sarebbero solo donne ed uomini con fisici perfetti ma per eta' e vicissitudini varie succede eccome e pure a persone giovani di essere in sovrappeso.

Spesso dipende dal lavoro sedentario e dal tipo di vita. 
A volte si mangia per un fattore psicologico.....piu' vuoi dimagrire piu  ti tenta qualunque cosa.
O dall'eriditarieta'.


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io conosco molte persone che dopo il matrimonio ingrassano, come se pensassero "mi sono sposato/a sono arrivato/a" questo voglio dire. Spesso non c'è proprio niente che non va, ci si trascura e basta. Io conosco tante persone così



Ciao

quello che intendo io è, che il curarsi è solo un'aspetto di tanti. 
Il curarsi ... è un modo di persi verso tante cose ... 
curare i propri interessi, curare chi si ama, curare la vita insomma. 
Queste cose o le hai o non le hai. Voglio dire, se prima di sposarti 
eri una persona curata esteticamente con il mezzo per sistemarti,
uno lo nota, perché manca tutto il resto ... perciò, non vedo perché 
sia una mancanza di rispetto. Perché alla fine, i 30 kg in più non 
ci sarebbero, sei sei una persona che si cura veramente ... 
E qui allora sorge la domanda? Cosa ha attirato veramente 
di questa persona? Sta male o è sempre stata così, anche 
con 30 kg in meno ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è rimasto per i figli, se così fosse ora non vorrebbe separarsi e si farebbe bastare quel poco che può vivere con l'altra.
> Perché in caso contrario, significherebbe che nella sua vita è arrivato qualcuno di più importante dei figli...non credi? Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe perché prima dell'amante i figli lo trattenevano a casa e dopo l'amante non più.


Quotio


Buscopann ha detto:


> Maremma che cattiveria :carneval:
> Cmq c'è modo e modo di far capire le cose. Secondo me è rispettoso nei confronti del partner cercare di non svaccarsi. Se il sentimento non cambia a questo punto non avrebbe senso farsi belli/e per l'altro/a. Immagina l'uomo con la canottiera sporca di sugo, la panza che esce, le mutande dalle quale pende un testicolo, birra sul tavolino e divano che ormai ha preso la forma del suo culo e l'odore delle sue scoregge. Lo ameresti comunque? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Essere sciatti e sporchi e avere chili in più sono due cose ben diverse.
Non capisco il paragone


georgemary ha detto:


> Secondo me prima di tutto ci si deve volere bene, io fortunatamente in gravidanza non ho preso peso, però credo che se lo avessi preso avrei cercato di perderlo, in primis per piacere a me e poi per piacere a mio marito. Curarsi vuol dire rispettare se stessi ed il partner, non bisogna lasciarsi andare, poi è logico che si invecchia ed inevitabilmente si cambierà. Il peso si può controllare. Altre cose no...tipo i capelli nell'uomo ma per quello che si può fare un po di buona volontà ci vuole!


Idem come sopra.
Ho sempre avuto chili in più anche se in gravidanza ho messo pochissimo.
Non mi abbuffo non mangio nutella ma non ho mai fatto diete ferree. Per quello che mangio dovrei pesare meno. Stabilito che esami del sangue vanno bene, il cuore e la pressione pure non mi preoccupo.
Mi voglio bene mi sento bene. Mi curo, mi vesto al meglio, manicure pedicure e trucco, tacchi e parrucchiere.
Se piaccio a un uomo devo piacere per quello che sono e non per la taglia che indosso altrimenti non perdo nulla.




sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco la questione della mancanza di rispetto.
> Una persona "sana", non si trascura ...
> ...


Ingrassare e trascurarsi sono due cose diverse.
Certo che se l'ongrassare è sinonimo di un malessere va curato



spleen ha detto:


> Brava Sienne, ti quoto, io l'ho scritto, quando ti metti con una persona capisci subito se è una che ha cura di se stessa o è sciatta.


Idem come sopra


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se fosse davvero cosi ci sarebbero solo donne ed uomini con fisici perfetti ma per eta' e vicissitudini varie succede eccome e pure a persone giovani di essere in sovrappeso.
> 
> Spesso dipende dal lavoro sedentario e dal tipo di vita.
> A volte si mangia per un fattore psicologico.....piu' vuoi dimagrire piu  ti tenta qualunque cosa.
> O dall'eriditarieta'.


Forse non è il risultato pratico ma è l'atteggiamento che conta, l'obesità è una malattia sociale ma conosco anche persone che ahnno cura di se stesse, che praticano sport, che sanno tenersi a bada, alltri che pongono poca o nessuna cura a se stessi, è una questione di scelte e di atteggiamento di fronte al problema.  Una delle cose che comunque io colgo sempre quando conosco una persona è la cura di se stessi, che non significa essere perfetti, conosco anche delle persone grassottelle molto simpatiche e curate.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda e impara..
> Chiediti sempre questo: lei è innamorata pazza di te?
> Guarda che se non è così, ti piglierà per il culo, ti userà e poi ti cagherà lì.
> 
> [video=youtube;GTxUCI319Vk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTxUCI319Vk[/video]


Quoto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotio
> 
> Essere sciatti e sporchi e avere chili in più sono due cose ben diverse.
> Non capisco il paragone
> ...


a me non mi quoti? io non sono sciatta vero? anche se ho il culone


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> a me non mi quoti? io non sono sciatta vero? anche se ho il culone


Scemotta


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Forse non è il risultato pratico ma è l'atteggiamento che conta, l'obesità è una malattia sociale ma conosco anche persone che ahnno cura di se stesse, che praticano sport, che sanno tenersi a bada, alltri che pongono poca o nessuna cura a se stessi, è una questione di scelte e di atteggiamento di fronte al problema.  Una delle cose che comunque io colgo sempre quando conosco una persona è la cura di se stessi, che non significa essere perfetti, conosco anche delle persone *grassottelle molto simpatiche e curate*.



perché non dovrebbero esserlo?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eliade..va che può anche succedere di innamorarsi di un altro o di un'altra nella vita. In questi casi c'è poco da lavorare su sé stessi. Anche se lo fai mica ti disinnamori.
> Non ci è dato sapere se quello di cui lui parla è una sbandata o tutt'altro. Ma non è che se giuri amori una persona, con quella devi arrivare alla fine dei tuoi giorni costi quel che costi. Anche se non la ami più. Non è mica una colpa non amare più una persona. Succede nella vita.
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto pure te


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> vedo che siete in molti con il dente avvelenato ....
> 
> 
> è vero ....
> ...


Ma quello,che non ho capito noi che ruolo dovremmo avere ...una spinta psicologica ? se non la ami,  affrontala.


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se fosse davvero cosi ci sarebbero solo donne ed uomini con fisici perfetti ma per eta' e vicissitudini varie succede eccome e pure a persone giovani di essere in sovrappeso.
> 
> Spesso dipende dal lavoro sedentario e dal tipo di vita.
> A volte si mangia per un fattore psicologico.....piu' vuoi dimagrire piu  ti tenta qualunque cosa.
> O dall'eriditarieta'.



Ciao

è vero ... 

Ma 30 kg sono tanti. Posso immaginare che sia per frustrazione ... 
La frustrazione o cose simili, sono più forti di ogni volere ... 

sienne


----------



## spleen (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché non dovrebbero esserlo?


Ribadisco, non è una questione di grassi, magri, alti, bassi etc. Le persone sono persone, ma io preferisco cogliere nel carattere un impegno a non lasciarsi andare, non per diventare tutti dei modelli, ma considerando quello che siamo avere un atteggiamento costruttivo nei confronti del proprio corpo.


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2014)

Eppure ci sono quelle persone talmente puntate all'aspetto fisico che vedono anche un aumento di peso come mancanza di rispetto (!?) nei loro confronti...
Io ho conosciuto un ragazzo che ha detto alla sua fidanzata dell'epoca "se non dimagrisci almeno 6/7 kg ti puoi scordare che ti trombo"...ok, questo è un caso decisamente limite, ma è per dire quanta gente badi molto a questo aspetto...e lei ha ben pensato di cominciare a prendere diuretici e lassativi...
Nessuno che mette in conto che l'aumento di peso, e lo intendo limitato, spesso e volentieri è anche sintomo di benessere in una coppia...paradossale? Eppure è così...
Certo, quando poi ci si rende conto che si tende a esagerare sarebbe meglio limitarsi, ma più per la salute che per chissà quale motivo...
Se poi capitano periodi in cui ci sono problemi di salute allora una come deve fare? Magari una è sempre stata sul magro, poi c'ha l'attimo di sballamento ormonale e addio! 
Se l'amore dipende da queste cose tanto amore non è...

Poi vabbè, mi auguro e spero che ci siano motivazioni ben più serie di queste...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Non esserne certo


Ciao :smile:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotio
> 
> Essere sciatti e sporchi e avere chili in più sono due cose ben diverse.
> Non capisco il paragone
> ...


Farfie..prendere 30 kg, se non ci sono problemi fisiologici o se non si vuole lanciare inconsciamente un qualche messaggio all'altro/a, è sciattume. 
Non si parla di prendere qualche kg. Ma 30. Il paragone regge eccome.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eppure ci sono quelle persone talmente puntate all'aspetto fisico che vedono anche un aumento di peso come mancanza di rispetto (!?) nei loro confronti...
> Io ho conosciuto un ragazzo che ha detto alla sua fidanzata dell'epoca "se non dimagrisci almeno 6/7 kg ti puoi scordare che ti trombo"...ok, questo è un caso decisamente limite, ma è per dire quanta gente badi molto a questo aspetto...e lei ha ben pensato di cominciare a prendere diuretici e lassativi...
> Nessuno che mette in conto che l'aumento di peso, e lo intendo limitato, spesso e volentieri è anche sintomo di benessere in una coppia...paradossale? Eppure è così...
> Certo, quando poi ci si rende conto che si tende a esagerare sarebbe meglio limitarsi, ma più per la salute che per chissà quale motivo...
> ...



Ciao

quoto ... 

L'aspetto rimane un fattore secondario, secondo me, se sei una persona curata ... 
Ma stiamo discutendo su un aumento di ca. 30 kg. Sono tantissimi. 
Con tutto il cortisone che prendo, sono aumentata di 7 kg ... e li senti ... 
Non s'ingrassa così facilmente di tanti chili ... secondo me ... poi, forse mi sbaglio ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che si possa dire che ci sono anche coloro che dissentono senza moralizzare, che non condividono pur rispettando, che ritengono in buona fede di mettere il dito nella piaga nel tentativo di capire e far capire dove magari l'altrui ragionamento non quadra. Con modi cortesi e toni pacati.
> O serve solo una solidale pacca sulla spalla? E parole di incoraggiamento? Tipo riunione dell'Anonima Alcolisti?


Quotone


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eppure ci sono quelle persone talmente puntate all'aspetto fisico che vedono anche un aumento di peso come mancanza di rispetto (!?) nei loro confronti...
> Io ho conosciuto un ragazzo che ha detto alla sua fidanzata dell'epoca "se non dimagrisci almeno 6/7 kg ti puoi scordare che ti trombo"...ok, questo è un caso decisamente limite, ma è per dire quanta gente badi molto a questo aspetto...e lei ha ben pensato di cominciare a prendere diuretici e lassativi...
> Nessuno che mette in conto che l'aumento di peso, e lo intendo limitato, spesso e volentieri è anche sintomo di benessere in una coppia...paradossale? Eppure è così...
> Certo, quando poi ci si rende conto che si tende a esagerare sarebbe meglio limitarsi, ma più per la salute che per chissà quale motivo...
> ...


Parliamo di 30 kg, non di 6 o 7.
Ad ogni modo volevo far presente una dura verità.  Lo so che può sembrare pazzesco, ma per noi maschi l'aspetto fisico nella donna conta..eccome se conta. Conta per farsela piacere, conta nell'innamoramento.
Lo so. Siamo esseri materiali. Ma siamo fatti così. E il maschio che vi dirà il contrario è molto probabile che non ve la stia raccontando giusta.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Parliamo di 30 kg, non di 6 o 7.
> Ad ogni modo volevo far presente una dura verità.  Lo so che può sembrare pazzesco, ma per noi maschi l'aspetto fisico nella donna conta..eccome se conta. Conta per farsela piacere, conta nell'innamoramento.
> Lo so. Siamo esseri materiali. Ma siamo fatti così. E il maschio che vi dirà il contrario è molto probabile che non ve la stia raccontando giusta.
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao

e questa dura verità, a che canoni si orienta?

Ogni epoca ha i suoi canoni di bellezza ... 
ora vanno di moda le canne da pesca ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Farfie..prendere 30 kg, se non ci sono problemi fisiologici o se non si vuole lanciare inconsciamente un qualche messaggio all'altro/a, è sciattume.
> Non si parla di prendere qualche kg. Ma 30. Il paragone regge eccome.
> 
> Buscopann


É tua moglie. E se la ami a 60 kg non puoi non amarla a 90 kg o meglio
Non puô essere questa la motivazione.
Puoi avere 30 kg in piú per i motivi più disparati e essere più curata di una taglia 36. 
Probabilmente fai più fatica nel trovare la cosa carina da metterti ecc ecc, sicuramente devi spendere più energie ma non è detto che 30 kg in più significhino sciatteria.
Se ti lavi ti trucchi ti vesti bene e sei in ordine non puoi essere sciatta
Se poi ne fai una questione di salute concordo. Ma la mancanza di rispetto non la vedo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Parliamo di 30 kg, non di 6 o 7.
> Ad ogni modo volevo far presente una dura verità.  Lo so che può sembrare pazzesco, ma per noi maschi l'aspetto fisico nella donna conta..eccome se conta. Conta per farsela piacere, conta nell'innamoramento.
> Lo so. Siamo esseri materiali. Ma siamo fatti così. E il maschio che vi dirà il contrario è molto probabile che non ve la stia raccontando giusta.
> 
> Buscopann


Ne terremo conto


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto ...
> 
> ...


Ma guarda, io in pochi mesi ho preso quasi 15 kg perchè gli ormoni sono impazziti...mi sono trovata con tutte le analisi sballate...il problema che avevo a 15 anni si è ripresentato a 30, non è niente di grave...ma dimagrire è quasi impossibile! E' sparito il ciclo, avevo la prolattina come se fossi incinta, infatti ho fatto diverse volte il test di gravidanza perchè pareva troppo strano...pure i valori del fegato si sono messi male...
Non dipende da niente, ma è successo...
Mi sono messa a dieta da mesi e pure palestra e non ho perso 50 grammi!

Non è per niente facile ingrassare se si sta un minimo attenti, se si aumenta tanto in poco tempo è perchè sicuramente c'è un problema...e io dal mio compagno mi aspetto un minimo di buon cuore se sto male in un periodo...
Se i 30 kg si prendono in 20 anni allora sì, forse c'è trascuratezza...ma il problema enorme è arrivare dopo 20 anni a dire che la compagna non la si può nemmeno guardare...e se chiedi se con lei ci ha mai parlato ti risponde pure no...
E allora qui non è la signora che fa rumore quando mangia e ha preso 30 kg...il problema è il signore che alla sua donna non ha mai parlato. E ora viene a fare il ragazzino straparlando di amore...


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda, io in pochi mesi ho preso quasi 15 kg perchè gli ormoni sono impazziti...mi sono trovata con tutte le analisi sballate...il problema che avevo a 15 anni si è ripresentato a 30, non è niente di grave...ma dimagrire è quasi impossibile! E' sparito il ciclo, avevo la prolattina come se fossi incinta, infatti ho fatto diverse volte il test di gravidanza perchè pareva troppo strano...pure i valori del fegato si sono messi male...
> Non dipende da niente, ma è successo...
> Mi sono messa a dieta da mesi e pure palestra e non ho perso 50 grammi!
> 
> ...



Ciao

concordo ... 
è quello che ho cercato di esprimere nei vari interventi ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Parliamo di 30 kg, non di 6 o 7.
> Ad ogni modo volevo far presente una dura verità.  Lo so che può sembrare pazzesco, ma per noi maschi l'aspetto fisico nella donna conta..eccome se conta. Conta per farsela piacere, conta nell'innamoramento.
> Lo so. Siamo esseri materiali. Ma siamo fatti così. E il maschio che vi dirà il contrario è molto probabile che non ve la stia raccontando giusta.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma per carità, che la vista sia uno dei sensi più sviluppati in un uomo si sa...e trovo anche normale che se tu hai dei canoni estetici voglia avere accanto una donna che li rappresenti più o meno...quello su cui si discute è che l'amore e il sentimento non può dipendere solo da questo. Sarà importante, ma non può essere la discriminante...
Se il mio uomo mi dicesse "dimagrisci o non ti trombo" io lo mando affanculo seduta stante...e visto che non rientro nei suoi gusti forse forse manco gli dispiace...e allora io con questa persona ho solo perso tempo!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No, non sei affatto strana. Lolapal e Chiara la pensano esattamente come te. E di certo molte altre.
> Io credo che uomini e donne sono semplicemente diversi rispetto a questa cosa. In generale dico.
> Nel caso vi possa servire...Vi ho dato un punto di vista maschile :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Mettici pure  me che la penso come chiara, farfie e lol :carneval: non ho mai dato all'aspetto fisico maschile un peso notevole anzi percentualmente e' veramente irrisorio il peso specifico che do all'avvenenza maschile, tornando al tema certo che 30 kg in più semmai devono far scattare un campanello d'allarme dal punto di vista della  salute, questo si. Inoltre condivido il tuo pensiero per voi uomini l'aspetto fisico e' in genere determinante ma questo è un vostro limite  :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (27 Giugno 2014)

:up:





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda, io in pochi mesi ho preso quasi 15 kg perchè gli ormoni sono impazziti...mi sono trovata con tutte le analisi sballate...il problema che avevo a 15 anni si è ripresentato a 30, non è niente di grave...ma dimagrire è quasi impossibile! E' sparito il ciclo, avevo la prolattina come se fossi incinta, infatti ho fatto diverse volte il test di gravidanza perchè pareva troppo strano...pure i valori del fegato si sono messi male...
> Non dipende da niente, ma è successo...
> Mi sono messa a dieta da mesi e pure palestra e non ho perso 50 grammi!
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> É tua moglie. E se la ami a 60 kg non puoi non amarla a 90 kg o meglio
> Non puô essere questa la motivazione.
> Puoi avere 30 kg in piú per i motivi più disparati e essere più curata di una taglia 36.
> Probabilmente fai più fatica nel trovare la cosa carina da metterti ecc ecc, sicuramente devi spendere più energie ma non è detto che 30 kg in più significhino sciatteria.
> ...


Su questo non ci intendiamo. Spiegami perché prendere 30 kg senza che ci siano veri motivi di salute non è sciattume quanto l'uomo che ti ho descritto. Anche in quel caso potrei dirti: è tuo marito. Se lo amavi quando si prendeva cura di sé perchè non amarlo anche ora?

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mettici pure  me che la penso come chiara, farfie e lol :carneval: non ho mai dato all'aspetto fisico maschile un peso notevole anzi percentualmente e' veramente irrisorio il peso specifico che do all'avvenenza maschile, tornando al tema certo che 30 kg in più semmai devono far scattare un campanello d'allarme dal punto di vista della  salute, questo si. Inoltre condivido il tuo pensiero per voi uomini l'aspetto fisico e' in genere determinante ma questo è un vostro limite  :carneval:


Verissimo che è un nostro limite. Ogni sesso ha i suoi limiti. Voi per esempio non avete il neurone PARCHEGGIO AUTO :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Su questo non ci intendiamo. Spiegami perché prendere 30 kg senza che ci siano veri motivi di salute non è sciattume quanto l'uomo che ti ho descritto. Anche in quel caso potrei dirti: è tuo marito. Se lo amavi quando si prendeva cura di sé perchè non amarlo anche ora?
> 
> Buscopann


Perché la canottiera con la macchia di sugo o tutto il resto è sinonimo di sporcizia e di un uomo sporco non mi innamoro ne di 60 ne di 150 kg.
Se ho 30 kg in più ma sono sempre in ordine non mi puoi paragonare a un uomo sporco.
Mio marito è arrivato a 30 kg in più poi persi (non tutti) ma non è mai stato in disordine o sporco. Giacca e cravatta, curato ecc ecc. non vedo perchè il mio desiderio per lui avrebbe dovuto calare.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Verissimo che è un nostro limite. Ogni sesso ha i suoi limiti. Voi per esempio non avete il neurone PARCHEGGIO AUTO :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto
Ho la macchina con la telecamera posteriore per il parcheggio e nonostante tutto mi i casino ancora


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

non capisco tanto, sinceramente ... 
per me, una persona "sciatta" 
è anche qualcuno che non sta tanto bene ... 



sienne


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma per carità, che la vista sia uno dei sensi più sviluppati in un uomo si sa...e trovo anche normale che se tu hai dei canoni estetici voglia avere accanto una donna che li rappresenti più o meno...quello su cui si discute è che l'amore e il sentimento non può dipendere solo da questo. Sarà importante, ma non può essere la discriminante...
> Se il mio uomo mi dicesse "dimagrisci o non ti trombo" io lo mando affanculo seduta stante...e visto che non rientro nei suoi gusti forse forse manco gli dispiace...e allora io con questa persona ho solo perso tempo!


Un uomo non ti dirà mai così,  a meno che non sia un minorato mentale. Soprattutto se sei la donna che ama e che vorrebbe continuare ad amare.
Però in un rapporto di coppia, dove il sesso credo sia abbastanza importante, lo sciattume e la trascuratezza alla lunga hanno il suo peso. E di conseguenza comincia a cambiare anche il sentimento. 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eppure ci sono quelle persone talmente puntate all'aspetto fisico che vedono anche un aumento di peso come mancanza di rispetto (!?) nei loro confronti...
> Io ho conosciuto un ragazzo che ha detto alla sua fidanzata dell'epoca "se non dimagrisci almeno 6/7 kg ti puoi scordare che ti trombo"...ok, questo è un caso decisamente limite, ma è per dire quanta gente badi molto a questo aspetto...e lei ha ben pensato di cominciare a prendere diuretici e lassativi...
> Nessuno che mette in conto che l'aumento di peso, e lo intendo limitato, spesso e volentieri è anche sintomo di benessere in una coppia...paradossale? Eppure è così...
> Certo, quando poi ci si rende conto che si tende a esagerare sarebbe meglio limitarsi, ma più per la salute che per chissà quale motivo...
> ...


Mazza che cretino !!! :carneval: E la tua amica non l'ha lasciato? Con me un calcio nel derrier gli arrivava al volo :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mazza che cretino !!! :carneval: E la tua amica non l'ha lasciato? Con me un calcio nel derrier gli arrivava al volo :rotfl:


Si sono lasciati tempo dopo, ma sul momento lei non solo non lo ha lasciato, ma si è riempita di schifezze per dimagrire...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Verissimo che è un nostro limite. Ogni sesso ha i suoi limiti. Voi per esempio non avete il neurone PARCHEGGIO AUTO :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Vero!!! Fortuna ora c'è il BBBIIIIIPPPPP:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché la canottiera con la macchia di sugo o tutto il resto è sinonimo di sporcizia e di un uomo sporco non mi innamoro ne di 60 ne di 150 kg.
> Se ho 30 kg in più ma sono sempre in ordine non mi puoi paragonare a un uomo sporco.
> Mio marito è arrivato a 30 kg in più poi persi (non tutti) ma non è mai stato in disordine o sporco. Giacca e cravatta, curato ecc ecc. non vedo perchè il mio desiderio per lui avrebbe dovuto calare.


Per me sciattume è sinonimo di trascuratezza, non solo igienica ma anche fisica. 
Però capisco che si possa avere idee molto diverse da questo punto di vista, soprattutto tra uomini e donne.

Buscopann


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Una persona può ingrassare e non essere sciatta... tipo me


:up:
Ma infatti la questione mi sembra più complessa, e non soltanto relativa ai 30 kg in più che tutti hanno colto.
Vi è un rapporto ormai estenuato, logoro, e la cosa traspare dalla descrizione che lui fa della moglie e del loro rapporto. A lei non frega nulla di quello che lui le obietta. Vive per i cazzi suoi, non le importa più di piacere al marito e questo per me è sinonimo di disinteresse verso di lui.
Se stiamo in coppia in qualcosa dobbiamo pur piacere all'altro e tu l'hai descritto bene nei tuoi primi interventi, con i quali concordo.
Invecchiare si invecchia tutti, e invecchiando non è che si diventa più belli, di solito, ma trasformarci in qualcosa di veramente diverso non è certo il modo migliore per farsi amare. 
Eppure ne vedo coppie in cui con gli anni e i figli ci si lascia andare tanto, troppo.
Io ho 46 anni e la taglia dei pantaloni di quando ne avevo 18. 
Mia moglie pure.
Mica è facile riuscirci...
Sono arrivati i capelli grigi, io ne ho qualcuno in meno, qualche ruga in più, ci vedo un po' meno, ma cerco sempre di vestirmi decentemente, di rendermi interessante, di piacermi… mia moglie idem.
Vedo invece alcuni miei vecchi amici… Erano belli, giovani.
Poi lui, una vita di birra, vino, cibi grassi… ed eccolo con 50 chili in più, senza capelli, l'occhio spento, diventato rompicoglioni perché in casa deve andare sempre come vuole lui che torna stanco dal lavoro, mai una parola gentile, mai un complimento, e poi la tv, la partita, le abitudini fastidiose… 
Ma questo non è solo ingrassare, è veramente trasformarsi in un altro..
Non si può pretendere che l'amore trionfi sopra ogni cosa.
Già è difficile dopo tanti anni… se poi neppure ci si impegna il minimo…
le conseguenze sono queste.
Che l'altro si stufa e se ne trova un'altra. Che gli dia il coraggio di lasciare.
Che si sa mica è facile trovarlo...


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Si sono lasciati tempo dopo, ma sul momento lei non solo non lo ha lasciato, ma si è riempita di schifezze per dimagrire...


Che bella coppia 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> Ma infatti la questione mi sembra più complessa, e non soltanto relativa ai 30 kg in più che tutti hanno colto.
> Vi è un rapporto ormai estenuato, logoro, e la cosa traspare dalla descrizione che lui fa della moglie e del loro rapporto. A lei non frega nulla di quello che lui le obietta. Vive per i cazzi suoi, non le importa più di piacere al marito e questo per me è sinonimo di disinteresse verso di lui.
> Se stiamo in coppia in qualcosa dobbiamo pur piacere all'altro e tu l'hai descritto bene nei tuoi primi interventi, con i quali concordo.
> ...


Stavolta ti straquoto io e ti do anche un verde.  Tiè!!

Buscopann


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è probabile, che si ritroverà anche con un'altra dopo un po' allo stesso punto.
> Non leggo nulla che vada verso un'autocritica, *una riflessione di cosa sia andato storto. *
> ...


Ma non è detto.
Ogni rapporto è diverso.
Non necessariamente con un'altra persona le cose andranno uguali.
Anzi. Ho visto persone rinascere, altre abbruttirsi a seconda dei partner che avevano.
Ho un parente che ha 76 anni, e sta con una bella donna di 50. E' ancora un fiore.
Prima stava con un'arpia, a detta di tutti, sua  coetanea. Lo faceva morire, lo trattava come uno straccio. Si era abbruttito e ingrassato.
Poi un giorno, 20 anni fa, trova questa donna.
E' cambiato totalmente. E' rinato.
Si è ringiovanito. Incredibile, eh.


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> Ma infatti la questione mi sembra più complessa, e non soltanto relativa ai 30 kg in più che tutti hanno colto.
> Vi è un rapporto ormai estenuato, logoro, e la cosa traspare dalla descrizione che lui fa della moglie e del loro rapporto. A lei non frega nulla di quello che lui le obietta. Vive per i cazzi suoi, non le importa più di piacere al marito e questo per me è sinonimo di disinteresse verso di lui.
> Se stiamo in coppia in qualcosa dobbiamo pur piacere all'altro e tu l'hai descritto bene nei tuoi primi interventi, con i quali concordo.
> ...



Ciao

il fatto è, per come l'ho letto io, che anche lui ha trascurato la coppia. 
Non le ha mai parlato ... da anni ... e sopporta e basta.
Credi, che tutto ciò lei non lo percepisce?
Schiatti entrambi ... in modi differenti ... 
Secondo me ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è detto.
> Ogni rapporto è diverso.
> Non necessariamente con un'altra persona le cose andranno uguali.
> Anzi. Ho visto persone rinascere, altre abbruttirsi a seconda dei partner che avevano.
> ...



Ciao

infatti, non lo ho dato per scontato ... 
comunque, concordo ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotio
> 
> Essere sciatti e sporchi e avere chili in più sono due cose ben diverse.
> Non capisco il paragone
> ...


Il mio collega adora le donne con qualche chilo in più.
Ogni donna che ami se stessa non fatica a trovare qualcuno che la ami.
Conosco donne grassissime che hanno un fascino nel portare i loro chili di troppo che può colpire non pochi uomini.


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, per come l'ho letto io, che anche lui ha trascurato la coppia.
> Non le ha mai parlato ... da anni ... e sopporta e basta.
> ...


Per parlare bisogna avere qualcuno che ti ascolta. E l'impressione è che lei non abbia interessa a ascoltarlo, c'è una frase precisa che ho letto e che evidenzia la frustrazione di lui proprio riguardo a questo tema.
A un certo punto capisci quanti margini hai di confronto, se non ci sono è anche inutile e frustrante pretenderli.
Non so se lei lo percepisce: io credo che a lei di lui freghi poco da anni. 
E forse sia stato proprio questo a far sì che lui si allontanasse.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

eh no, ma voi non lavorate? Non portate a passeggio il cane?non fate il rosario? non date un bacino a jb? cioè 23 pagine! :unhappy:


----------



## danny (28 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> guarda Clementine ....
> 
> ti ringrazio del tono amichevole e comprensivo ...
> 
> ...


Cioè… io vedo una che si è allontanata e non poco dalla coppia, abbastanza immatura, incapace di assumersi responsabilità e di comprendere gli altri, molto concentrata su se stessa, diciamo abbastanza egoista.
Poi… la suocera che la protegge e la sovvenziona con i soldi… è terribile a leggersi.
Ridicolizza il ruolo del marito: mi sembra di vedere il Sordi di "Una vita difficile"…
Resta alla fine solo un dubbio aperto, legato sempre alla questione della "campana" che si ascolta.
Magari il nostro marito è un po' rompiballe e certi difetti li esaspera in quello che scrive.
Qui ovviamente sarebbe necessario il parere anche di lei, eh.


----------



## Divì (28 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' il terzo il tuo...:carneval:


No era il quarto ..... :up:


----------



## lolapal (28 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, per come l'ho letto io, che anche lui ha trascurato la coppia.
> Non le ha mai parlato ... da anni ... e sopporta e basta.
> ...


Sì, la responsabilità è di tutti e due.



farfalla ha detto:


> Quotio
> 
> Essere sciatti e sporchi e avere chili in più sono due cose ben diverse.
> Non capisco il paragone
> ...


Quoto dalla prima all'ultima parola! :smile:


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Cioè… io vedo una che si è allontanata e non poco dalla coppia, abbastanza immatura, incapace di assumersi responsabilità e di comprendere gli altri, molto concentrata su se stessa, diciamo abbastanza egoista.
> Poi… la suocera che la protegge e la sovvenziona con i soldi… è terribile a leggersi.
> Ridicolizza il ruolo del marito: mi sembra di vedere il Sordi di "Una vita difficile"…
> Resta alla fine solo un dubbio aperto, legato sempre alla questione della "campana" che si ascolta.
> ...



Ciao

da una parte lui ha specificato che, anche se non dovesse funzionare con l'amante,
ringrazia ugualmente o ne è contento ugualmente, perché il tutto lo ha spinto ad affrontare. 

Cosa significa? Che a lui andava bene così ... nonostante tutto. 
Lui stesso lo dice, che con lei non ha mai affrontato la problematica. 
E chi lo sa perché? ...


sienne


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Cioè… io vedo una che si è allontanata e non poco dalla coppia, abbastanza immatura, incapace di assumersi responsabilità e di comprendere gli altri, molto concentrata su se stessa, diciamo abbastanza egoista.
> Poi… la suocera che la protegge e la sovvenziona con i soldi… è terribile a leggersi.
> Ridicolizza il ruolo del marito: mi sembra di vedere il Sordi di "Una vita difficile"…
> Resta alla fine solo un dubbio aperto, legato sempre alla questione della "campana" che si ascolta.
> ...


Peccato che qui abbiamo appunto solo la testimonianza dalla parte di lui...di un uomo che per anni non si è degnato di rendere partecipe sua moglie e ricordiamo, sua moglie!
Lei avrà sicuramente le sue colpe...ma la gente si deve rendere conto che c'è bisogno di comunicazione. Che uno salti su dopo 20 anni a dire "mi disgusti per N motivi" direi che è quanto meno poco carino...di ciò che ci piace e ci infastidisce negli altri bisogna parlarne.
Ma oh, a me lo hanno insegnato da piccola he bisogna parlare di quello che si sente, non tutti sono cartomanti sensitivi e non tutti sono in grado di leggere l'espressione degli occhi...

Passi che sta donna si trascuri, passi che sta donna è l'egoista di turno, passi che c'ha la mammina, passi tutto, ma non è possibile che uno si alzi un giorno dopo mille anni per mettere un punto in questo modo.
E sono anche sicura che questo signore nel momento in cui le parlerà tirerà fuori pure l'ideona del dirle che ora è innamorato pazzo di un'altra...così tanto per giustificare il fatto che di sua moglie non gliene frega un cazzo da ben prima che conoscesse sto tocco di gnocca...


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2014)

boh a me sembra una coppia già scoppiata, in più lui si è innamorato di un'altra, in modo imprevedibile e inaspettato anche per lui, come un "regalo" della vita dopo anni di matrimonio che si trascina per forza di inerzia, al di là delle colpe


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotio
> 
> Essere sciatti e sporchi e avere chili in più sono due cose ben diverse.
> Non capisco il paragone
> ...


Quotone!!


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda, io in pochi mesi ho preso quasi 15 kg perchè gli ormoni sono impazziti...mi sono trovata con tutte le analisi sballate...il problema che avevo a 15 anni si è ripresentato a 30, non è niente di grave...ma dimagrire è quasi impossibile! E' sparito il ciclo, avevo la prolattina come se fossi incinta, infatti ho fatto diverse volte il test di gravidanza perchè pareva troppo strano...pure i valori del fegato si sono messi male...
> Non dipende da niente, ma è successo...
> Mi sono messa a dieta da mesi e pure palestra e non ho perso 50 grammi!
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo, credo dipenda tutto dalla persona.
Io pur mantenendo la mia alimentazione da nutrizionista, non ho fatto attività fisica per quasi 2 mesi...ho preso almeno 5 KG...:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lui è uno dei tanti che non lascia ma fa finire un rapporto per inerzia.
> È più facile dormire che sforzarsi di cambiare le cose.
> Un po' squallido pensare che la sorte di un matrimonio, oltre alla sua pigrizia e a quella della moglie, la decida un'estranea.



Ciao 

quoto ... 


Spero, per i figli, che affronti almeno con più calma possibile l'argomento
e che si assumi la sua parte di responsabilità. Per come scrive, però, ancora
non è arrivato a questa consapevolezza dell'andazzo del suo matrimonio. 
Ecco SUO e LORO matrimonio ... non era o è un ospite ... 


sienne


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Farfie..prendere 30 kg, se non ci sono problemi fisiologici o se non si vuole lanciare inconsciamente un qualche messaggio all'altro/a, è sciattume.
> Non si parla di prendere qualche kg. Ma 30. Il paragone regge eccome.
> 
> Buscopann


Ma non sono proprio d'accordo...non è proprio pensabile accostale lo sciattume a 30 kg in più. 

Esempi di donne sciatte e magre: http://www.luxuo.it/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/kournikova_shopping.jpg
http://www.today.it/~media/zoom/24019149819606/pamela-anderson-shopping.jpg
http://blog.pianetamamma.it/mammevip/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/katieholmes_look.jpg

Esempi di donne grassocce e curate:http://bellastyles.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/kaimoraeshoot2.jpg
http://www.softrevolutionzine.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/photo2.png
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_VUGRit2Dp...1_1-Immagini-di--italiana-sexi-1274371717.jpg
http://donna.fanpage.it/ma-e-cieco-gloria-in-sovrappeso-lotta-per-tenersi-un-fidanzato-atletico/

Ovviamente mancano le altre due varianti (donna magra e curata,  donna grassa e sciatta)


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Parliamo di 30 kg, non di 6 o 7.
> Ad ogni modo volevo far presente una dura verità.  Lo so che può sembrare pazzesco, ma per noi maschi l'aspetto fisico nella donna conta..eccome se conta. Conta per farsela piacere, conta nell'innamoramento.
> Lo so. Siamo esseri materiali. Ma siamo fatti così. E il maschio che vi dirà il contrario è molto probabile che non ve la stia raccontando giusta.
> 
> Buscopann


Per te, maschio...non per tutti gli uomini è così.
Da quello che scrivi se una donna è grassa non troverà mai un uomo che l'ami...


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché la canottiera con la macchia di sugo o tutto il resto è sinonimo di sporcizia e di un uomo sporco non mi innamoro ne di 60 ne di 150 kg.
> Se ho 30 kg in più ma sono sempre in ordine non mi puoi paragonare a un uomo sporco.
> Mio marito è arrivato a 30 kg in più poi persi (non tutti) ma non è mai stato in disordine o sporco. Giacca e cravatta, curato ecc ecc. non vedo perchè il mio desiderio per lui avrebbe dovuto calare.


Quoto. E' totalmente fuori da ogni logica paragonare la sporcizia ad un aumento di peso... 
Mio padre è grassoccio, con una bella pancia (che io chiamo effetto budino)...ma non c'è stata donna nella sua vita che gli abbia resistito...


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> Ma infatti la questione mi sembra più complessa, e non soltanto relativa ai 30 kg in più che tutti hanno colto.
> Vi è un rapporto ormai estenuato, logoro, e la cosa traspare dalla descrizione che lui fa della moglie e del loro rapporto. A lei non frega nulla di quello che lui le obietta. Vive per i cazzi suoi, non le importa più di piacere al marito e questo per me è sinonimo di disinteresse verso di lui..


Credo che tu non abbia letto bene (o forse non ho capito io...probabile). Lui non le obietta nulla, non gliene ha mai parlato. Fa il bravo marito...

Far notare ad una persona un comportamento sbagliato e discutere/litigare, per risolvere un'insoddisfazione, sono cose ben diverse.
Se fai notare una cosa sbagliata e poi lasci decadere la cosa....è tutto inutile.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Più che altro trenta chili non si mettono su in un mese. Dove era lui mentre lei li metteva?
> E la mia non è una domanda sarcastica per affibiare delle responsabilità a lui.


non so lui dove fosse e da quel che ho letto pare un tipo che ha più facilità a lagnarsi che a interagire con una compagna con trasparenza e trasporto.
detto questo è compito (anche un po' dovere) nostro avere cura del corpo che ci ritroviamo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Per te, maschio...non per tutti gli uomini è così.
> Da quello che scrivi se una donna è grassa non troverà mai un uomo che l'ami...


ma che c'entra...se ti sposo in un modo e poi ti ritrovo completamente diversa mi destabilizzo un attimo legittimamente.questo non vuol dire che smetta di amarti ma magari vediamo insieme di cominciare una dieta.
ma scusate...quando parliamo di tenere vivo un rapporto di lunga durata contempliamo anche l'aspetto fisico o no?
già a quanto pare ci si annoia del partner di default se poi ci mettiamo il carico lasciandoci andare...
ma ritorno a dire che è un dovere verso noi stessi


----------



## georgemary (28 Giugno 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto. E' totalmente fuori da ogni logica paragonare la sporcizia ad un aumento di peso...
> Mio padre è grassoccio, con una bella pancia (che io chiamo effetto budino)...ma non c'è stata donna nella sua vita che gli abbia resistito...


comunque qua si è paragonato la sporcizia all'aumento di peso in virtù delle frasi di appassionato, parla anche di cibo tra i denti, parla di una persona che sembra non prendersi proprio cura di sè, forse esagera, noi non possiamo sapere le ragioni che hanno portato questa donna a comportarsi così, e non sentiamo neanche l'altra campana.
Quello che intendo io e che intende credo anche Busco e ne ha parlato anche Danny che ci sono persone che non si prendono più cura di sè, per me questa è mancanza di rispetto in primis verso se stessi, secondariamente verso il partner. Ci si sposa, ma non è che perchè ci siamo sposati, abbiamo già trovato il pollo e quindi io donna smetto di truccarmi, sto sempre con le ciabatte, non mi metto mai in ghingheri, tu uomo ti siedi sul divano guardando la partita e bevendo birra e hai la pancia che non ti permette neanche di vederti i piedi.

Io questo voglio dire...poi l'amore è a prescindere dal peso ci mancherebbe, però il sesso è una componente essenziale per me in un rapporto e se una persona si trasforma completamente per me incide la cosa, soprattutto come sembrerebbe in questo caso in cui i chili in più sono associati a sciattezza.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che c'entra...se ti sposo in un modo e poi ti ritrovo completamente diversa mi destabilizzo un attimo legittimamente.questo non vuol dire che smetta di amarti ma magari vediamo insieme di cominciare una dieta.
> ma scusate...quando parliamo di tenere vivo un rapporto di lunga durata contempliamo anche l'aspetto fisico o no?
> già a quanto pare ci si annoia del partner di default se poi ci mettiamo il carico lasciandoci andare...
> ma ritorno a dire che è un dovere verso noi stessi


Per me il cambiamento fisico con il mantenere vivo il rapporto non c'entra.
Ripeto per me averne cura non é dimagrire o ingrassare é tenersi in ordine e curata.
Quanto ti sposo sposo te non il tuo fisico. Quello che amo é il tuo essere non il tuo involucro.


----------



## ologramma (28 Giugno 2014)

*verità*



farfalla ha detto:


> Per me il cambiamento fisico con il mantenere vivo il rapporto non c'entra.
> Ripeto per me averne cura non é dimagrire o ingrassare é tenersi in ordine e curata.
> Quanto ti sposo sposo te non il tuo fisico. Quello che amo é il tuo essere non il tuo involucro.


 Descrizione perfetta della vita coniugale fino a quando per  "rapporto vivo" iniziano a mancare anche attenzioni fisiche  non per il lato esteriore ma per complicità di coppia .


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Descrizione perfetta della vita coniugale fino a quando per  "rapporto vivo" iniziano a mancare anche attenzioni fisiche  non per il lato esteriore ma per complicità di coppia .


E ma la complicità di coppia viene a mancare per altri motivi di solito non per l'aspetto fisico


----------



## ologramma (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E ma la complicità di coppia viene a mancare per altri motivi di solito non per l'aspetto fisico


cosa avevo detto  io


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che c'entra...se ti sposo in un modo e poi ti ritrovo completamente diversa mi destabilizzo un attimo legittimamente.questo non vuol dire che smetta di amarti ma magari vediamo insieme di cominciare una dieta.
> ma scusate...quando parliamo di tenere vivo un rapporto di lunga durata contempliamo anche l'aspetto fisico o no?
> già a quanto pare ci si annoia del partner di default se poi ci mettiamo il carico lasciandoci andare...
> ma ritorno a dire che è un dovere verso noi stessi


Condivido in pieno. 
Cioè.  Se sposo una silfide e mi ritrovo dopo pochi anni un capodoglio, mi perdonerete se non sono così entusiasta. O nell'attrazione sessuale queste componenti valgono meno di zero?
Tenendo conto che è soprattutto una mancanza di rispetto verso sé stessi

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

come non c'entra....
questa dell'involucro mi pare un po' un'ipocrisia.
se a mio marito ora succedesse qualcosa per la quale il suo fisico cambiasse suo malgrado è chiaro che vale tutto l'amore che ho per lui e non smetterei certo di amarlo, ci mancherebbe.
si tratta di pensare però che, in condizioni di normale amministrazione si cerca di tenersi in forma e per noi e per l'altro perchpè anche questo fa parte di un rapporto di coppia che funziona.
fa piacere a tutti avere una bella persona a fianco 


farfalla ha detto:


> Per me il cambiamento fisico con il mantenere vivo il rapporto non c'entra.
> Ripeto per me averne cura non é dimagrire o ingrassare é tenersi in ordine e curata.
> Quanto ti sposo sposo te non il tuo fisico. Quello che amo é il tuo essere non il tuo involucro.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

è un ingrediente importante


Fiammetta ha detto:


> E ma la complicità di coppia viene a mancare per altri motivi di solito non per l'aspetto fisico


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come non c'entra....
> questa dell'involucro mi pare un po' un'ipocrisia.
> se a mio marito ora succedesse qualcosa per la quale il suo fisico cambiasse suo malgrado è chiaro che vale tutto l'amore che ho per lui e non smetterei certo di amarlo, ci mancherebbe.
> si tratta di pensare però che, in condizioni di normale amministrazione si cerca di tenersi in forma e per noi e per l'altro perchpè anche questo fa parte di un rapporto di coppia che funziona.
> fa piacere a tutti avere una bella persona a fianco


Certo. Ma per te il bello é in forma per me il bello é curato.
So benissimo di essere un'eccezione in questo ma quando dico che per innamorarmi l'ultima cosa é l'aspetto fisico giuro che è la verità.
E ripeto avendo un marito che ha cambiato lo stato di forma duemila volte so che é così.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> cosa avevo detto  io


cosa strana siamo sempre qui a parlare di tradimento e di come sia facile farsi prendere dalla routine etc.
ma se già siamo con un uomo e una donna che non ci prendono al 100% fisicamente partiamo male.
ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
che poi siamo su un  thread di un cretinetti è un'altra storia


----------



## georgemary (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno.
> Cioè.  Se sposo una silfide e mi ritrovo dopo pochi anni un capodoglio, mi perdonerete se non sono così entusiasta. O nell'attrazione sessuale queste componenti valgono meno di zero?
> Tenendo conto che è soprattutto una mancanza di rispetto verso sé stessi
> 
> Buscopann


arriquoto!


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

guarda che per aspetto fisico s'intende quello che piace a te , non bello in assoluto 





farfalla ha detto:


> Certo. Ma per te il bello é in forma per me il bello é curato.
> So benissimo di essere un'eccezione in questo ma quando dico che per innamorarmi l'ultima cosa é l'aspetto fisico giuro che è la verità.
> E ripeto avendo un marito che ha cambiato lo stato di forma duemila volte so che é così.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa strana siamo sempre qui a parlare di tradimento e di come sia facile farsi prendere dalla routine etc.
> ma se già siamo con un uomo e una donna che non ci prendono al 100% fisicamente partiamo male.
> ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> che poi siamo su un  thread di un cretinetti è un'altra storia


ma a te non prende al 100% mica a tutti.
Se pensassi che mio marito mi tradisse per il mio aspetto fisico saprei che ho sposato l'uomo sbagliato.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Giugno 2014)

L'avete massacrato


poraccio, non mi sembra che stia tanto bene...


----------



## ologramma (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa strana siamo sempre qui a parlare di tradimento e di come sia facile farsi prendere dalla routine etc.
> ma se già siamo con un uomo e una donna che non ci prendono al 100% fisicamente partiamo male.
> ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> che poi siamo su un  thread di un cretinetti è un'altra storia


La routine come la chiami tu nel mio caso è un matrimonio di 40 anni fatti questo anno, la nostra fisicità è cambiata nel caso della mia lei poco giusto 4 kh nel mio caso 25 kg , l'età è quella che è ci manteniamo in forma e ci curiamo ma la complicità di coppia è scemata non a causa mia , poi che siamo su trread di cretinetti hai pienamente ragione ma le dinamiche dellle risposte vi hanno portato ad analizzare quello che si è detto inizialmente


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> La routine come la chiami tu nel mio caso è un matrimonio di 40 anni fatti questo anno, la nostra fisicità è cambiata nel caso della mia lei poco giusto 4 kh nel mio caso 25 kg , l'età è quella che è ci manteniamo in forma e ci curiamo ma la complicità di coppia è scemata non a causa mia , poi che siamo su trread di cretinetti hai pienamente ragione ma le dinamiche dellle risposte vi hanno portato ad analizzare quello che si è detto inizialmente


 so bene cosa sia l'intimità di coppia.sono solo qui a dire che la fisicità è comunque sempre importante anche (soprattutto) dopo tanti anni


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> cosa avevo detto  io


boh Sorry avevo inteso propendessi più per la causa generata dall'aspetto fisico


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un ingrediente importante


L'aspetto fisico ? Per me non è predominante nemmeno nella fase dell'innamoramento , valgono ( sempre per me ) altri meccanismi, immagino che per altri sia invece l'origine o quanto meno una componente abbastanza  importante per innamorarsi e poi progredire nel rapporto :smile: La sciattezza è altro o la poca igiene ... ma si stava parlando delle forme non dell'odore o il portamento  comunque una persona sciatta o poco attenta all'igiene la individui dai primi momenti


----------



## ologramma (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> so bene cos'è l'intimità di coppia.sono solo qui a dire che la fisicità è comunque sempre importante anche (soprattutto) dopo tanti anni


Quindi , al di là del tradimento,nella coppia ci sono altre prerogative la vita famigliare, la dinamica delle vite dei figli, l'aspettative future il benessere della vita quotidiana e invecchiare in pace e serenità


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'aspetto fisico ? Per me non è predominante nemmeno nella fase dell'innamoramento , valgono ( sempre per me ) altri meccanismi, immagino che per altri sia invece l'origine o quanto meno una componente abbastanza  importante per innamorarsi e poi progredire nel rapporto :smile: La sciattezza è altro o la poca igiene ... ma si stava parlando delle forme non dell'odore o il portamento  comunque una persona sciatta o poco attenta all'igiene la individui dai primi momenti


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> La routine come la chiami tu nel mio caso è un matrimonio di 40 anni fatti questo anno, la nostra fisicità è cambiata nel caso della mia lei poco giusto 4 kh nel mio caso 25 kg , l'età è quella che è ci manteniamo in forma e ci curiamo ma la complicità di coppia è scemata non a causa mia , poi che siamo su trread di cretinetti hai pienamente ragione ma le dinamiche dellle risposte vi hanno portato ad analizzare quello che si è detto inizialmente


Complimentassimi  per i 40 :smile::up:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Quindi , al di là del tradimento,nella coppia ci sono altre prerogative la vita famigliare, la dinamica delle vite dei figli, l'aspettative future il benessere della vita quotidiana e invecchiare in pace e serenità


e vorrei vedere


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'aspetto fisico ? Per me non è predominante nemmeno nella fase dell'innamoramento , valgono ( sempre per me ) altri meccanismi, immagino che per altri sia invece l'origine o quanto meno una componente abbastanza  importante per innamorarsi e poi progredire nel rapporto :smile: *La sciattezza *è altro o la poca igiene ... ma si stava parlando delle forme non dell'odore o il portamento  comunque una persona sciatta o poco attenta all'igiene la individui dai primi momenti


per sciatteria s'intende anche lasciarsi andare


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Complimentassimi  per i 40 :smile::up:



mi unisco ai complimenti


----------



## ologramma (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Complimentassimi  per i 40 :smile::up:


Grazie , siamo vecchio stampo sebbene negli ultimi  7/8 anni ho avuto una debacle non scoperta


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Ho letto ( se non mi sbaglio ) che torni nel mar rosso ...cavolo avevo idea di tornarci anche io per una settimana verso settembre... ma ora e sicuro ? L'unica cosa che mi frena è la situazione socio politica giù  :singleeye: Mi sembrava che per un certo periodo avessero consigliato di evitare anche le zone turistiche li


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per sciatteria s'intende anche lasciarsi andare


 conosco persone che sono ingrassate  nel tempo ma che hanno mantenuto una invidiabile presenza fisica nel complesso,  forse dipende anche dalle persone, caso per caso boh ...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Grazie , siamo vecchio stampo sebbene negli ultimi  7/8 anni ho avuto una debacle non scoperta


Può capitare  siamo fatti di carne


----------



## ologramma (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Può capitare  siamo fatti di carne


lo dici a me che c'è no tanta!!!


----------



## Trinità (28 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho moglie e figli
> lei ha il compagno e figli
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao,
hai usato il termine annusare che per me ha molta importanza in un rapporto d'amore,
oggi Tu riconosci molto bene il profumo della persona della quale ci dici essere 
FOLLEMENTE innamorato.
Hai scordato quello di tua moglie e questo può succedere.
Non vi è alcun problema nel scordarsi qualcosa, sarebbe bello sforzarsi di ricordare quello 
che ti aveva fatto innamorare in precedenza e per prima cosa ringraziarlo.
Le mille ragioni non sono mille dai!
Inizia ringraziando tua moglie per tutto quello che ha fatto per Te, ringraziala anche dei suoi difetti.
Torna ad usare il tuo naso per riconoscere il profumo che ti ha accompagnato....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho letto ( se non mi sbaglio ) che torni nel mar rosso ...cavolo avevo idea di tornarci anche io per una settimana verso settembre... ma ora e sicuro ? L'unica cosa che mi frena è la situazione socio politica giù  :singleeye: Mi sembrava che per un certo periodo avessero consigliato di evitare anche le zone turistiche li


Sono stata in egitto anche l'anno scorso a luglio ed era tutto molto tranquillo.
Quest'anno la Farnesina non da veti quindi sono serena
Vado a Marsa Allam e mi hanno detto di stare serena. Mi fido della mia agenzia di fiducia


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo dici a me che c'è no tanta!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:chissà se avere più carne induce di più al tradimento :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono stata in egitto anche l'anno scorso a luglio ed era tutto molto tranquillo.
> Quest'anno la Farnesina non da veti quindi sono serena
> Vado a Marsa Allam e mi hanno detto di stare serena. Mi fido della mia agenzia di fiducia


Bella Mars li sti trovano le più belle barriere coralline per fare snorkeling :inlove: Grazie delle info :up: (Peraltro i prezzi sono accessibilissimi :smile


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bella Mars li sti trovano le più belle barriere coralline per fare snorkeling :inlove: Grazie delle info :up: (Peraltro i prezzi sono accessibilissimi :smile


L'anno scorso Marsa Matrouth. Niente barriera corallina ma un mare caraibico. Una meraviglia


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per sciatteria s'intende anche lasciarsi andare


Esatto. Non ho capito perché prendere 30 kg in pochi anni senza far niente per opporsi a questo cambiamento fisico non è considerato sciatteria.  
Prendersi cura di sé stessi non significa semplicemente lavarsi.
Facciamo un esempio assurdo:
Mettiamo lo stesso contenuto ( carattere,  personalità ecc.) In Rosy Bindi e nella Arcuri. Poi immaginiamo che lo stesso uomo incontri prima una e poi l'altra. Non vorrei dire una cazzata,  ma credo che nessuno o quasi si innamorerà della Bindi. Eppure il contenuto è lo stesso.
Facciamo l'esperimento al contrario. Ci mettiamo Giuliano Ferrara e Fassbender.  Credo che i risultati non cambieranno di molto.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'anno scorso Marsa Matrouth. Niente barriera corallina ma un mare caraibico. Una meraviglia


Si un anno ero indecisa se andare li c'era un ventaclub ( ora immagino dopo ill fallimento sarà passato ad altro tour operator)  ma poi optai per il mar rosso, lo,snorkeling mi piglia troppo


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Esatto. Non ho capito perché prendere 30 kg in pochi anni senza far niente per opporsi a questo cambiamento fisico non è considerato sciatteria.
> Prendersi cura di sé stessi non significa semplicemente lavarsi.
> Facciamo un esempio assurdo:
> Mettiamo lo stesso contenuto ( carattere,  personalità ecc.) In Rosy Bindi e nella Arcuri. Poi immaginiamo che lo stesso uomo incontri prima una e poi l'altra. Non vorrei dire una cazzata,  ma credo che nessuno o quasi si innamorerà della Bindi. Eppure il contenuto è lo stesso.
> ...


Il contenuto è lo stesso? :singleeye: Posto che la Bindi non mi garba particolarmente ora la Arcuri non sembra sta cima :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si un anno ero indecisa se andare li c'era un ventaclub ( ora immagino dopo ill fallimento sarà passato ad altro tour operator)  ma poi optai per il mar rosso, lo,snorkeling mi piglia troppo


Io ero al Bravo. Ci sono going e veraclub. Essendo solo 3 e attaccati collaborano molto. In assoluto la vacanza in villaggio piú bella mai fatta.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ero al Bravo. Ci sono going e veraclub. Essendo solo 3 e attaccati collaborano molto. In assoluto la vacanza in villaggio piú bella mai fatta.


Si ? Mi stai tentando :mrgreen: non sono mai andata ad un Bravo


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Esatto. Non ho capito perché prendere 30 kg in pochi anni senza far niente per opporsi a questo cambiamento fisico non è considerato sciatteria.
> Prendersi cura di sé stessi non significa semplicemente lavarsi.
> Facciamo un esempio assurdo:
> Mettiamo lo stesso contenuto ( carattere,  personalità ecc.) In Rosy Bindi e nella Arcuri. Poi immaginiamo che lo stesso uomo incontri prima una e poi l'altra. Non vorrei dire una cazzata,  ma credo che nessuno o quasi si innamorerà della Bindi. Eppure il contenuto è lo stesso.
> ...


Con lo stesso contenuto hai ragione. Quante probabilità hai di incontrare nello stesso istante due persone così diverse esteriormente ed identiche interiormente e soprattutto entrambe interessate a te per poi poter scegliere?
Esempio. Tu hai conosciuto tua moglie sul forum? Vi siete innamorati. Se incontrandola la prima volta non fosse stata fisicamente di tuo gradimento sarebbe cambiato qualcosa?


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il contenuto è lo stesso? :singleeye: Posto che la Bindi non mi garba particolarmente ora la Arcuri non sembra sta cima :singleeye:


Non hai capito. Era un esempio immaginario.  Costruiamo a tavolino due soggetti con lo stesso contenuto, ma contenitori molto diversi. Poi vediamo se l'aspetto fisico non conta proprio niente 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ? Mi stai tentando :mrgreen: non sono mai andata ad un Bravo


Vai a scatola chiusa
È splendido. Pulitissimo. Si mangia da Dio. Attuvità sportive tutto il giorno. Discoteca sulla spiaggia di notte.
Animazione preparatissima.
E mare meraviglioso


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con lo stesso contenuto hai ragione. Quante probabilità hai di incontrare nello stesso istante due persone così diverse esteriormente ed identiche interiormente e soprattutto entrambe interessate a te per poi poter scegliere?
> Esempio. Tu hai conosciuto tua moglie sul forum? Vi siete innamorati. Se incontrandola la prima volta non fosse stata fisicamente di tuo gradimento sarebbe cambiato qualcosa?


L'aspetto fisico è molto importante. Non nel senso che la donna deve essere una strafiga. Assolutamente.  Non stiamo dicendo questo e per me ciò ha poca importanza. Ma non riuscirei mai a innamorarmi di una persona che fisicamente non mi piace proprio per niente.

Buscopann


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se hanno figli maggiorenni sono insieme  da decenni.
> 
> Sia uomini che donne in 20/30 anni tendono ad ingrassare ma *la pancia degli uomini attira le ragazzine* quella delle donne viene criticata.
> 
> mai come oggi poi in troppi danno importanza all'apparenza, la donna da mostrare.....come un trofeo.


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::bleah: io sono per un bell'addome scolpito,non eccessivamente ma no pancia... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

*Fiammetta*

Mare e piscina


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non hai capito. Era un esempio immaginario.  Costruiamo a tavolino due soggetti con lo stesso contenuto, ma contenitori molto diversi. Poi vediamo se l'aspetto fisico non conta proprio niente
> 
> Buscopann


Ah ok :mrgreen: Un esempio un po' utopistico direi .... Mi fa venire un mente un amico di infanzia estremamente bello ... Ecco lui era rimasto bello fuori ma dentro, era troppo concentrato a lustrare l'esterno per occuparsi del suo interno :mrgreen:quindi bello vestito benissimo, sempre perfetto e alla moda ma letteralmente vuoto dentro :mrgreen: Una dialogo con lui era impraticabile per mancanza di neuroni funzionanti decentemente :singleeye:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me è un ambito dove uomini e donne reagiscono in modo diverso di fronte alla stessa cosa.
> 
> Buscopann


più di un verde non ti posso dare :mrgreen:

comunque si, ove non esistono problemi di salute o altri che portino il partner ad ingrassare, che lo faccia per pura pigrizia lo vedo come una mancanza di rispetto.. 

poi non ci si lamenti se si guarda altrove... ma prima ovviamente lo faccio presente, se sono 2-5.8kg è un conto, ma 30kg.... 

poi però dall'altra parte c'è anche modo e modo, tipo io se mi capita che l'altra metà mette su qualche kg lo prendo e gli chiedo "amore oggi vieni a correre con me?" e lo aiuto... non lo derido ovviamente! Ma sono molto attiva fisicamente quindi li coinvolgo spesso, anche se non so perchè i ragazzi in coppia ingrassano quasi sempre anche in pochi anni, io in coppia dimagrisco


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vai a scatola chiusa
> È splendido. Pulitissimo. Si mangia da Dio. Attuvità sportive tutto il giorno. Discoteca sulla spiaggia di notte.
> Animazione preparatissima.
> E mare meraviglioso


Grazie :bacio:


----------



## spleen (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mare e piscinaView attachment 8707View attachment 8708


Ebbasta co sta storia......state facendo venire la voglia anche a me!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mare e piscinaView attachment 8707View attachment 8708


Ci devo andare :mrgreen::festa::aereo:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ebbasta co sta storia......state facendo venire la voglia anche a me!!!:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## georgemary (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Esatto. Non ho capito perché prendere 30 kg in pochi anni senza far niente per opporsi a questo cambiamento fisico non è considerato sciatteria.
> Prendersi cura di sé stessi non significa semplicemente lavarsi.
> Facciamo un esempio assurdo:
> Mettiamo lo stesso contenuto ( carattere,  personalità ecc.) In Rosy Bindi e nella Arcuri. Poi immaginiamo che lo stesso uomo incontri prima una e poi l'altra. Non vorrei dire una cazzata,  ma credo che nessuno o quasi si innamorerà della Bindi. Eppure il contenuto è lo stesso.
> ...


Arriquoto


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ok :mrgreen: Un esempio un po' utopistico direi .... Mi fa venire un mente un amico di infanzia estremamente bello ... Ecco lui era rimasto bello fuori ma dentro, era troppo concentrato a lustrare l'esterno per occuparsi del suo interno :mrgreen:quindi bello vestito benissimo, sempre perfetto e alla moda ma letteralmente vuoto dentro :mrgreen: Una dialogo con lui era impraticabile per mancanza di neuroni funzionanti decentemente :singleeye:


È una cosa che può essere capitata un po' a tutti/e. Abbiamo un po' di vita alle nostre spalle :mrgreen:
All'epoca dell'Università mi ha fatto il filo per mesi una ragazza che faceva la fotomodella. Non ci ho combinato mai nulla perché era la persona più noiosa che abbia mai conosciuto in vita mia. 
L'aspetto fisico non è la sola cosa che conta. Mai detto questo. E chi lo pensa è un cretinetti. Ma ha cmq la sua importanza.  Sia nell'innamoramento che dopo. Non sono così ipocrita da dire che non conta proprio nulla.

Buscopann


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si quello che dico io è che dalle sue parole io non credo minimamente che la moglie SIa all'oscuro di tutto. Ha anche detto che i rapporti sessuali sono rari ed è sempre lei che prende l'iniziativa... Quindi non penso che lei pensi di vivere in una favola, credo che sappia anche lei che ci sono dei problemi. Per me cambia, perche se uno ingrassa per problemi indipendenti da lui non riesco a colpevolizzarlo, perché non può farci niente e gli sono vicino. Altrimenti mi sembra una mancanza di rispetto. Poi molto probabilmente è ingrassata per le gravidanze, per altri motivi, ma penso che i problemi siano altri. Non penso che appassionato abbia smesso di amarla per i chili...i problemi saranno altri



quoto, se diciamo che prendere kg per malattia o per pigrizia sia la stessa cosa è un pò affermare che un suicidio ed un omicidio siano la stessa cosa...


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ok :mrgreen: Un esempio un po' utopistico direi .... Mi fa venire un mente un amico di infanzia estremamente bello ... Ecco lui era rimasto bello fuori ma dentro, era troppo concentrato a lustrare l'esterno per occuparsi del suo interno :mrgreen:quindi bello vestito benissimo, sempre perfetto e alla moda ma letteralmente vuoto dentro :mrgreen: Una dialogo con lui era impraticabile per mancanza di neuroni funzionanti decentemente :singleeye:


infatti è un discorso che proprio non c'entra nulla.
sono la prima a dichiarare di avere bisogno di un trasporto cerebrale prima di tutto.
però fisicamente l'uomo con cui sto tutta la vita mi deve piacere ...per quelli che sono i miei gusti personali .
e il fatto che stia con lui da tanto tempo non lo autorizza a pensare di non dovermi un po' conquistare tenendosi in forma .
e viceversa .non aspetto di trovarmi di fronte a lui che mi guarda come se fossi una natura morta...che già alla mia età si perde pure il profumo di donna:singleeye:


----------



## spleen (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti è un discorso che proprio non c'entra nulla.
> sono la prima a dichiarare di avere bisogno di un trasporto cerebrale prima di tutto.
> però fisicamente l'uomo con cui sto tutta la vita mi deve piacere ...per quelli che sono i miei gusti personali .
> *e il fatto che stia con lui da tanto tempo non lo autorizza a pensare di non dovermi un po' conquistare tenendosi in forma .*
> e viceversa .non aspetto di trovarmi di fronte a lui che mi guarda come se fossi una natura morta...che già alla mia età si perde pure il profumo di donna:singleeye:


Ho tentato di scriverlo prima, ma non mi hanno cacato, ti quoto su tutto il fronte.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

naturalmente tutto nei limiti della salute e di quello che la vita permette.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Certo che l'amore per una persona può finire, ma lo si chiarisce e lo si dice, indipendentemente dal fatto che si abbia l'amante oppure no.
> E non mi venire a dire che fai il bravo marito!!!!!!!
> Mi innervosisci di brutto: quella sottospecie di uomo di mio marito me lo diceva sempre:" *sto facendo il brevetto".* E lui intendeva che si scrivevano mail infuocate, ma non avevano (apparentemente) più rapporti fisici.
> Ma che bella razza di uomini!





passante ha detto:


> che cosa vuol dire?


Scusami tanto, ma il correttore automatico dell'ipad scrive fischi per fiaschi.
Sostituisci brAvetto con brevetto!


----------



## georgemary (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> È una cosa che può essere capitata un po' a tutti/e. Abbiamo un po' di vita alle nostre spalle :mrgreen:
> All'epoca dell'Università mi ha fatto il filo per mesi una ragazza che faceva la fotomodella. Non ci ho combinato mai nulla perché era la persona più noiosa che abbia mai conosciuto in vita mia.
> L'aspetto fisico non è la sola cosa che conta. Mai detto questo. E chi lo pensa è un cretinetti. Ma ha cmq la sua importanza.  Sia nell'innamoramento che dopo. Non sono così ipocrita da dire che non conta proprio nulla.
> 
> Buscopann


Infatti ha importanza e come! Non è solo un involucro, la persona naturalmente deve piacere nel complesso, a me deve prendere di testa come prima cosa, ma come dice Busco mi sentirei ipocrita se dicessi che non conta nulla.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Parliamo di 30 kg, non di 6 o 7.
> Ad ogni modo volevo far presente una dura verità.  Lo so che può sembrare pazzesco, *ma per noi maschi *l'aspetto fisico nella donna conta..eccome se conta. Conta per farsela piacere, conta nell'innamoramento.
> Lo so. Siamo esseri materiali. Ma siamo fatti così. E il maschio che vi dirà il contrario è molto probabile che non ve la stia raccontando giusta.
> 
> Buscopann


anche per noi femmine... o meglio mi limito alla new age :mrgreen: ripeto se è per malattia non te ne posso far una colpa, ma se mangi gelati, e troiai, e poi sei grosso... beh... magari da single tutto fisicato,poi da fidanzato grasso, un qualcosa che non va c'è...e  non mi piace, sembra che pensi "ormai è mia, non devo conquistarla..."assolutamente no.. a me piace tutt'oggi anche dopo due anni, che mi sorprende in tutto anche fisicamente... un nuovo boxer... un nuovo profumo... mmm 

poi è importante il linguaggio non verbale.. se mi chiedi di stare insieme che sembri un bronzo di riace, vuol dire che ci tieni, se appena mi hai ti trascuri, perchè? era una finta per ammaliarmi e ora che siamo sposati ti lavo e stiro?

a me non piace ogni cosa che si fa conoscere all'inizio per esser i meglio di ogni cosa e poi con gli anni esce il peggio che ti porta a dire "ma chi ho sposato?"


----------



## disincantata (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è esattamente quello di cui stiamo parlando. Non si parla di pancette, ma di 30 kg di più.
> Un uomo che ingrassa 30 kg alle ragazze fa cagare di prassi. Altro che attirarle.
> 
> Buscopann


La piccolina di mio marito aveva 24anni, magra e bellla.

Lui 54ed in quel periodo aveva una pancia notevole. Cenava e pranzava al ristorante 5 giorni  a settimana.

Eppure lei si e' invaghita di lui ed e' durata anni....dopo e' dimagrito per problemi di salute.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che si possa dire che ci sono anche coloro che dissentono senza moralizzare, che non condividono pur rispettando, che ritengono in buona fede di mettere il dito nella piaga nel tentativo di capire e far capire dove magari l'altrui ragionamento non quadra. Con modi cortesi e toni pacati.
> O serve solo una solidale pacca sulla spalla? E parole di incoraggiamento? Tipo riunione dell'Anonima Alcolisti?


Quotone! Io ho detto più di una volta che non mi sono iscritta in questo forum per avere la pacca sulla spalla, ma per avere un confronto con persone capaci e intelligenti. Poi se una persona dissente dal mio pensiero, tanto meglio, nel senso che mi fa capire e/o vedere cose su cui non mi ero soffermata. 
Vero Brunetta?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Verissimo che è un nostro limite. Ogni sesso ha i suoi limiti. Voi per esempio non avete il neurone PARCHEGGIO AUTO :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


ho fatto l'impiegata in un punto noleggio, e spesso le parcheggiavo io, perchè certi colleghi maschi avevano problemi col cambio automatico ecc ecc... la retromarcia mi riesce una meraviglia e amo i parcheggi, entro in qualsiasi posto, senza creare danni, mai fatto un danno alla auto, so smontarti un motorino, e rimontarlo, cambio le ruote alla auto, olio, acqua li controllo, cambio batteria, e spesso ho aiutato in autofficina il mio zio a cambiare la frizione e il cambio... ah rivernicio pure con il compressore e faccio certe opere e mi diverto, non amo i mondiali, ma seguo il Milan che adoro, e mi piace la caccia... 

ecco non rutto, non mi gratto l'ano, ho una formosa taglia 36-38 (sono dimagrita essendo fidanzata e non so perchè ) faccio sempre pedicure e manicure e non esco mai struccata, e amo la moda... 

ecco ma anche io amo i bei fisici, e se solo perchè stai con me ingrassi mi arrabbio, ma nel mio caso mi è capitato un ragazzo che stava con me ed ha preso peso, poi ci siamo lasciati ed è diventato un figurino, forse per questo ci sto attenta, o forse sono una sorta di maschio nel corpo di una femmina, ma forse un maschio gay... :mrgreen:


----------



## spleen (28 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ho fatto l'impiegata in un punto noleggio, e spesso le parcheggiavo io, perchè certi colleghi maschi avevano problemi col cambio automatico ecc ecc... la retromarcia mi riesce una meraviglia e amo i parcheggi, entro in qualsiasi posto, senza creare danni, mai fatto un danno alla auto, so smontarti un motorino, e rimontarlo, cambio le ruote alla auto, olio, acqua li controllo, cambio batteria, e spesso ho aiutato in autofficina il mio zio a cambiare la frizione e il cambio... ah rivernicio pure con il compressore e faccio certe opere e mi diverto, non amo i mondiali, ma seguo il Milan che adoro, e mi piace la caccia...
> 
> ecco non rutto, non mi gratto l'ano, ho una formosa taglia 36-38 (sono dimagrita essendo fidanzata e non so perchè ) faccio sempre pedicure e manicure e non esco mai struccata, e amo la moda...
> 
> ecco ma anche io amo i bei fisici, e se solo perchè stai con me ingrassi mi arrabbio, ma nel mio caso mi è capitato un ragazzo che stava con me ed ha preso peso, poi ci siamo lasciati ed è diventato un figurino, forse per questo ci sto attenta, o forse sono una sorta di maschio nel corpo di una femmina, *ma forse un maschio gay.*.. :mrgreen:


Non ci starai prendendo tutti per il sedere vero? non è che sei un maschietto sotto mentite spoglie...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ho fatto l'impiegata in un punto noleggio, e spesso le parcheggiavo io, perchè certi colleghi maschi avevano problemi col cambio automatico ecc ecc... la retromarcia mi riesce una meraviglia e amo i parcheggi, entro in qualsiasi posto, senza creare danni, mai fatto un danno alla auto, so smontarti un motorino, e rimontarlo, cambio le ruote alla auto, olio, acqua li controllo, cambio batteria, e spesso ho aiutato in autofficina il mio zio a cambiare la frizione e il cambio... ah rivernicio pure con il compressore e faccio certe opere e mi diverto, non amo i mondiali, ma seguo il Milan che adoro, e mi piace la caccia...
> 
> ecco non rutto, non mi gratto l'ano, ho una formosa taglia 36-38 (sono dimagrita essendo fidanzata e non so perchè ) faccio sempre pedicure e manicure e non esco mai struccata, e amo la moda...
> 
> ecco ma anche io amo i bei fisici, e se solo perchè stai con me ingrassi mi arrabbio, ma nel mio caso mi è capitato un ragazzo che stava con me ed ha preso peso, poi ci siamo lasciati ed è diventato un figurino, forse per questo ci sto attenta, o forse sono una sorta di maschio nel corpo di una femmina, ma forse un maschio gay... :mrgreen:


Ma non é che ingrasso perché tanto ormai sono sistemato.
Io non lo vedo come un torto. Mi incazzo se mangi come un bue e rischi problemi di salute perchè ci tengo e mi preoccupo per te. Per il resto io guardo mio marito e mi rendo conto che è cambiato (anche nel senso di invecchiato) quando mi capita di vedere delle foto.
Ti faccio un esempio: l'altro giorno ho preso dall'armadio un paio di suoi pantaloni e dato che mi ricordo che gli piacevano gli ho domandato perchè non li indossasse più. Risposta con sguardo stupito" sono di due taglie fa" . Io non ci faccio caso e non perchè non lo guardo ma perchè per me è lui con chili in più o meno non cambia il mio approccio.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La piccolina di mio marito aveva 24anni, magra e bellla.
> 
> Lui 54ed in quel periodo aveva una pancia notevole. Cenava e pranzava al ristorante 5 giorni  a settimana.
> 
> Eppure lei si e' invaghita di lui ed e' durata anni....dopo e' dimagrito per problemi di salute.


Si è invaghita di tuo marito, non della sua pancia.
Normalmente le ragazze ammirano un bel fisico. Di certo non la pancetta da Galeazzi.
Forse la pancetta poteva andare di moda diversi anni fa. Ora i modelli di bellezza, soprattutto tra i più giovani, sono ben altri.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non é che ingrasso perché tanto ormai sono sistemato.
> Io non lo vedo come un torto. Mi incazzo se mangi come un bue e rischi problemi di salute perchè ci tengo e mi preoccupo per te. Per il resto io guardo mio marito e mi rendo conto che è cambiato (*anche nel senso di invecchiato*) quando mi capita di vedere delle foto.
> Ti faccio un esempio: l'altro giorno ho preso dall'armadio un paio di suoi pantaloni e dato che mi ricordo che gli piacevano gli ho domandato perchè non li indossasse più. Risposta con sguardo stupito" sono di due taglie fa" . Io non ci faccio caso e non perchè non lo guardo ma perchè per me è lui con chili in più o meno non cambia il mio approccio.


Invecchiare è fisiologico. 
Ingrassare 30 kg senza che ci siano problemi di salute e senza fare nulla per opporsi allo svaccamento del fisico è sciattume a mio parere.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ho fatto l'impiegata in un punto noleggio, e spesso le parcheggiavo io, perchè certi colleghi maschi avevano problemi col cambio automatico ecc ecc... la retromarcia mi riesce una meraviglia e amo i parcheggi, entro in qualsiasi posto, senza creare danni, mai fatto un danno alla auto, so smontarti un motorino, e rimontarlo, cambio le ruote alla auto, olio, acqua li controllo, cambio batteria, e spesso ho aiutato in autofficina il mio zio a cambiare la frizione e il cambio... ah rivernicio pure con il compressore e faccio certe opere e mi diverto, non amo i mondiali, ma seguo il Milan che adoro, e mi piace la caccia...
> 
> ecco non rutto, non mi gratto l'ano, ho una formosa taglia 36-38 (sono dimagrita essendo fidanzata e non so perchè ) faccio sempre pedicure e manicure e non esco mai struccata, e amo la moda...
> 
> ecco ma anche io amo i bei fisici, e se solo perchè stai con me ingrassi mi arrabbio, ma nel mio caso mi è capitato un ragazzo che stava con me ed ha preso peso, poi ci siamo lasciati ed è diventato un figurino, forse per questo ci sto attenta, o forse sono una sorta di maschio nel corpo di una femmina, ma forse un maschio gay... :mrgreen:


Se hai il neurone PARCHEGGIO AUTO sicuramente sei un po' uomo e un po' donna :carneval:
Direi bisex quanto meno.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si è invaghita di tuo marito, non della sua pancia.
> Normalmente le ragazze ammirano un bel fisico. Di certo non la pancetta da Galeazzi.
> Forse la pancetta poteva andare di moda diversi anni fa. Ora i modelli di bellezza, soprattutto tra i più giovani, sono ben altri.
> 
> Buscopann


Appunto si é invaghita della persona e chi se ne frega della pancetta.
Meno male che una 24 enne riesce ancora ad andare oltre.
Busco che facciamo iniziamo a litigare ?


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto si é invaghita della persona e chi se ne frega della pancetta.
> Meno male che una 24 enne riesce ancora ad andare oltre.
> Busco che facciamo iniziamo a litigare ?


Qui non mi piace.
Vediamoci fuori dall'indiano. Facciamo la lotta nel curry. Ti avverto che io tocco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto si é invaghita della persona e chi se ne frega della pancetta.
> *Meno male che una 24 enne riesce ancora ad andare oltre*.
> Busco che facciamo iniziamo a litigare ?


Cmq..diglielo a Disincatata che c'è qualcuna che riesce ancora ad andare oltre..Pensa che culo per lei!  

Buscopann


----------



## georgemary (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non é che ingrasso perché tanto ormai sono sistemato.
> Io non lo vedo come un torto. Mi incazzo se mangi come un bue e rischi problemi di salute perchè ci tengo e mi preoccupo per te. Per il resto io guardo mio marito e mi rendo conto che è cambiato (anche nel senso di invecchiato) quando mi capita di vedere delle foto.
> Ti faccio un esempio: l'altro giorno ho preso dall'armadio un paio di suoi pantaloni e dato che mi ricordo che gli piacevano gli ho domandato perchè non li indossasse più. Risposta con sguardo stupito" sono di due taglie fa" . Io non ci faccio caso e non perchè non lo guardo ma perchè per me è lui con chili in più o meno non cambia il mio approccio.


Capisco in pieno quello che vuoi dire...ma tu parli di persone che ingrassano ma che cmq sono curate. La pancetta ce l'hanno tutti soprattutto se si fa un lavoro sedentario, ma io molte volte vedo trascuratezza nelle persone che prima da fidanzati non avevano ed è qui che sbagliano in primis per loro. Ti faccio un es.se io so che deve venire gente a casa e sono vestita male cioè con qualcosa di usato di piu vecchio io mi cambio prima per me stessa perche voglio apparire bella in secondo luogo per gli altri. A me capita invece diverse volte di essere ricevuta da persone per me impresentabili che a momenti scambiano me per pazza perche mi faccio trovare coi tacchi


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Qui non mi piace.
> Vediamoci fuori dall'indiano. Facciamo la lotta nel curry. Ti avverto che io tocco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Guarda che lo interpreto come un invito. Ora non puoi tirarti indietro!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cmq..diglielo a Disincatata che c'è qualcuna che riesce ancora ad andare oltre..Pensa che culo per lei!
> 
> Buscopann


Mi scuso.
Non ho pensato al tradimento...non era mia intenzione..


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Capisco in pieno quello che vuoi dire...ma tu parli di persone che ingrassano ma che cmq sono curate. La pancetta ce l'hanno tutti soprattutto se si fa un lavoro sedentario, ma io molte volte vedo trascuratezza nelle persone che prima da fidanzati non avevano ed è qui che sbagliano in primis per loro. Ti faccio un es.se io so che deve venire gente a casa e sono vestita male cioè con qualcosa di usato di piu vecchio io mi cambio prima per me stessa perche voglio apparire bella in secondo luogo per gli altri. A me capita invece diverse volte di essere ricevuta da persone per me impresentabili che a momenti scambiano me per pazza perche mi faccio trovare coi tacchi


Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi scuso.
> Non ho pensato al tradimento...non era mia intenzione..


La mia era una battuta. Penso che anche lei la prenda con ironia conoscendola. Almeno spero 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che lo interpreto come un invito. Ora non puoi tirarti indietro!!


Io non mi tiro mai indietro. E' la geografia che mi frega. Non siamo proprio a due passi :smile:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo.


Beh..ma è quello che dico pure io dall'inizio. Sei d'accordo solo con lei?! :incazzato::incazzato: 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La piccolina di mio marito aveva 24anni, magra e bellla.
> 
> Lui 54ed in quel periodo aveva una pancia notevole. Cenava e pranzava al ristorante 5 giorni  a settimana.
> 
> Eppure lei si e' invaghita di lui ed e' durata anni....dopo e' dimagrito per problemi di salute.


Appunto ...però c'è da dire che l'ha conosciuto così :smile: Ovvio che la persona alla quale ti leghi ti deve piacere ma non è detto che ciò che ti piace rientri nei canoni della bellezza classica o del momento


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..ma è quello che dico pure io dall'inizio. Sei d'accordo solo con lei?! :incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Buscopann


Con te ormai non sono d'accordo per principio
Noi non siamo d'accordo sull'idea di sciatteria


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non mi tiro mai indietro. E' la geografia che mi frega. Non siamo proprio a due passi :smile:
> 
> Buscopann


Prendo il treno io...

Me ne aprofitto che Perplesso latita da un paio di giorni


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Con te ormai non sono d'accordo per principio&#55357;&#56861;*
> Noi non siamo d'accordo sull'idea di sciatteria


:dito:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti è un discorso che proprio non c'entra nulla.
> sono la prima a dichiarare di avere bisogno di un trasporto cerebrale prima di tutto.
> però fisicamente l'uomo con cui sto tutta la vita mi deve piacere ...per quelli che sono i miei gusti personali .
> e il fatto che stia con lui da tanto tempo non lo autorizza a pensare di non dovermi un po' conquistare tenendosi in forma .
> e viceversa .non aspetto di trovarmi di fronte a lui che mi guarda come se fossi una natura morta...che già alla mia età si perde pure il profumo di donna:singleeye:


Eh ma i tuoi gusti personali potrebbero non rientrare nei canoni di bellezza classica ... Mi sembra che si faccia un po' di confusione :smile: essere riconosciuti universalmente bello non vuol dire che sapremo conquistare chiunque, puntare sull'essere riconosciuti bello piuttosto che altro lo trovo non conforme a ciò che sono ...per dirla in breve i belli a me personalmente non mi hanno mai fatto partire l'embolo e ne ho avuti di spasimanti definiti belli, bonazzoni ect. Evidentemente a me questo non bastava o meglio non dimostravano altro di meglio ( testa, cuore, capacità di sedurre ect) ..questo è :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prendo il treno io...
> 
> Me ne aprofitto che Perplesso latita da un paio di giorni


:rotfl:Non è che latita dalle parti del busco ? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Non è che latita dalle parti del busco ? :rotfl::rotfl:


Azz.....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che per aspetto fisico s'intende quello che piace a te , non bello in assoluto


Ah ecco allora non ci compendiamo :carneval: Si era partiti dal parlare di bellezza però se non sbaglio :smile:


----------



## passante (28 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Scusami tanto, ma il correttore automatico dell'ipad scrive fischi per fiaschi.
> Sostituisci brAvetto con brevetto!


ah


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

già.
cosa che per fortuna non ha detto nessuno





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto ...però c'è da dire che l'ha conosciuto così :smile: Ovvio che la persona alla quale ti leghi ti deve piacere* ma non è detto che ciò che ti piace rientri nei canoni della bellezza classica o del momento*


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

ma chi se ne frega dei canoni?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma i tuoi gusti personali potrebbero non rientrare nei canoni di bellezza classica ... Mi sembra che si faccia un po' di confusione :smile: essere riconosciuti universalmente bello non vuol dire che sapremo conquistare chiunque, puntare sull'essere riconosciuti bello piuttosto che altro lo trovo non conforme a ciò che sono ...per dirla in breve i belli a me personalmente non mi hanno mai fatto partire l'embolo e ne ho avuti di spasimanti definiti belli, bonazzoni ect. Evidentemente a me questo non bastava o meglio non dimostravano altro di meglio ( testa, cuore, capacità di sedurre ect) ..questo è :smile:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

io ero partita dal fatto che spetta a noi la considerazione e la cura di noi stessi anche per rispetto dell'altro e la piacevolezza del rapporto 





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco allora non ci compendiamo :carneval: Si era partiti dal parlare di bellezza però se non sbaglio :smile:


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prendo il treno io...
> 
> Me ne aprofitto che Perplesso latita da un paio di giorni


Quando il gatto non c'è...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ero partita dal fatto che spetta a noi la considerazione e la cura di noi stessi anche per rispetto dell'altro e la piacevolezza del rapporto


E siamo tutti d'accordo
Non siamo d'accordo su cosa sia la cura del corpo probabilmente


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E siamo tutti d'accordo
> Non siamo d'accordo su cosa sia la cura del corpo probabilmente


trenta chili fanno male alla salute, prima di tutto e cambiano completamente la fisionomia di una persona.
ovviamente due o tre non fanno testo


----------



## Buscopann (28 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Non è che latita dalle parti del busco ? :rotfl::rotfl:





farfalla ha detto:


> Azz.....


Tiro giù persiane e tapparelle che non si sa mai. :scared:

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

la trascuratezza, comunque, per me è un sintomo ...


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> trenta chili fanno male alla salute, prima di tutto e cambiano completamente la fisionomia di una persona.
> ovviamente due o tre non fanno testo


Min porca pupazza se ne fai una questione di salute sono d'accordo. Parlavamo di cambiamenti nella coppia. PER ME non cambierebbe nulla. Sarei preoccupata della salute ma non lo desidererei di meno e non lo vedrei sciatto.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tiro giù persiane e tapparelle che non si sa mai. :scared:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## appassionato (28 Giugno 2014)

Salve ci sono di nuovo
Non ho letto tutti i post .... Min spiace....
Ho capito che avete fatto un trattato sulla bellezza e l'obesità....
Ma il problema.non è questo.
A chi mo ha chiesto perché un altro figlio nonostante la crisi già conclamata dico che a volte non possiamo scegliere 
Anche se guai a chi mi tocca la piccola

Min piace ma nei we non posso.stare mo LT o collegato


----------



## Apollonia (28 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh no, ma voi non lavorate? Non portate a passeggio il cane?non fate il rosario? non date un bacino a jb? cioè 23 pagine! :unhappy:


Lavoraaaaaatooooooriiiiiii!:mrgreen:
Comunque chiacchiera chiacchiera, Appassionato e' sparito!


----------



## Apollonia (28 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Salve ci sono di nuovo
> Non ho letto tutti i post .... Min spiace....
> Ho capito che avete fatto un trattato sulla bellezza e l'obesità....
> Ma il problema.non è questo.
> ...


Ops, non ero arrivata fin qui! Scusa.


----------



## disincantata (28 Giugno 2014)

Se avere o meno un figlio dovrebbe essere sempre una scelta.

Pendaci bene perche' vedresti poco poco la tua piccolina.

Ed e' brutto perdersi la vita dei propri figli.


----------



## Horny (28 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ma scusa .....
> 
> il mio approccio al forum è stato prorpio questo ....
> 
> ...


i figli si fanno la loro vita, tu è giusto che ti occupi anche della tua.
in genere, trovo ipocrita e urticante il richiamo ai figli.
io, personalmente, ho sbagliato anche nei confronti del figlio,
a non separarmi prima.
non capisco per nulla gli attacchi a questo utente.


----------



## Horny (28 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sono cose che si dicono prima su cui si piange dopo. Informarsi e' proteggersi dalle conseguenze più nefaste. Separarsi con figli non è una passeggiata. Lo devi sapere.



Straquoto!


----------



## Horny (28 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Parliamo di 30 kg, non di 6 o 7.
> Ad ogni modo volevo far presente una dura verità.  Lo so che può sembrare pazzesco, ma per noi maschi l'aspetto fisico nella donna conta..eccome se conta. Conta per farsela piacere, conta nell'innamoramento.
> Lo so. Siamo esseri materiali. Ma siamo fatti così. E il maschio che vi dirà il contrario è molto probabile che non ve la stia raccontando giusta.
> 
> Buscopann


Ah guarda, la cosa strana davvero e che per maschi conta
molto l'aspetto fisico di una donna anche se non sono innamorati.
vedi quasi tutti i miei ex !
io sono sempre stata una specie di ornamento ......faccina disgustata!,,,


----------



## disincantata (28 Giugno 2014)

horby ha detto:


> i figli si fanno la loro vita, tu è giusto che ti occupi anche della tua.
> in genere, trovo ipocrita e urticante il richiamo ai figli.
> io, personalmente, ho sbagliato anche nei confronti del figlio,
> a non separarmi prima.
> non capisco per nulla gli attacchi a questo utente.


Avete la fissa degli attacchi.

Uno da un parere e magari lo da proprio per esperienze vissute o viste.

Lui giustamente ha detto che ama molto la piccola di 4 anni.....come si fa a dire che i figli vivono la loro vita se si parla di bimbi piccoli?


Ti posso assicurare che ci sono figli che 'in una nuova famiglia' hanno avuto traumi non da poco, gelosie, anche verso il nuovo/nuova compagno/a.

Quindi si tratta solo di valutare bene.

L'altra magari neppure si sogna di separarsi.

Vedi Rosa e molte altre.


----------



## Eliade (29 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> comunque qua si è paragonato la sporcizia all'aumento di peso in virtù delle frasi di appassionato, parla anche di cibo tra i denti, parla di una persona che sembra non prendersi proprio cura di sè, forse esagera, noi non possiamo sapere le ragioni che hanno portato questa donna a comportarsi così, e non sentiamo neanche l'altra campana.
> Quello che intendo io e che intende credo anche Busco e ne ha parlato anche Danny che ci sono persone che non si prendono più cura di sè, per me questa è mancanza di rispetto in primis verso se stessi, secondariamente verso il partner. Ci si sposa, ma non è che perchè ci siamo sposati, abbiamo già trovato il pollo e quindi io donna smetto di truccarmi, sto sempre con le ciabatte, non mi metto mai in ghingheri, tu uomo ti siedi sul divano guardando la partita e bevendo birra e hai la pancia che non ti permette neanche di vederti i piedi.
> 
> Io questo voglio dire...poi l'amore è a prescindere dal peso ci mancherebbe, però il sesso è una componente essenziale per me in un rapporto e se una persona si trasforma completamente per me incide la cosa, soprattutto come sembrerebbe in questo caso in cui i chili in più sono associati a sciattezza.


No, da quello che ho inteso io è che per Buscopan l'ingrassare è automaticamente essere sporchi e non curati...vedi il post sotto:


Buscopann ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno.
> Cioè. Se sposo una silfide e mi ritrovo dopo pochi anni un capodoglio, mi perdonerete se non sono così entusiasta. O nell'attrazione sessuale queste componenti valgono meno di zero?
> Tenendo conto che è soprattutto una mancanza di rispetto verso sé stessi
> Buscopann


Ed è quello che ho ribadito prima, da quello che scrive Buscopann, una donna più piena non susciterà mai l'interesse sessuale di un uomo...
Comunque si, valgono meno di zero per me.



Minerva ha detto:


> ma che c'entra...se ti sposo in un modo e poi ti ritrovo completamente diversa mi destabilizzo un attimo legittimamente.questo non vuol dire che smetta di amarti ma magari vediamo insieme di cominciare una dieta.
> ma scusate...quando parliamo di tenere vivo un rapporto di lunga durata contempliamo anche l'aspetto fisico o no?
> già a quanto pare ci si annoia del partner di default se poi ci mettiamo il carico lasciandoci andare...
> ma ritorno a dire che è un dovere verso noi stessi


Per me no, non incide un bel nulla. Io ho sempre guardato oltre l'aspetto fisico, ho avuto compagni magri, atletici e anche grassi...e il mio interesse sessuale non dipendeva certo da quello.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per fare un figlio è necessaria la collaborazione attiva e partecipe del maschio.
> Nessuno ti obbliga a penetrare una donna ed eiaculare in lei. Quindi la scelta ce l'hai eccome.


eh ma può capitare... sai quanti ne conosco a cui è capitato?

Ti ricordi la canzone di Ligabue che diceva "figlio di un preservativo rotto"?


----------



## Trinità (29 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per fare un figlio è necessaria la collaborazione attiva e partecipe del maschio.
> Nessuno ti obbliga a penetrare una donna ed eiaculare in lei. Quindi la scelta ce l'hai eccome.




Scusate se m'intrometto ma c'è un errore
Parli di MASCHIO e DONNA!!!!!!!!!!
Maschio-Femmina(Madre Natura)
Uomo-Donna(.........)
Ciao


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ci credo poco...
> Mai successo in tanti anni.
> I preservativi sono molto resistenti, una volta provai per gioco a bucarne uno e ci ho messo un quarto d'ora.
> 
> Secondo me sono figli di un coito interrotto troppo tardi.


a me una volta è successo... che stress...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ci credo poco...
> Mai successo in tanti anni.
> I preservativi sono molto resistenti, una volta provai per gioco a bucarne uno e ci ho messo un quarto d'ora.
> 
> Secondo me sono figli di un coito interrotto troppo tardi.


Anche secondo me
I figli di metodi anticoncezionali che non hanno funzionato sono una percentuale irrisoria


----------



## appassionato (29 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per fare un figlio è necessaria la collaborazione attiva e partecipe del maschio.
> Nessuno ti obbliga a penetrare una donna ed eiaculare in lei. Quindi la scelta ce l'hai eccome.


Dipende quanto la donna ti rende partecipe della sua voglia di avere ancora figli ... Sapendo che invece suo marito non ne vuole più
Poi ripeto... Adesso guai a chi me la tocca...
Ma in quel momento non era desiderata


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Dipende quanto la donna ti rende partecipe della sua voglia di avere ancora figli ... Sapendo che invece suo marito non ne vuole più
> Poi ripeto... Adesso guai a chi me la tocca...
> Ma in quel momento non era desiderata


Me la spieghi se ti va, per favore


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Dipende quanto la donna ti rende partecipe della sua voglia di avere ancora figli ... Sapendo che invece suo marito non ne vuole più
> Poi ripeto... Adesso guai a chi me la tocca...
> Ma in quel momento non era desiderata


ti ha detto che prendeva la pillola e invece non la prendeva?


----------



## Apollonia (29 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me la spieghi se ti va, per favore


Anche a me, grazie.


----------



## appassionato (29 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ti ha detto che prendeva la pillola e invece non la prendeva?


Non è proprio così m la storia si avvicina un po.

Dopo di che .... Effettivamente chi mi da dell'incapace tutti i torti non li ha

Rimane il fatto che a prescindere da come si evolverà la relazione parallela ....

Devo trovare una via di uscita da casa.

Amo alla follia la donna con la quale ho questa bellissima relazione, ma prima di questo ....non amo più mia moglie 

A proposito ...
Per scatenare ancora le vostre ire o le vostre ironie ... La mia compagna (non mia moglie) è una collega di lavoro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Non è proprio così m la storia si avvicina un po.
> 
> Dopo di che .... Effettivamente chi mi da dell'incapace tutti i torti non li ha
> 
> ...


perché non vai da uno psicologo per chiarirti un po' le idee? mi sembri un po' confuso... trasmetti ansia... non mi sembri in grado di prendere decisioni grosse in questo momento


----------



## free (29 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Non è proprio così m la storia si avvicina un po.
> 
> Dopo di che .... Effettivamente chi mi da dell'incapace tutti i torti non li ha
> 
> ...



ma secondo te se tu dicessi a tua moglie che desideri la separazione, per lei sarebbe un fulmine a ciel sereno?
o forse un po' se lo aspetta?


----------



## appassionato (29 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo te se tu dicessi a tua moglie che desideri la separazione, per lei sarebbe un fulmine a ciel sereno?
> o forse un po' se lo aspetta?


Secondo me ha la consapevolezza che le cose non vanno molto bene in casa, ma non credo che possa pensare ad una mia intenzione di separarmi

Penso che lei commetterebbe ancora sul nostro rapporto e sulla famiglia che formiamo da venti anni


----------



## appassionato (29 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> perché non vai da uno psicologo per chiarirti un po' le idee? mi sembri un po' confuso... trasmetti ansia... non mi sembri in grado di prendere decisioni grosse in questo momento


Ma ansia de che?
Non credo che uno psicologo possa trovare una.soluzione al mio problema ....

Tranne che non sia un padre di tre figli che ha lasciato la moglie


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Ma ansia de che?
> Non credo che uno psicologo possa trovare una.soluzione al mio problema ....
> 
> Tranne che non sia un padre di tre figli che ha lasciato la moglie


Mi sembri molto poco lucido in questo momento. Guarda che non è un'offesa! Io sono molto ansiosa ad esempio! 
Lo psicologo può aiutarti a decidere come muoverti... anche se non è padre di tre figli e non ha lasciato la moglie. E' il loro lavoro. Non è una decisione da poco quella che devi prendere...


----------



## Nicka (29 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Ma ansia de che?
> Non credo che uno psicologo possa trovare una.soluzione al mio problema ....
> 
> Tranne che non sia un padre di tre figli che ha lasciato la moglie


Hai mai parlato con la tua "compagna"? Avete mai discusso di un eventuale domani? Di cosa avete parlato?


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Non è proprio così m la storia si avvicina un po.
> 
> Dopo di che .... Effettivamente chi mi da dell'incapace tutti i torti non li ha
> 
> ...


Un classico.

Ne ho viste centinaia di storie clandestine nellla sede dove lavoravo (3.500 persone.....altri tempi).



Anche mio marito era un mio collega ma eravamo liberi. Purtroppo...ahahah!  O per fortuna.....l'avessi soffiato ad un altra...non  era nel mio dna....mi darei due volte della cretina anzi ho fatto un favore ad una sconosciuta! LO PENSO DAVVERO.


----------



## appassionato (29 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Hai mai parlato con la tua "compagna"? Avete mai discusso di un eventuale domani? Di cosa avete parlato?


Si ne abbiamo parlato ...
Siamo consapevoli del tritacarne in cui saremo inghiottiti ...
Abbiamo entrambi gli stessi problemi ..... Più o meno

Rispetto a me ha un vantaggio con le figlie e uno svantaggio con il compagno

Le figlie sono abituate a vedere poco il padre che è spesso fuori per lavoro
Il compagno sarebbe alla seconda separazione subita..... e la mia compagna mi dice che è l'unico motivo per il quale non lo ha ancora lasciato


----------



## Apollonia (29 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Ma ansia de che?
> Non credo che uno psicologo possa trovare una.soluzione al mio problema ....
> 
> Tranne che non sia un padre di tre figli che ha lasciato la moglie


Lo psicologo non trova la soluzione per te. Lo psicologo fa in modo che sia TU a trovare la soluzione.

E ti dico una cosa che  sei mesi fa mi consigliò la mia psicologa: non prendere decisioni affrettate. Non ti dico di non prendere in considerazione di separarti, ma di non scegliere in un momento in cui sei emotivamente instabile.
E comunque cerca di parlare a tua moglie. Magari dille:" ma tu stai bene in questa situazione? credi che vada tutto bene fra di noi?".


----------



## Apollonia (29 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un classico.
> 
> Ne ho viste centinaia di storie clandestine nellla sede dove lavoravo (3.500 persone.....altri tempi).
> 
> ...


Mi sa che oggi sia tu ad avere il dentone avvelenato!:rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Mi sa che oggi sia tu ad avere il dentone avvelenato!:rotfl:


Senza mal di fegato ma certe cose mi fanno rivivere i fatti di allora.

Il forum e'  utile mi piace ma ai traditi fa riflettere troppo anche dopo anni.

Poco fa mi ha chiesto quando puo' venire a trovarmi.....se mi manca....gli ho risposto che stavo parlando male di lui nel forum.....era la verita' ed ho evitato  di rispondere.

In effetti se sentissi la sua mancanza lo farei venire ogni settimana come un anno fa. 

No. Non mi manca. Si rassegni.


----------



## Apollonia (29 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Senza mal di fegato ma certe cose mi fanno rivivere i fatti di allora.
> 
> Il forum e'  utile mi piace ma ai traditi fa riflettere troppo anche dopo anni.
> 
> ...


Cattivona!:mrgreen:


----------



## appassionato (29 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Lo psicologo non troconsigliosoluzione per te. Lo psicologo fa in modo che sia TU a trovare la soluzione.
> 
> E ti dico una cosa che  sei mesi fa mi consigliò la mia psicologa: non prendere decisioni affrettate. Non ti dico di non prendere in considerazione di separarti, ma di non scegliere in un momento in cui sei emotivamente instabile.
> E comunque cerca di parlare a tua moglie. Magari dille:" ma tu stai bene in questa situazione? credi che vada tutto bene fra di noi?".



Grazie Apollonia
questo inizia ad essere un consiglio interessante!

Potrebbe essere un buon inizio....


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Si ne abbiamo parlato ...
> Siamo consapevoli del tritacarne in cui saremo inghiottiti ...
> Abbiamo entrambi gli stessi problemi ..... Più o meno
> 
> ...


----------



## disincantata (29 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Cattivona!:mrgreen:


Ti fanno diventare menefreghista. Almeno verso di loro. Ha problemi di salute seri ma non riesco proprio a farlo diventare un problema mio.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ci starai prendendo tutti per il sedere vero? non è che sei un maschietto sotto mentite spoglie...:mrgreen:


:rotfl: no no... oggi ad esempio ho truccato il motore di un nrg con il mio fidanzato blocco motore 200...  

credo che il mio ragazzo sia spiazzato da questo un pò come tutti. ..

ma non è che sono mascolina! Perché sn sempre truccata ma in maniera naturale, capelli in ordine (anzi guai a chi li tocca) minigonna o shorts ma mai volgari. .. molto femminili... poi mi vedono entrare in autofficina o quando vendo o compro un motorino non mi prendono sul serio...poi si stupiscono. .. secondo me alcuni avranno pensato che ero un trans gender riuscito bene :rotfl: 

Io ad esempio nn sopporto quando le coppie si riuniscono e l'uomo parla di moto e la donna di cucina... noi siamo amici in tutto... e spesso ci completiamo sia per cucinare che prr i motorini... lunica cosa lui odia il calcio io tifo solo milan... forse la colpa è di mio padre che mi portava in autofficina da piccola con la tutina della ferrari :rotfl: però è difficile perché funziona sempre che l'abito fa il monaco purtroppo r quindi se mi vedi pensi chr sono una di quelle gne gne 



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non é che ingrasso perché tanto ormai sono sistemato.
> Io non lo vedo come un torto. Mi incazzo se mangi come un bue e rischi problemi di salute perchè ci tengo e mi preoccupo per te. Per il resto io guardo mio marito e mi rendo conto che è cambiato (anche nel senso di invecchiato) quando mi capita di vedere delle foto.
> Ti faccio un esempio: l'altro giorno ho preso dall'armadio un paio di suoi pantaloni e dato che mi ricordo che gli piacevano gli ho domandato perchè non li indossasse più. Risposta con sguardo stupito" sono di due taglie fa" . Io non ci faccio caso e non perchè non lo guardo ma perchè per me è lui con chili in più o meno non cambia il mio approccio.


Ma su questo hai ragione...ma 30 chili in più non sono mica 1 o 2 taglie...

cmq parlando solo per me...io sono una  esteta e quindi non è che amo solo il fisico ma amo stare con uno che lo curi come ci tengo anche io... poi amo tutto di lui...perchperché anche il mio ha preso due taglie ormai andando sulla trentina.. ma sta bene e nn lo lascio per questo. .. ms tra pancino pronunciato a cocomero ce ne corre... e se non per malattia...uno che ci tiene come lui e come me non vedo perché debba ingrassare..che tra l'altro fa malissimo alla salute...e lui avendo come me papà cardiopatico deve star attento alle arterie!



Buscopann ha detto:


> Se hai il neurone PARCHEGGIO AUTO sicuramente sei un po' uomo e un po' donna :carneval:
> Direi bisex quanto meno.
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl: no sono un uomo al contrario. .. lo stesso ragionamento che voi fate sulle donne io lo applico agli uomini :rotfl:



Apollonia ha detto:


> Lavoraaaaaatooooooriiiiiii!:mrgreen:
> Comunque chiacchiera chiacchiera, Appassionato e' sparito!


Hey bellissima, come va?


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

solo per aggiungere un po' di informazioni ....

ieri sera sono tornato da un fine settimana in montagna con mio padre ed il suo gruppo degli alpini  .....

ero talmente stanco che ho fatto una doccia ho salutato tutti e sono andato a letto  .....

questa mattina mi alzo alle sei come mio solito ...

e la sorpresa ....

cinque (5) e dico conque buste della nettezza da buttare ....
1 dell'organico (strapiena)
1 dell'indifferenziato (strapiena)
3 del misto plastica alluminio latta vetro

e ovviamente la lavastoviglie da fare con i piatti della cena nel lavandino

quando è tornata lei dalla breve vacanza al mare con la piccola .... ha trovato una cucina (e una casa in generale) che forse neanche da nuova ....

SONO RIMASTO IN CASA L'UNICO A COMBATTERE PER UN PO' DI ORDINE E DI DECENZA ....

I FIGLI GRANDI HANNO PREFERITO SEGUIRE L'ESEMPIO DELLA MADRE E QUESTI SONO I RISULTATI.
LA PICCCOLINA STA GIA' IMPARANDO LE MOSSE ...
NON RIMETTE MAI UN GIOCO A POSTO .... SONO L'UNICO CHE LA INVITA A RIMETTERE IL GIOCO CHE HA APPENA FINITO DI USARE PRIMA DI PRENDERNE UN ALTRO.
ED OVVIAMENTE MIA MOGLI MI CAZZIA PURE PERCHE' LIMITO LA CREATIVITA' DELLA BAMBINA

 ma non mi fraintendete ... non sono un malato dell'ordine e della pulizia ....
non sto parlando di casi isolati che ovviamente capitano anche a me ....
questa è la quotidianità !!!

e se mi provo a dire qualcosa .....   beh !!!  è facile nascondersi dietro al fatto che anche lei lavora ....  che poi ha i figli da seguire .... e tante altre belle cose 


però

le lavatrici DA SEMPRE le ho fatte io 
i panni stesi e ritirati in stireria DA SEMPRE li ho gestiti io
la stiratura DA TANTO TEMPO la gestisce la madre di lei o una signora ad ore
le pulizie domestiche probabilmente le fa più lei ma io mi do il mio bel da fare
le lavastoviglie spesso toccano a me come apparecchiare e sparecchiare a cena (a pranzo non ci sono)
mia moglie cucinava da dio .... ma da un po' di anni sono sei sette pietanze che girano di settimana in settimana


è evidente che sono io l'anello debole ....
che lo sarò anche in futuro perché mi manderà sul lastrico

è evidente che sto scommettendo tutto sulla relazione con la mia compagna ....
che ha un carattere ed un temperamente opposti a quello di mia moglie

qualcuno ha scritto se credo davvero all'unico motivo che ad oggi la mia compagna trova per non lasciare il suo lui ...
fino a prova contraria io mi fido ciecamente di lei ...

se poi anche questa meravigliosa storia d'amore dovesse capitolare ... beh !!!

vorrà proprio dire che dovrò stare da solo .....


non voglio vantarmi ....  ma nonostante la mia età sono sempre molto piacente .... ed ho avuto alcune (uso questo termine per non fare troppo lo spocchioso) possibilità di tradire mia moglie in vent'anni di matrimonio ...
e negli ultimi anni le situazioni si moltiplicano ...

non ho mai approfittato se non una scappatella dodici anni fa ....  perchè ritenevo e ritengo che il rispetto per le persone sia la prima cosa ....


però sono arrivato al colmo .... non ne posso davvero più ....

e onestamente non ci vedo niente di male se una profonda e cara amicizia con una collega di lavoro si ste trasformando e si è trasformata in una bellissima storia d'amore

ribadisco che se c'è qualcuno che vuole aiutarmi a superare il guado ....  tante grazie !!


----------



## Apollonia (30 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Hey bellissima, come va?


grazie per il 'bellissima'! Io abbastanza bene. Tu? Il lavoro?
Ho sempre guardato con un po' di invidia e ammirazione le ragazze che se ne intendono di motori: complimenti!


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> solo per aggiungere un po' di informazioni ....
> 
> ieri sera sono tornato da un fine settimana in montagna con mio padre ed il suo gruppo degli alpini  .....
> 
> ...


eh.. male.:mrgreen:


----------



## Apollonia (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> solo per aggiungere un po' di informazioni ....
> 
> ieri sera sono tornato da un fine settimana in montagna con mio padre ed il suo gruppo degli alpini  .....
> 
> ...


 Ieri sera pensavo a te. Ma non avevo ancora letto  questo resoconto di giornata. Mi viene da pensare che lei si sia 'adagiata' nel matrimonio, o che forse sia stata così presa da figli, lavoro, casa da trascurarsi e trascurarti.
Se veramente non vuoi tentare una riconciliazione con tua moglie, indipendentemente dalla tua compagna, allora rivolgiti ad un avvocato per sapere a cosa vai incontro in caso di separazione. Valuta se dal punto di vista economico riusciresti comunque a cavartela, se hai una casa dove eventualmente andare a vivere da solo, se, se, se.
Considera anche che, nel caso in cui tu vada a vivere con la compagna, poi avreste cinque figli a cui dare retta. 
Sicuro sicuro che con tua moglie sia finita?


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ieri sera pensavo a te. Ma non avevo ancora letto  questo resoconto di giornata. Mi viene da pensare che lei si sia 'adagiata' nel matrimonio, o che forse sia stata così presa da figli, lavoro, casa da trascurarsi e trascurarti.
> Se veramente non vuoi tentare una riconciliazione con tua moglie, indipendentemente dalla tua compagna, allora rivolgiti ad un avvocato per sapere a cosa vai incontro in caso di separazione. Valuta se dal punto di vista economico riusciresti comunque a cavartela, se hai una casa dove eventualmente andare a vivere da solo, se, se, se.
> Considera anche che, nel caso in cui tu vada a vivere con la compagna, poi avreste cinque figli a cui dare retta.
> Sicuro sicuro che con tua moglie sia finita?


Apollonia,

il fatto che tu ieri sera stessi pensando a me devo essere franco, mi fa stare bene ....   eppure non ci conosciamo, se non per un paio di post su questo forum ....

che con mia moglie sia finita è un dato di fatto !!

che poi la vita mi abbia inchiodato fra queste quattro mura è un dettaglio che zoomando è diventato il soggetto principale ....


è vero, molti di voi lo hanno sottolineato , adesso ho assolutamente perso di lucidità ....
ma è perché sono arrivato al colmo ... non ho più spazi per pensare ....

avrò autonomia per qualche mese poi inevitabilmente dovrò fare qualcosa per cambiare la mia situazione ....

forse ho sottovalutato il mio ingresso nel forum...  forse speravo di poter trovare persone che nella sofferenza di un abbandono si fossero riconciliate e che potessero dare davvero una mano a chi sitrova, a prescindere da quale lato del bancone, nella stessa situazione ....

purtroppo per molti di voi , mitrovo dalla parte sbagliata del bancone, la parte del cattivo questa volta toccsa a me ...

ma non l'ho scelta, giuro !!


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

forse farete fatica a crederlo, ma sto soffrendo molto ...


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> forse farete fatica a crederlo, ma sto soffrendo molto ...



mi spiace...
comunque secondo me hai impostato maluccio la vita familiare, che è tutto 'sto lassismo??:singleeye:
ci sono delle regole che vanno rispettate per il bene di tutti...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Ma io non capisco sti sveglioni di mariti che ad un certo punto si svegliano e non riconosco più la moglie che però sta insieme a loro da decine d'anni, boh. Senti, coso, ma vaffanculo, dai. Le lavatrici le fai tu. Ma puttana eva se le fai TU da sempre, non è che non ce la fai più, è che se te ne lamenti adesso sei stato uno stronzo DA SEMPRE. Non è colpa di tua moglie. Se lei è fatta ad una certa maniera tanto che anche i figli sono così (per indole ed educazione) non è che PRIMA non lo sapessi. Brutto coglione. E' che adesso vedi tutto rosa, ah l'amore.


----------



## Trinità (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> forse farete fatica a crederlo, ma sto soffrendo molto ...


Non faccio nessuna fatica a crederti!
Sono sicuro che stai soffrendo moltissimo, forza fai un piccolo passo alla volta con calma, c'è chi ti capisce
non sarai mai solo......


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco sti sveglioni di mariti che ad un certo punto si svegliano e non riconosco più la moglie che però sta insieme a loro da decine d'anni, boh. Senti, coso, ma vaffanculo, dai. Le lavatrici le fai tu. Ma puttana eva se le fai TU da sempre, non è che non ce la fai più, è che se te ne lamenti adesso sei stato uno stronzo DA SEMPRE. Non è colpa di tua moglie. Se lei è fatta ad una certa maniera tanto che anche i figli sono così (per indole ed educazione) non è che PRIMA non lo sapessi. Brutto coglione. E' che adesso vedi tutto rosa, ah l'amore.



grazie, coso ....


----------



## georgemary (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non capisco sti sveglioni di mariti che ad un certo punto si svegliano e non riconosco più la moglie che però sta insieme a loro da decine d'anni, boh. Senti, coso, ma vaffanculo, dai. Le lavatrici le fai tu. Ma puttana eva se le fai TU da sempre, non è che non ce la fai più, è che se te ne lamenti adesso sei stato uno stronzo DA SEMPRE. Non è colpa di tua moglie. Se lei è fatta ad una certa maniera tanto che anche i figli sono così (per indole ed educazione) non è che PRIMA non lo sapessi. Brutto coglione. E' che adesso vedi tutto rosa, ah l'amore.


Ma Joey Blow mi incuriosisci molto, ma la tua storia qual è?


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non faccio nessuna fatica a crederti!
> Sono sicuro che stai soffrendo moltissimo, forza fai un piccolo passo alla volta con calma, c'è chi ti capisce
> non sarai mai solo......


invece a te, grazie davvero, Trinità ....

non che ami essere compatito, ma in questo momento apprezzo anche la compassione (patire-con) di sconosciuti/sconosciute che magari hanno vissuto o hanno subito quello che sto attraversando ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> solo per aggiungere un po' di informazioni ....
> 
> ieri sera sono tornato da un fine settimana in montagna con mio padre ed il suo gruppo degli alpini  .....
> 
> ...



ma no, nemmeno io ci vedo qualcosa di male.

ma non c'entra nulla con quello che hai scritto qui sopra riguardo il tuo menage familiare.
se le cose non funzionano in famiglia per tutti i motivi che hai elencato la soluzione è parlarne con tua moglie e rimettere a posto le cose in modo che il ritorno a casa dopo una giornata di lavoro non sia una sofferenza per nessuno, che dici?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ma Joey Blow mi incuriosisci molto, ma la tua storia qual è?


Ci provavo con una cassiera.


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma no, nemmeno io ci vedo qualcosa di male.
> 
> ma non c'entra nulla con quello che hai scritto qui sopra riguardo il tuo menage familiare.
> se le cose non funzionano in famiglia per tutti i motivi che hai elencato la soluzione è parlarne con tua moglie e rimettere a posto le cose in modo che il ritorno a casa dopo una giornata di lavoro non sia una sofferenza per nessuno, che dici?



e se ti dicessi che tutti i tentativi fatti di "rimettere le cose a posto" sono sfociati in inutili discussioni in cui il cattivo ero io che non la capivo e che gli altri cattivi sono i figli che non le danno una mano a tenere le loro cose in ordine e che se lei non ce la fa con le sue non è detto che i figli non ce la debbano fare ....

e che i cattivi sono i figli perché se lei non ce la fa a stare senza nutella, ketchup e maionse per sei giorni su sette loro non possono ingrassare come dei bonzi avendo le stesse abitudini alimentari perchè le ricordano le sue debolezze ....

purtroppo, con tutto il rispetto che mi impongo di avere nei confronti della madre dei miei figli, io ne esco comunque perdente .... perché con lei i cattivi sono sempre gli altri e lei è sempre e comunque la vittima di tutto e di tutti


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> e se ti dicessi che tutti i tentativi fatti di "rimettere le cose a posto" sono sfociati in inutili discussioni in cui il cattivo ero io che non la capivo e che gli altri cattivi sono i figli che non le danno una mano a tenere le loro cose in ordine e che se lei non ce la fa con le sue non è detto che i figli non ce la debbano fare ....
> 
> e che i cattivi sono i figli perché se lei non ce la fa a stare senza nutella, ketchup e maionse per sei giorni su sette loro non possono ingrassare come dei bonzi avendo le stesse abitudini alimentari perchè le ricordano le sue debolezze ....
> 
> purtroppo, con tutto il rispetto che mi impongo di avere nei confronti della madre dei miei figli, io ne esco comunque perdente .... perché con lei i cattivi sono sempre gli altri e lei è sempre e comunque la vittima di tutto e di tutti


Ma lo capisci o no che quello che racconti è una visione parzialissima che hai tu del tuo rapporto con lei? Cioè, a meno che uno non le abbia fatto il lavaggio del cervello a tua insaputa rincoglionendola oltremisura, tu con questa persona ci hai fatto, mi pare, tre figli di cui l'ultima è anche piccolina, se non vado errato. Il punto è che non è che ti sei improvvisamente accorto che tua moglie e' Godzilla (e che fai sempre tu le lavatrici), il punto è che hai perso la testa per la collegna d'ufficio che te l'ha fatta annusare fino a rinfanciullirti, facendoti tornare adolescente ed infatuato. Ou. Cazzo, hai tre figli. Pensa a quello che fai, rincoglionito. Scopati la tizia, ma merda finiscila lì, che finisci per farti male tu e per far male anche a quei porelli che manco c'entrano nulla, specie la piccola. E pensa pure a come raddrizzare la tua famiglia, che della cronica mancanza di gonadi che t'affligge non puoi incolpare nè tua moglie, nè nessun altro oltre te stesso, e non è cambiando cavalla che cambia il cavaliere, come dire. Vaffanculo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> e se ti dicessi che tutti i tentativi fatti di "rimettere le cose a posto" sono sfociati in inutili discussioni in cui il cattivo ero io che non la capivo e che gli altri cattivi sono i figli che non le danno una mano a tenere le loro cose in ordine e che se lei non ce la fa con le sue non è detto che i figli non ce la debbano fare ....
> 
> e che i cattivi sono i figli perché se lei non ce la fa a stare senza nutella, ketchup e maionse per sei giorni su sette loro non possono ingrassare come dei bonzi avendo le stesse abitudini alimentari perchè le ricordano le sue debolezze ....
> 
> purtroppo, con tutto il rispetto che mi impongo di avere nei confronti della madre dei miei figli, io ne esco comunque perdente .... perché con lei i cattivi sono sempre gli altri e lei è sempre e comunque la vittima di tutto e di tutti



non è che non ti credo

ma da come la descrivi ho come l'impressione che tua moglie nasconda problemi personali molto più grossi di quelli che ci avevi prospettato sulla forma e l'atteggiamento nei tuoi confronti.

tu hai una grande opportunità: la storia con la tua collega di lavoro ti sta dando tanto in termini di energia e positività? sfrutta e riversa su tua moglie


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci o no che quello che racconti è una visione parzialissima che hai tu del tuo rapporto con lei? Cioè, a meno che uno non le abbia fatto il lavaggio del cervello a tua insaputa rincoglionendola oltremisura, tu con questa persona ci hai fatto, mi pare, tre figli di cui l'ultima è anche piccolina, se non vado errato. Il punto è che non è che ti sei improvvisamente accorto che tua moglie e' Godzilla (e che fai sempre tu le lavatrici), il punto è che hai perso la testa per la collegna d'ufficio che te l'ha fatta annusare fino a rinfanciullirti, facendoti tornare adolescente ed infatuato. Ou. Cazzo, hai tre figli. Pensa a quello che fai, rincoglionito. Scopati la tizia, ma merda finiscila lì, che finisci per farti male tu e per far male anche a quei porelli che manco c'entrano nulla, specie la piccola. E pensa pure a come raddrizzare la tua famiglia, che della cronica mancanza di gonadi che t'affligge non puoi incolpare nè tua moglie, nè nessun altro oltre te stesso, e non è cambiando cavalla che cambia il cavaliere, come dire. Vaffanculo.


io credo che tu non abbia capito veramente nulla ....
e non so neanche se valga la pena di risponderti, ma lo farò


la "crisi" matrimoniale NON è cominciata con l'arrivo della collega; parte da molto più lontano ....

il mio matrimonio non è finito perché mi sono innamorato di un'altra donna ....
e non mi sono innamorato di un'altra donne per la fine dei mio matrimonio ....

se cominciamo a ragionare mantenendo ben distinti i due piani ....  forse ci capiamo


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> io credo che tu non abbia capito veramente nulla ....
> e non so neanche se valga la pena di risponderti, ma lo farò
> 
> 
> ...


Sì, vabbè. Ma da dove parte sta crisi? Ti stai dando delle giustificazioni che generalmente si danno quelli che arrivano col cazzo che gli arriva al mento pensando a qualcun'altra ed a quanto la amano (...). Da adolescenti, appunto, quando ad un certo punto devono cambiare il motorino perchè è uscito lo scooter nuovo ed im provvisamente quello vecchio è pieno di difetti ed è sempre stato un pompone. Hai voglia se ho capito. Non sono piani ben sistinti, ma quando mai. Tu hai un tale miscuglio dentro che non finisce più. E smettila di tentare di farti passare per vittima. Pure qua si vede la straclassicissima mancanza di palle, cazzo. Ma da dove uscite voilatri beoni di ritardati senza spina dorsale, senza cervello? Ou? Ma quanti anni hai, dodici?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> e se ti dicessi che tutti i tentativi fatti di "rimettere le cose a posto" sono sfociati in inutili discussioni in cui il cattivo ero io che non la capivo e che gli altri cattivi sono i figli che non le danno una mano a tenere le loro cose in ordine e che se lei non ce la fa con le sue non è detto che i figli non ce la debbano fare ....
> 
> e che i cattivi sono i figli perché se lei non ce la fa a stare senza nutella, ketchup e maionse per sei giorni su sette loro non possono ingrassare come dei bonzi avendo le stesse abitudini alimentari perchè le ricordano le sue debolezze ....
> 
> purtroppo, con tutto il rispetto che mi impongo di avere nei confronti della madre dei miei figli, io ne esco comunque perdente .... perché con lei i cattivi sono sempre gli altri e lei è sempre e comunque la vittima di tutto e di tutti


Devi solo fare chiarezza no?
Non te va pì la dona che hai in casa perchè ha fato el culo grosso ed è diventata cativa
O perchè hai stanato una che è meglio per te sotto ogni punto di vista?

Te fo un esempio
E parlo a lunaiena...

Mia figlia neonata beveva acqua...

Poi arriva l'amica spaientona di mia moglie che non ha figli, ma tutto sa no?
E le dice...falle bere camomilla...

Bon dopo che la figlia assaggiò camomilla dolce...

Non ci fu più verso di farle bere acqua semplice...

Ma nel tuo caso
Potresti cercare di considerare che l'illusione è putana e ladra no?

Tu ti immagini che la to dona sia na parona e quella di cui sei invaghito una fatina dolce...

Sta tento che non la te abia fato un maleficio, che non la te abia incantesemà...

Tu meni a casa la fatina dolce
e ti ritrovi in leto la strega de biancaneve...


----------



## georgemary (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci provavo con una cassiera.


e perchè non te ne cerchi un'altra?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> solo per aggiungere un po' di informazioni ....
> 
> ieri sera sono tornato da un fine settimana in montagna con mio padre ed il suo gruppo degli alpini  .....
> 
> ...


Ma se ti senti così martire di questa situazione da illo tempo perché non hai deciso di separarti prima?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> e perchè non te ne cerchi un'altra?


Ti stai proponendo?


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se ti senti così martire di questa situazione da illo tempo perché non hai deciso di separarti prima?



forse per i figli ?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> forse per i figli ?


Che adesso sono scomparsi.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci o no che quello che racconti è una visione parzialissima che hai tu del tuo rapporto con lei? Cioè, a meno che uno non le abbia fatto il lavaggio del cervello a tua insaputa rincoglionendola oltremisura, tu con questa persona ci hai fatto, mi pare, tre figli di cui l'ultima è anche piccolina, se non vado errato. Il punto è che non è che ti sei improvvisamente accorto che tua moglie e' Godzilla (e che fai sempre tu le lavatrici), il punto è che hai perso la testa per la collegna d'ufficio che te l'ha fatta annusare fino a rinfanciullirti, facendoti tornare adolescente ed infatuato. Ou. Cazzo, hai tre figli. Pensa a quello che fai, rincoglionito. Scopati la tizia, ma merda finiscila lì, che finisci per farti male tu e per far male anche a quei porelli che manco c'entrano nulla, specie la piccola. E pensa pure a come raddrizzare la tua famiglia, che della cronica mancanza di gonadi che t'affligge non puoi incolpare nè tua moglie, nè nessun altro oltre te stesso, e non è cambiando cavalla che cambia il cavaliere, come dire. Vaffanculo.


A parte il tuo modo di risollevare gli animi sui generis sono d'accordo nel contenuto con te... Mi servirebbe in questo caso sentire l'altra campana (cioè la moglie) che secondo me appassionato è così partito di testa per la collega che di un dito storto ne fa un braccio ect. Ect. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A parte il tuo modo di risollevare gli animi sui generis sono d'accordo nel contenuto con te... Mi servirebbe in questo caso sentire l'altra campana (cioè la moglie) che secondo me appassionato è così partito di testa per la collega che di un dito storto ne fa un braccio ect. Ect. :mrgreen:


Mica volevo risollevare nessuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> forse per i figli ?


Ah se non lo sai te.... E comunque ancora ci sono i figli saranno mica svampati... Allora se ti vuoi sacrificare per il loro bene temo ti toccherà fintanto non saranno adulti e vaccinati.... Se invece come dice JB la tua collega ti ha mosso la libido a palla respira e aspetta un po prima di decidere


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

ok ....

non ci capiamo


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> io credo che tu non abbia capito veramente nulla ....
> e non so neanche se valga la pena di risponderti, ma lo farò
> 
> 
> ...


Prova a pensare per un attimo a questo: se la collega non fosse arrivata tu cosa avresti fatto?
Le decisioni che riguardano una famiglia e dei figli dovrebbero essere prese, secondo me, indipendentemente dalla presenza di un'altra persona che per forza ci sembra il paradiso ma che non puoi paragonare vivendo con queste due persone situazioni diverse


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica volevo risollevare nessuno.


JB tesoro bello... Ero ironica nella prima parte... Uff


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A parte il tuo modo di risollevare gli animi sui generis sono d'accordo nel contenuto con te... *Mi servirebbe in questo caso sentire l'altra campana* (cioè la moglie) che secondo me appassionato è così partito di testa per la collega che di un dito storto ne fa un braccio ect. Ect. :mrgreen:



sai quante volte evito di scrivere perché mi manca il pezzo?:mrgreen:

buongiorno cara


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prova a pensare per un attimo a questo: se la collega non fosse arrivata tu cosa avresti fatto?
> Le decisioni che riguardano una famiglia e dei figli dovrebbero essere prese, secondo me, indipendentemente dalla presenza di un'altra persona che *per forza* ci sembra il paradiso ma che non puoi paragonare vivendo con queste due persone situazioni diverse



beh, anche no se siha un minimo di lucidità 

edit: per il resto quoto a manetta

ri-edit: ma dov'è oscuro quando serve?:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> JB tesoro bello... Ero ironica nella prima parte... Uff


Quanta ironia buttata alle ortiche, dico io.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me è un ambito dove uomini e donne reagiscono in modo diverso di fronte alla stessa cosa.
> 
> Buscopann


Io di questo non sono così sicura: sono d'accordo con te e non con Farfalla e Chiara, e sono una donna.
Nell'amore l'attrazione è importante. Senza farne una malattia, stravolgere l'immagine di sé senza motivi più che validi è mancanza di rispetto per sé e per l'altro. Però, come altri dicevano, 30 kg non si prendeno in un giorno. Ho la sensazione che uno dei due sia stato a guardare per arrivare poi a pensare "mi fai schifo". Nemmeno questo è amore, cura e attenzione.

Edit: ho letto poi gli interventi successivi, nei quali si dice la stessa cosa :smile:


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Prova a pensare per un attimo a questo: se la collega non fosse arrivata tu cosa avresti fatto?
> Le decisioni che riguardano una famiglia e dei figli dovrebbero essere prese, secondo me, indipendentemente dalla presenza di un'altra persona che per forza ci sembra il paradiso ma che non puoi paragonare vivendo con queste due persone situazioni diverse



questa persona che è arrivata nella mia vita da più di un anno ha avuto il Merito/Demerito (dipende dai punti di vista) di accelerare un pochino gli eventi ....


giuro sui miei figli (che sono ancora la cosa più cara che ho) che IO sto riflettendo sul fallimento del mio matrimonio da almeno sei anni !!!

nel frattempo ho fatto un percorso interiore molto lungo, difficile e doloroso ....  spesso da solo .... ed in alcuni momenti con la mia amata ....  che allora era semplicemente una buona amica ....

solo DOPO diversi anni questa amicizia ha subito una trasformazione ....   ma il processo era avviato da tempo ...

non escludo che senza l'innamoramento avrei resistito ancora un pochino  .....
pensate che mi ero dato dieci anni della mia vita (non sto scherzando !!) per risolvere ....


prendetemi pure per folle, ma è così


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che uno dei due sia stato a guardare per arrivare poi a pensare "mi fai schifo". Nemmeno questo è amore, cura e attenzione.


falla rimanere una sensazione ....


NON E' COSI'   !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sai quante volte evito di scrivere perché mi manca il pezzo?:mrgreen:
> 
> buongiorno cara


Ciao bellezza :smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io di questo non sono così sicura: sono d'accordo con te e non con Farfalla e Chiara, e sono una donna.
> *Nell'amore l'attrazione è importante.* Senza farne una malattia, stravolgere l'immagine di sé senza motivi più che validi è mancanza di rispetto per sé e per l'altro. Però, come altri dicevano, 30 kg non si prendeno in un giorno. Ho la sensazione che uno dei due sia stato a guardare per arrivare poi a pensare "mi fai schifo". Nemmeno questo è amore, cura e attenzione.
> 
> Edit: ho letto poi gli interventi successivi, nei quali si dice la stessa cosa :smile:



certo che lo è
ma se è basata su pancia vs tartaruga, tette grosse vs microtette mi sembra una cosa abbastanza infantile

abbi pazienza ma parlare di canoni e gusti personali che si basano sull'estetica esteriore oltre i vent'anni non è esattamente quello che io ritengo consono per una persona ben strutturata affettivamente ed emotivamente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ribadisco, non è una questione di grassi, magri, alti, bassi etc. Le persone sono persone, ma io preferisco cogliere nel carattere un impegno a non lasciarsi andare, non per diventare tutti dei modelli, ma considerando quello che siamo avere un atteggiamento costruttivo nei confronti del proprio corpo.



quoto!


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come non c'entra....
> questa dell'involucro mi pare un po' un'ipocrisia.
> se a mio marito ora succedesse qualcosa per la quale il suo fisico cambiasse suo malgrado è chiaro che vale tutto l'amore che ho per lui e non smetterei certo di amarlo, ci mancherebbe.
> si tratta di pensare però che, in condizioni di normale amministrazione si cerca di tenersi in forma e per noi e per l'altro perchpè anche questo fa parte di un rapporto di coppia che funziona.
> fa piacere a tutti avere una bella persona a fianco


s

sono d'accordo!


----------



## georgemary (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti stai proponendo?


no non faccio la cassiera!


----------



## Trinità (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ok ....
> 
> non ci capiamo


Io ti capisco eccome se ti capisco!
Prima mi hai ringraziato ed io ricambio, non intendevo compatirti perchè non mi permetterei mai.
Simbolicamente ti metto una mano sulla spalla e ti ricordo che cìè chi ti capisce e che preferisce starsene
in silenzio.Il tuo sfogo è comunque solo tuo.
Io posso leggere quello che scrivi e tentare solo minimamente di capire quello che provi, il tuo stato d'animo e la tua sofferenza vengono cancellati dal pensiero di questa donna che ti ha fatto innamorare follemente.
Pochi possono capire questo.......
Mi piacerebbe sentire la tua opinione se e quando riuscirò a raccontare la mia storia.
ciao


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> questa persona che è arrivata nella mia vita da più di un anno ha avuto il Merito/Demerito (dipende dai punti di vista) di accelerare un pochino gli eventi ....
> 
> 
> giuro sui miei figli (che sono ancora la cosa più cara che ho) che IO sto riflettendo sul fallimento del mio matrimonio da almeno sei anni !!!
> ...


Allora datti ancora i 4 anni che mancano.
Io non sono per restare insieme per forza. Ma ripeto se in questi 6 anni non te ne sei andato ci saranno motivi validi. Un'altra donna non puó cancellare quei motivi.
Provare a staccarti da tutto e vedere come va?
Lascia tua moglie senza vedere l'altra. Valuta come stai solo e senza i tuoi figli senza l'ebrezza di un'altra donna e poi decidi


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io ti capisco eccome se ti capisco!
> Prima mi hai ringraziato ed io ricambio, non intendevo compatirti perchè non mi permetterei mai.
> Simbolicamente ti metto una mano sulla spalla e ti ricordo che cìè chi ti capisce e che preferisce starsene
> in silenzio.Il tuo sfogo è comunque solo tuo.
> ...


Ma vaffanculo pure tu, dai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti è un discorso che proprio non c'entra nulla.
> sono la prima a dichiarare di avere bisogno di un trasporto cerebrale prima di tutto.
> però fisicamente l'uomo con cui sto tutta la vita mi deve piacere ...per quelli che sono i miei gusti personali .
> e il fatto che stia con lui da tanto tempo non lo autorizza a pensare di non dovermi un po' conquistare tenendosi in forma .
> e viceversa .non aspetto di trovarmi di fronte a lui che mi guarda come se fossi una natura morta...che già alla mia età si perde pure il profumo di donna:singleeye:


ti quoto su tutto tranne il profumo di donna


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che lo è
> ma se è basata su pancia vs tartaruga, tette grosse vs microtette mi sembra una cosa abbastanza infantile
> 
> abbi pazienza ma parlare di canoni e gusti personali che si basano sull'estetica esteriore oltre i vent'anni non è esattamente quello che io ritengo consono per una persona ben strutturata affettivamente ed emotivamente.




infatti io non ho mai detto di voler lasciare mia moglie perché è brutta e di avere come amante (che brutta parola) la cugina figa di Belen  !!!

la persona con la quale sto vivendo questa bellissima storia d'amore NON rietra sicuramente nei canoni di bellezza riconosciuti ....

è evidente che a me di lei piace ogni singolo poro della pelle, ma non è questo il succo ....

se poi per attaccare me, qualcuno (non tu) si è inventato che il problema sono i kg di troppo di mia moglie ....    tant'è !!!

non siamo tutti uguali, bontà divina ....


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io ti capisco eccome se ti capisco!
> Prima mi hai ringraziato ed io ricambio, non intendevo compatirti perchè non mi permetterei mai.
> Simbolicamente ti metto una mano sulla spalla e ti ricordo che cìè chi ti capisce e che preferisce starsene
> in silenzio.Il tuo sfogo è comunque solo tuo.
> ...


a me piacerebbe proprio conoscerla la tua storia ...

ho come l'impressione che ci possano essere dei punti in comune ...


----------



## Trinità (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo pure tu, dai.


E' la seconda volta che mi mandi affan....
Alla decima volta cosa vinco?
Dai non scherzare JB mi hai chiamato amico e quindi io ti voglio già molto bene, anzi spero che anche Tu mi
dica la tua opinione sulla mia storia se riesco a raccontarla.
Comunque io sto dalla parte di appassionato che ti piaccia o no quindi dimmi qualcosa in più di un vaffa...
ciao


----------



## Trinità (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> a me piacerebbe proprio conoscerla la tua storia ...
> 
> ho come l'impressione che ci possano essere dei punti in comune ...


Sicuramente!Porta un po' di pazienza e vedrai che non ti deluderò.
Ora devo proprio andare perchè ho sempre il tempo contato,ciao a più tardi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> infatti io non ho mai detto di voler lasciare mia moglie perché è brutta e di avere come amante (che brutta parola) la cugina figa di Belen  !!!
> 
> la persona con la quale sto vivendo questa bellissima storia d'amore NON rietra sicuramente nei canoni di bellezza riconosciuti ....
> 
> ...



mio caro, si stava disquisendo in generale e non del tuo caso

discorso partito ancora qualche giorno fa prendendo spunto dalla tua vicenda

però se permetti: al di là dell'aspetto fisico prova a pensare quanto trovi _brutta_ tua moglie e _bella_ la tua amante in questo momento, pensaci un po' su.
poi ricordati di agire però. che pensare troppo non fa bene :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ti quoto su tutto tranne il profumo di donna


bastarda


però, annetta bella....dopo i quaranta scende , scende :singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> trenta chili fanno male alla salute, prima di tutto e cambiano completamente la fisionomia di una persona.
> ovviamente due o tre non fanno testo



Ritieniti quotata per tutto il 3D 


e poi, la cura di sé non può essere solo lavarsi e mettersi su un vestitino o una camicia, essù.


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

sssssssssssssssssssssssilenzio che sto per partorire una perla di saggezza degna di me.
anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte
prendetene tutti e spargete il verbo


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che lo è
> ma se è basata su pancia vs tartaruga, tette grosse vs microtette mi sembra una cosa abbastanza infantile
> 
> abbi pazienza ma parlare di canoni e gusti personali che si basano sull'estetica esteriore oltre i vent'anni non è esattamente quello che io ritengo consono per una persona ben strutturata affettivamente ed emotivamente.


Nessuno ha mai parlato di canoni estetici Chiara.
Si parla di ciò che ti attrae soggettivamente.  Non si è nai detto che una donna obesa non può essere sexy per molti uomini. Assolutamente.  
Si diceva invece che se io ho sempre pesato 70 kg e in pochi anni arrivi a 100 dopo il matrimonio. Beh..se non ci sono problemi di salute è a mio parere una mancanza di rispetto verso me stesso e verso mia moglie. Se il suo desiderio verso di me cominciasse a cambiare non potrei di certo biasimarla.

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' la seconda volta che mi mandi affan....
> Alla decima volta cosa vinco?
> Dai non scherzare JB mi hai chiamato amico e quindi *io ti voglio già molto bene*, anzi spero che anche Tu mi
> dica la tua opinione sulla mia storia se riesco a raccontarla.
> ...


La gente stanno male.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo che lo è
> ma se è basata su pancia vs tartaruga, tette grosse vs microtette mi sembra una cosa abbastanza infantile
> 
> abbi pazienza ma parlare di canoni e gusti personali che si basano sull'estetica esteriore oltre i vent'anni non è esattamente quello che io ritengo consono per una persona ben strutturata affettivamente ed emotivamente.


ma Chiara, parliamo di 30 kg. Non di microtette o tette grosse: parliamo di obesità. Non essere fissati è un conto, accettare tutto perché tanto 'si ama tanto' è un altro. Poi, francamente, non capisco perché il mantenersi in forma debba essere visto come adolescenzialità. Mens sana in corpore sano, ricordi? 'Sta cosa del _contenitore_eek che non importa perché è rilevante solo il _contenuto_ eek mi pare cattolico che più cattolico non si può. Se ben ricordi, per me fa parte dei mali assoluti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bastarda
> 
> 
> però, annetta bella....dopo i quaranta scende , scende :singleeye:


lo so; vedremo che succede passo passo. Paura.


----------



## georgemary (30 Giugno 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' la seconda volta che mi mandi affan....
> Alla decima volta cosa vinco?
> Dai non scherzare JB mi hai chiamato amico e quindi io ti voglio già molto bene, anzi spero che anche Tu mi
> dica la tua opinione sulla mia storia se riesco a raccontarla.
> ...


Ma lui manda affanculo tutti...
Quindi c'è una concorrenza!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma Chiara, parliamo di 30 kg. Non di microtette o tette grosse: parliamo di obesità. Non essere fissati è un conto, accettare tutto perché tanto 'si ama tanto' è un altro. Poi, francamente, non capisco perché il mantenersi in forma debba essere visto come adolescenzialità. Mens sana in corpore sano, ricordi? 'Sta cosa del _contenitore_eek che non importa perché è rilevante solo il _contenuto_ eek mi pare cattolico che più cattolico non si può. Se ben ricordi, per me fa parte dei mali assoluti.


Non frequento la chiesa da anni e anni


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ma lui manda affanculo tutti...
> Quindi c'è una concorrenza!


In che senso? Ma tu non sei italiana?


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> lo so; vedremo che succede passo passo. Paura.


vabé, tanto non me ne sono accorta


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non frequento la chiesa da anni e anni



hm, io parlavo della _radice_ del concetto


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé, tanto non me ne sono accorta


e allora che fai, terrorismo psicologico su chi ha paura d'invecchiare? :incazzato: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, io parlavo della _radice_ del concetto


Io cerco di passarlo anche ai miei figli
Quando sento i discorso di mio figlio di 16 anni sul l'importanza dell'aspetto fisico, cosa principale su cui basare il fatto che una ragazza gli piace oppure no mi auguro che maturi in fretta.
Faccio davvero fatica ad accettare che ragioni così


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io cerco di passarlo anche ai miei figli
> Quando sento i discorso di mio figlio di 16 anni sul l'importanza dell'aspetto fisico, cosa principale su cui basare il fatto che una ragazza gli piace oppure no mi auguro che maturi in fretta.
> Faccio davvero fatica ad accettare che ragioni così


 ma a 16 anni è più che normale che sia così.
ma scusa, comunque che cosa ti ha attratto nel tuo amante , visto che non ne eri innamorata?
la carica erotica?
come l'hai avvertita se non anche tramite la sua fisicità?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a 16 anni è più che normale che sia così.
> ma scusa, comunque che cosa ti ha attratto nel tuo amante , visto che non ne eri innamorata?
> la carica erotica?
> come l'hai avvertita se non anche tramite la sua fisicità?


Appunto a 16 anni è normale 
Mi auguro maturi in fretta e colga il resto.
Del mio amante: Il modo di muoversi. Lo sguardo. Il camminare (meglio che non ci pensi). Come fumava la sigaretta. Come mi sentivo quando gli stavo vicino.
Fisicamente era un 56 anni con un bel fisico se devo essere sincera. 
Ora che è provato dalla malattia e il suo fisico é cambiato pensi che quando gli sto vicino (tipo l'altra sera) l'attrazione è in qualche modo sia cambiata?


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto a 16 anni è normale
> Mi auguro maturi in fretta e colga il resto.
> Del mio amante: Il modo di muoversi. Lo sguardo. Il camminare (meglio che non ci pensi). Come fumava la sigaretta. Come mi sentivo quando gli stavo vicino.
> Fisicamente era un 56 anni con un bel fisico se devo essere sincera.
> Ora che è provato dalla malattia e il suo fisico é cambiato *pensi che quando gli sto vicino (tipo l'altra sera) l'attrazione è in qualche modo sia cambiata?*


speravo di sì


----------



## georgemary (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In che senso? Ma tu non sei italiana?


italianissima, sicula per precisione!
Era una battuta 

Non ho mai letto un tono pacato nei tuoi commenti e spesso mandi a quel paese tutti, Trinità parlava di premio alla decima volta e gli dicevo che c'è molto concorrenza, quindi si deve dare da fare se vuol vincere!

A parte gli scherzi la mia domanda era seria, sono iscritta da aprile e di molti ho capito le storie anche se non le ho lette direttamente, ma si capiscono eccome, a te capisco poco, a parte attaccare secondo me un pò tutti. 
A volte mi sembra che scherzi, a volte mi sembri serio, ti volevo conoscere un pò meglio tutto qui e forse così mi saranno più chiare le risposte che dai.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> speravo di sì


...

Minni ti do una testata.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io cerco di passarlo anche ai miei figli
> Quando sento i discorso di mio figlio di 16 anni sul l'importanza dell'aspetto fisico, cosa principale su cui basare il fatto che una ragazza gli piace oppure no mi auguro che maturi in fretta.
> Faccio davvero fatica ad accettare che ragioni così


io non ho mai detto che sia principale; ho detto che l'attrazione fisica è uno degli aspetti, imprescindibili, dell'amore, altrimenti è amicizia. Non ho nemmeno mai detto che non si possa avere attrazione fisica per una persona in sovrappeso; certo però che se ti ha attratto una persona fisicamente in un modo, 30 kg la fanno diventare fisicamente un'altra. Come dice Busco (credo), da una silfide a un capodoglio. Poi, scusa, giratela come volete ma un aumento ponderale di 30 kg è obesità. Il che non vuol dire che le persone obese non meritino l'amore, ma che, in assenza di patologie, si siano trattate malissimo sì. E che in un matrimonio non abbiano avuto attenzione alcuna per sè e per l'altro, pure. Io sono io: corpo, mente, idee, fantasie e idiosincrasie. Non sono un'anima incastrata in un corpo che può essere in ogni modo tanto 'io' non cambio. Questa idea è per me antimaterialista per eccellenza, cioè sbagliatissima. Il contrario di un approccio realista alle cose, e per me la realtà è tutto ciò che c'è.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> speravo di sì


Vorrebbe dire smentire quello che ho detto fino ad ora


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto che sia principale; ho detto che l'attrazione fisica è uno degli aspetti, imprescindibili, dell'amore, altrimenti è amicizia. Non ho nemmeno mai detto che non si possa avere attrazione fisica per una persona in sovrappeso; certo però che se ti ha attratto una persona fisicamente in un modo, 30 kg la fanno diventare fisicamente un'altra. Come dice Busco (credo), da una silfide a un capodoglio. Poi, scusa, giratela come volete ma un aumento ponderale di 30 kg è obesità. Il che non vuol dire che le persone obese non meritino l'amore, ma che, in assenza di patologie, si siano trattate malissimo sì. E che in un matrimonio non abbiano avuto attenzione alcuna per sè e per l'altro, pure. Io sono io: corpo, mente, idee, fantasie e idiosincrasie. Non sono un'anima incastrata in un corpo che può essere in ogni modo tanto 'io' non cambio. Questa idea è per me antimaterialista per eccellenza, cioè sbagliatissima. Il contrario di un approccio realista alle cose, e per me la realtà è tutto ciò che c'è.


Sull'attrazione fisica sono d'accordo con te. Solo che quello che fa scattare l'attrazione a me non la fa scattare a te.


----------



## georgemary (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto che sia principale; ho detto che l'attrazione fisica è uno degli aspetti, imprescindibili, dell'amore, altrimenti è amicizia. Non ho nemmeno mai detto che non si possa avere attrazione fisica per una persona in sovrappeso; certo però che se ti ha attratto una persona fisicamente in un modo, 30 kg la fanno diventare fisicamente un'altra. Come dice Busco (credo), da una silfide a un capodoglio. Poi, scusa, giratela come volete ma un aumento ponderale di 30 kg è obesità. Il che non vuol dire che le persone obese non meritino l'amore, ma che, in assenza di patologie, si siano trattate malissimo sì. E che in un matrimonio non abbiano avuto attenzione alcuna per sè e per l'altro, pure. Io sono io: corpo, mente, idee, fantasie e idiosincrasie. Non sono un'anima incastrata in un corpo che può essere in ogni modo tanto 'io' non cambio. Questa idea è per me antimaterialista per eccellenza, cioè sbagliatissima. Il contrario di un approccio realista alle cose, e per me la realtà è tutto ciò che c'è.


quoto!


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vorrebbe dire smentire quello che ho detto fino ad ora


hai sempre detto di non esserne innamorata ...se fosse il contrario capirei quello che hai appena detto.
allora hai un'attrazione che si può definire come quella della sua compagna .dove sta la differenza con l'amore a questo punto che mi perdo come in tutti i discorsi di tebe


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> italianissima, *sicula* per precisione!
> Era una battuta
> 
> Non ho mai letto un tono pacato nei tuoi commenti e spesso mandi a quel paese tutti, Trinità parlava di premio alla decima volta e gli dicevo che c'è molto concorrenza, quindi si deve dare da fare se vuol vincere!
> ...


A posto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sull'attrazione fisica sono d'accordo con te. Solo che quello che fa scattare l'attrazione a me non la fa scattare a te.


sì, nulla da dire, ma tu stessa hai detto che sei un'ccezione. In genere, dopo uno stravolgimento abissale (in un senso o in un altro), le persone tendono a non avere più quel tipo di attrazione. E l'incuria di sé credo sia ritentuta da quasi tutti come non solo l'incuria nel vestiario, ma anche nella forma fisica. Un conto è il normale scorrere degli anni o aspetti sui quali non hai controllo (malattie e quant'altro), un conto è farlo accadere, senza contrastarlo, come se avesse poca importanza. Sono pochi quelli che, come te, li ritengono superficiali e non rilevanti nemmeno un po'. Io mi sono innamorata di una pesrona attiva/sportiva/in forma (esempio casuale); se me lo ritrovo dopo tot anni con consistenza budinosa appanzato/spalmato sul divano, non è che penso "che bella camicia". Penso "ma come ti sei ridotto".


Edit: ma poi nemmeno. Già a 5 kg - 8 kg gli avrei detto: ma hey, che succede? Che vogliamo fare? Ti do una mano? Smuoviti un po', hai imbroccato la direzione sbagliata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Più che altro trenta chili non si mettono su in un mese. Dove era lui mentre lei li metteva?
> E la mia non è una domanda sarcastica per affibiare delle responsabilità a lui.


Quoto.
Comunque...
A volte non solo gli amori finiscono, ma gli altri ci deludono.
E ci possono deludere per N motivi.
Perchè si trascurano e non sono più interessati a piacerci.
Perchè diventano meschini.
Perchè l'immondizia la portiamo sempre giù noi.
Perchè non sentiamo più il loro amore per noi.
Tutte queste cose che si sommano.
Mi ricordo una mia amica che mi disse che si separava dopo 25 anni perchè non sopportava più di vederlo leggere il giornale mentre lei puliva la cucina dopopranzo. Mi disse: sono 25 anni che mi faccio il mazzo e quello continua a leggere il giornale.
Logicamente se si va a fondo alle cose, non sono queste banalità i veri motivi.
Ma certe cose, ha ragione Clem, diventano insopportabili quando hai motivi di rancore verso una persona.
Quando ti senti costretta a sopportarla.
Allora ogni sciocchezza diventa enorme.
Poi magari incontri una persona, e lei ti fa sentire bene.
Allora non ci stai più dentro, vuoi provare a vedere se puoi ancora essere felice.
Tutti abbiamo diritto a cercare la felicità.
Però... non abbiamo diritto ad essere crudeli con le persone che ci amano per ottenerla.
Quando c'è di mezzo una famiglia non si salta il fosso prima di averlo misurato, bisogna tenere i piedi per terra.
Quindi caro passionale amico, io se fossi in te comincerei a mettere un piede avanti all'altro con calma.
Anche perchè la posta in gioco non è mica soltanto tua.
Se ti vuoi separare, informati: quanto dovrai dare per il mantenimento dei figli, se e quanto alla moglie, quanto resta per te e con quanto devono tirare avanti loro.
Questo per razionalizzare un attimo.
Poi... io se fossi in te mi prenderei un po' di tempo per vivere da solo, in ogni caso.
Se lei dovesse mollare il marito per te... ha figli... tu che fai, molli i tuoi per vivere con quelli di lei dall'oggi al domani?
E poi mica è detto che lei molli il marito per te: sono in tanti a dirlo che ll'ultimo si tirano indietro, chiedi in giro pure qui.
Quindi, se non ce la fai più, cerca con tua moglie il modo che sia meno doloroso per tutti, in primis.
Poi se non lo trovate, magari la soluzione te la cerchi da solo.

Secondo me.


----------



## Apollonia (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Apollonia,
> 
> il fatto che tu ieri sera stessi pensando a me devo essere franco, mi fa stare bene ....   eppure non ci conosciamo, se non per un paio di post su questo forum ....


E' proprio questo il bello dei forum, secondo me. Non VEDI una persona, ma la SENTI. Non è una questione di fisicità, ma di sensibilità. Comunque sono contenta di farti stare bene.
Anche se ti sembrerà strano, alcune persone qui dentro mi sono state molto vicine, anche se loro non lo sanno!



appassionato ha detto:


> che con mia moglie sia finita è un dato di fatto !!
> che poi la vita mi abbia inchiodato fra queste quattro mura è un dettaglio che zoomando è diventato il soggetto principale ....
> 
> è vero, molti di voi lo hanno sottolineato , adesso ho assolutamente perso di lucidità ....
> ...


Se puoi economicamente, rivolgiti ad uno psicologo. Ti farà bene e ti renderai conto 
della tua reale necessità. Se non puoi, prova a comperarti qualche libro sull'argomento, e leggilo con calma.
Mi sembra proprio che tu sia arrivato al limite... ma dovrai comunque parlarne con tua moglie...



appassionato ha detto:


> forse ho sottovalutato il mio ingresso nel forum...  forse speravo di poter trovare persone che nella sofferenza di un abbandono si fossero riconciliate e che potessero dare davvero una mano a chi sitrova, a prescindere da quale lato del bancone, nella stessa situazione ....
> 
> purtroppo per molti di voi , mitrovo dalla parte sbagliata del bancone, la parte del cattivo questa volta toccsa a me ...
> 
> ma non l'ho scelta, giuro !!


Ma non sei nella parte del cattivo. Tante persone qua dentro si sono confrontate con la sofferenza. Qualcuno ne è già uscito, qualcun altro c'è dentro fino al collo, qualcuno, come me, sta vedendo la luce in fondo al tunnel. Io penso che, a parte qualche momento di cazzeggio (che serve anche ad alleggerire la pesantezza di certe situazioni), la maggior parte di noi stia cercando di darti una mano. Se ti senti 'interrogato', è perché staimo cercando di capire meglio la situazione. Ti vediamo abbastanza immobile e stiamo cercando di spronarti.
Compito da eseguire entro venerdì :mrgreen:: contattare un avvocato, esporgli la tua situazione, sentire il responso.
Riportare sul forum, grazie!
Leggi la mia firma: è il tuo primo passo! Dai, forza!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai sempre detto di non esserne innamorata ...se fosse il contrario capirei quello che hai appena detto.
> allora hai un'attrazione che si può definire come quella della sua compagna .dove sta la differenza con l'amore a questo punto che mi perdo come in tutti i discorsi di tebe


La differenza sta nel non voler condividere la mia vita con lui. Nel non avere progettualitá. Nell'essere sicura che non è l'uomo della mia vita.
Solo l'attrazione é uguale a quella di sua moglie. Lei ha voluto con lui figli r un futuro.
Un'attrazione forte come la nostra non puo cambiare al subentrare di un cambiamento fisico proprio percjé attratta da lui non dal suo corpo


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa, se tu parti dal presupposto che senza desiderio fisico un rapporto finisca, *non cambia molto se una persona prende trenta chili per malattia o per sua "colpa".
> *Lo metto tra virgolette perché secondo me nessuno mangia nutella tutto il giorno solo perché ne ha voglia.
> Dietro questi cambiamenti fisici probabilmente c'è un disagio.
> 
> ...


ma non è vero un accidente: se la persona con cui sto si lascia andare completamente e non per problemi di salute, ma perchè non gli interessa affatto piacermi ancora, per me fa una porca differenza.
E non è un ragionamento superficiale del tipo: è grasso, non mi piace più.
Ma non si cura di sè perchè non si cura di me, che è diverso.


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La differenza sta nel non voler condividere la mia vita con lui. Nel non avere progettualitá. Nell'essere sicura che non è l'uomo della mia vita.
> Solo l'attrazione é uguale a quella di sua moglie. Lei ha voluto con lui figli r un futuro.
> Un'attrazione forte come la nostra non puo cambiare al subentrare di un cambiamento fisico proprio percjé attratta da lui non dal suo corpo


un po' mi diverte  che proprio io che sono cerebralissima,stia qui a fare questi discorsi ...ma lui è anche il suo corpo.
l'impatto con le persone è fisico, le emozioni passano anche dal corpo .che poi tutto il resto sia necessario è palese ma negare l'importanza della fisicità non è possibile


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Io conosco molte persone che dopo il matrimonio ingrassano, come se pensassero "mi sono sposato/a sono arrivato/a" questo voglio dire. Spesso non c'è proprio niente che non va, ci si trascura e basta. Io conosco tante persone così


pure io. Uomini e donne.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Comunque...
> A volte non solo gli amori finiscono, ma gli altri ci deludono.
> E ci possono deludere per N motivi.
> ...


Confermo che ho litigato, tra le altre cose, per:

Non aver messo il mezzo carico alla lavatrice quando andava messo.
Mettere tanto dentifricio sullo spazzolino.
Tubetto del dentifricio spremuto dal centro e non dal basso.
5 minuti di ritardo (notare che in genere io aspettavo una media dai 20 ai 30).
Bolletta del telefono alta.
Abitudine di fare colazione al bar.
Varie ed eventuali.

Il bello che s'iniziava per queste cose, e dopo due minuti di cronometro, la cosa che finiva per rinfacciarmi era sempre la stessa (che non sto qui a dire).


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' mi diverte che *proprio io che sono cerebralissima*,stia qui a fare questi discorsi ...ma lui è anche il suo corpo.
> l'impatto con le persone è fisico, le emozioni passano anche dal corpo .che poi tutto il resto sia necessario è palese ma negare l'importanza della fisicità non è possibile


Minni tu sei cerebroguastissima, non giusto cerebralissima. Non capisci perchè non c'è nulla da capire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Comunque...
> A volte non solo gli amori finiscono, ma gli altri ci deludono.
> E ci possono deludere per N motivi.
> ...



quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Confermo che ho litigato, tra le altre cose, per:
> 
> Non aver messo il mezzo carico alla lavatrice quando andava messo.
> Mettere tanto dentifricio sullo spazzolino.
> ...



E dilla, e dilla.


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto che sia principale; ho detto che l'attrazione fisica è uno degli aspetti, imprescindibili, dell'amore, altrimenti è amicizia. Non ho nemmeno mai detto che non si possa avere attrazione fisica per una persona in sovrappeso; certo però che se ti ha attratto una persona fisicamente in un modo, 30 kg la fanno diventare fisicamente un'altra. Come dice Busco (credo), da una silfide a un capodoglio. Poi, scusa, giratela come volete ma un aumento ponderale di 30 kg è obesità. Il che non vuol dire che le persone obese non meritino l'amore, ma che, in assenza di patologie, si siano trattate malissimo sì. E che in un matrimonio non abbiano avuto attenzione alcuna per sè e per l'altro, pure. Io sono io: corpo, mente, idee, fantasie e idiosincrasie. Non sono un'anima incastrata in un corpo che può essere in ogni modo tanto 'io' non cambio. Questa idea è per me antimaterialista per eccellenza, cioè sbagliatissima. Il contrario di un approccio realista alle cose, e per me la realtà è tutto ciò che c'è.



bè ma 30 kg in più su una donna possono voler dire obesità, invece su un uomo dipende. ad es. i palestrati pesano molto perchè i muscoli pesano più della massa grassa


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è vero un accidente: se la persona con cui sto si lascia andare completamente e non per problemi di salute, ma perchè non gli interessa affatto piacermi ancora, per me fa una porca differenza.
> E non è un ragionamento superficiale del tipo: è grasso, non mi piace più.
> Ma non si cura di sè perchè non si cura di me, che è diverso.


quoto!!!!!



Minerva ha detto:


> un po' mi diverte  che proprio io che sono cerebralissima,stia qui a fare questi discorsi ...ma lui è anche il suo corpo.
> l'impatto con le persone è fisico, le emozioni passano anche dal corpo .che poi tutto il resto sia necessario è palese ma negare l'importanza della fisicità non è possibile



e riquoto (e solo perché sei tu non smeraldo )


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> Ma infatti la questione mi sembra più complessa, e non soltanto relativa ai 30 kg in più che tutti hanno colto.
> Vi è un rapporto ormai estenuato, logoro, e la cosa traspare dalla descrizione che lui fa della moglie e del loro rapporto. A lei non frega nulla di quello che lui le obietta. Vive per i cazzi suoi, non le importa più di piacere al marito e questo per me è sinonimo di disinteresse verso di lui.
> Se stiamo in coppia in qualcosa dobbiamo pur piacere all'altro e tu l'hai descritto bene nei tuoi primi interventi, con i quali concordo.
> ...


quoto e concordo... ma devo dire che hanno ragione anche Farfalla e Sienne quando dicono che di tutti questi problemi anche lui avrebbe potuto parlare prima.
C'è qualcosa che stona.
Una donna non comincia a pulirsi i denti con le dita in pubblico a 50 anni, per dire.
Ma magari lui quando ne era innamorato, certe cose non le vedeva.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè ma 30 kg in più su una donna possono voler dire obesità, invece su un uomo dipende. ad es. i palestrati pesano molto perchè i muscoli pesano più della massa grassa


hm...partivamo da una donna, 30 kg su di lei 

Ne conosco pochi, comunque, alti abbastanza da sopportare senza tema il passaggio da 80 kg a 110...


----------



## gas (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto e concordo... ma devo dire che hanno ragione anche Farfalla e Sienne quando dicono che di tutti questi problemi anche lui avrebbe potuto parlare prima.
> C'è qualcosa che stona.
> Una donna non comincia a *pulirsi i denti con le dita in pubblico a 50 anni*, per dire.
> Ma magari lui quando ne era innamorato, certe cose non le vedeva.


perchè non va bene?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma Chiara, parliamo di 30 kg. Non di microtette o tette grosse: parliamo di obesità. Non essere fissati è un conto, accettare tutto perché tanto 'si ama tanto' è un altro. Poi, francamente, non capisco perché il mantenersi in forma debba essere visto come adolescenzialità. Mens sana in corpore sano, ricordi? 'Sta cosa del _contenitore_eek che non importa perché è rilevante solo il _contenuto_ eek mi pare cattolico che più cattolico non si può. Se ben ricordi, per me fa parte dei mali assoluti.



avete iniziato con l'obesità e poi siete finite (tu e minerva) a parlare di gusti personali.

ora i gusti personali presuppongono un canone di requisiti *personali* finché vuoi, ma posti aprioristicamente e che ci fanno selezionare.
più questi canoni riguardano l'involucro e più superficiali sono, è un fatto

non è da condannare, ma è limitante.
se dovessi fare riferimento al mio canone da quindicenne sull'uomo ideale ( che ripeto, è l'età dove può avere senso il canone ed è il punto esatto della mia vita, anno più anno meno, dove l'ho lasciato) non avrei sposato mio marito e nemmeno avrei scelto gli altri uomini con cui mi sono accompagnata.


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni tu sei cerebroguastissima, non giusto cerebralissima. Non capisci perchè non c'è nulla da capire.


di cosa?


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm...partivamo da una donna, 30 kg su di lei
> 
> Ne conosco pochi, comunque, alti abbastanza da sopportare senza tema il passaggio *da 80 kg a 110..*.



il mio, quasi:mrgreen: (da 85)

è un bestione, ma secondo me sta bene perchè è anche "spesso"


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto e concordo... ma devo dire che hanno ragione anche Farfalla e Sienne quando dicono che di *tutti questi problemi anche lui avrebbe potuto parlare prima.
> C'è qualcosa che stona.*
> Una donna non comincia a pulirsi i denti con le dita in pubblico a 50 anni, per dire.
> Ma magari lui quando ne era innamorato, certe cose non le vedeva.


questo sicuramente .quando c'è l'incontro fatale escono fuori tutte le magagne possibili


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> di cosa?


Di Farfie, dell'amante, di tutte ste menate che ti fai e che chiedi e che blablabla.


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> avete iniziato con l'obesità e poi siete finite (tu e minerva) a parlare di gusti personali.
> 
> ora i gusti personali presuppongono un canone di requisiti *personali* finché vuoi, ma posti aprioristicamente e che ci fanno selezionare.
> *più questi canoni riguardano l'involucro e più superficiali sono, è un fatto*
> ...


ma chi li conosce i canoni...un uomo ti piace , punto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Comunque...
> A volte non solo gli amori finiscono, ma gli altri ci deludono.
> E ci possono deludere per N motivi.
> ...



riquoto 

per dire che in ogni caso e qualsiasi cosa succeda abbiamo dentro di noi le risorse per continuare ad amare gli altri:
mariti, amanti, parenti, figli

al di là che non ci portino giù l'immondizia, non ci telefonino quando vorremmo sentirli, non ci avvertano che non tornano per cena, non si ricordino del nostro compleanno....

per me le persone non perdono un senso perché cambiano fisicamente, se so che posso in qualche modo aiutarle (non nel senso di _soccorrerle_) a ritrovarsi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi li conosce i canoni...*un uomo ti piace* , punto



è quello che sostengo dall'inizio.

a volte la testata la meriteresti davvero:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è quello che sostengo dall'inizio.
> 
> a volte la testata la meriteresti davvero:mrgreen:


se dite che sono io che non vi capisco (tu e joey) vi credo sulla parola mail dubbio legittimo che siate voi a non leggermi un po' esiste.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se dite che sono io che non vi capisco (tu e joey) vi credo sulla parola *mail* dubbio legittimo che siate voi a non leggermi un po' esiste.


che poi sarebbe una roba tipo cerebrosissima@fotovideomatrimoniopesto.it.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E dilla, e dilla.


A ben vedere, una cazzata ancora più cazzata di quelle elencate.

In un anno dimezzai il MIO, e sottolineo, il MIO, conto in banca; nessuna spesa folle (cambiai due volte il pc, guardaroba sostanzioso, vacanze con LEI, e in genere un tenore di vita leggermente più altro rispetto a quello che avevo seguito fino a quel momento; tieni presente il tutto, con LEI). Quando ad un certo punto mi decisi di guardare con più attenzione l'estratto conto e esclamai un famosissimo porco di tre lettere, successe il finimondo. Ero diventato tutto ad un tratto inaffidabile dilapidatore di fortune che aveva tradito le sua aspettativa di famiglia, e che non le dava le garanzie necessarie al sostentamento di futuri figli.

Subito dopo che ci lasciammo, per coerenza, diventò l'amante di uno di 20 anni più grande di lei la cui storia ufficiale era una storia a distanza con una tipa che viveva a Firenze con la quale non ha mai voluto convivere perché stavano meglio così, ognuno a casa loro.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' mi diverte che proprio io che sono cerebralissima,stia qui a fare questi discorsi ...ma lui è anche il suo corpo.
> l'impatto con le persone è fisico, le emozioni passano anche dal corpo .che poi tutto il resto sia necessario è palese ma negare l'importanza della fisicità non è possibile


Il desiderio e le emozioni passano dalla testa e arrivano al fisico per quel che mi riguarda


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> che poi sarebbe una roba tipo cerebrosissima@fotovideomatrimoniopesto.it.


madonna che ridere


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi li conosce i canoni...un uomo ti piace , punto



Appunto
A te piace se rispondi a certi canoni fisici
a me piace per altri motivi


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> madonna che ridere


Dai, era fighissima. Io mi darei almeno un sette pieno.


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il desiderio e le emozioni passano dalla testa e arrivano al fisico per quel che mi riguarda


....
credo di capirlo :singleeye:
rimane il fatto che il fisico ha la sua importanza perché è un tramite


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....
> credo di capirlo :singleeye:
> rimane il fatto che il fisico ha la sua importanza perché è un tramite


:sbatti:


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ma non sei nella parte del cattivo. Tante persone qua dentro si sono confrontate con la sofferenza. Qualcuno ne è già uscito, qualcun altro c'è dentro fino al collo, qualcuno, come me, sta vedendo la luce in fondo al tunnel. Io penso che, a parte qualche momento di cazzeggio (che serva anche ad alleggerire la pesantezza di certe situazioni), la maggior parte di noi stia cercando di darti una mano. Se ti senti 'interrogato', è perché staimo cercando di capire meglio la situazione. Ti vediamo abbastanza immobile e stiamo cercando di spronarti.
> Compito di eseguire entro venerdì :mrgreen:: contattare un avvocato, esporgli la tua situazione, sentire il responso.
> Riportare sul forum, grazie!
> Leggi la mia firma: è il tuo primo passo! Dai, forza!



tu sei una forte, cazzo !!!

mi piaci ....


grazie degli stimoli ....
per il compito a casa .... è difficilissimo per me .... la mia idea pensa che sarebbe il mediatore familiare al posto dell'avvocato ...
vorrei che fosse una cosa ragionata ...
un'uscita anche se non condivisa, ma compresa ....


ma forse sono un po' idealista


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto
> A te piace se rispondi a certi canoni fisici
> a me piace per altri motivi



ma anche il fisico ha qualcosa da "raccontare", soprattutto gli occhi e il volto in generale, e anche l'abbigliamento
si può capire parecchio di un uomo, con un po' di attenzione
non siate superficiali:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> avete iniziato con l'obesità e poi siete finite (tu e minerva) a parlare di gusti personali.
> 
> ora i gusti personali presuppongono un canone di requisiti *personali* finché vuoi, ma posti aprioristicamente e che ci fanno selezionare.
> più questi canoni riguardano l'involucro e più superficiali sono, è un fatto
> ...


veramente parlavamo del cambiamento. Non di canone di partenza che può esserci o no (non molto tempo fa, rispetto al canone, esordivo con: "a me in verità piacciono le persone, ma se vogliamo parlare di canone sulla carta...") o può essere per te in un modo e per me in un altro. Poi, solo poi, ho detto del _mens sana in corpore sano_, che secondo me è più fisicamente attraente di altro, ma poi è chiaro che si è tutti diversi. Ma, ripeto, parlavamo di cambiamento: ti attrae una persona che poi diventa un'altra, e non per malattia, ma per incuria verso di sé e verso di te. Cosa c'è di attraente in questo, e cosa c'è di superficiale nel dirlo? Poi, ripeto, una scuola di pensiero ritiene l'uomo essere contenuto (anima? )  e contenitore, e per me e anche secondo me è una delle idee più sbagliate mai apparse sulla terra. L'altra scuola parla del tutto, realisticamente e realmente. Sinergia mente/emozioni/corpo. Anche questa, non mi pare superficialità.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A ben vedere, una cazzata ancora più cazzata di quelle elencate.
> 
> In un anno dimezzai il MIO, e sottolineo, il MIO, conto in banca; nessuna spesa folle (cambiai due volte il pc, guardaroba sostanzioso, vacanze con LEI, e in genere un tenore di vita leggermente più altro rispetto a quello che avevo seguito fino a quel momento; tieni presente il tutto, con LEI). Quando ad un certo punto mi decisi di guardare con più attenzione l'estratto conto e esclamai un famosissimo porco di tre lettere, successe il finimondo. Ero diventato tutto ad un tratto inaffidabile dilapidatore di fortune che aveva tradito le sua aspettativa di famiglia, e che non le dava le garanzie necessarie al sostentamento di futuri figli.
> 
> Subito dopo che ci lasciammo, per coerenza, diventò l'amante di uno di 20 anni più grande di lei la cui storia ufficiale era una storia a distanza con una tipa che viveva a Firenze con la quale non ha mai voluto convivere perché stavano meglio così, ognuno a casa loro.


Aspè, ma facevi il viveur da accoppiato a da single lo sherpa?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma anche il fisico ha qualcosa da "raccontare", *soprattutto gli occhi e il volto in generale, e anche l'abbigliamento
> *si può capire parecchio di un uomo, con un po' di attenzione
> non siate superficiali:mrgreen:


Quoto
ma gli occhi, il viso e l'abbiagliamento non si modificano con i chili in aumento


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> tu sei una forte, cazzo !!!
> 
> mi piaci ....
> 
> ...


a me sembra una buona idea, o almeno sarebbe un peccato non provare


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, ma facevi il viveur da accoppiato a da single lo sherpa?


Tu non sai quanto consuma lo Yak.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu non sai quanto consuma lo Yak.


Ma lei era italiana, no? Vabbè, comunque w la fica.


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> ma gli occhi, il viso e l'abbiagliamento non si modificano con i chili in aumento


...peccato che nei vestiti di enne taglie fa non ci entri più nemmeno con l'imbuto:mrgreen:


----------



## eagle (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Comunque...
> A volte non solo gli amori finiscono, ma gli altri ci deludono.
> E ci possono deludere per N motivi.
> ...


Sbri, come non condividere


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei era italiana, no? Vabbè, comunque w la fica.


Italianissima. Abruzzese purosangue.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...peccato che nei vestiti di enne taglie fa non ci entri più nemmeno con l'imbuto:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Italianissima. Abruzzese purosangue.


La peggio razza.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> veramente parlavamo del cambiamento. Non di canone di partenza che può esserci o no (non molto tempo fa, rispetto al canone, esordivo con: "a me in verità piacciono le persone, ma se vogliamo parlare di canone sulla carta...") o può essere per te in un modo e per me in un altro. Poi, solo poi, ho detto del _mens sana in corpore sano_, che secondo me è più fisicamente attraente di altro, ma poi è chiaro che si è tutti diversi. Ma, ripeto, parlavamo di cambiamento: *ti attrae una persona che poi diventa un'altra*, e non per malattia, ma per incuria verso di sé e verso di te. Cosa c'è di attraente in questo, e cosa c'è di superficiale nel dirlo? Poi, ripeto, una scuola di pensiero ritiene l'uomo essere contenuto (anima? ) e contenitore, e per me e anche secondo me è una delle idee più sbagliate mai apparse sulla terra. L'altra scuola parla del tutto, realisticamente e realmente. Sinergia mente/emozioni/corpo. Anche questa, non mi pare superficialità.


Questo è il fulcro. Se quello che ti attira di quella persona è la persona il cambiamento fisico non può modificare l'attrazione.Ho fatto l'esempio del mio amante.
Se poi parliamo di salute è un altro discorso


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ...peccato che nei vestiti di enne taglie fa non ci entri più nemmeno con l'imbuto:mrgreen:



ci sono negozi di taglie over con abiti da uomo molto eleganti


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :sbatti:


franzoni libera!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> franzoni libera!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> franzoni libera!



ecco se in galera fosse ingrassata di 30 kg, il marito la lasciava lì:mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> grazie per il 'bellissima'! Io abbastanza bene. Tu? Il lavoro?
> Ho sempre guardato con un po' di invidia e ammirazione le ragazze che se ne intendono di motori: complimenti!


Si tutto bene, ora faccio lavoretti che mi permettono di poter studiare 

Grazie, ma forse pensandola un pò da "femminista" mi sono sempre detta che non c'è cosa che riesce a far un uomo che noi non riusciamo a fare... :mrgreen: tralasciando la forza leggermente maggiore:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo è il fulcro. Se quello che ti attira di quella persona è la persona il cambiamento fisico non può modificare l'attrazione.Ho fatto l'esempio del mio amante.
> Se poi parliamo di salute è un altro discorso


aridaje! Per te la persona è solo il contenuto mentale, il carattere. Di nuovo, l'anima. Per me la persona è tutti gli aspetti coniugati. Idee, pensieri, modo, forma. Altrimenti sarei attratta dai miei migliori amici, e non è (alcuni di loro sono assolutamemte meravigliosi in quanto ad aspetti interiori). Di loro, non mi importa -se non per loro e per le loro compagne- se si trascurano, mettono su peso, si adagiano, proprio perché l'attrazione è fuori dal tavolo. In generale, non sono più attratta se stravolgi tanto come eri (la persona globale della quale ero così attratta). Se da gentile diventi uno stronzo; se da lettore e informato diventi fruitore esclusivamente di giornali scandalistici; se da sportivo in montagna diventi una divanodipendente, se da esploratore dei mari diventi pantofolaio, se da in forma diventi una montagna di pieghe (sto facendo esempi al limite). Io voglio tutto e conto tutto; non c'è una cosa sola e tutto il resto chi se ne frega. Lo sguardo non cambia, forse, all'aumento di peso. Ma a me il solo sguardo non basta, in genere. Non mi sarebbe bastato prima per far scattare l'attrazione fisica, perché dovrebbe bastarmi poi, e tutto per incuria?


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ci sono negozi di taglie over con abiti da uomo molto eleganti


E poi altro che sherpa 

La farfalla qui mi ha visto, ANCHE, in giacca e cravatta


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco se in galera fosse ingrassata di 30 kg, il marito la lasciava lì:mrgreen:


Dimentichi che ha potuto Non Lavorare per anni grazie ai soldi del suocero.


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dimentichi che ha potuto Non Lavorare per anni grazie ai soldi del suocero.



ma lui o lei (in galera)?
temo di non aver capito


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aridaje! Per te la persona è solo il contenuto mentale, il carattere. Di nuovo, l'anima. Per me la persona è tutti gli aspetti coniugati. Idee, pensieri, modo, forma. Altrimenti sarei attratta dai miei migliori amici, e non è (alcuni di loro sono assolutamemte meravigliosi in quanto ad aspetti interiori). Di loro, non mi importa -se non per loro e per le loro compagne- se si trascurano, mettono su peso, si adagiano, proprio perché l'attrazione è fuori dal tavolo. In generale, non sono più attratta se stravolgi tanto come eri (la persona globale della quale ero così attratta). *Se da gentile diventi uno stronzo; se da lettore e informato diventi fruitore esclusivamente di giornali scandalistici; se da sportivo in montagna diventi una divanodipendente, se da esploratore dei mari diventi pantofolaio, se da in forma diventi una montagna di pieghe *(sto facendo esempi al limite). Io voglio tutto e conto tutto; non c'è una cosa sola e tutto il resto chi se ne frega. Lo sguardo non cambia, forse, all'aumento di peso. Ma a me il solo sguardo non basta, in genere. Non mi sarebbe bastato prima per far scattare l'attrazione fisica, perché dovrebbe bastarmi poi, e tutto per incuria?


Non ricordo se sei single o no ?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aridaje! Per te la persona è solo il contenuto mentale, il carattere. Di nuovo, l'anima. Per me la persona è tutti gli aspetti coniugati. Idee, pensieri, modo, forma. Altrimenti sarei attratta dai miei migliori amici, e non è (alcuni di loro sono assolutamemte meravigliosi in quanto ad aspetti interiori). Di loro, non mi importa -se non per loro e per le loro compagne- se si trascurano, mettono su peso, si adagiano, proprio perché l'attrazione è fuori dal tavolo. In generale, non sono più attratta se stravolgi tanto come eri (la persona globale della quale ero così attratta). Se da gentile diventi uno stronzo; se da lettore e informato diventi fruitore esclusivamente di giornali scandalistici; se da sportivo in montagna diventi una divanodipendente, se da esploratore dei mari diventi pantofolaio, se da in forma diventi una montagna di pieghe (sto facendo esempi al limite). Io voglio tutto e conto tutto; non c'è una cosa sola e tutto il resto chi se ne frega. Lo sguardo non cambia, forse, all'aumento di peso. Ma a me il solo sguardo non basta, in genere. Non mi sarebbe bastato prima per far scattare l'attrazione fisica, perché dovrebbe bastarmi poi, e tutto per incuria?


aridaje! Per me la persona è tutto, ma l'aspetto fisico è marginale. Quindi se cambia un aspetto marginale non cambiano sentimenti e attrazione
Se per me in una scala da 1 a 100 l'aspetto è 10, in una vita insieme che mi può fregare che cambia quel 10 se il 90 è rimasto intatto?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E poi altro che sherpa
> 
> La farfalla qui mi ha visto, ANCHE, in giacca e cravatta


:inlove:

anche in costume

:inlove:


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> anche in costume
> 
> :inlove:


da lì hai deciso che in fondo la simpatia era più importante:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da lì hai deciso che in fondo la simpatia era più importante:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu non hai idea di che lotte si sono fatte per avere Tuba seduto vicino al primo raduno e nessuno l'aveva mai visto
Un'altra conferma alla mia idea 


P.S. Naturalmente ho vinto io


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto e concordo... ma devo dire che hanno ragione anche Farfalla e Sienne quando dicono che di tutti questi problemi anche lui avrebbe potuto parlare prima.
> *C'è qualcosa che stona.
> *Una donna non comincia a pulirsi i denti con le dita in pubblico a 50 anni, per dire.
> *Ma magari lui quando ne era innamorato, certe cose non le vedeva*.



O magari certe cose le vedeva ma passavano in secondo piano.
Il tempo appesantisce tutto.
Ogni giorno ti trovi ad aver di fronte un'altra persona con le sue abitudini, ogni giorno uguali.
Tutti i giorni la lavatrice, la pattumiera da andare a portare giù, tutti i giorni per tutta la vita le stesse parole, gli stessi discorsi, le stesse giustificazioni.
Arriva a mancarti qualcosa.
Non ne puoi più perché sei diventato insofferente alla tua di vita, non a lei.
Lei è una parte della vita che tu odi.
Cominci a sperare di vivere quando arriva la novità, che ti fa sentire vivo, diverso, ti dà la speranza di vivere qualcosa di diverso. La novità è l'altra.
Già, ma a casa devi fare i conti la la solita gabbia, che è infarcita di responsabilità.
Tre bambini, non è cosa da poco. 
A questo punto dovresti esser capace di fare una scelta.
O rendi più accettabile il tuo matrimonio - e di conseguenza la tua vita - cercando di vivere all'interno delle emozioni che sconfiggano la pesantezza dei giorni tutti uguali, o cambi la tua vita in maniera radicale.
Nessuna delle due soluzioni richiede troppo tempo. E' necessaria solo la volontà di scegliere.


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra una buona idea, o almeno sarebbe un peccato non provare




magari sul forum c'è qualcuno che ha esperienza di mediatori familiari ....

funzionano ??   si riesce a trovare una via d'uscita civile, oppure sempre e comunque viene fuori il peggio di noi in questi frangenti?


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Tu non hai idea di che lotte si sono fatte per avere Tuba seduto vicino al primo raduno e nessuno l'aveva mai visto
> Un'altra conferma alla mia idea
> ...


Al secondo poi l'avete messo in un tavolo a parte vero? :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Tu non hai idea di *che lotte si sono fatte* per avere Tuba seduto vicino al primo raduno e nessuno l'aveva mai visto
> Un'altra conferma alla mia idea
> ...




indovina l'unica che se ne sbatteva i coglioni e che stava seduta all'altro capo del tavolo?


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> magari sul forum c'è qualcuno che ha esperienza di mediatori familiari ....
> 
> funzionano ??   si riesce a trovare una via d'uscita civile, oppure sempre e comunque viene fuori il peggio di noi in questi frangenti?



non saprei, però di sicuro qualcuno è andato e ti risponderà

io so solo che sono un servizio gratuito del comune e che possono eventualmente preparare l'accordo di separazione consensuale


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Al secondo poi l'avete messo in un tavolo a parte vero? :rotfl:




no


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> indovina l'unica che se ne sbatteva i coglioni e che stava seduta all'altro capo del tavolo?


Lasciarmi 5 minuti di illusione no eh:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> O magari certe cose le vedeva ma passavano in secondo piano.
> *Il tempo appesantisce tutto.*
> Ogni giorno ti trovi ad aver di fronte un'altra persona con le sue abitudini, ogni giorno uguali.
> Tutti i giorni la lavatrice, la pattumiera da andare a portare giù, tutti i giorni per tutta la vita le stesse parole, gli stessi discorsi, le stesse giustificazioni.
> ...


perché spesso, quando ti leggo, mi viene da toccarmi i coglioni che non ho?:unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perché spesso, quando ti leggo, mi viene da toccarmi i coglioni che non ho?:unhappy:


Qui c'è gente che scommetto farebbe la fila per prestartene un paio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> aridaje! Per me la persona è tutto, ma l'aspetto fisico è marginale. Quindi se cambia un aspetto marginale non cambiano sentimenti e attrazione
> Se per me in una scala da 1 a 100 l'aspetto è 10, in una vita insieme che mi può fregare che cambia quel 10 se il 90 è rimasto intatto?


bon. Ti comunico che per molti altri, ma tu già lo sai (l'eccezione, no?), il tuo 10 non è 10 ed è significativo spero non tanto quanto altri aspetti, ma di certo significativo lo è. Considerato che per te l'approccio al mondo, la politica globale e l'internazionalità non entrano affatto in quel 100, e nel caso del tuo amante nemmeno l'amore o la pregettualità, mi chiedo cosa mai ci sia a fare 100 in totale per te, ma è una domanda puramente retorica, non ha bisogno di risposta . Ho il vago sospetto che proprio non capirei, come se provenissi da un altro pianeta.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Al secondo poi l'avete messo in un tavolo a parte vero? :rotfl:


Bocca mia taci


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> bon. *Ti comunico che per molti altri, ma tu già lo sai (l'eccezione, no?), il tuo 10 non è 10 ed è significativo spero non tanto quanto altri aspetti, ma di certo significativo lo è*. Considerato che per te l'approccio al mondo, la politica globale e l'internazionalità non entrano affatto in quel 100, e nel caso del tuo amante nemmeno l'amore o la pregettualità, mi chiedo cosa mai ci sia a fare 100 in totale per te, ma è una domanda puramente retorica, non ha bisogno di risposta . *Ho il vago sospetto che proprio non capirei, come se provenissi da un altro pianeta*.



Sul rosso: ci mancherebbe, rispetto le idee di tutti
Sicuro, vale la stessa cosa per me


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

Maremma 52 pagine


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bocca mia taci


La battuta ci stava dai. Non rovinarla con la verità 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maremma 52 pagine


Ce la puoi fare. chiedi mezza giornata di ferie

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La battuta ci stava dai. Non rovinarla con la verità
> 
> Buscopann


Ma la verità è di gran lunga più divertente della finzione


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma la verità è di gran lunga più divertente della finzione


Azz..e mò ce lo racconti

Buscpann


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Azz..e mò ce lo racconti
> 
> Buscpann


No 

Potevi venire anche tu


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *perché spesso, quando ti leggo, mi viene da toccarmi* i coglioni che non ho?:unhappy:


Fino al neretto mi eri piaciuta... poi mannaggia con la chiosa hai rovinato tutto quello che poteva essere l'inizio di un rapporto amoroso.
Non ho speranze con te.
Sniff sniff.

:carneval:


----------



## Apollonia (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> tu sei una forte, cazzo !!!
> 
> mi piaci ....
> 
> ...


Sì, sto diventando forte. E cerco di comprendere le persone.
 Ho fatto ( e sto facendo) un percorso sia psicoterapeutico, sia di un altro genere che mi hanno cambiata tanto in poco tempo. Ho avuto anche la VOLONTA' di cambiare.
Ora, tornando ai compiti  : dall'avvocato non ci devi andare per incominciare le pratiche di separazione, ma solo per informarti. Possibile che tu non conosca nessuno che ha un amico avvocato? Non ci credo.
Poi chiedi, sempre all'avvocato, la questione del mediatore familiare. Io non ne so nulla, ma magari qualcuno del forum ti viene in aiuto.
Devi cercare di essere il più lucido ed il più equilibrato possibile. La separazione non è una passeggiata. Per nessuno.
Guarda che io tutti i giorni controllo se fai i compiti!:rotfl:
Muoviti!!!!


----------



## Buscopann (30 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No
> 
> Potevi venire anche tu


Non ero invitato! 
E poi ai raduni ho già raccolto una moglie. Due son troppe :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Fino al neretto mi eri piaciuta... poi mannaggia con la chiosa hai rovinato tutto quello che poteva essere l'inizio di un rapporto amoroso.
> Non ho speranze con te.
> Sniff sniff.
> 
> :carneval:


:carneval:


----------



## Apollonia (30 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Fino al neretto mi eri piaciuta... poi mannaggia con la chiosa hai rovinato tutto quello che poteva essere l'inizio di un rapporto amoroso.
> Non ho speranze con te.
> Sniff sniff.
> 
> :carneval:


Ti ho già detto da qualche parte che ti lovvo?:mexican:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ricordo se sei single o no ?


ora non sono particolarmente single, peccato 

per altro, non ho mai pensato che essere single fosse una cosa negativa, anzi tutto il contrario, e lasciando fuori il quasi decennio di convivenza, solo in casi rari e ben specifici una persona mi è piaciuta globalmente così tanto da desiderare di fermarmi per tot tempo.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Se cambiano i sentimenti, significa che non erano così importanti.
> 
> *Chi vuole un partner sempre bello e sempre sano farebbe meglio a non sposarsi perché prima o poi tutti peggioriamo fisicamente, tutti invecchiamo e tutti ci ammaliamo.*


Sacrosanto.
Ma attenzione, per favore. (nb Principessa uso questo post per esporre la mia idea che non è contro la tua e neppure contro quella di Farfalla o altri sulla stessa, giusta peraltro, linea).
Una cosa è invecchiare, ammalarsi, e purtroppo prima o poi morire e vivere erenamente e umanamente queste tappe accanto ala persona amata.
Un'altra, molto diversa, è il perdere rispetto per se stessi, lasciarsi andare, trascurarsi, dare per scontato tutto e pertendere che anche il partner in nome dell'amore faccia lo stesso e tolleri serenamente questo nostro non mostrare più rispetto per noi stessi. Quando non siamo malati, quando non siamo vecchi, ma ci facciamo prendere dalla routine del quotidiano, perdiamo entusiasmo e stimoli e ci illudiamo sbagliando che questo nostro allinearsi verso il basso sia ben accetto e metabolizzato anche da ns partner.
E doppia, anzi tripla attenzione perché quando noi ci lasciamo andare e il nostro partner non se ne accorge le cose sono due: o non ci osserva, o se ne infischia di noi (id est: se metto 30 kg e tu neppure mi dici "hai messo su una bella pancia, attento alla salute) qualcosa non va proprio, imho ....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ce la puoi fare. chiedi mezza giornata di ferie
> 
> Buscopann


Non posso porcaccia la miseria... Ma siete tutti in ferie:singleeye:? Rallentate su da bravi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ora non sono particolarmente single, *peccato*
> 
> per altro, non ho mai pensato che essere single fosse una cosa negativa, anzi tutto il contrario, e lasciando fuori il quasi decennio di convivenza, solo in casi rari e ben specifici una persona mi è piaciuta globalmente così tanto da desiderare di fermarmi per tot tempo.



 perchè?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sacrosanto.
> Ma attenzione, per favore. (nb Principessa uso questo post per esporre la mia idea che non è contro la tua e neppure contro quella di Farfalla o altri sulla stessa, giusta peraltro, linea).
> Una cosa è invecchiare, ammalarsi, e purtroppo prima o poi morire e vivere erenamente e umanamente queste tappe accanto ala persona amata.
> *Un'altra, molto diversa, è il perdere rispetto per se stessi, lasciarsi andare, trascurarsi, dare per scontato tutto e pertendere che anche il partner in nome dell'amore faccia lo stesso e tolleri serenamente questo nostro non mostrare più rispetto per noi stessi. Quando non siamo malati, quando non siamo vecchi, ma ci facciamo prendere dalla routine del quotidiano, perdiamo entusiasmo e stimoli e ci illudiamo sbagliando che questo nostro allinearsi verso il basso sia ben accetto e metabolizzato anche da ns partner.
> E doppia, anzi tripla attenzione perché quando noi ci lasciamo andare e il nostro partner non se ne accorge le cose sono due: o non ci osserva, o se ne infischia di noi (id est: se metto 30 kg e tu neppure mi dici "hai messo su una bella pancia, attento alla salute) qualcosa non va proprio, imho .*...



Stabilito che i 30 kg preoccuperebbero tutti, quoto quello che scrivi. Non è ne più ne meno quello che sostengo
Ma probabilmente per te e per altri il non rispettarsi e non rispettare il partner non coincide con la mia idea.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè?


perché Tuba cercava di fare una battuta contro di me, lo fa sempre.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stabilito che i 30 kg preoccuperebbero tutti, quoto quello che scrivi. Non è ne più ne meno quello che sostengo
> *Ma probabilmente per te* e per altri *il non rispettarsi e non rispettare il partner non coincide con la mia idea*.


 Perché? Dove dissentiamo?


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sacrosanto.
> 
> E doppia, anzi tripla attenzione perché quando noi ci lasciamo andare e il nostro partner non se ne accorge le cose sono due: o non ci osserva, o se ne infischia di noi (id est: se metto 30 kg e tu neppure mi dici "hai messo su una bella pancia, attento alla salute) qualcosa non va proprio, imho ....



e quando il partner te lo fa notare già dopo cinque kg ....
e te lo ridice facendo leva anche e soprattutto sull'aspetto salutare della questione ....
ma il partner reagisce dicendo che tu sei quello cattivo che ti riporta alla realtà dei fatti .... che ti fa vedere ciò che non vuoi vedere ....
che quando mi girano i coglioni perche sono in attesa del ciclo e devo mangiare compulsivamente .....

che succede??
si devono avere anche le competenze dello psicologo??
o del ginecologo?
o non so di chi altro ??

non date così per scontato che quando ci sono dei cambiamenti in una persona, il partner non se ne occupi o faccia finta di niente


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> e quando il partner te lo fa notare già dopo cinque kg ....
> e te lo ridice facendo leva anche e soprattutto sull'aspetto salutare della questione ....
> ma il partner reagisce dicendo che tu sei quello cattivo che ti riporta alla realtà dei fatti .... che ti fa vedere ciò che non vuoi vedere ....
> che quando mi girano i coglioni perche sono in attesa del ciclo e devo mangiare compulsivamente .....
> ...




ok, sorry 

ma ce n'è, in giro, di chi si lamenta a cose fatte come se non avesse vissuto anche lui/lei in quel rapporto per anni, tutto qui.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> e quando il partner te lo fa notare già dopo cinque kg ....
> e te lo ridice facendo leva anche e soprattutto sull'aspetto salutare della questione ....
> ma il partner reagisce dicendo che tu sei quello cattivo che ti riporta alla realtà dei fatti .... che ti fa vedere ciò che non vuoi vedere ....
> che quando mi girano i coglioni perche sono in attesa del ciclo e devo mangiare compulsivamente .....
> ...


Succede che ti rompi i coglioni come per l'appunto sta accadendo a te.
Guarda app., a me che apri ufficialmente la cirisi matrimoniale con tua moglie per la lunga lista di motivi che hai declinato innanzi pare giusto.
trovo che secondo me non è corretto prima andare via con la nuova amica e poi a cose fatte dire ti ho mollato per questo quello e maria stella.
Secondo me se prima dici guarda che non ne posso più per questo quello e quell'altro e se non fai niente per cambiare tra sei mesi ti mollo, sarebbe più onesto verso chei nel bene e nel male t'è stata accanto un sacco di tempo. Tutto qui.


----------



## Trinità (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La gente stanno male.


Per così poco?
No,non ci credo.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> e quando il partner te lo fa notare già dopo cinque kg ....
> e te lo ridice facendo leva anche e soprattutto sull'aspetto salutare della questione ....
> *ma il partner reagisce dicendo che tu sei quello cattivo che ti riporta alla realtà dei fatti .... che ti fa vedere ciò che non vuoi vedere ....
> che quando mi girano i coglioni perche sono in attesa del ciclo e devo mangiare compulsivamente .....
> ...



Ma tu che risposta ti sei dato per questo suo comportamento?
Cosa ti aspetti da lei, ora?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> e quando il partner te lo fa notare già dopo cinque kg ....
> e te lo ridice facendo leva anche e soprattutto sull'aspetto salutare della questione ....
> ma il partner reagisce dicendo che tu sei quello cattivo che ti riporta alla realtà dei fatti .... che ti fa vedere ciò che non vuoi vedere ....
> *che quando mi girano i coglioni perche sono in attesa del ciclo e devo mangiare compulsivamente *.....
> ...


il cibarsi compulsivamente è riempire un vuoto interiore. Te lo dico perchè la ragione non è mai tutta da una parte. Mai, in una vita a due. Forse per voi è troppo tardi, ma io se fossi in te ci rifletterei su 'sta cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perché? Dove dissentiamo?


che l'ingrassare mi sembra di capire che sia vissuto come una mancanza di rispetto verso se stessi e  verso gli altri
E anche una mancanza di cura di se stessi
L'equazione obeso= non curato per me è sbagliata


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> e quando il partner te lo fa notare già dopo cinque kg ....
> e te lo ridice facendo leva anche e soprattutto sull'aspetto salutare della questione ....
> ma il partner reagisce dicendo che tu sei quello cattivo che ti riporta alla realtà dei fatti .... che ti fa vedere ciò che non vuoi vedere ....
> che quando mi girano i coglioni perche sono in attesa del ciclo e devo mangiare compulsivamente .....
> ...



Forse dovevi parlarne con il vostro medico e insieme decide cosa fare
Se mio marito si ostina ad ignorare un problema di salute io mi muovo per fare in modo che lui ci ponga la giusta attenzione


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il cibarsi compulsivamente è riempire un vuoto interiore. Te lo dico perchè la ragione non è mai tutta da una parte. Mai, in una vita a due. Forse per voi è troppo tardi, ma io se fossi in te ci rifletterei su 'sta cosa.


Mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché Tuba cercava di fare una battuta contro di me, lo fa sempre.



in effetti sei il suo primo pensiero quando apre gli occhi la mattina :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti sei il suo primo pensiero quando apre gli occhi la mattina :smile:


chiaramente spero di non esserlo, come di non essere il tuo primo pensiero mattutino


----------



## Hellseven (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> che l'ingrassare mi sembra di capire che sia vissuto come una mancanza di rispetto verso se stessi e  verso gli altri
> E anche una mancanza di cura di se stessi
> L'equazione obeso= non curato per me è sbagliata


Butterfly, l'equivoco è sul discorso peso.
Che per me non è il punto.
Quindi, per evitare incomprensioni, faccio altri esempi, mettendo da parte quello del peso, ok?
I punti dolenti potrebbero essere:
essere spesso trasandati, lavarsi poco, stare sempre davanti alla tv, rifiutarsi sempre di fare qualcosa a livello di vita sociale ecc ecc. ossia tutte cose che quando sei fidanzato o sei all'inizio di un rapporto amoroso ti guardi bene dal fare e poi ci si sente in diritto di fare.
Domanda ma se prima non lo facevi per rispetto verso te stesso ol partner perché DOPO lo fai?
perchè il matrimonio deve essere per forza un luogo squallido? Perché non mantenerlo vivo anche col rispetto in queste tante piccole cose?
Chiedo


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Butterfly, l'equivoco è sul discorso peso.
> Che per me non è il punto.
> Quindi, per evitare incomprensioni, faccio altri esempi, mettendo da parte quello del peso, ok?
> I punti dolenti potrebbero essere:
> ...


su questo sono pienamente d'accordo


----------



## disincantata (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse dovevi parlarne con il vostro medico e insieme decide cosa fare
> Se mio marito si ostina ad ignorare un problema di salute io mi muovo per fare in modo che lui ci ponga la giusta attenzione


Pochi giorni fa una mia amica, psicologa, ha salvato la vita al suo compagno che non voleva saperne e si e' pure arrabbiato con lei, di andare in ospedale x forti dolori di stomaco e strani malesseri.

Ricoverato d'urgenza ed operato al cuore in poche ore.

Se lei non si gosse imposta....vista la distanza ed il traffico...sarebbe morto.

Arrivati appena appena in tempo. E' ANCORA IN RIANIMAZIONE.

Si. Bisogna avere sempre cura di chi si ama.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> su questo sono pienamente d'accordo


:cincin::bandiera::amici:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ora non sono particolarmente single, peccato
> 
> *per altro, non ho mai pensato che essere single fosse una cosa negativa, anzi tutto il contrario*, e lasciando fuori il quasi decennio di convivenza, *solo in casi rari e ben specifici una persona mi è piaciuta globalmente così tanto da desiderare di fermarmi per tot tempo*.


Fermo sostenitore del primo neretto. :up::up:

Non avevo dubbi sul secondo neretto, ecco perché te l'ho chiesto. Non deve essere facile trovarlo uno così, lontano da Manhattan.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chiaramente spero di non esserlo, come *di non essere il tuo primo pensiero mattutino*



considerata la quantità di peli che immagino potrebbe adornare il tuo petto (parlando di gusti personali) direi proprio di no


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché Tuba cercava di fare una battuta contro di me, lo fa sempre.


Non contro di te. Con te.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> considerata la quantità di peli che immagino potrebbe adornare il tuo petto (parlando di gusti personali) direi proprio di no


dal pensiero, già poco accettabile, siamo passati al risveglio insieme?  Essù, che è una bella giornata e ce ne manca pure un bel pezzo...


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non contro di te. Con te.


ah, se lo dici tu. Io correggerei la mira, allora. O cambierei le lenti a contatto. :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fermo sostenitore del primo neretto. :up::up:
> 
> Non avevo dubbi sul secondo neretto, ecco perché te l'ho chiesto. Non deve essere facile trovarlo uno così, lontano da Manhattan.


non t'ho capito, ma vado oltre senza indugio. :sorriso4:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dal pensiero, già poco accettabile, siamo passati al risveglio insieme?  Essù, che è una bella giornata e ce ne manca pure un bel pezzo...



davvero la battuta era così difficile da capire che ti è uscita questa risposta? 

ok, non lo faccio più


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> davvero la battuta era così difficile da capire che ti è uscita questa risposta?
> 
> ok, non lo faccio più


perché è questo quello che ho capito, però mi ritiro in buon ordine :mrgreen:


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tu che risposta ti sei dato per questo suo comportamento?
> Cosa ti aspetti da lei, ora?



guarda ....

adesso onestamente non mi aspetto proprio niente da nessuno ....
mi sono indrito talmente tanto che le uniche aspettative le ho su di me .

mi auguro che in questo progetto possano rientrarci i miei figli (che non mi scarichino) e la donna che amo in questo momento


----------



## Hellseven (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> guarda ....
> 
> adesso onestamente non mi aspetto proprio niente da nessuno ....
> mi sono indrito talmente tanto che *le uniche aspettative le ho su di me* .
> ...


Bravo.
Ti ho smeraldato.
Così mi piaci, propositivo e ponederante, non reattivo/vendicativo/istintivo.


----------



## appassionato (30 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bravo.
> Ti ho smeraldato.
> Così mi piaci, propositivo e ponederante, non reattivo/vendicativo/istintivo.



scusa l'ignoranza ....
cosa significa "smeraldare" ??


comunque grazie !!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> avete iniziato con l'obesità e poi siete finite (tu e minerva) a parlare di gusti personali.
> 
> ora i gusti personali presuppongono un canone di requisiti *personali* finché vuoi, ma posti aprioristicamente e che ci fanno selezionare.
> più questi canoni riguardano l'involucro e più superficiali sono, è un fatto
> ...


Appunto 



farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto
> A te piace se rispondi a certi canoni fisici
> a me piace per altri motivi


Quoto :up:



farfalla ha detto:


> Il desiderio e le emozioni passano dalla testa e arrivano al fisico per quel che mi riguarda


Ari quoto :mrgreen:



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei era italiana, no? Vabbè, comunque w la fica.


Ma nemmeno alle superiori ormai !!!!!!! :singleeye::rotfl:



appassionato ha detto:


> e quando il partner te lo fa notare già dopo cinque kg ....
> e te lo ridice facendo leva anche e soprattutto sull'aspetto salutare della questione ....
> ma il partner reagisce dicendo che tu sei quello cattivo che ti riporta alla realtà dei fatti .... che ti fa vedere ciò che non vuoi vedere ....
> che quando mi girano i coglioni perche sono in attesa del ciclo e devo mangiare compulsivamente .....
> ...


Ma a parte rimproverarla che non faceva bene questo e quello ( non so,per quanti tot di anni ) cosa altro facevi con lei , cioè insieme come passavate il tempo ? Così tanto per capire ... Per esser chiara e diretta TU che difetti ti riconosci ...partiamo da qui se vuoi veramente un aiuto


----------



## spleen (30 Giugno 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> e quando il partner te lo fa notare già dopo cinque kg ....
> e te lo ridice facendo leva anche e soprattutto sull'aspetto salutare della questione ....
> ma il partner reagisce dicendo che tu sei quello cattivo che ti riporta alla realtà dei fatti .... che ti fa vedere ciò che non vuoi vedere ....
> che quando mi girano i coglioni perche sono in attesa del ciclo e devo mangiare compulsivamente .....
> ...


Ciao,  ma scusa posso farti una domanda?  Quando ti sei messo insieme a quella che è diventata tua moglie, cosa ti ha spinto a farlo? Sarete pure stati fidanzati per qualche tempo, non hai percepito nulla della sua personalità? Di lei ti sarà pur piaciuto qualcosa, ecco io trovo strano che una persona sia cambiata così tanto, non ti sei mai accorto di nulla?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Giugno 2014)

Ciao appassionato.

qualunque siano i motivi, giusti o sbagliati, appare chiaro che non sopporti più tua moglie al di là del riparabile. Non hai la mi ima intenzione di provare ad andare avanti, vedere il bello etc etc.  direi che hai già deciso, giusto o sbagliato che sia.

consigli pratici... Tua moglie, al di là della sua capacità di "comandarti" - e prenditene la responsabilità di questo tuo carattere arrendevole, dannoso a quel che dici anche nell'educazione dei figli- sembra una donna fragile ed insicura. Sono gli insicuri che aggredisconk alle critiche.

come pensi che reagirà all'idea della separazione? Dubito che sia civilmente. Da quel poco che hai detto, e attingendo a piene mani a illazioni, temo reazioni "violente" sia per quanto riguarda questioni materiali che per quello che attiene ai figli. Tipo NON proteggere la tua immagine di padre e invece tentare di assicurRsi il loro appoggio contro di te, scaricando su di loro il suo dolore.

non so se tu possa essere in grado di intraprendere un percorso graduale, con mediatori etc, mi sembri sul punto di esplodere una sera con "basta voglio la separazione" la prima volta che lei si lamenta ancora della lavatrice.

ma ci sarebbe bisogno di un lungo percorso per insegnare a te a guardare al di là di questa bolla emotiva di frustrazione e rabbia da una parte, e apparenti promesse di felicità e pace dall'altra. E per insegnare a lei a prendersi cura di sè e ad amarsi e non crollare.

tieni conto -non so quanto tu riesca a farlo ora- che un futuro roseo con l'altra non è certo. Che tutti i problemi di una separazione probabilmente burrascosa appanneranno i primi momenti della vostra "nuova" vita -sempre che la tua compagna ti segua- e che non è detto che voi possiate farcela finanziariamente dopo. Pensiero meschino forse ma tant'è. Non tutti "possono" separarsi.

Dal mio punto di vista tu hai comunque responsabilità verso tua moglie, madre dei tuoi figli. Contatta mediatori familiari per conto tuo e parla delle difficoltà che hai con lei. Chiarisciti le idee sulla separazione parlando con un avvocato e facendoti spiegare gli scenari peggiori. Considera come starebbe la tua piccola e chiediti se sua madre non la userebbe come recettorio del suo futuro astio verso di te.
magari parla pure alla tua compagna per sapere cosa ha in testa lei.
le questioni tra marito e moglie NON dovrebbero basarsi sulla disponibilità della tua amante, ma in questo momento per te contano.
e forse se lei ti frenasse penseresti un pó di più.

io sono separata e non tornerei indietro. Ma la separazione è stata terribile e mi ha quasi schiantato. E tuttavia ringrazio perchè poteva andare anche peggio, nostra figlia è stata tenuta al sicuro dalle nostre vicende -per quanto possibile.
un compagno aiuta, diciamo, ma fino a un certo punto. So, forse, come ti senti. A un certo punto ti sembra di dover fuggire per salvarti la vita. Ma i problemi non restano indietro. Diventano problemi diversi.

e, ripeto, tanti problemi ho l'impressione che tu non abbia avuto la forza di affrontarli e risolverli per tempo.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Giugno 2014)

*30 chili di troppo*

Interessante il semi-OT sui chili di troppo.

farfalla ha le sue buone ragioni per pensarl in quel modo, e sono ragioni sensate. Ma, a parer mio, non contemplano tutte le implicazioni.

cosí come la "mancanza di sesso" in una coppia non vuol dire solo che non ci sono abbastanza orgasmi in giro, ma mancano tante altre cose, cosí ingrassare tre misura non è un semplice fatto esteriore.

farfalla, tu dici che hai sempre avuto qualche chilo di troppo e stai cmq belissimo, ed è vero.
ma infatti il punto non è essere "fighi" o no. Ma il cambiamento.

tu, si percepisce benissimo, sei molto a tuo agio con te stessa. La maggior parte delle persone obese -e 30 chili di troppo per una donna voglio o dire quasi sempre che sei diventata obesa- per nulla.

ho frequentato per un pó un forum di diete-fitness-perdita peso. Il 99% scriveva per dire quNto è dura essere in un corpo che non si riconosce. Raccontavano del disgusto per se stessi mentre ci si osservava prendere peso senza riuscire a prendere in mano la propria vita. Del senso di sconfitta quando non resisti e apri quel barattolo di nutella, e poi le patatine per consolarti del disgusto e via dicendo.

le "storie di successo" spesso raccontavNo di un percorso che era assieme fisico e mentale. Per cui la vittori sulla bilancia si accompagnava a una vittori con se stessi, per la propria assertività, autostima, autocontrollo. Un percorso parallelo mi spiego? Non è che si sentivano meglio perchè erano finalmente normopeso. Erano riusciti a tornare normopeso mentre si esercitavano ad amarsi, ad avere controllo, deteminazione, fiducia, rispetto.

qui di puoi immaginare il percorso opposto, in cui chilo dopo chilo non stai solo godendo di più cibo, ma stai cambiando. In peggio. Perchè STAI peggio.
e il partner? Vediamo partner spaventati da cambiamenti positivi, figuriamoci negativi. E per quanto io concordi assolutamentne che questi partner dovrebbero aiutare, non tutti hanno le capacità di farlo. E anche se le avessero, non è detto che l'altro si ami ancora a sufficienza da lasciarsi aiutare. Ne ho lette di storie.. E credimi, tante facevano oiangere . Davvero. Ho pianto più per le storie di là che per quelle di qua.

non vedo di buon occhio un uomo o donna che non supporti il compagno che sta scivolando verso il baratro. Epperó alla fine, non è il corpo che è cambiato. Quella è una conseguenza.

io cmq saró sempre grata a Seth che ha amato appassionatamente il mio corpo anche quando ero obesa con 20 chili di più, vedendo sempre non tanto quella che ero ma quella che LUI vedeva. Senza permettermi di dimenticarmi di quella Nau e dandomi la possibilità di tornare ad esserlo, cicatrice in più, cicatrice in meno.
ma so bene come ero ridotta dentro e fuori, e proprio per questo so che lui è stato grande.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Giugno 2014)

Ps farfalla tu stai davvero bene come sei!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Interessante il semi-OT sui chili di troppo.
> 
> farfalla ha le sue buone ragioni per pensarl in quel modo, e sono ragioni sensate. Ma, a parer mio, non contemplano tutte le implicazioni.
> 
> ...


Esordisco con il dirti che mi piace sempre moltissimo leggerti ...  Capisco cosa intendi e aggiungo che sono del partito di farfalla e forse pure seth lo è in fondo, forse seth amandoti come eri ti ha insegnato ad amarti, ad accettarti ...così sei  riuscita a vincere il tuo tabù ... Forse


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ps farfalla tu stai davvero bene come sei!


Grazie 
Ma sappi che condivido quello che hai scritto nel post prima.
Quando ci sono problemi seri (ed è ovvio che 30 kg presi anche in poco tempo siano segno di un problema) la cosa vada risolta insieme.
Il mio discorso era basato solo sull'attrazione.
Seth ti trovava attraente con 20 kg in più e ti trova attraente ora. Se tu dovessi tornare 20 kg in più per lui non cambierebbe. Poi certo che uno ti da dei consigli per aiutarti a tornare in forma ma questo è un altro discorso


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> Ma sappi che condivido quello che hai scritto nel post prima.
> Quando ci sono problemi seri (ed è ovvio che 30 kg presi anche in poco tempo siano segno di un problema) la cosa vada risolta insieme.
> Il mio discorso era basato solo sull'attrazione.
> Seth ti trovava attraente con 20 kg in più e ti trova attraente ora. Se tu dovessi tornare 20 kg in più per lui non cambierebbe. Poi certo che uno ti da dei consigli per aiutarti a tornare in forma ma questo è un altro discorso


L'attrazione, per me come per te mi pare, è soprattutto mentale. Sinceramente ho trovato attraenti uomini considerati brutti, e io stravedevo per loro.
ma proprio perchè mentale, un cambiamento superficialmente corporeo puó minare l'attrazione. Perchè raramente è solo corporeo.
Io con quei chili di troppo e un corpo decisame te diverso da quello che era il mio comunque lottavo con tutte le mie forze per non perdermi, per mantenere quella che ero -a stento e con fatica e in gran parte grazie a Seth.
spesso non è cosí.
un cambiamento cosí radicale si accompagna spesso a cambiamenti quasi di personalità. Diventi meno socievole, più pigro, triste, depresso. Non è il corpo che cambia e basta -in quel caso per me è ovvio che l'attrazione rimane- ma è la persona.
e se cambia la persona l'attrazione puó cambiare.

non ho molta voia di raccontare come chilo dopo chilo preso cambiava la mia vita e il mio modo di vivere. Ma credimi, sono cambiamenti grandi.


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao appassionato.
> 
> qualunque siano i motivi, giusti o sbagliati, appare chiaro che non sopporti più tua moglie al di là del riparabile. Non hai la mi ima intenzione di provare ad andare avanti, vedere il bello etc etc.  *direi che hai già deciso*, giusto o sbagliato che sia.
> 
> ...


cara nausicaa,
senza voler togliere niente ad altri che hanno tentato in qualche modo di entrare nella mia storia e di mettersi nei mie panni ....  credo che il tuo intervento sia al momento il più centrato !!
non finirò mai di ringraziarti per questa tua analisi così mirata .

ho evidenziato quelli che a mio avviso sono i passaggi chiave e su ognuno ci sarebbe da scrivere un'enciclopedia antropologica ... (battuta!!)

mi sono sposato molto giovane 28 io e 23 lei ....
inconsapevolmente !!!
per strane alchimie della vita (soprattutto la mia) frequentavamo un gruppo (io adesso la chiamo setta) all'interno della chiesa .... fortunatamente la frequentazione è durata solo un paio d'anni .... ma evidentemente sono stati capaci di influenzare alcune mie scelte.
quella è l'origine dei miei problemi
probabilmente non avrei mai dovuto sposare questa donna

non sai nausicaa quante volte ho sognato di fuggire .....
lontano, molto lontano
e quante volte ho pensato di doverla far finita

poi invece l'amore che provo per me stesso in prima battuta e poi per i miei figli mi hanno tenuto ancorato in questa casa, ma soprattutto ancorato a questa vita che comunque sia vale tanto da essere vissuta ...  tutta !!!

adesso però basta
adesso penso che il mio martirio debba finire
a costo di avere contro tutto il mondo
a costo di essere odiato dai miei figli

non so quando riuscirò a trovare le forze per aprire bocca e dire 
ME NE VADO, MI VOGLIO SEPARARE DA TE

ancora qualche mese forse

sono pronto a fare il morto di fame ....   ma non voglio fare una guerra con questa donna

l'amore che provo per la mia collega è evidente che ha un peso .... mi ha dato nuovi stimoli nella vita ... mi ha fatto credere che ce la posso fare .... è la torcia in un lungo tunnel ..
se mi dicesse domani lascia tua moglie .... la lascerei questa sera ...
ha accelerato il mio processo decisionale ....
ma sono assolutamente consapevole che, seppur mi stia amando, non è scritto da nessuna parte che lascerà il suo compagno per me...
non è scritto da nessuna parte che avremo una vita insieme e che sarà una vita felice ...

ma proprio perché sono due piani differenti io metterò tutto me stesso per portarli avanti entrambi ...

la separazione da mia moglie da una parte ...
la felicità con la mia amata dall'altra...

oggi non so quali obiettivi riuscirò a raggiungere ....
forse nessuno dei due ...
forse entrambi ...

ma lo devo a me stesso ...  ci devo provare ...


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao appassionato.
> 
> qualunque siano i motivi, giusti o sbagliati, appare chiaro che non sopporti più tua moglie al di là del riparabile. Non hai la mi ima intenzione di provare ad andare avanti, vedere il bello etc etc.  direi che hai già deciso, giusto o sbagliato che sia.
> 
> ...


Verde! Verdissimo, sempre più verde! 
Traspare dalle tue parole una serenità ed una consapevolezza, frutto probabilmente di un percorso doloroso sotto tanti punti di vista, ma che adesso ti illuminano il cuore!
Complimenti anche per il modo in cui riesci ad esprimere certi concetti in maniera molto naturale, empatica e semplicemente.
sei una bella persona, Nausicaa!


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> cara nausicaa,
> senza voler togliere niente ad altri che hanno tentato in qualche modo di entrare nella mia storia e di mettersi nei mie panni ....  credo che il tuo intervento sia al momento il più centrato !!
> non finirò mai di ringraziarti per questa tua analisi così mirata .....
> 
> ......ma lo devo a me stesso ...  ci devo provare ...


Dai, allora! Forza! Non aspettare ancora mesi!
Ehm, ehm, i compiti?
Sappi che io sono una trituramaroni di prima categoria!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Dai, allora! Forza! Non aspettare ancora mesi!
> Ehm, ehm, i compiti?
> Sappi che io sono una trituramaroni di prima categoria!:rotfl:


Pure i compiti gli dai ? :rotfl:Ma li esegue ? Comunque andateci cauti con i consigli  che appassionato come nick la dice tutta se l'altra lo smolla  ci diventa disperato in un nano  secondo :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> cara nausicaa,
> senza voler togliere niente ad altri che hanno tentato in qualche modo di entrare nella mia storia e di mettersi nei mie panni ....  credo che il tuo intervento sia al momento il più centrato !!
> non finirò mai di ringraziarti per questa tua analisi così mirata .
> 
> ...



Ciao

hai le idee chiare, su quello che non vuoi più. Bene. 
Per arrivarci hai fatto il tuo percorso, ed è giusto così. 
Per affrontare il tutto con più complicità possibile,
forse, dovresti veramente iniziare a cercare un dialogo ... 
Per dare anche a lei l'occasione di elaborare questa consapevolezza ... 

Se la metti davanti ai fatti compiuti ... ti puoi poi aspettare di tutto. 
Credo, che non sia proprio il caso ... visto che ci sono dei figli ... 
E voi, assieme o no, rimanete i genitori ... è un compito. 
Cerca il dialogo con lei ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao appassionato.
> 
> qualunque siano i motivi, giusti o sbagliati, appare chiaro che non sopporti più tua moglie al di là del riparabile. Non hai la mi ima intenzione di provare ad andare avanti, vedere il bello etc etc.  direi che hai già deciso, giusto o sbagliato che sia.
> 
> ...


intervento bellissimo (ma quando non ne fai uno fantastico, tu? ), verde!


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pure i compiti gli dai ? :rotfl:Ma li esegue ? Comunque andateci cauti con i consigli  che appassionato come nick la dice tutta se l'altra lo smolla  ci diventa disperato in un nano  secondo :singleeye:


Sì, i compiti delle vacanze!!!!:rotfl:
No, io non credo che se l'altra lo molla diventa disperato. Ha preso consapevolezza di quello che vuole e deve fare. Gli manca il coraggio di fare. Per adesso. Però possono esserci tanti motivi che noi non conosciamo e che lui non ha voglia di spiattellare sul forum.


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ieri sera sono tornato da un fine settimana in montagna con mio padre ed il suo gruppo degli alpini  .....
> 
> 
> e la sorpresa ....
> ...



Ho sottolineato alcune cose che hai scritto.
Mi fa molta tristezza la descrizione della vostra coppia.
Vi rinfacciate soltanto i compiti e dei lavori da eseguire: tu concludi con "questa è la quotidianità", che evidenzia ancor di più il fatto che la vostra coppia si è appiattita sui doveri e sugli obblighi, ma in nessuna delle cose che hai scritto ho riconosciuto invece un "piacere".
E questo vale anche per il tuo rapporto con i figli.
Poi arrivi per contrasto alla descrizione dell'altra e di te stesso, che valuti entrambi superiori alla tua famiglia.
A questo punto mi viene da dare ragione a JB.

Tu cosa stai facendo da anni per migliorare il rapporto con tua moglie?
Perché lei è ingrassata? Perché non comunicate più?
Hai mai pensato che per entrambi la vostra vita possa essere frustrante e non solo per te?
Tu ti ritieni superiore perché ancora piacente, ma lei come si può sentire, te lo sei mai chiesto?
Lavora, ha i figli a cui badare, si è probabilmente annullata dietro alle fatiche della quotidianità per anni, e probabilmente si è pure rotta di passare la sua vita solo a  lavare i piatti, pulire la casa, badare ai figli, cucinare per poi  ritrovarsi alla fine sciatta e criticata dal marito.
E' vita questa?
Ti cosa hai fatto per migliorare la vita di lei e il tuo rapporto con lei?
Ti sei trovato un amante.
Wow.
Sei molto egoista. La vostra coppia è scoppiata perché non l'avete alimentata, ma in questo anche tu hai le tue precise responsabilità. 
Cerchi di salvarti, e questo oggi generalmente viene valutato positivamente, chi se ne frega della responsabilità, no? In fin dei conti sei ancora piacente, perché non vendere bene questa tua peculiarità? Degli altri, che se ne frega: della moglie, dei figli, in fin dei conti loro sono "altri" e poi "seguono l'esempio della madre".
Ma tu ti sei chiesto perché non seguono invece il tuo?
Perché tu non sei un modello per loro?
Sei sicuro di esserci, per loro?
Io ti ho consigliato di lasciarla, ma prima ti devi rendere conto di quanto questo percorso sarà difficile. Ti è stato detto: sarà dura. Ora pensi che ce la potrai fare, sei annebbiato dalla ipervalutazione di te stesso.
Domani potrai rimpiangere quello che stai buttando via.
Hai un figlio di 4 anni. Ci stai pensando?
Rileggi quello che ha scritto JB, e non glissare sulle sue parole, che ha colpito bene.
Non devi cercare qui solo quelli che ti danno coraggio e forza di fare quello che desideri fare.
E certe frasi tipo "sono rimasto in casa l'unico a combattere per l'ordine e la decenza", non riesco proprio a leggerle.
"Combattere": ma mica casa tua sarà il Vietnam!
Che cosa sei, il marine di Mastro Lindo?


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sì, i compiti delle vacanze!!!!:rotfl:
> No, io non credo che se l'altra lo molla diventa disperato. Ha preso consapevolezza di quello che vuole e deve fare. Gli manca il coraggio di fare. Per adesso. Però possono esserci tanti motivi che noi non conosciamo e che lui non ha voglia di spiattellare sul forum.



grazie Apollonia per l'incoraggiamento ....

sì !!! hai ragione

mi manca il coraggio ....

qualcuno mi ha definito uno smidollato qui nel forum ....
probabilmente è vero ....
se sono arrivato a questo punto è perché sono uno smidollato ....
neanche se sposarmi  no ho deciso io ....  l'hanno fatto altri per me

non ho problemi a spiattellare sul forum la mie esperienza ...  non ci conosciamo  e non ci siamo mai visti .... tra di noi c'è un monitor che in qualche modo protegge le nostre vere identità ....
per assurdo potremmo essere vicini di casa ....  addirittura parenti ....
non lo sapremo forse mai ....

comunque grazie !!!
per chi loo sta già facendo chiedo di continuare ad incoraggiarmi ....
piano piano troverò la mia strada ....


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho sottolineato alcune cose che hai scritto.
> Mi fa molta tristezza la descrizione della vostra coppia.
> Vi rinfacciate soltanto i compiti e dei lavori da eseguire: tu concludi con "questa è la quotidianità", che evidenzia ancor di più il fatto che la vostra coppia si è appiattita sui doveri e sugli obblighi, ma in nessuna delle cose che hai scritto ho riconosciuto invece un "piacere".
> E questo vale anche per il tuo rapporto con i figli.
> ...



avrai i tuoi motivi per scrivere tutto questo ....

sappi che non condivido niente


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> avrai i tuoi motivi per scrivere tutto questo ....
> 
> *sappi che non condivido niente*


Perfetto, su un forum non dobbiamo essere tutti d'accordo.
Un forum è un luogo dove confrontarci. E il confronto serve per crescere.
Ti chiedo a questo punto: perché?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> cara nausicaa,
> senza voler togliere niente ad altri che hanno tentato in qualche modo di entrare nella mia storia e di mettersi nei mie panni ....  credo che il tuo intervento sia al momento il più centrato !!
> non finirò mai di ringraziarti per questa tua analisi così mirata .
> 
> ...


calma. molta calma.

proprio adesso che sei al limite della frustrazione non ti puoi permettere di non essere lucido e di farti guidare dall'emotività. Di errori ne hai fatti tanti ma non è questo il momento di lasciare strada a nuovi.

Tu non ne puoi più ma hai delle responsabilità verso la tua famiglia. Dici di volertene assumere le conseguenze ma quello che leggo è che sei disposto a reggere certe conseguenze, non quello che sarebbe necessario fare per il benessere dei figli.
dici che sei disposto a vivere come un morto di fame e a farti odiare dai figli. Quello che vuol dire, in effetti, è che pur di fare in fretta ti laveresti le mani delle conseguenze psicologiche sui tuoi figli. Arrivare ad odiare un genitore è dolorosssimo. Se scappi seguendo solo il tuo desiderio lasciando campo libero a tua moglie, fragile e autodistruttiva, di esprimere il suo dolore appoggiandosi ai figli, esponi i tuoi figli a una tortura, certo non voluta, ma una tortura.

Tu stai scappando. Invece sarebbe il momento di affrontare davvero le cose, coi piedi di piombo e mettendo al primo posto le esigenze dei figli invece che il tuo bisogno di pace. E anche il benessere di tua mglie, che tu vedi ora come una arpia ma che ha i suoi problemi che non riesce ad affrontare. 
saró pure l'ultima a poter parlare ma sei sul punto di creare danni che si potrebbero forse evitare, che di certo si dovrebbero cercare di evitare con tutte le forze.

vai da mediatori familiari e spiega la tua situazione. Cercali bravi, cambiali se non ti convincono. Prenditi TEMPO. Mesi. Mesi per capire tu come dovresti geatire la cosa, mesi per convincere tua moglie a venire con te -i mediatori teoricamente aiutano anche a separarsi "bene"- mesi perchè le cose sedimentino mesi per organizzare le cose in futuro mesi per capire come proteggere i figli.

sei stufo. Ma non puoi pigliare e scappare e chi s'è visto s'è visto. 
Sono pronta ad assumere che a suo tempo i tuoi sforzi per la coppia tu li abbia fatti, ma al momento esprimi una debolezza di carattere, un disfattismo, una arrendevezza che sono di per conto loro una colpa. Anche se comprensibili. Ma come PADRE non puoi continuare cosí. Già hai scritto cose che mi fanno pensare che l'esempio e ll'educZione di padre siano un pò mancate. Basta fare la vittima passiva. 

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> cara nausicaa,
> senza voler togliere niente ad altri che hanno tentato in qualche modo di entrare nella mia storia e di mettersi nei mie panni .... credo che il tuo intervento sia al momento il più centrato !!
> non finirò mai di ringraziarti per questa tua analisi così mirata .
> 
> ...


allora: in prima battuta, per il neretto, mi verrebbe da dirti che sei un coglione e chiuderla pure qui. 
Ma dato che oggi è una bella giornata, vorrei motivare.
In tutto quello che hai raccontato, non ti sei preso una, una sola, una porca, misera responsabilità.
Hai frequentato la donna che hai sposato sotto l'influsso di una setta.
Ti sei sposato perchè te l'hanno detto altri.
Ma eri molto giovane(guarda che un UOMO di 28 anni è responsabile delle sue azioni oramai da una decade, non può più considerarsi TROPPO giovane)
Non ho ben capito come, ma pur non sopportando più la vista di tua moglie da sei anni, hai un figlio di quattro.
Con tre figli a carico hai ben pensato di fuggire e/ o farla finita(ma non l'avresti mai fatto, perchè quelli come te mica la fanno finita, poi con chi possono fare la vittima?).
Non parli chiaro con tua moglie ma se la tua amante te lo chiedesse, molleresti la tua famiglia nel giro di qualche ora.
Saresti disposto addirittura a morire di fame, a farti odiare dai tuoi figli ma l'istinto di scappare, piuttosto che affrontare i problemi E TROVARE UNA SOLUZIONE SENSATA, è l'unico che senti.
Epperò non hai trovato la forza di farlo se non quando ti sei trovato una nuova storia in cui buttarti.
Non una parola sulla paura di ledere la felicità dei tuoi figli o di cambiare in modo irreversibile il loro futuro.
Tantopiù che li lasceresti, da quello che descrivi, gestiti unicamente da un genitore che giudichi inadeguato.
I TUOI FIGLI.
Ecco perchè, secondo me, ti stai comportando da coglione.
Ora, hai due possibilità: continuare a fare il coglione o metterti davanti a uno specchio e guardarti negli occhi, facendo i conti anche e soprattutto con i tuoi errori e le tue mancanze, e comportarti da uomo.
Che l'età oramai ce l'hai e le scuse sono finite.
Quindi: pensare ad una separazione in modo e maniera che sia la meno dolorosa possibile per quelle 3 persone che sono vittime della tua sconsideratezza.
Secondo me.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

No vabbè, mi fa male il cervello.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora: in prima battuta, per il neretto, mi verrebbe da dirti che sei un coglione e chiuderla pure qui.
> Ma dato che oggi è una bella giornata, vorrei motivare.
> In tutto quello che hai raccontato, non ti sei preso una, una sola, una porca, misera responsabilità.
> Hai frequentato la donna che hai sposato sotto l'influsso di una setta.
> ...


Standing ovation


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

che pasiensa la sbriciolata e la nauu


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora: in prima battuta, per il neretto, mi verrebbe da dirti che sei un coglione e chiuderla pure qui.
> Ma dato che oggi è una bella giornata, vorrei motivare.
> In tutto quello che hai raccontato, non ti sei preso una, una sola, una porca, misera responsabilità.
> Hai frequentato la donna che hai sposato sotto l'influsso di una setta.
> ...


Espresso meglio di cosí non si può.


----------



## AnnaBlume (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora: in prima battuta, per il neretto, mi verrebbe da dirti che sei un coglione e chiuderla pure qui.
> Ma dato che oggi è una bella giornata, vorrei motivare.
> In tutto quello che hai raccontato, non ti sei preso una, una sola, una porca, misera responsabilità.
> Hai frequentato la donna che hai sposato sotto l'influsso di una setta.
> ...


Intervento grandioso


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora: in prima battuta, per il neretto, mi verrebbe da dirti che sei un coglione e chiuderla pure qui.
> Ma dato che oggi è una bella giornata, vorrei motivare.
> In tutto quello che hai raccontato, non ti sei preso una, una sola, una porca, misera responsabilità.i
> Hai frequentato la donna che hai sposato sotto l'influsso di una setta.
> ...


Ciao sbricioletta bella... Non a caso ieri pomeriggio l'ho quotato invitandolo ad elencare i suoi difetti tanto per vedere di proporre un'auto critica ma ha ignorato il tutto :carneval:


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao sbricioletta bella... Non a caso ieri pomeriggio l'ho quotato invitandolo ad elencare i suoi difetti tanto per vedere di proporre un'auto critica ma ha ignorato il tutto :carneval:



Ciao

in questo sarà maestro ... 
probabilmente lo fa da una vita ... :mrgreen:

Anche la spinta di danny, mi è piaciuta ...


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao sbricioletta bella... Non a caso ieri pomeriggio l'ho quotato invitandolo ad elencare i suoi difetti tanto per vedere di proporre un'auto critica ma ha ignorato il tutto :carneval:


Ho letto. Così ho pensato di dargli un paio di spunti.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora: in prima battuta, per il neretto, mi verrebbe da dirti che sei un coglione e chiuderla pure qui.
> Ma dato che oggi è una bella giornata, vorrei motivare.
> In tutto quello che hai raccontato, non ti sei preso una, una sola, una porca, misera responsabilità.
> Hai frequentato la donna che hai sposato sotto l'influsso di una setta.
> ...


Amen!


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato;1366006

mi sono sposato molto giovane 28 io e 23 lei ....
[B ha detto:
			
		

> inconsapevolmente !!!
> [/B]per strane alchimie della vita (soprattutto la mia) frequentavamo un gruppo (io adesso la chiamo setta) all'interno della chiesa .... fortunatamente la frequentazione è durata solo un paio d'anni .... *ma evidentemente sono stati capaci di influenzare alcune mie scelte.*
> quella è l'origine dei miei problemi
> probabilmente non avrei mai dovuto sposare questa donna
> ...


Cosa aggiungere a quello che ha scritto Sbriciolata, che condivido?
Tu non hai mai amato tuo moglie.
Mai.
Poveraccia.
Ma ci hai fatto 3 figli insieme.
Sei un pusillanime.
Hai lasciato decidere la tua vita agli altri, e ancora adesso sei qui a cercare la forza che in te non trovi per riuscire a cambiare qualcosa. 
Ma non ce la fai, non ce la farai.
Stai rovinando la tua vita insieme a quella di tua moglie e dei tuoi figli.
Parlarne con lei penso sia chiederti troppo.
Glielo devi, a questo punto.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

poveri figli





danny ha detto:


> Cosa aggiungere a quello che ha scritto Sbriciolata, che condivido?
> Tu non hai mai amato tuo moglie.
> Mai.
> Poveraccia.
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho letto. Così ho pensato di dargli un paio di spunti.


Ti quoto in toto


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

A me vengono solo parolacce...
Sono veramente nauseata dall'esistenza di siffatti soggetti, che non hanno una personalità manco a pagarla oro.
Li ho visti e li conosco quelli che "mi è caduta tra le palle e mò me la tengo", ma perchè? Ma chi ti costringe? E sento lamentele negli anni nei confronti di una donna con cui stanno, ma che non vogliono...che si devono concentrare per farselo venire duro, perchè devono per forza andarci a letto...che devono sopportare svariati atteggiamenti talmente fastidiosi per la gente perchè loro sono ingabbiati in una relazione che non hanno MAI voluto...e però se la sono tenuta...
A me sale la carogna...
E' vero, esistono donne che sono fortemente detestabili, donne che se dici loro che non vuoi più starci minacciano suicidi, donne che non sono donne, ma femmine della peggior specie...ma ancora più peggiore è chi non prende i coglioni in mano e mette un punto a certe cose. Perchè allora ti va bene stare in quella situazione, fino a quando non trovi un'altra...perchè solo ti rode di starci, perchè ti fai talmente schifo da non sopportare di stare solo con te stesso...e allora prendiamo quello che passa il convento...perchè tanto una Donna, solo capendo alla lontana che razza di uomo sei, non ti si piglia manco a morire...

E chiedo scusa l'astio...ma certe cose a me mandano davvero fuori di testa.

E poi li senti così follemente innamorati di un'altra...che se c'ha un minimo di testa dovrebbe solo mandarli a calci in culo.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

A me personalmente ha raggelato la frase sui figli.
e di certo appassionato non si presenta come uomo consapevole e maturo. Vero che non mostra traccia di autocritica e gli farebbe un gran bene.

ma sinceramente, quanti ce ne sono? Uomini e donne che si sono gettati allo sbaraglio incasinando la propria vita e quelle altrui? Tanti. Troppi. Non è uno scherzo della natura.

l'impulso a deridere, a insultare, è altrettanto normale. La rabbia viene e sale. Ma oltre un certo punto (sbri è stata perfetta) a che serve?
gli errori passati non si possono cambiare si puó solo cercare di prendere la strada giusta ORA.

non è che penso che appassionato sia un poverino vittima. Assolutamente. Ma preferisco che stia qui a pensare buono buono e magari calmarsi invece di sbattere il cucchiaio nella minestra esclamando che vuole il divorzio di punto in bianco.

sarà che ho fatto errori simili.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, mi fa male il cervello.


Idem


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me personalmente ha raggelato la frase sui figli.
> e di certo appassionato non si presenta come uomo consapevole e maturo. Vero che non mostra traccia di autocritica e gli farebbe un gran bene.
> *
> ma sinceramente, quanti ce ne sono? Uomini e donne che si sono gettati allo sbaraglio incasinando la propria vita e quelle altrui? Tanti. Troppi. Non è uno scherzo della natura.*
> ...


E perchè mi incazzo io? Perchè ce n'è troppa di gente così...
Io penso solo all'ipotesi di svegliarmi un domani con un uomo che mi vomita addosso tutta la SUA frustrazione cresciuta in anni e anni di relazione che non voleva...
Innanzitutto mi sentirei una grandissima scema a non essermi resa conto prima (poi bisogna vedere quanto una persona non si renda conto eh o se solo la fa comodo in qualche modo...) e in secondo luogo crollerebbe tutto. Mi renderei conto che per anni ho vissuto in una menzogna totale...ma che senso ha rovinare così la vita alle persone?


----------



## matthew (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> vedo che siete in molti con il dente avvelenato ....
> 
> 
> è vero ....
> ...


E' tutto nelle tue mani adesso. Non aspettare oltre e chiarisci la tua posizione.
Sul fatto che avresti dovuto farlo tempo fa, mi spiace ma è così. Indipendentemente dalle scuse che puoi trovare a tua discolpa (o a discolpa di qualcun altro).
La felicità deriva innanzitutto dal sentirsi a posto con se stessi. E tu attualmente non lo sei. Da almeno un anno. Che aspetti a chiudere il cerchio? cosa te lo impedisce? Preferisci vivere nell'ombra di un'apparente felicità (rubata a qualcun altro)? O preferisci vivere il tutto alla luce del sole?
Non basta avere l'intenzione. Se alle parole non seguono i fatti, la perdita è totale.
Quindi: parla con tua moglie, e poi parla con la tua amante (perché allo stato delle cose, lei è questo e null'altro). se necessario, se lo ritenete giusto e ne siete convinti, separatevi, entrambi. 
La felicità dei vostri bimbi passa in primis dalla vostra. Non fingere mai felicità: i bambini se ne accorgono sempre, anche se tu saresti pronto a giurare di no.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E perchè mi incazzo io? Perchè ce n'è troppa di gente così...
> Io penso solo all'ipotesi di svegliarmi un domani con un uomo che mi vomita addosso tutta la SUA frustrazione cresciuta in anni e anni di relazione che non voleva...
> Innanzitutto mi sentirei una grandissima scema a non essermi resa conto prima (poi bisogna vedere quanto una persona non si renda conto eh o se solo la fa comodo in qualche modo...) e in secondo luogo crollerebbe tutto. Mi renderei conto che per anni ho vissuto in una menzogna totale...ma che senso ha rovinare così la vita alle persone?



Che senso ha... Nessuno.
Ma la persona che ha incasinato tutto non è che pensava di incasinare. Pensava di farcela, pensava di stare facendo la scelta giusta, pure se la vocina interiore cercava di urlargli che NO non e cosi.
È una scusa? NO! Io mi fustigo regolarmente mattina mezzogiorno e sera (il doppio durante le feste comandate) per le cazzate che ho fatto e di cui sono pienamente responsabile.
Solo che... Non intendevo fare nulla di male. Ero convinta oltre ogni ragione ed evidenza che avrei fatto stare bene tutti. Che quello che facevo andava bene.
di nuovo, questo toglie qualcuna delle mie responsabilità? No assolutamente. Sono stata cretina, infinitamente cretina, immatura, deficiente, e non solo sto pagando io ma peggio del peggio paga mia figlia. 
E darei qualunque cosa per tornare indietro con la consapevolezza di adesso.
se peró tornassi indietro con la stessa consapevolezza di allora... Rifarei gli stessi errori, perchè ero in assoluta buona fede. Sviata, malata, folle quanto vuoi, ma in buona fede. Mannaggia.


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perfetto, su un forum non dobbiamo essere tutti d'accordo.
> Un forum è un luogo dove confrontarci. E il confronto serve per crescere.
> Ti chiedo a questo punto: perché?


molto sempicemente perché secondo me hai interpretato in maniera sbagliata la mia storia ....


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me vengono solo parolacce...
> Sono veramente nauseata dall'esistenza di siffatti soggetti, che non hanno una personalità manco a pagarla oro.
> Li ho visti e li conosco quelli che "mi è caduta tra le palle e mò me la tengo", ma perchè? Ma chi ti costringe? E sento lamentele negli anni nei confronti di una donna con cui stanno, ma che non vogliono...che si devono concentrare per farselo venire duro, perchè devono per forza andarci a letto...che devono sopportare svariati atteggiamenti talmente fastidiosi per la gente perchè loro sono ingabbiati in una relazione che non hanno MAI voluto...e però se la sono tenuta...
> A me sale la carogna...
> ...


grazie !


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> molto sempicemente perché secondo me hai interpretato in maniera sbagliata la mia storia ....



Non basta dirlo: bisogna spiegarlo.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che senso ha... Nessuno.
> Ma la persona che ha incasinato tutto non è che pensava di incasinare. Pensava di farcela, pensava di stare facendo la scelta giusta, pure se la vocina interiore cercava di urlargli che NO non e cosi.
> È una scusa? NO! Io mi fustigo regolarmente mattina mezzogiorno e sera (il doppio durante le feste comandate) per le cazzate che ho fatto e di cui sono pienamente responsabile.
> Solo che... Non intendevo fare nulla di male. Ero convinta oltre ogni ragione ed evidenza che avrei fatto stare bene tutti. Che quello che facevo andava bene.
> ...


Mi spiace, io non conosco la tua storia...quindi spero davvero di non averti colpita da far male.
E' solo che vedo situazioni simili vicino e uno cerca sempre di svegliare quando le cose sono talmente evidenti...e pensare che ci sono uomini che s-ragionano così mi fa paura...
Tu mi sembri molto razionale e mi pare che abbia una certa consapevolezza globale che non è da tutti...e immagino anche che ci sia arrivata riflettendo bene su quello che sei e su quello che è il tuo vissuto.
Invece chi ha scritto davvero non ha pensato (così sembra) nemmeno un attimo al fatto che forse forse qualche errore di percorso lo ha fatto, che qualche responsabilità ce l'abbia...
Non posso leggere valanghe di schifo addossate a una donna, per quanto sia sbagliata, ineducata e poco rispettosa di sè e nei confronti degli altri...perchè lei così non ci è diventata ieri. E lui parla di crisi di anni e anni, anni in cui comunque mette al mondo un'altra creatura...
E ora questi figli? Dovranno sopportare quale dolore? In nome di cosa? Di un errore fatto vent'anni e passa fa?

Gli errori nella vita si fanno e paradossalmente si fanno spesso in buona fede, ma persevare così per me è troppo...


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho moglie e figli
> lei ha il compagno e figli
> 
> 
> ...


Mah, è anche molto probabile che non te lo chieda. Poi tua moglie potresti mollarla comunque e a prescindere, data la situazione. Attento a non far si che la tua condizione di amante alteri quella di marito e padre di famiglia.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, è anche molto probabile che non te lo chieda. Poi tua moglie potresti mollarla comunque e a prescindere, data la situazione. *Attento a non far si che la tua condizione di amante non alteri quella di marito e padre di famiglia*.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me personalmente ha raggelato la frase sui figli.
> e di certo appassionato non si presenta come uomo consapevole e maturo. Vero che non mostra traccia di autocritica e gli farebbe un gran bene.
> 
> *ma sinceramente, quanti ce ne sono? Uomini e donne che si sono gettati allo sbaraglio incasinando la propria vita e quelle altrui? Tanti. Troppi. Non è uno scherzo della natura.*
> ...


:applauso:


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

a chi mi chiede di elencare i miei difetti dico ....

a che serve?
siete stati così bravi voi a stanarli ....


è vero

sono un superficiale che ha paura del confronto
sono un fissato per le regole e l'ordine (mia moglie mi da pure del fascista anche se non lo sono)
spesso sono forte con i deboli e debole con i forti
ho un rapporto di merda con molti dei miei conoscenti
ho un solo amico vero (che ha la pazienza di giona con me)
sono anche moralista finto-cattolico 


al momento non me ne vengono più ....   

ma sono pronto anche a togliermi i pantaloni se promettete di continuare ad aiutarmi ....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> a chi mi chiede di elencare i miei difetti dico ....
> 
> a che serve?
> siete stati così bravi voi a stanarli ....
> ...


e hai un'amante?


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E perchè mi incazzo io? Perchè ce n'è troppa di gente così...
> Io penso solo all'ipotesi di svegliarmi un domani con un uomo che mi vomita addosso tutta la SUA frustrazione cresciuta in anni e anni di relazione che non voleva...
> Innanzitutto mi sentirei una grandissima scema a non essermi resa conto prima (poi bisogna vedere quanto una persona non si renda conto eh o se solo la fa comodo in qualche modo...) e in secondo luogo crollerebbe tutto. Mi renderei conto che per anni ho vissuto in una menzogna totale...ma che senso ha rovinare così la vita alle persone?


Perché esistono meccanismi all'interno dei quali ti trovi tuo malgrado coinvolto/a. Credimi, è così.
E non ti sto parlando da moglie tradita, ma da FIGLIA tradita.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e hai un'amante?


No Farfalla, è la sua compagna...

E comunque ha detto "finto"...sicchè...


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

leggi anche tra le righe ... 

cerca il dialogo con tua moglie. Un dialogo del incontro, 
per riconoscere che la situazione non va per entrambi ... 

Fa le cose con calma! Tu hai avuto il tuo tempo, 
da del tempo anche a lei ... inizia piano ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi spiace, io non conosco la tua storia...quindi spero davvero di non averti colpita da far male.
> E' solo che vedo situazioni simili vicino e uno cerca sempre di svegliare quando le cose sono talmente evidenti...e pensare che ci sono uomini che s-ragionano così mi fa paura...
> Tu mi sembri molto razionale e mi pare che abbia una certa consapevolezza globale che non è da tutti...e immagino anche che ci sia arrivata riflettendo bene su quello che sei e su quello che è il tuo vissuto.
> Invece chi ha scritto davvero non ha pensato (così sembra) nemmeno un attimo al fatto che forse forse qualche errore di percorso lo ha fatto, che qualche responsabilità ce l'abbia...
> ...


Nessuno credo sia in grado di dirmi cose peggiori di quelle che mi dico io quindi tranquilla che farmi male è estremamente difficile 

I figli... Stellini, si troveranno a ciucciarsi errori di cui non hanno colpe, sarà il loro ingiusto fardello. Ma la vita non è giusta.

ma proprio pensando a 'sti ragazzi e bimbi preferisco dialogare con appassionato in termini rilassati. Ad ogni modo non sono brava nella modalità "prendere a schiaffi per fare svegliare", mentre altri sono maestri (lo dico con stima e ammirazione). A ognuno il suo modo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> a chi mi chiede di elencare i miei difetti dico ....
> 
> a che serve?
> siete stati così bravi voi a stanarli ....
> ...


Grazie per l'offerta ma, parlando a titolo personale, sarebbe un sacrificio inutile, il tuo.
Ma visto che hai grossomodo un'idea di cosa potresti migliorare, piglia l'occasione e stupisciti.
Tira fuori le p.. ehm, no... metti da parte le meschinerie e comincia a ragionare sulle possibilità REALI che hai.
Tipo: fai conto che l'amante(chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome, che qui di supercazzole non se ne fa uso) non esista.
Vuoi separarti?
Quale scenario puoi dipingere per te e la tua famiglia?
Perchè i tuoi figli sono e restano la tua famiglia, ok?


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Perché esistono meccanismi all'interno dei quali ti trovi tuo malgrado coinvolto/a. Credimi, è così.
> E non ti sto parlando da moglie tradita, ma da FIGLIA tradita.


Ho una persona molto vicina che mi pare assomigli per molti versi ad Appassionato...sono anni che mi chiedo perchè continui a stare in questa situazione...e ringrazio Dio che non abbia messo al mondo figli (pur se lei non vedeva l'ora e credo che qualche escamotage per farsi mettere incinta lo abbia cercato)
Non ho mai risposte, ma vedo una sorta di rassegnazione a farsi scorrere la vita addosso che non mi piace per niente.
Dipendiamo dalle nostre scelte, non dalle scelte degli altri...

Il rapporto genitori-figli è quanto di più complicato e delicato esista, quindi non mi permetto di dirti niente...
Ma il rapporto tra due adulti consenzienti che decidono di compiere un cammino insieme non è così complicato.
Un rapporto tra uomo e donna alla fine è anche semplice. A me se un uomo mi viene a dire che la sua compagna lo disgusta, non ne è attratto, deve impegnarsi per avere un rapporto sessuale mi fa venire i brividi di freddo...nessuno lo costringe a vivere una situazione simile...è questo che voglio far capire.
E non tollero che poi uno si lamenti dopo anni e anni...perchè le cose non cambiano dal giorno alla notte!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho moglie e figli
> lei ha il compagno e figli
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> a chi mi chiede di elencare i miei difetti dico ....
> 
> a che serve?
> siete stati così bravi voi a stanarli ....
> ...


queste finte prese di responsabilità lasciano il tempo che trovano.

hai cominciato a cercare mediatori? Sei disposto ad aspettare pazientemente un anno prima di arrivare alla separazione? Come pensi che gestirebbe tua moglie la separazione e la gestione dei figli? Avete abbastanza sostanze per affrontare due vite separate con le spese e tutto?

sei disposto ad affrontare tutto, non solo le conseguenze che ti aspetti ma pure i doveri di cui non hai parlato? Lottare per educare i tuoi figli e non lasciarli soli etc etc?

attualmente, mantieni un qualche potere decisionale in casa o hai mollato ogni tentativo di confrontarti alla pari con tua moglie sulle questioni familiari? Sei in grado di parlare sinceramente con lei riguardo a qualche cosa?


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> a chi mi chiede di elencare i miei difetti dico ....
> 
> a che serve?
> siete stati così bravi voi a stanarli ....
> ...



Promesso. Non sono qui per spettegolare.
Ci sono 3 figli di mezzo, la tua vita e quella di tua moglie.
L'autocritica è necessaria. Quando si tradisce si tende sempre a attribuire all'altro tutte le colpe.
Senza però trovarle in noi.
Tu hai esordito nella maniera più classica.
Ora devi capire cosa ti aspetta e esattamente quello che vuoi.


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggi anche tra le righe ...
> 
> ...



grazie sienne  della pacatezza e delle cose sensate che hai scritto


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Grazie per l'offerta ma, parlando a titolo personale, sarebbe un sacrificio inutile, il tuo.
> Ma visto che hai grossomodo un'idea di cosa potresti migliorare, piglia l'occasione e stupisciti.
> Tira fuori le p.. ehm, no... metti da parte le meschinerie e comincia a ragionare sulle possibilità REALI che hai.
> Tipo: fai conto che l'amante(chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome, che qui di supercazzole non se ne fa uso) non esista.
> ...


Infatti. Cominciamo dalle priorità, magari aiuterebbero a riprendere il controllo sul senso di responsabilità e maturità.

Cominciamo col dire che, se un colpo di spugna è pure possibile, ne vanno valutate  e previste le conseguenze. Perché se esordisci dicendo che sei innamorato pazzo, hai già detto che sei fuori di melone.


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Promesso. Non sono qui per spettegolare.
> Ci sono 3 figli di mezzo, la tua vita e quella di tua moglie.
> L'autocritica è necessaria. Quando si tradisce si tende sempre a attribuire all'altro tutte le colpe.
> Senza però trovarle in noi.
> ...


in realtà - e non è un gioco di parole - ho espresso ciò che provo e sento nei confronti di mia moglie ....

ma non è così automatico che le responsabilità siano e siano tutte sue ....   io almeno non l'ho detto

ho dipinto una situazione senza dire se "la colpa" fosse mia o sua


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> molto sempicemente perché secondo me hai interpretato in maniera sbagliata la mia storia ....


Appassionato mi ricordi una persona...

e dico  che anche noi che ci si aspetta da uno che non è in grado di decidere quale scarpa allacciarsi se non glielo dicono gli altri?

se tutto è andato così è solo responsabilità tua... ti sei messo su un piedistallo a giudicare tutti...ma non agire...perche sei un incapace! 

Ah già ma quelli come te sn bravi a far le vittime... e il mondo è contro di voi...quando il mondo nn vi caga proprio. ..e portate all'esasperazione il partner!nn andrà mai bene!

non avete le palle di scegliere e se qualche anima pia vi aiuta in tal senso lo pagherà a vita...perché voi siete poveri e vittime di scelte altrui!  

Sembra che il mondo vi caschi che non potete scegliere...no non sceglietr lo fate apposta...cosi poi potete rinfacciarr con la classica frase "la colpa é tua" 

La colpa sarà sempre di altri finche non avrete le palle di agire... ma no...voi fate grandi pensieri...spacco il mondo vi abbandono tutti... ecc ecc ma poi vi si trova come piccoli vermi a strisciare nello stesso punto!fate tragedie a parole che ank Shakespeare vi applaude...ma nei fatti siete delle larve umane... nientr personalità niente nulla...

ma ora mi chiedo...perché perché?? Gli esseri come te accettano di far figli?? Perché?? Il pene non te lo potevi tenere nei pantaloni?

ah no ma avrà insistito tua moglie... già è colpa sua. .. 

guarda se qui ci sn delle vittime sono i tuoi figli!ora fai il padre per una volta...e delle tue sofferenze indottr dal tuo non aver carattere ti ci pulisci il sedere...

ma ti rendi conto k nn hai tre pacchi o tre bambolotti ma tre bimbi...tre responsabilità ti rendi conto che tu non sei vittima di nulla sei solo un povero imbecille per il mondo?? Ti rendi? Guarda disgusti e basta... me ne esco...ma per esser corretta PENSA AI TUOI TRR FIGLI.


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> queste finte prese di responsabilità lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> 
> hai cominciato a cercare mediatori? Sei disposto ad aspettare pazientemente un anno prima di arrivare alla separazione? Come pensi che gestirebbe tua moglie la separazione e la gestione dei figli? Avete abbastanza sostanze per affrontare due vite separate con le spese e tutto?
> 
> ...



no nausicaa,

non ho fatto ancora niente di tutto questo .....

fino ad oggi mi sono solo lamentato


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Appassionato mi ricordi una persona...
> 
> e dico  che anche noi che ci si aspetta da uno che non è in grado di decidere quale scarpa allacciarsi se non glielo dicono gli altri?
> 
> ...


grazie !


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Perché esistono meccanismi all'interno dei quali ti trovi tuo malgrado coinvolto/a. Credimi, è così.
> E non ti sto parlando da moglie tradita, ma da FIGLIA tradita.


Ecco brava...se si parla da figli si sa...


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> no nausicaa,
> 
> non ho fatto ancora niente di tutto questo .....
> 
> fino ad oggi mi sono solo lamentato



Bon.

Comincia dal comprendere e accettare che il percorso della separazione non sarà breve. Tu in certi momenti te lo immagini come un qualcosa che finalmente ti libera, ma non è così.
Ora sei sposato, rimarrai sposato per tutta la separazione, e rimarrai sempre il padre dei VOSTRI figli, quindi continuerai ad avere rapporti con lei. E spero bene che continuerai ad essere il loro padre. 
Mettitela via, fai grossi respiri e innanzitutto interiorizza per bene che ci vorrà TEMPO, e che tu per primo dovresti volere tempo perchè questa separazione sia la meno peggio possibile per i vostri figli.

Quindi, escludi completamente i pensieri di gesti eclatanti improvvisi. Nella maniera più assoluta.

Pigliati qualche giorno per assimilare quanto ti è stato scritto qui.

Cerca di pigliare tutto il rancore che hai verso tua moglie e ficcalo nel cassetto "ho anche io le mie responsabilità, ora sto cominciando il percorso verso la separazione che sconvolgerà le vite a tutti, posso anche archiviare questi motivi di frustrazione e cercare di pensare in modo lucido e non da frustrato sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi"

E appena ti senti pronto, cerca mediatori con cui parlare.


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

credo, che il concetto sia arrivato ... 

Probabilmente entrambi si accusano a vicenda. 
Una spirale ... e ci è voluto un tradimento per capirlo. 

È un anno che frequenti la tua "compagna" ... 
E sei arrivato qui con la consapevolezza che non vuoi più. 
Prendi ora tua moglie per mano ... in questo percorso. 
Se non funziona ... cerca un mediatore ... ma fa con calma. 
Ci vorrà del tempo ... molto tempo. Ne sei consapevole?


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> grazie !


Classica risposta... 
quando lo faccio presente alla persona che ho vicino come te... mi dice grazie. ..poi si ammutolisce e piange. .. vegeta per un po sul letto... e poi riprende il lamento...cosa sarà cambiato nel frattempo? ?? NULLA


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Classica risposta...
> quando lo faccio presente alla persona che ho vicino come te... mi dice grazie. ..poi si ammutolisce e piange. .. vegeta per un po sul letto... e poi riprende il lamento...cosa sarà cambiato nel frattempo? ?? NULLA


Ha detto grazie pure a me...niente di nuovo...


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Classica risposta...
> quando lo faccio presente alla persona che ho vicino come te... mi dice grazie. ..poi si ammutolisce e piange. .. vegeta per un po sul letto... e poi riprende il lamento...cosa sarà cambiato nel frattempo? ?? NULLA


sì, ma ora basta però !!!

perché un po' mi hai rotto il cazzo !!!

ho già i miei di problemi quindi i tuoi e quelli di quello stronzo vicino a te tieniteli per te !!!


e vaffanculo !!!


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Appassionato, ti hanno scritto in tanti, alcuni forse più "aggressivi" (e parlo per me) di altri, ma il succo della questione rimane: SVEGLIATI!
E fai i compiti!:carneval:

Che poi non è altro quello che tante persone più brave di me a esprimere certi concetti e a sviscerare i problemi ti hanno scritto di fare.
Prometto che ti aiuteremo, sono sicura di questo. Ci sono tante persone di buon cuore qui.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Classica risposta...
> quando lo faccio presente alla persona che ho vicino come te... mi dice grazie. ..poi si ammutolisce e piange. .. vegeta per un po sul letto... e poi riprende il lamento...cosa sarà cambiato nel frattempo? ?? NULLA


Certo, uno piange per buon tempo,si lamenta dal piacere.
Dimmi Tu cosa deve cambiare!


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ecco brava...se si parla da figli si sa...


Lasciamo perdere, va là!


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che il concetto sia arrivato ...
> 
> ...



guarda sienne,

pensavo che l'approdo qui sul forum fosse la partenza .....
devo ricredermi
il percorso, lungo, che ho fatto io non serve a niente se non comincio a coinvolgere mia moglie ....

apprezzo diversi interventi su questo 3d ...
ne devo cogliere l'essenza ...


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì, ma ora basta però !!!
> 
> perché un po' mi hai rotto il cazzo !!!
> 
> ...


Ma perché la prendi sul personale? Anche se Scared ha usato troppa enfasi, pur esagerando, ti ha fornito una visione che non è affatto da scartare, anzi.

Il problema al momento, credo, è che tu non sia in grado di percepire e comprendere fino in fondo le considerazioni che ti arrivano.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì, ma ora basta però !!!
> 
> perché un po' mi hai rotto il cazzo !!!
> 
> ...


Ah vero i tuoi problemi... tutta sta grinta che hai dietro ad uno schermo usala per metter ordine nella tua vita!  Come ora sai benissimo ringhiare usalo per metter alla luce alla povera moglie che ti sopporta di chi ha davvero al suo fianco... ed educa con modi dolci e gentili i tuoi figli all'ordine!ma non urlando a stronzo fascista. ..

che ne so lascisno i vestiti a giro chiami un tuo figlio e gli dici"caio me la daresti una mano? " e cosi con tutti gli altri...anchr con tua moglie con cui sei restio... "cara che ne dici se facciamo una passeggiata al parco?" Bisogna saperle dire le cose...tu le pretendi e lo dimostri anche in questi due post in cui ti ho stuzzicato apposta!

le cose vanno conquistate nessuno le regala!


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> guarda sienne,
> 
> pensavo che l'approdo qui sul forum fosse la partenza .....
> devo ricredermi
> ...


E' comunque una partenza,sarà falsa o falsata ma è importante!


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Appassionato, ti hanno scritto in tanti, alcuni forse più "aggressivi" (e parlo per me) di altri, ma il succo della questione rimane: SVEGLIATI!
> E fai i compiti!:carneval:
> 
> Che poi non è altro quello che tante persone più brave di me a esprimere certi concetti e a sviscerare i problemi ti hanno scritto di fare.
> Prometto che ti aiuteremo, sono sicura di questo. Ci sono tante persone di buon cuore qui.



grazie Apollonia


sono molto confuso ...


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> guarda sienne,
> 
> pensavo che l'approdo qui sul forum fosse la partenza .....
> devo ricredermi
> ...



Ciao

non credo che non abbia servito. 
Lo dici tu stesso ... percorso lungo ... per capire. 
Ha servito, per poter intraprendere il prossimo percorso ... 
Quello con tua moglie. Ti aiuterà ad avere pazienza ... 

Perfetto!


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ha detto grazie pure a me...niente di nuovo...


Letto ora...Avevo bloccato per un attimo la lettura o davvero andavo oltre


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah vero i tuoi problemi... tutta sta grinta che hai dietro ad uno schermo usala per metter ordine nella tua vita!  Come ora sai benissimo ringhiare usalo per metter alla luce alla povera moglie che ti sopporta di chi ha davvero al suo fianco... ed educa con modi dolci e gentili i tuoi figli all'ordine!ma non urlando a stronzo fascista. ..
> 
> che ne so lascisno i vestiti a giro chiami un tuo figlio e gli dici"caio me la daresti una mano? " e cosi con tutti gli altri...anchr con tua moglie con cui sei restio... "cara che ne dici se facciamo una passeggiata al parco?" Bisogna saperle dire le cose...tu le pretendi e lo dimostri anche in questi due post in cui ti ho stuzzicato apposta!
> 
> le cose vanno conquistate nessuno le regala!



se questo è il tuo approccio nei miei confronti 

rivaffanculo !!!!

arrivi qui senza sapere un cazzo di me, mi attacchi come se fossi il tuo peggior nemico ....

e quando ti rispondo per le rime, piccato, mi dici che era una strategia ....   che mi hai stuzzicato apposta ?!?!?!


ma vaffanculo vai !!!


sono qui per ascoltare chi ha qualcosa di serio da dirmi .... non chi vuole accusae me per i problemi che ha


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> a chi mi chiede di elencare i miei difetti dico ....
> 
> a che serve?
> siete stati così bravi voi a stanarli ....
> ...


Ti hanno già consigliato intanto di approcciare il tutto chiedendo un dialogo con tua moglie


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> se questo è il tuo approccio nei miei confronti
> 
> rivaffanculo !!!!
> 
> ...


E vai!!!!!!! Sono d'accordo abbasso le strategie.....


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> grazie Apollonia
> 
> 
> sono molto confuso ...


Ci credo che tu sia confuso. Sei nella nebbia più totale. Una passo alla volta, ricorda.
Sei sul lavoro? Se puoi, esci a fare due passi da solo, e incomincia a pensare a cosa potresti dire stasera a tua moglie. Stasera quando sei a casa, in un momento di tranquillità, parla con lei.
A-GI-SCI.
Noi siamo qui.:smile:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> se questo è il tuo approccio nei miei confronti
> 
> rivaffanculo !!!!
> 
> ...





Trinità ha detto:


> E vai!!!!!!! Sono d'accordo abbasso le strategie.....


E se invece ci dessimo tutti una calmatina. Scared potrà aver messo pure troppa enfasi in quello che voleva dire ma non ha mandato a fanculo nessuno.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E se invece ci dessimo tutti una calmatina. Scared potrà aver messo pure troppa enfasi in quello che voleva dire ma non ha mandato a fanculo nessuno.


Tuba vaffanculo!


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ci credo che tu sia confuso. Sei nella nebbia più totale. Una passo alla volta, ricorda.
> Sei sul lavoro? Se puoi, esci a fare due passi da solo, e incomincia a pensare a cosa potresti dire stasera a tua moglie. Stasera quando sei a casa, in un momento di tranquillità, parla con lei.
> A-GI-SCI.
> Noi siamo qui.:smile:


Non so se ce la faccio...
Ho paura


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tuba vaffanculo!


Kiss my ass


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Non so se ce la faccio...
> Ho paura


Di cosa?


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E se invece ci dessimo tutti una calmatina. Scared potrà aver messo pure troppa enfasi in quello che voleva dire ma non ha mandato a fanculo nessuno.


Chiedo scusa per la mia reazione

Ho perso le staffe
Mi sono sentito accusato  dei problemi di scared


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di cosa?


Di non essere in grado di gestire la situazione


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa per la mia reazione
> 
> Ho perso le staffe
> Mi sono sentito accusato  dei problemi di scared


Bravo appassionato, tranquillizzati.
Vedi, le persone che hanno subito un torto indelebile tendono a consolarsi con la rabbia e quindi ti danno l'impressione 
di accusarti dei loro problemi, ma non è così, si deve cercare di ascoltarli e non solo sentirli.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Di non essere in grado di gestire la situazione



Sinceramente non penso che tu lo sia. In questo momento.
E fare qualcosa per "dimostrare" a noi di essere in grado di farlo non mi sembra una cosa sensata, o per dimostrare a te stesso che sai pure prendere una decisione.

"Fare" può essere anche riflettere -riflettere davvero, non sopportare senza pensare a come cambiare le cose.
"Fare" è pensare alle possibilità per il futuro
"Fare" è chiedersi come proteggere i figli.
"Fare" è anche contattare mediatori o quel che è.

Aprire la bocca stasera senza sapere neppure bene che dire mi sembra più un "dispare" .

Poi fà come vuoi, ma per me sei "assolto" se ti prendi ancora tempo epr pensare invece che affrettare le cose senza testa sulle spalle.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa per la mia reazione
> 
> Ho perso le staffe
> Mi sono sentito accusato  dei problemi di scared


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Bravo appassionato, tranquillizzati.
> Vedi, le persone che hanno subito un torto indelebile tendono a consolarsi con la rabbia e quindi ti danno l'impressione
> di accusarti dei loro problemi, ma non è così, si deve cercare di ascoltarli e non solo sentirli.



Scusa, sono stata via un pò e mi sa che mi sono persa il tuo ingresso. Chi sei? La tua storia è scritta da qualche parte?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tuba vaffanculo!


ahahahahhahahhahhhh 
ma sei tremenda


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, sono stata via un pò e mi sa che mi sono persa il tuo ingresso. Chi sei? La tua storia è scritta da qualche parte?


Ciao Nausicaa,
la mia storia non l'ho ancora scritta è vero, non ho ancora trovato il modo per poterla esporre.
E' maleducato entrare senza presentarsi ma questo è il mio carattere e cerco di fare piccoli passi aspettando il coraggio.
Comunque sono un traditore.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa,
> la mia storia non l'ho ancora scritta è vero, non ho ancora trovato il modo per poterla esporre.
> E' maleducato entrare senza presentarsi ma questo è il mio carattere e cerco di fare piccoli passi aspettando il coraggio.
> Comunque sono un traditore.



ognuno ha i suoi tempi. Nessuna maleducazione, ero solo curiosa.


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sinceramente non penso che tu lo sia. In questo momento.
> E fare qualcosa per "dimostrare" a noi di essere in grado di farlo non mi sembra una cosa sensata, o per dimostrare a te stesso che sai pure prendere una decisione.
> 
> "Fare" può essere anche riflettere -riflettere davvero, non sopportare senza pensare a come cambiare le cose.
> ...



Ho appena preso contatto e-mail con un mediatore....
Spero che risponda  presto


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Vediamo che succede....


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sinceramente non penso che tu lo sia. In questo momento.
> E fare qualcosa per "dimostrare" a noi di essere in grado di farlo non mi sembra una cosa sensata, o per dimostrare a te stesso che sai pure prendere una decisione.
> 
> "Fare" può essere anche riflettere -riflettere davvero, non sopportare senza pensare a come cambiare le cose.
> ...


E che, io do i compiti a vanvera???:carneval:


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Ho appena preso contatto e-mail con un mediatore....
> Spero che risponda  presto


Ohhhhhhhh! Visto che il primo passo l'hai fatto?:up:


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa,
> la mia storia non l'ho ancora scritta è vero, non ho ancora trovato il modo per poterla esporre.
> E' maleducato entrare senza presentarsi ma questo è il mio carattere e cerco di fare piccoli passi aspettando il coraggio.
> *Comunque sono un traditore.*


Ahia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Ho appena preso contatto e-mail con un mediatore....
> Spero che risponda presto


è sempre il primo passo quello più difficile. Poi passa la paura. Coraggio e tieni ben presenti le tue priorità, vedrai che a una soluzione di cui non dovrai dolerti ci arrivi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ahia!


embè ma se è uno e trino la questione sarà pure complessa, no?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> embè ma se è uno e trino la questione sarà pure complessa, no?


Io penso subito a Terence Hill!


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> embè ma se è uno e trino la questione sarà pure complessa, no?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ohhhhhhhh! Visto che il primo passo l'hai fatto?:up:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è sempre il primo passo quello più difficile. Poi passa la paura. Coraggio e tieni ben presenti le tue priorità, vedrai che a una soluzione di cui non dovrai dolerti ci arrivi.



grazie!!   grazie !!   grazie !!!

è che adesso sono assolutamente pervaso dal terrore ....

sono in ufficio e sto piangendo come una vite tagliata .............

promettetemi che ci sarete anche in futuro !!!


ah ....   appuntamento per il 10 luglio


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> grazie!!   grazie !!   grazie !!!
> 
> è che adesso sono assolutamente pervaso dal terrore ....
> 
> ...



ma ci vai da solo, la prima volta?


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> grazie!!   grazie !!   grazie !!!
> 
> è che adesso sono assolutamente pervaso dal terrore ....
> 
> ...



Ciao


lo so ... un conto è sfogarsi ... uno sognare ... uno desiderare ecc. 
ma passare ai fatti piano piano ... tutta un'altra cosa ... 

sfogati! Qui c'è sempre qualcuno ... 


hai fatto un grande passo ... 


sienne


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma ci vai da solo, la prima volta?



sì !!!
vado solo ....
a schiarirmi le idee ....
a capire davvero cosa voglia dire SEPARARSI DALLA MOGLIE !!!

perché forse non ho ancora ben chiaro cosa mi aspetta


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì !!!
> vado solo ....
> a schiarirmi le idee ....
> a capire davvero cosa voglia dire SEPARARSI DALLA MOGLIE !!!
> ...


ok, secondo me fai bene, ti auguro di trovare una persona in gamba che possa darti una mano:smile:


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì !!!
> vado solo ....
> a schiarirmi le idee ....
> a capire davvero cosa voglia dire SEPARARSI DALLA MOGLIE !!!
> ...


In bocca al lupo!
Ringraziala!Ricordati di LEI!Riparti con LEI!ciao


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> *In bocca al lupo*!
> Ringraziala!Ricordati di LEI!Riparti con LEI!ciao


Conoscete l'origine di questa espressione? L'ho imparata ieri ...


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Conoscete l'origine di questa espressione? L'ho imparata ieri ...



Ciao

racconta ... 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Conoscete l'origine di questa espressione? L'ho imparata ieri ...


No!Ho sbagliato qualcosa?


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì !!!
> vado solo ....
> a schiarirmi le idee ....
> a capire davvero cosa voglia dire SEPARARSI DALLA MOGLIE !!!
> ...


Oltre a questo, nel frattempo, dovresti riuscire ad interrompere le frequentazioni con la tua amante.

Non si sa mai, ti chiede di lasciare tua moglie e ti scombussola i progetti.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> racconta ...
> 
> ...


Tratto dal quotidiano partenopeo "Il Mattino"

<<E' tra le frasi più gettonate quando si spera che vada tutto liscio.	«In  bocca al lupo». Si dice augurando a qualcuno che un certo evento vada  per il meglio. E ogni volta ci si sente rispondere «crepi». Così, il  povero lupo finisce male anche nelle frasi fatte. Ma in questo caso le  cose non stanno proprio così. Almeno a sentire animalisti ed etologi.  Una caratteristica del suo modo di vivere è la chiave del suo riscatto.  Sì perché il protagonista di fiabe e leggende è solito costruire la sua  tana in luoghi sicuri e segreti tanto che riuscire a trovarne una, non è  roba da tutti i giorni. Per istinto sposta i propri cuccioli in bocca,  soprattutto quando avverte un pericolo vicino.
_*I piccoli tenuti dunque dalla mamma in quel modo così delicato ma nel  contempo saldo, sono protetti al massimo. Ecco perché augurare a  qualcuno di trovarsi tra le fauci di questo splendido animale è un modo  per auspicargli di essere protetto e guidato proprio dallo spirito forte  e maestoso del lupo.*_
Allora cosa rispondere a quell'augurio? «Lunga vita al lupo» oppure «Evviva il lupo» oppure un semplice «Grazie»>>.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> No!Ho sbagliato qualcosa?


No, nulla, era solo per curiosità :smile:


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> grazie!!   grazie !!   grazie !!!
> 
> è che adesso sono assolutamente *pervaso dal terrore *....
> 
> ...


Respira lentamente, molto lentamente. Chiudi gli occhi e pensa ad una nuvola minacciosa in un cielo sereno. Caricala di tutti i tuoi problemi, ma proprio tutti, e falla scorrere davanti agli occhi. Ritorna il cielo sereno e limpido. Respira.
Non è uno scherzo. E' un esercizio per ritrovare un po' di serenità che ho imparato tanti anni fa facendo yoga. E funziona.
Promesso che ci saremo!


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tratto dal quotidiano partenopeo "Il Mattino"
> 
> <<E' tra le frasi più gettonate quando si spera che vada tutto liscio.    «In  bocca al lupo». Si dice augurando a qualcuno che un certo evento vada  per il meglio. E ogni volta ci si sente rispondere «crepi». Così, il  povero lupo finisce male anche nelle frasi fatte. Ma in questo caso le  cose non stanno proprio così. Almeno a sentire animalisti ed etologi.  Una caratteristica del suo modo di vivere è la chiave del suo riscatto.  Sì perché il protagonista di fiabe e leggende è solito costruire la sua  tana in luoghi sicuri e segreti tanto che riuscire a trovarne una, non è  roba da tutti i giorni. Per istinto sposta i propri cuccioli in bocca,  soprattutto quando avverte un pericolo vicino.
> _*I piccoli tenuti dunque dalla mamma in quel modo così delicato ma nel  contempo saldo, sono protetti al massimo. Ecco perché augurare a  qualcuno di trovarsi tra le fauci di questo splendido animale è un modo  per auspicargli di essere protetto e guidato proprio dallo spirito forte  e maestoso del lupo.*_
> ...


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tratto dal quotidiano partenopeo "Il Mattino"
> 
> <<E' tra le frasi più gettonate quando si spera che vada tutto liscio.    «In  bocca al lupo». Si dice augurando a qualcuno che un certo evento vada  per il meglio. E ogni volta ci si sente rispondere «crepi». Così, il  povero lupo finisce male anche nelle frasi fatte. Ma in questo caso le  cose non stanno proprio così. Almeno a sentire animalisti ed etologi.  Una caratteristica del suo modo di vivere è la chiave del suo riscatto.  Sì perché il protagonista di fiabe e leggende è solito costruire la sua  tana in luoghi sicuri e segreti tanto che riuscire a trovarne una, non è  roba da tutti i giorni. Per istinto sposta i propri cuccioli in bocca,  soprattutto quando avverte un pericolo vicino.
> _*I piccoli tenuti dunque dalla mamma in quel modo così delicato ma nel  contempo saldo, sono protetti al massimo. Ecco perché augurare a  qualcuno di trovarsi tra le fauci di questo splendido animale è un modo  per auspicargli di essere protetto e guidato proprio dallo spirito forte  e maestoso del lupo.*_
> Allora cosa rispondere a quell'augurio? «Lunga vita al lupo» oppure «Evviva il lupo» oppure un semplice «Grazie»>>.



Ciao 

grazie! Molto bello ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie! Molto bello ...
> 
> ...


Sì, davvero bello!


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Hellseven ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tratto dal quotidiano partenopeo "Il Mattino"
> ...


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Oltre a questo, nel frattempo, dovresti riuscire ad interrompere le frequentazioni con la tua amante.
> 
> Non si sa mai, ti chiede di lasciare tua moglie e ti scombussola i progetti.



sa già dell'appuntamento ....  non dimentichiamoci che è una collega ....    
questo non puoi chiedermelo ....   sarebbe veramente troppo ......




Apollonia ha detto:


> Respira lentamente, molto lentamente. Chiudi gli occhi e pensa ad una nuvola minacciosa in un cielo sereno. Caricala di tutti i tuoi problemi, ma proprio tutti, e falla scorrere davanti agli occhi. Ritorna il cielo sereno e limpido. Respira.
> Non è uno scherzo. E' un esercizio per ritrovare un po' di serenità che ho imparato tanti anni fa facendo yoga. E funziona.
> Promesso che ci saremo!


si grazie apollonia ....
conosco bene questo esercizio ....
ho praticato yoga per diversi anni e forse non avrei mai dovuto smettere


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sa già dell'appuntamento ....  non dimentichiamoci che è una collega ....
> questo non puoi chiedermelo ....   sarebbe veramente troppo ......


Occhio, occhio, occhissimo!



appassionato ha detto:


> si grazie apollonia ....
> conosco bene questo esercizio ....
> ho praticato yoga per diversi anni e forse non avrei mai dovuto smettere


Bene! Anch'io non avrei dovuto smettere. Ma alcuni esercizi mi sono rimasti e li pratico tuttora.
Come quello che ti ho scritto sopra.


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sa già dell'appuntamento ....  non dimentichiamoci che è una collega ....
> questo non puoi chiedermelo .... *  sarebbe veramente troppo* ......


Però tu lo avevi ipotizzato, tanto che per rafforzare la cosa dipingevi (si fa per dire senza che ti offendi) tua moglie come una rompicoglioni.

Comunque non è questo, quello che volevo dirti è che non è che risolvi tutto con 4-5 post in un thread di un forum. Queste cose necessitano di tempo, impegno e coscienza. Però, devo dire, una bozza di primo passo l'hai fatta.

Tieni l'altra lontana da questa fase.


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma secondo me non esiste che debba lasciare la moglie per l'amante.
> Rischia di fare un botto clamoroso.
> 
> Io la penso come lothar, l'amante è bella e brava finché si vive una storia extra, piena di passione e di emozioni. Difficile che funzioni come storia ufficiale.
> ...




non so come andrà a finire questa storia....

ma sto cercando di tenere le due situazioni ben distinte


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma secondo me non esiste che debba lasciare la moglie per l'amante.
> Rischia di fare un botto clamoroso.
> 
> Io la penso come lothar, l'amante è bella e brava finché si vive una storia extra, piena di passione e di emozioni. Difficile che funzioni come storia ufficiale.
> ...


Ma io la penso cosi. Il fatto è che tutto questo richiede una certa lucidità, anche se il termine lucidità in questo caso è improprio.

La mia era una scherzosa provocazione, perché il messaggio reale era quello di lasciare fuori da tutto questo l'amante per quanto possibile. Le due cose vanno bellamente e facilmente in conflitto e l'una condiziona l'altra. Se a questo aggiungi una condizione in cui la coscienza dei fatti e delle situazioni è alterata, stai fresca a circoscrivere le motivazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> non so come andrà a finire questa storia....
> 
> ma sto cercando di tenere le due situazioni ben distinte


finchè la vedi la senti le situazioni non saranno mai ben distinte


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> finchè la vedi la senti le situazioni non saranno mai ben distinte


E si. Quindi oltre le intenzioni e le parole bisognerebbe introdurre anche qualche fatto. Dovrebbe staccare un po' con l'altra.


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> finchè la vedi la senti le situazioni non saranno mai ben distinte



hai ragione .....   ma io ne sono innamorato

faccio fatica solo a pensare di non vederla ...

non è una cotta ....

è amore vero


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> hai ragione .....   *ma io ne sono innamorato*
> 
> faccio fatica solo a pensare di non vederla ...
> 
> ...


Sicuramente. Ma non credere che quella sia una condizione ottimale per te, e neanche di per se.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> hai ragione .....   ma io ne sono innamorato
> 
> faccio fatica solo a pensare di non vederla ...
> 
> ...


Ho tanta paura che ti leggeremo in cronaca a te. Speriamo di no.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> hai ragione ..... ma io ne sono innamorato
> 
> faccio fatica solo a pensare di non vederla ...
> 
> ...


non lo metto in dubbio
Ma hai 3 figli e non hai 15 anni. Io mi concentrerei su di loro e su come sistemare al meglio, nel clima più sereno possibile, il loro futuro.
Se lei ti ama ti aspetta e capirà. Invece se non capisce che il tuo primo pensiero sono i tuoi figli, io mi porrei delle domande


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio
> Ma hai 3 figli e non hai 15 anni. Io mi concentrerei su di loro e su come sistemare al meglio, nel clima più sereno possibile, il loro futuro.
> Se lei ti ama ti aspetta e capirà.* Invece se non capisce che il tuo primo pensiero sono i tuoi figli, io mi porrei delle domande*


Ma probabilmente nemmeno esiste questo pericolo, almeno non quanto l'innamoramento.


----------



## appassionato (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho tanta paura che ti leggeremo in cronaca a te. Speriamo di no.




anch'io spero di no !!


----------



## appassionato (2 Luglio 2014)

ieri sera mi sono visto con la mia compagna ....

le ho parlato di voi ....

le ho fatto leggere qualcosa che mi ero stampato ....   nausicaa, apollonia, sienne

non ha saputo non darvi ragione !!!  ma abbiamo deciso che lotteremo per la nostra storia ....

abbiamo concordato che il cammino sarà lungo, impervio, nessuno ci regsalerà niente ....

ma siamo determinati a lottare per noi ....  ci sostrremo reciprocamente quando vacilleremo, ci daremo da fare perché i nostri figli comprendano e ci daremo da fare per continuare ad educarli ...

ma non siamo disposti a lasciarci andare, non ce lo meritiamo ...

i nostri attuali partner potranno non comprendere e farci guerra, oppure potranno comprendere pur non condividendo le posizioni ....

quando sarà il momento ....  e dio solo sa quando arriverà, io e lei saremo pronti


il 10 luglio sarà per me un giorno molto importante ....  vediamo che succede


il 16 partirò per le vacanze, con tutta la famiglia ....   farò di tutto perché siano "LE VACANZE" !!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> *ieri sera mi sono visto con la mia compagna ....
> *
> le ho parlato di voi ....
> 
> ...


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

chiamarla per quello che è al momento ti suona così male????
Questo è una grande mancanza di rispetto verso tua moglie


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ieri sera mi sono visto con la mia compagna ....
> 
> le ho parlato di voi ....
> 
> ...


Potevi farle leggere i miei, a quell'altra, con tutta evidenza, disagiata.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ieri sera mi sono visto con la mia compagna ....
> 
> le ho parlato di voi ....
> 
> ...



Innanzitutto.

è abbastanza ovvio che per te i due piani -fine del tuo matrimonio e nuova storia- non possano essere indipendenti. Sono ormai intrecciati e non c'è modo che tu li separi a meno di non chiudere con la tua amante -cosa che non ti passa neppure per l'anticamera del cervello.

peró la stai prendendo proprio nel modo sbagliato. Non state combattendo assieme per la vostra storia d'amore. Tu e tua moglie, voi due e i vostri figli, dovete affrontare per conto vostro il fallimento di una vita. In questo, tu hai culo e sei anche coccolato da una donna di cui ti senti innamorato. 
La separazione non puó essere ai tuoi occhi il fastidio necessario per volare dalla tua innamorata.
devi essere focalizzato sulla tua famiglia, figli e moglie. Ne hanno e ne avete bisogno.

guarda, non sono per i matrimoni a tutti i costi, nè come moglie nè come figlia. E non mi scandalizzo che il colpo di grazia a un matrimonio venga da un nuovo sentimento.

ma davvero una separazione non puó essere vista solo come un mezzo per stare con la tua nuova donna. E non per moralismi che per quanto giusti lasciano il tempo che trovano. Proprio perchè un percorso cosí doloroso e intenso e difficile e che avrà conseguenze che non sai ancora immaginare su tua moglie e i tuoi figli ha bisogno della tua concentrazione assoluta, della tua comprensione dei bisogni della famiglia, di forza e abnegazione e pazienza -sí pure mentre ti stai separando- cose che perdi facilmente se tutto quello a cui pensi è "finalmente dopo vivo con il mio amore"

cmq da quello che dici, pure la tua amante si vuole separare?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> chiamarla per quello che è al momento ti suona così male????
> Questo è una grande mancanza di rispetto verso tua moglie


Rispetto al fatto che tradisce la moglie da un anno, da anni pensa il peggio possibile di lei e la disprezza, mi sembra il meno.
se la chiamasse "la mia amante con cui ho la confidenza e il tipo di amore che ritengo ci sia in una coppia felice e con la quale voglio vivere dopo che avrò mollato quell'impiccio di mia moglie ufficiale" non cambierebbe la sostanza.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Innanzitutto.
> 
> è abbastanza ovvio che per te i due piani -fine del tuo matrimonio e nuova storia- non possano essere indipendenti. Sono ormai intrecciati e non c'è modo che tu li separi a meno di non chiudere con la tua amante -cosa che non ti passa neppure per l'anticamera del cervello.
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ieri sera mi sono visto con la mia *compagna* ....
> 
> le ho parlato di voi ....
> 
> ...



Parafrasi:
Ieri sera mi sono visto con la mia amante.
Ho una voglia matta di mollare mia moglie di cui mi son rotto i coglioni per stare con lei.
La mia amante ha detto che vuole fare altrettanto.
Spero sia il più presto possibile.



Ma tu sei fuori.
Se inizi così finirai presto per terra.
Ma ti stai rendendo conto di quello che scrivi?
Hai infarcito di retorica una relazione extraconiugale, stai facendo progetti a lunga scadenza 
con la tua amante... ma quanto siete affidabili ve lo siete mai chiesto?
Tra tu e lei...


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Ciao


un passo alla volta ... è un percorso tuo, e solo tuo con tua moglie. 
Il fine è trovare la soluzione migliore per voi e i vostri figli ... 
Ci vuole tempo, tanto tempo, pazienza, lacrime, consapevolezza ... 

Il percorso con l'amante ... viene dopo ... e se è amore, saprà aspettare,
anche se pare, che anche lei ha il suo di percorso da fare ... 


sienne


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> un passo alla volta ... è un percorso tuo, e solo tuo con tua moglie.
> ...



sienne .......


mi chiedo (e lo faccio perché non capisco !!! mi ostino a pensarla diversamente)
perché le due cose non posson viaggiare parallelamente ??

del resto, non è da adesso che i miei sentimenti per mia moglie sono cambiati ....
del resto, non è da adesso che i miei sentimenti per la mia compagna sono così forti ....

immagino che mi dirai che adesso sono accecato dall'egoismo, che non ho la necessaria lucidità .....

ma davvero, credimi, non riesco proprio a capire ....



(anche ieri ci siamo visti ....  per una pasta all'olio ....  figurati !!!  ma anche quello aveva un sapore diverso!!!  beh!!  incazzatevi pure .... che vi devo dire .... sarò pure una merda con mia moglie ....  ma il cuore mi spinge da tutt'altra parte)


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ieri sera mi sono visto con la mia compagna ....
> 
> le ho parlato di voi ....
> 
> ...


Ciao appassionato.
Conosco bene il tuo stato d'animo.
Ci sono passata. Sono una ex amante, adesso compagna di vita. 
Quando sono approdata in questo forum la mia storia era ai primordi, e non sapevo come sarebbe andata. 
So quanto possa essere decisiva la presenza di qualcuno accanto, per prendere determinate decisioni. Conosco le scariche di adrenalina, la determinazione che allontana ogni paura.
Non so, non ho letto tutto, cosa ti succederà il 10 luglio.
Posso solo dirti che ogni decisione che prenderai sarà solo e solo tua. La vita è la tua, a prescindere dalla tua amante-compagna, e devi fare ciò che faresti comunque, anche senza di lei, indipendentemente da lei. Non appoggiarti a lei per decidere. Non considerarla come un'alternativa o come una buona occasione per scappare. Centrati soprattutto su di te, su ciò che vuoi e sulla tua vita. 
Approfitta delle vacanze. Avrai tempo per te.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ieri sera mi sono visto con la mia compagna ....
> 
> le ho parlato di voi ....
> 
> ...



Compagna??grande zoccola che scopa il marito,il quaglione(che sei tu), e di sicuro un'altro.Ma non l'hai capito cosa sono le amanti???sveglia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Ciao appassionato.
> Conosco bene il tuo stato d'animo.
> Ci sono passata. Sono una ex amante, adesso compagna di vita.
> Quando sono approdata in questo forum la mia storia era ai primordi, e non sapevo come sarebbe andata.
> ...


grazie arianna delle tue parole e della tua comprensione ....
il 10 luglio ho il primo appuntamento da una mediatrice familiare ....   da solo ....
sì, hai ragione, ogni decisione che prenderò la dovrò prendere solo per me ....  e per i figli !


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Compagna??grande zoccola che scopa il marito,il quaglione(che sei tu), e di sicuro un'altro.Ma non l'hai capito cosa sono le amanti???sveglia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lothar,

mavvaffanculo, vai !!!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> lothar,
> 
> mavvaffanculo, vai !!!



...


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> grazie arianna delle tue parole e della tua comprensione ....
> il 10 luglio ho il primo appuntamento da una mediatrice familiare ....   da solo ....
> sì, hai ragione, ogni decisione che prenderò la dovrò prendere solo per me ....  e per i figli !


Soprattutto per te, credimi. 
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Ciao appassionato.
> Conosco bene il tuo stato d'animo.
> Ci sono passata. Sono una ex amante, adesso compagna di vita.
> Quando sono approdata in questo forum la mia storia era ai primordi, e non sapevo come sarebbe andata.
> ...


temo lo faccia anche troppo.
la priorità sono i figli e la serenità alla quale avrebbero, hanno  diritto.
va considerato tutto con calma insieme alla moglie cercando di capire se il rapporto è realmente e definitivamente finito .se è così come pare un punto importante è il lato economico....(non ho capito se la moglie lavora).perché porca miseria saranno faccende romantiche ma alla fine ci saranno meno soldi per crescere questi figli .
innamorarsi vuol dire anche un paio di scarpe di meno per loro ...ne hanno fatti tre consapevoli della responsabilità reale?
mi sa di no e per questo motivo non mi sentirò mai di partecipare con troppo entusiasmo alla nascita di queste "passioni" .


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> temo lo faccia anche troppo.
> la priorità sono i figli e la serenità alla quale avrebbero, hanno  diritto.
> va considerato tutto con calma insieme alla moglie cercando di capire se il rapporto è realmente e definitivamente finito .se è così come pare un punto importante è il lato economico....(non ho capito se la moglie lavora).perché porca miseria saranno faccende romantiche ma alla fine ci saranno meno soldi per crescere questi figli .
> innamorarsi vuol dire anche un paio di scarpe di meno per loro ...ne hanno fatti tre consapevoli della responsabilità reale?
> mi sa di no e per questo motivo non mi sentirò mai di partecipare con troppo entusiasmo alla nascita di queste "passioni" .


Sì. La serenità dei figli dipende dalla serenità degli adulti a cui loro fanno riferimento. Da questo punto di vista è in ogni caso fondamentale la gestione della relazione con la moglie. 
Un rapporto è chiuso e finito se tu vuoi chiuderlo e l'altro ti lascia andare (o viceversa).
Il lato economico sarà solo, eventualmente, l'ultimo problema da considerare, mi pare.


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sienne .......
> 
> 
> mi chiedo (e lo faccio perché non capisco !!! mi ostino a pensarla diversamente)
> ...



Ciao

non lo escludo, a priori ... 

Ma mettiti per un attimo nei panni di tua moglie. 
Donna separata con tre figli ... 
Progetti, prospettive future ... 
Ecc. ecc. 

Lei non ha idea, non ha forse mai giocato con i pensieri in questa direzione. 
Può far venire tanta paura ... paure esistenziali ... che portano a colpi di testa ... 
Dovrai essere più presente che mai ... discutere ... tanto ... 

In un modo o nell'altro voi rimanete genitori. Lì vi dovete incontrare ... 
E fino ad ora, non mi sembra che abbiate avuto una grande intesa ... 
Non lo so, quanto posto vi sia per l'amante ... per curare ... 
perché questi percorsi ti risucchiano completamente ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *temo lo faccia anche troppo.*
> la priorità sono i figli e la serenità alla quale avrebbero, hanno  diritto.
> va considerato tutto con calma insieme alla moglie cercando di capire se il rapporto è realmente e definitivamente finito .se è così come pare *un punto importante è il lato economico.*...(non ho capito se la moglie lavora).perché porca miseria saranno faccende romantiche ma alla fine *ci saranno meno soldi per crescere questi figli* .
> innamorarsi vuol dire anche un paio di scarpe di meno per loro ...*ne hanno fatti tre consapevoli della responsabilità reale?*
> mi sa di no e per questo motivo non mi sentirò mai di partecipare con troppo entusiasmo alla nascita di queste "passioni" .


Sono d'accordo con te.
A me fin dall'inizio tutta questa situazione mi è parsa di un'immaturità sconcertante.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Sì. La serenità dei figli dipende dalla serenità degli adulti a cui loro fanno riferimento. Da questo punto di vista è in ogni caso fondamentale la gestione della relazione con la moglie.
> Un rapporto è chiuso e finito se tu vuoi chiuderlo e l'altro ti lascia andare (o viceversa).
> *Il lato economico sarà solo, eventualmente, l'ultimo problema da considerare*, mi pare.



Credimi che prima o poi ci arrivi e con tre figli da mantenere non sarà una passeggiata.
Comunque dei miei amici si son separati avendo 3 figli, e hanno mantenuto comunque buoni rapporti.
La casa è rimasta a lei, lui è tornato dalla mamma (a 50 anni) pur avendo una storia con un'altra.
Diciamo che non gli sono rimasti i soldi neppure per cambiare la macchina, che ha già 14 anni...
Non è impossibile, ma non è facile in determinate condizioni.
Quindi soffermarsi un po' di più a ragionare anche sul discorso economico ha un suo perché.


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Credimi che prima o poi ci arrivi e con tre figli da mantenere non sarà una passeggiata.
> Comunque dei miei amici si son separati avendo 3 figli, e hanno mantenuto comunque buoni rapporti.
> La casa è rimasta a lei, lui è tornato dalla mamma (a 50 anni) pur avendo una storia con un'altra.
> Diciamo che non gli sono rimasti i soldi neppure per cambiare la macchina, che ha già 14 anni...
> ...



Ciao

ma anche tutto il lato pratico e organizzativo. 
Non è per nulla uno scherzo ... 
Tenendo anche conto che lei già ora non ci arriva. 
Cioè, è una donna stanca ... e ha bisogno del suo aiuto. 

Io solo all'idea ... cadrei in una forte depressione ... 
Non sto scherzando. Mi vedrei affogare ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> temo lo faccia anche troppo.
> la priorità sono i figli e la serenità alla quale avrebbero, hanno  diritto.
> va considerato tutto con calma insieme alla moglie cercando di capire se il rapporto è realmente e definitivamente finito .se è così come pare un punto importante è il lato economico....(non ho capito se la moglie lavora).perché porca miseria saranno faccende romantiche ma alla fine ci saranno meno soldi per crescere questi figli .
> innamorarsi vuol dire anche un paio di scarpe di meno per loro ...ne hanno fatti tre consapevoli della responsabilità reale?
> mi sa di no e per questo motivo non mi sentirò mai di partecipare con troppo entusiasmo alla nascita di queste "passioni" .





danny ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> A me fin dall'inizio tutta questa situazione mi è parsa di un'immaturità sconcertante.


Quoto entrambi
E soprattutto leggere compagna mi procura un grosso fastidio. 
E se penso a una donna con 3 figli che ha un marito che chiama compagna un'altra donna mi sentirei a disagio qnche nei panni dell'amante


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Credimi che prima o poi ci arrivi e con tre figli da mantenere non sarà una passeggiata.
> Comunque dei miei amici si son separati avendo 3 figli, e hanno mantenuto comunque buoni rapporti.
> La casa è rimasta a lei, lui è tornato dalla mamma (a 50 anni) pur avendo una storia con un'altra.
> Diciamo che non gli sono rimasti i soldi neppure per cambiare la macchina, che ha già 14 anni...
> ...


Soffermarsi, sì. Prendere in considerazione l'idea. Pensare a come sarebbe se. Figurarsi un immaginabile futuro da separato. 

Per inciso, il mio compagno ha proprio tre figli.


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Sì. La serenità dei figli dipende dalla serenità degli adulti a cui loro fanno riferimento. Da questo punto di vista è in ogni caso fondamentale la gestione della relazione con la moglie.
> Un rapporto è chiuso e finito se tu vuoi chiuderlo e l'altro ti lascia andare (o viceversa).
> Il lato economico sarà solo, eventualmente, l'ultimo problema da considerare, mi pare.


no, non mi pare


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma anche tutto il lato pratico e organizzativo.
> Non è per nulla uno scherzo ...
> ...


già.
voglio vedere a chi andrà il carico maggiore della gestione dei bimbi e se non verrà loro tolto qualcosa.
 sarà che l'amore quando arriva  arriva  ma se si mettono al mondo tre figli bisognerebbe valutare le cose tremilioni di volte


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto entrambi
> E soprattutto leggere compagna mi procura un grosso fastidio.
> E se penso a una donna con 3 figli che ha un marito che chiama compagna un'altra donna mi sentirei a disagio qnche nei panni dell'amante


Io credo che ora appassionato si trovi in una fase di stato alterato di coscienza. Vivi una sorta di realtà aumentata. Non so come spiegarlo altrimenti, ma anche per me è stato così.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> già.
> voglio vedere a chi andrà il carico maggiore della gestione dei bimbi e se non verrà loro tolto qualcosa.
> sarà che l'amore quando arriva  arriva  ma se si mettono al mondo tre figli bisognerebbe valutare le cose tremilioni di volte



Chiaro che stiamo tutti leggendo le stesse cose, scritte da lui, e che ognuno interpreta a modo suo.
Ma la mia impressione è che il matrimonio fosse già bello che andato. Che lui, come padre, non riuscisse a trovare il modo di educare. Che la famiglia fosse alla deriva in un mare di frustrazione e risentimento, di depressione e debolezza. Di entrambi.
In questo clima, uno scossone ci vuole, altrimenti chi annega per primo sono proprio i figli.
Lo scossone avrebbe potuto essere qualcosa di meglio di un nuovo amore che lo fa s-ragionare. Sì. Però al momento la situazione è questa.

E io spero solo che appassionato -spero che cambi nick presto però!- riesca a ragionare abbastanza da capire che cosa serve davvero, adesso, alla sua famiglia -che al momento NON comprende quella che lui considera la sua compagna.
E che capisca appunto che la sua famiglia al momento non comprende quella che considera la sua compagna.


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, non mi pare


a cosa ti riferisci in particolare? a tutto il mio messaggio o solo all'ultima frase?


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chiaro che stiamo tutti leggendo le stesse cose, scritte da lui, e che ognuno interpreta a modo suo.
> Ma la mia impressione è che il matrimonio fosse già bello che andato. Che lui, come padre, non riuscisse a trovare il modo di educare. Che la famiglia fosse alla deriva in un mare di frustrazione e risentimento, di depressione e debolezza. Di entrambi.
> In questo clima, uno scossone ci vuole, altrimenti chi annega per primo sono proprio i figli.
> Lo scossone avrebbe potuto essere qualcosa di meglio di un nuovo amore che lo fa s-ragionare. Sì. Però al momento la situazione è questa.
> ...


a me pesa questa cosa dei tre figli e concordo pure con te sul matrimonio , infatti sono stati immaturi in due.il problema è che a pagare rimangono i bambini sempre e comunque


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> a cosa ti riferisci in particolare? a tutto il mio messaggio o solo all'ultima frase?


il problema economico è importante , a meno che non siano (e non mi pare)ricchi.
perchè la separazione impoverisce
e se prima i bambini potevano avere un futuro di un certo tipo, ora è più incerto


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Io credo che ora appassionato si trovi in una fase di stato alterato di coscienza. Vivi una sorta di realtà aumentata. Non so come spiegarlo altrimenti, ma anche per me è stato così.



Comprensibile. Ma tu non avevi tre figli. Quando li hai, anche in uno stato alterato di coscienza, devi trovare un briciolo di te lucido che pigli per il collo la parte non lucida e la costringa a raffreddarsi.
Non dico che sia facile.
Io non avevo in mente un nuovo amore quando ho deciso di separarmi (poi sono arrivate frequentazioni romantiche che mi hanno tirato su il morale ma il percorso della separazione è avvenuto prima) e tuttavia ero parecchio fuori di testa. E ho fatto tanti errori, in buona fede, a causa della mancanza di lucidità. 
Ma uno deve almeno sapere, che ci vorrebbe lucidità, e provarci.
Appassionato sembra vedere la cosa come una lotta romantica in nome dell'amore.

No. Questo non va bene. Non è lui il centro, non è la sua nuova donna: sono i figli e la moglie, verso cui ha ancora obblighi.

E non perchè è brutto pensarla così.
Ma se non sai quali sono le priorità vere, se non capisci qual'è il vero punto della faccenda, come diamine fai a ragionare sulle cose migliori da fare?

Rischia di fare le cose migliori per lui e la donna piuttosto che per la famiglia e i figli. Tipo affrettare le cose per la voglia di "luce del sole" invece che dare tempo al tempo e lasciare che le persone coinvolte assimilino la cosa.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pesa questa cosa dei tre figli e concordo pure con te sul matrimonio , infatti sono stati immaturi in due.il problema è che a pagare rimangono i bambini sempre e comunque



Me lo ripeto ogni mattina, e ogni volta che guardo Fra...


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pesa questa cosa dei tre figli e concordo pure con te sul matrimonio , infatti sono stati immaturi in due.*il problema è che a pagare rimangono i bambini sempre e comunque*


lo considero un luogo comune bello e buono
per la mia esperienza posso dire che i figli hanno la capacità straordinaria di adattarsi 
e riescono ad adattarsi meglio se continuano ad avere intorno tutti i loro adulti di riferimento e soprattutto tanta serenità 

credo che siamo noi adulti a trasmettere ai nostri figli le nostre paure e le nostre fragilità
se, d'altro canto, noi siamo sereni ed equilibrati, lo sono anche loro


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> lo considero un luogo comune bello e buono
> per la mia esperienza posso dire che i figli hanno la capacità straordinaria di adattarsi
> e riescono ad adattarsi meglio se continuano ad avere intorno tutti i loro adulti di riferimento e soprattutto tanta serenità
> 
> ...



Vero che se siamo sereni e separati è meglio che assieme ma infinitamente infelici e incapaci di mostrare felicità. Lo condivido assolutamente.

ma una separazione per quanto civile peggiora la vita materiale dei figli dai.
Ci sono meno soldi, ci sono sbattimenti di andare avanti indietro tra i genitori. C'è che quando hai voglia di dire una cosa a tuo padre sei con tua madre (e viceversa). Ci sono i casini di organizzare le vacanze, i nonni, i Natali... se la separazione non è più che civile, se non è l'idea platonica delle separazioni, casini ce ne sono.

E questo senza contare che 'sti figli, poveretti, pensano.. "ma non era possibile stare assieme stando bene? Perchè?"


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema economico è importante , a meno che non siano (e non mi pare)ricchi.
> perchè la separazione impoverisce
> e se prima i bambini potevano avere un futuro di un certo tipo, ora è più incerto



i tribunali sono pieni di pignoramenti dello stipendio,ai separati,che non riescono piu' a pagare gli alimenti.E di decreti ingiuntivi,sempre ai separati,che non riescono piu'a pagare l'affitto.
Solo due deficenti come questi qua',possono pensare una roba simile........


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

si, certo.fatto sta che quei tre bambini vedono dimezzare o quasi le risorse per il loro futuro in senso pratico  .sapranno adattarsi, ma che culo 





Arianna ha detto:


> lo considero un luogo comune bello e buono
> per la mia esperienza posso dire che i figli hanno la capacità straordinaria di adattarsi
> e riescono ad adattarsi meglio se continuano ad avere intorno tutti i loro adulti di riferimento e soprattutto tanta serenità
> 
> ...


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Comprensibile. Ma tu non avevi tre figli. Quando li hai, anche in uno stato alterato di coscienza, devi trovare un briciolo di te lucido che pigli per il collo la parte non lucida e la costringa a raffreddarsi.
> Non dico che sia facile.*
> Io non avevo in mente un nuovo amore quando ho deciso di separarmi (poi sono arrivate frequentazioni romantiche che mi hanno tirato su il morale ma il percorso della separazione è avvenuto prima) e tuttavia ero parecchio fuori di testa. E ho fatto tanti errori, in buona fede, a causa della mancanza di lucidità.
> *Ma uno deve almeno sapere, che ci vorrebbe lucidità, e provarci.*
> ...


hai ragione
vedi, io parlo sempre per me e parlo poco del mio compagno, per una sorta di pudore che mi trattiene dal parlare di terzi in loro assenza 
ma per lui è stato proprio effettivamente come dici tu
e io sono arrivata qui in quel periodo

e non posso darti reputazione perché devo darla ancora un po' in giro


----------



## matthew (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> lo considero un luogo comune bello e buono
> per la mia esperienza posso dire che i figli hanno la capacità straordinaria di adattarsi
> e riescono ad adattarsi meglio se continuano ad avere intorno tutti i loro adulti di riferimento e soprattutto tanta serenità
> 
> ...


Attenzione che l'adattamento passa sempre attraverso l'esperienza che i bimbi ricevono nel quotidiano. Ovvero: un adattamento (o qualcosa di analogo) non può essere lasciato alla sailcazzo, abbandonato a se stesso, ma deve essere guidato, incanalato, dai genitori stessi, e da coloro che influenzano le loro esperienze quotidiane, tendente al raggiungimento dell'obiettivo che tu poni, ovvero: tranquillità, serenità, felicità, equilibrio, dei figli e di tutti i membri della famiglia (che è o che fu).
L'amore, il suo concetto e quanto ne consegue, invece... altro paio di maniche.


My two cents.


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vero che se siamo sereni e separati è meglio che assieme ma infinitamente infelici e incapaci di mostrare felicità. Lo condivido assolutamente.
> 
> ma una separazione per quanto civile peggiora la vita materiale dei figli dai.
> Ci sono meno soldi, ci sono sbattimenti di andare avanti indietro tra i genitori. C'è che quando hai voglia di dire una cosa a tuo padre sei con tua madre (e viceversa). Ci sono i casini di organizzare le vacanze, i nonni, i Natali... se la separazione non è più che civile, se non è l'idea platonica delle separazioni, casini ce ne sono.
> ...


leggi l'ultima frase del tuo messaggio e poi rileggi la prima
non era possibile stare assieme stando bene, perché assieme infinitamente infelici e incapaci di mostrare felicità 

i figli tutto questo lo capiscono anche troppo bene


----------



## Kid (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho moglie e figli
> lei ha il compagno e figli
> 
> 
> ...



Senza dovermi leggere decine di pagine... hai una pistola puntata alla tempia?


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema economico è importante , a meno che non siano (e non mi pare)ricchi.
> perchè la separazione impoverisce
> e se prima i bambini potevano avere un futuro di un certo tipo, ora è più incerto


non più incerto di quanto non lo sia normalmente per tutti i giovani, ormai
che la separazione impoverisca, sì se resti da solo, no se dividi le spese per il nuovo alloggio con qualcun altro (da questo punto di vista un nuovo compagno/compagna può anche essere d'aiuto)


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

matthew ha detto:


> Attenzione che l'adattamento passa sempre attraverso l'esperienza che i bimbi ricevono nel quotidiano. Ovvero: un adattamento (o qualcosa di analogo) non può essere lasciato alla sailcazzo, abbandonato a se stesso, ma deve essere guidato, incanalato, dai genitori stessi, e da coloro che influenzano le loro esperienze quotidiane, tendente al raggiungimento dell'obiettivo che tu poni, ovvero: tranquillità, serenità, felicità, equilibrio, dei figli e di tutti i membri della famiglia (che è o che fu).
> L'amore, il suo concetto e quanto ne consegue, invece... altro paio di maniche.
> 
> 
> My two cents.


grazie per la precisazione


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> non più incerto di quanto non lo sia normalmente per tutti i giovani, ormai
> che la separazione impoverisca, sì se resti da solo, no se dividi le spese per il nuovo alloggio con qualcun altro (da questo punto di vista un nuovo compagno/compagna può anche essere d'aiuto)



Scusa Arianna. Solo una precisazione
Se ti separi in casa non entrano gli stessi soldi che entravano prima quindi per forza di cose la situazione economica cambia
Sopodichè d'accordo con te che quando la situazione diventa insostenibile è bene anche per i figli che ci si separi
Vero anche che quando la separazione è fatta sulla spinta di un nuovo amore, che se non fosse arrivato non sarebbe avvenuta mi da sempre un po da pensare


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si, certo.fatto sta che quei tre bambini vedono dimezzare o quasi le risorse per il loro futuro in senso pratico  .sapranno adattarsi, ma che culo


sono
solo 
luoghi 
comuni


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> sono
> solo
> luoghi
> comuni


se sono comuni ci sarà un perché


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Arianna. Solo una precisazione
> Se ti separi in casa non entrano gli stessi soldi che entravano prima quindi per forza di cose la situazione economica cambia
> Sopodichè d'accordo con te che quando la situazione diventa insostenibile è bene anche per i figli che ci si separi
> Vero anche che quando la separazione è fatta sulla spinta di un nuovo amore, che se non fosse arrivato non sarebbe avvenuta mi da sempre un po da pensare


sono convinta che un nuovo amore non arriva mai per caso

per una moglie, paradossalmente, la situazione economica può addirittura migliorare perché oltre alla casa e al mantenimento, ci sono anche gli assegni familiari


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sono comuni ci sarà un perché


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sono comuni ci sarà un perché


ma quello è il tuo cane?


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> ma quello è il tuo cane?


si, da piccolo.
se mi separassi ce lo contenderemmo da morire:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> *sono convinta che un nuovo amore non arriva mai per caso
> 
> *per una moglie, paradossalmente, la situazione economica può addirittura migliorare perché oltre alla casa e al mantenimento, ci sono anche gli assegni familiari


si ma se diventa il motivo per cui ti separi io ci rifletterei


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> sono convinta che un nuovo amore non arriva mai per caso
> 
> per una moglie, paradossalmente, la situazione economica può addirittura migliorare perché oltre alla casa e al mantenimento, ci sono anche gli assegni familiari



Capirai...
se la moglie guadagnava 800 euro prima, ne becca 850 dopo.
Con gli alimenti magari arriva a 1500, ma è da sola.
Il marito se beccava 1500... si troverà a fare i conti con 800 euro anche lui circa...
ci paghi l'affitto?
Ah, già, ha la nuova "compagna"... 
Al minimo per la mamma si passa da 2300 euro in 5 a 1500 in quattro... su cifre simili la differenza si sente.
Tenendo conto che dopo sarà tutto doppio per papà e mamma: doppia casa, doppia auto, spese, utenze, banca, vacanze, mobili etc.
Con un bimbo di 4 anni... spero abbia una nonna che la aiuti, ma se l'aiuto veniva dalla suocera...
i buoni rapporti si devono mantenere... 
E se lavorava part-time... perché 3 figli sono un bell'impegno... si sa, in termini di tempo.
Ma di questo sto bamboccione di appassionato non parla: preferisce fare l'innamorato...
Tutto si può fare, ma mia madre quando si è separata malgrado avesse un solo figlio all'epoca si è dovuta parecchio ridimensionare. E pure la mia vita di conseguenza è stata un ridimensionamento.
Pure ora questo divorzio crea problemi. 
E li creerà in futuro, quando mi troverò ad assistere a due genitori separati e lontani, ma comunque destinati a invecchiare ognuno per i fatti suoi.
Lo dico: non è una passeggiata per nessuno. E pensarci sopra bene - e non sull'onda emotiva di una storia con un'amante - è d'obbligo.


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> si ma se diventa il motivo per cui ti separi io ci rifletterei


intendevo dire che se arriva vuol dire che ci sono già abbastanza motivi


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> intendevo dire che se arriva vuol dire che ci sono già abbastanza motivi


sono d'accordo.
Ma quei motivi fino a quel momento non bastavano per separarsi...


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> sono convinta che un nuovo amore non arriva mai per caso
> 
> per una moglie, paradossalmente, la situazione economica può addirittura migliorare perché oltre alla casa e al mantenimento, ci sono anche gli assegni familiari



Ora ci sarà una nuova casa, nuove bollette. Le entrate rimangono le stesse, le spese aumentano. 

Io so perfettamente che il livello di vita che ho adesso è minore di quello che sarebbe se vivessi col mio ex. Ne vale la pena eh! Ma è innegabile.
Più spese, stesse entrate.


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono d'accordo.
> Ma quei motivi fino a quel momento non bastavano per separarsi...


però restavano lì inconsapevoli 
l'amante li ha fatti venire a galla
ma la scelta di separarsi non è dell'amante


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ora ci sarà una nuova casa, nuove bollette. Le entrate rimangono le stesse, le spese aumentano.
> 
> Io so perfettamente che il livello di vita che ho adesso è minore di quello che sarebbe se vivessi col mio ex. Ne vale la pena eh! Ma è innegabile.
> Più spese, stesse entrate.



Ups, ovviamente sto pensando a due che si separano senza convivere con altri -a quel punto ci sono anche nuove entrate, ma la matematica diventa un pò più complicata.


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si, da piccolo.
> se mi separassi ce lo contenderemmo da morire:mrgreen:


è bellissimo


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> Sì. La serenità dei figli dipende dalla serenità degli adulti a cui loro fanno riferimento. Da questo punto di vista è in ogni caso fondamentale la gestione della relazione con la moglie.
> Un rapporto è chiuso e finito se tu vuoi chiuderlo e l'altro ti lascia andare (o viceversa).
> Il lato economico sarà solo, eventualmente, l'ultimo problema da considerare, mi pare.



concordo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> però restavano lì inconsapevoli
> l'amante li ha fatti venire a galla
> *ma la scelta di separarsi non è dell'amante*


Non stavo dando colpe all'amante, sia chiaro


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non stavo dando colpe all'amante, sia chiaro



Io sono riuscita a dire "basta" solo dopo che ho perso il piccolo, dopo l'ospedale e tutto quello che mi ha detto lui mentre ero con febbre a 40 attaccata agli antibiotici.
Altrimenti, magari sarei ancora lì.
Non sono così sicura che "se le cose vanno male, ti separi". Dovrebbe, ma non sempre è così. Proprio perchè pensi che la "famiglia" meriti di essere salvata. A un certo punto, oltrepassi il limite.


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Capirai...
> se la moglie guadagnava 800 euro prima, ne becca 850 dopo.
> Con gli alimenti magari arriva a 1500, ma è da sola.
> Il marito se beccava 1500... si troverà a fare i conti con 800 euro anche lui circa...
> ...


hai ragione anche tu
e fai bene a rimarcare il tuo punto di vista


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono riuscita a dire "basta" solo dopo che ho perso il piccolo, dopo l'ospedale e tutto quello che mi ha detto lui mentre ero con febbre a 40 attaccata agli antibiotici.
> Altrimenti, magari sarei ancora lì.
> Non sono così sicura che "se le cose vanno male, ti separi". Dovrebbe, ma non sempre è così. Proprio perchè pensi che la "famiglia" meriti di essere salvata. A un certo punto, oltrepassi il limite.


e quando arrivi al punto di rottura poi è difficile, se non impossibile, tornare indietro

vero


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> concordo


invece di concordare cerca di scervellarti su come fare meglio il padre comunque vada.
intanto , scusa ma se hai una pessima opinione di tua moglie come donna ...com'è che l'hai ritenuta idonea per fare da madre a tre figli?


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

non dimentichiamo, che questa donna lavora
e per come sta, non ci riesce neanche con l'aiuto di lui ... 

Questo mi fa un po' impressione, sinceramente. 
Nel senso ... lei da sola, fino a che punto ce la può fare?


sienne


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero anche che quando la separazione è fatta sulla spinta di un nuovo amore, che se non fosse arrivato non sarebbe avvenuta mi da sempre un po da pensare




scusa farfalla, ma questo lo dici te !!!


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups, ovviamente sto pensando a due che si separano senza convivere con altri -a quel punto ci sono anche nuove entrate, ma la matematica diventa un pò più complicata.


e se erano in regime di comunione dei beni avranno anche conti correnti da dividere

la matematica è complicata, sì


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> scusa farfalla, ma questo lo dici te !!!



Ciao 

in un certo senso, lo hai detto tu. 
Cioè, hai ringraziato questo amore, 
per aver trovato il coraggio di fare il passo ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sono riuscita a dire "basta" solo dopo che ho perso il piccolo, dopo l'ospedale e tutto quello che mi ha detto lui mentre ero con febbre a 40 attaccata agli antibiotici.
> Altrimenti, magari sarei ancora lì.
> Non sono così sicura che "se le cose vanno male, ti separi". Dovrebbe, ma non sempre è così. Proprio perchè pensi che la "famiglia" meriti di essere salvata. A un certo punto, oltrepassi il limite.


Probabilemnte non mi spiego (strano:mrgreen
purtroppo è vero che c'è chi non riesce a separarsi anche se le cose vanno male e i figli subiscono situazioni pesanti.
Ma è anche vero che ci sono situazioni non così difficile che restano per anni e che diventano impossibili solo quando si riscopre l'Ammmorrre. Sono queste le situazioni che non mi convincono.
Per questo io prenderei del tempo staccandomi da tutto e valuterei


----------



## Hellseven (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece di concordare cerca di scervellarti su come fare meglio il padre comunque vada.
> intanto , scusa ma se hai una pessima opinione di tua moglie come donna ...*com'è che l'hai ritenuta idonea per fare da madre a tre figli?*


Questa è una domanda che può essere posta a chiunque abbia fatto dei figli con un marito o con una moglie da cui poi per le più diverse ragioni si è separato ....
Una domanda un tantino capziosa o no?
E' facile parlare col SENNO DI POI


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> invece di concordare cerca di scervellarti su come fare meglio il padre comunque vada.
> intanto , scusa ma se hai una pessima opinione di tua moglie come donna ...com'è che l'hai ritenuta idonea per fare da madre a tre figli?


:applauso:


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Capirai...
> se la moglie guadagnava 800 euro prima, ne becca 850 dopo.
> Con gli alimenti magari arriva a 1500, ma è da sola.
> Il marito se beccava 1500... si troverà a fare i conti con 800 euro anche lui circa...
> ...


scusda danny...

vuoi che ti passi il mio 730 ???

ma vedi di andare un po' .....

adesso anche i conti in tasca mi vuoi fare??
e mettere bocca se mia mamma continuerà o meno a dare una mano con i figli ??

c
ma come cazzo hai vissuto tu??
mi ca tutti devono per forza avere delle vite di merda come hai avuto tu (se l'hai avuta di merda, visto che non so niente di te)


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> scusa farfalla, ma questo lo dici te !!!


E allora perchè non ti sei separato un anno e mezzo fa?
Perchè ti eri dato 10 anni e ora i 10 anni non valgono più?


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in un certo senso, lo hai detto tu.
> Cioè, hai ringraziato questo amore,
> ...



si, ma ho anche detto che il matrimonio era già in crisi da almeno sei anni .....

quindi il nuovo amore NON è la causa


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> scusda danny...
> 
> vuoi che ti passi il mio 730 ???
> 
> ...



Ma vaffanculo, vah.
Sei uno stronzo. 
Lo pensavo già prima, ora mi viene spontaneo dirtelo.
Mi dispiace per i tuoi figli. 
Un padre mentecatto così non se lo meritavano.
Fa quel che cazzo ti pare. Grande sei grande.
Cosa stai su un forum a chiedere consigli?


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Questa è una domanda che può essere posta a chiunque abbia fatto dei figli con un marito o con una moglie da cui poi per le più diverse ragioni si è separato ....
> Una domanda un tantino capziosa o no?
> E' facile parlare col SENNO DI POI


è verissimo ....


MA ADESSO SI STA PARLANDO DI ME !!!

sul banco degli imputati ci sono io ....

e giù sberle da tutti 'sti giudici  ....


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> si, ma ho anche detto che il matrimonio era già in crisi da almeno sei anni .....
> 
> quindi il nuovo amore NON è la causa



E ci hai fatto un figlio, che ne ha 4.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Questa è una domanda che può essere posta a chiunque abbia fatto dei figli con un marito o con una moglie da cui poi per le più diverse ragioni si è separato ....
> Una domanda un tantino capziosa o no?
> E' facile parlare col SENNO DI POI


Un conto è separarsi, un conto è descrivere una moglie come la descrive lui
Ho tanti amici separati che non si permettono di dire certe cose delle proprie mogli e viceversa
A me stupisce come davanti a fatti non gravi si perda così tanto la considerazione dell'altro come persona


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> si, ma ho anche detto che il matrimonio era già in crisi da almeno sei anni .....
> 
> quindi il nuovo amore NON è la causa



Ciao

fa due passi indietro ... 

La crisi matrimoniale è un conto. E non l'avete mai affrontato. 
Il tradimento o il nuovo amore è un'altra cosa ancora. 

Ora questa cosa nuova, ti ha - a tua detta - svegliato e fatto capire cosa vuoi. 

Perciò, centra in quanto, ti ha dato il coraggio o ti ha svegliato .... 
Se no, tu continuavi ... lo credo fortemente ... scusa. 


sienne


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo, vah.
> Sei uno stronzo.
> Lo pensavo già prima, ora mi viene spontaneo dirtelo.
> Mi dispiace per i tuoi figli.
> ...


guarda che se un consiglio l'ho ricevuto NON è certo arrivato da te ....

tu sei bravo solamente a tirare palate di merda addosso agli altri ....

per cui affanculo vacci tu !!!!

eccheccazzo !!!


----------



## Hellseven (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è verissimo ....
> 
> 
> MA ADESSO SI STA PARLANDO DI ME !!!
> ...


Non fare la vittima, basto io 
Ma su questo sei francamente inattaccabile.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è verissimo ....
> 
> 
> MA ADESSO SI STA PARLANDO DI ME !!!
> ...


Ma giudici di che?
Ti sei iscritto per sentirti dire ti quanto tutti dovrebbero essere felici per il tuo nuovo amore o per avere opinioni diverse?
Il problema è che quelle opposte o non le leggi o manco le prendi in considerazione


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo, vah.
> Sei uno stronzo.
> Lo pensavo già prima, ora mi viene spontaneo dirtelo.
> Mi dispiace per i tuoi figli.
> ...



:up::up::up::up:....come si dice a...Gatteo...la mamma degli invorniti e'sempre incinta


----------



## Hellseven (3 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è separarsi, *un conto è descrivere una moglie come la descrive lui*
> Ho tanti amici separati che non si permettono di dire certe cose delle proprie mogli e viceversa
> A me stupisce come davanti a fatti non gravi si perda così tanto la considerazione dell'altro come persona


Concordo in pieno sul neretto.
Se hai la pazienza di andare all'inizio di questo thread vderai che gli ho tirato le orecchie duramente. caduta di stile e di sostanza notevole.
Ciò detto, far apparire un'incongreunza l'aver fatto dei figli con una persona con cui poi non si va più d'accordo mi pare francamente contrario al buon e quasi solo strumentale al voler in qualche modo mettere appassionato in una cattiva luce.
Ma di sicuro mi sbaglio:smile:


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> guarda che se un consiglio l'ho ricevuto NON è certo arrivato da te ....
> 
> tu sei bravo solamente a tirare palate di merda addosso agli altri ....
> 
> ...


Tu non vuoi consigli, vuoi rassicurazioni.
Vuoi sentirti dire quello che vuoi.
Che sei una brava persona a mollare moglie e figli per un'amante.
Che hai tutte le ragioni per farlo.
Che comunque sarà meglio per tutti.
Che tua moglie non è alla tua altezza.

Mi dispiace, non lo penso.
Penso che tu sia infatuato da questa nuova persona e tendi a mostrizzare tua moglie per giustificarti, che ti sei rincoglionito per questa cotta e non pensi neppure alle conseguenze sugli altri delle tue azioni, che non hai mai fatto nulla per salvare il tuo matrimonio ma te ne sei andato appena hai avuto l'occasione, lasciando tua moglie con tre figli a mandare avanti tutto.
Ora dimmi che non è vero.
Dimmi che non so un cazzo di te.
Ripeti quello che hai fatto fino ad adesso.
Ma sii convincente stavolta, che fino ad adesso non lo sei stato.


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fa due passi indietro ...
> 
> ...



concordo sienne,

continuo però a pensare che il nuovo amore sia l'effetto di quello precedentemente finito e non la causa....


che poi sia necessario trovare la giusta strada per gestire al meglio, nei tempi che ci vogliono, tutta la situazione affinché i figli abbiano meno sconcuasso possibile e la moglie abbia tutto il tempo di metabolizzare e digerire la separazione  ....

beh !!!

sono qui a confrontarmi con voi ....

avessi voluto fare di testa mia neanche sarei entrato nel forum ....

è evidente che ho assoluto bisogno delle vostre esperienze, delle vostree storie ....  


mi fanno innervosire quelli che invece stanno sul pulpito a giudicare ......

ma chi lo ha detto che non mi voglio più occupoare dei miei figli??
ma chi lo ha detto che non darò il tempo a mia moglie per digerire tutta la vicenda ??

va beh !!!  tanto c'è sempre chi ha più ragione di te ....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno sul neretto.
> Se hai la pazienza di andare all'inizio di questo thread vderai che gli ho tirato le orecchie duramente. caduta di stile e di sostanza notevole.
> Ciò detto, far apparire un'incongreunza l'aver fatto dei figli con una persona con cui poi non si va più d'accordo mi pare francamente contrario al buon e quasi solo strumentale al voler in qualche modo mettere appassionato in una cattiva luce.
> Ma di sicuro mi sbaglio:smile:



non credo che Minerva intendesse con cui non va d'accordo ma della quale pensi quello che ha scritto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tu non vuoi consigli, vuoi rassicurazioni.
> Vuoi sentirti dire quello che vuoi.
> Che sei una brava persona a mollare moglie e figli per un'amante.
> Che hai tutte le ragioni per farlo.
> ...



:up:


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tu non vuoi consigli, vuoi rassicurazioni.
> Vuoi sentirti dire quello che vuoi.
> Che sei una brava persona a mollare moglie e figli per un'amante.
> Che hai tutte le ragioni per farlo.
> ...


guarda che a te non devo dire un cazzo !!!

e se vuoi continuare ad attaccarmi così, sappi che puoi smettere di postare sul 3d

se invece vuoi ragionare con me della mia situazione senza per forza darmi del cretino ....  sono ancora disposto a leggerti


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2014)

Minchia, Danny vs appassionato, tipo Godzilla vs Ultraman.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> guarda che a te non devo dire un cazzo !!!
> 
> e se vuoi continuare ad attaccarmi così, sappi che puoi smettere di postare sul 3d
> 
> se invece vuoi ragionare con me della mia situazione senza per forza darmi del cretino ....  *sono ancora disposto a leggerti*



Uhm...


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...


Sì caro danny
Perche puoi esprimere gli stessi concetti utilizzando altri termini come fanno altri utenti del forum che non mi risparmiano critiche


----------



## Arianna (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> concordo sienne,
> 
> *continuo però a pensare che il nuovo amore sia l'effetto di quello precedentemente finito e non la causa....*
> 
> ...


ciò che ho evidenziato in grassetto l'ho sempre pensato e scritto pure io
ma qui c'è chi la pensa e la vive diversamente

per la mia esperienza ti posso dire che, qualunque cosa tu decida di fare, ci vogliono tempo, coraggio, fermezza e tantissima pazienza
la mia storia dura da qualche anno e prima ho avuto una storia ventennale
non ho figli, il mio compagno ne ha tre: due di loro mi hanno accettata abbastanza facilmente e si è instaurato un rapporto positivo, con il terzo ci sarà ancora tanto da fare (c'è da dire che la loro mamma, inizialmente, aveva fatto di tutto per metterli contro)


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> ciò che ho evidenziato in grassetto l'ho sempre pensato e scritto pure io
> *ma qui c'è chi la pensa e la vive diversamente
> 
> *per la mia esperienza ti posso dire che, qualunque cosa tu decida di fare, ci vogliono tempo, coraggio, fermezza e tantissima pazienza
> ...


No Arianna non la si pensa diversamente
Si contesta che senza quello forse non si farebbe finire un matrimonio, che ripeto, se era nocivo per i figli ben venga che finisca, altrimenti rifletterei


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, Danny vs appassionato, tipo Godzilla vs Ultraman.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> scusda danny...
> 
> vuoi che ti passi il mio 730 ???
> 
> ...


*


*Uhm...


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Sì caro danny
> Perche puoi esprimere gli stessi concetti utilizzando *altri termini* come fanno *altri utenti *del forum che non mi risparmiano critiche


....


----------



## zanna (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...





danny ha detto:


> [/B]Uhm...


Uhm... :carneval: cos'è tutta questa ummevolezza??


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> se questo è il tuo approccio nei miei confronti
> 
> *rivaffanculo !!!!*
> 
> ...


Uhm...


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Uhm... :carneval: cos'è tutta questa ummevolezza??



Sto riflettendo.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì, ma ora basta però !!!
> 
> perché *un po' mi hai rotto il cazzo !!!*
> 
> ...


Uhm...


----------



## zanna (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...





danny ha detto:


> [/B]Uhm...





danny ha detto:


> ....





danny ha detto:


> Uhm...





danny ha detto:


> Sto riflettendo.


Ok ... ma questa non è ummevolezza e nemmeno ummelitudine ... mi sembra tipo tana per danny??


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...


Mi ricorda la scena iniziale di Blade Runner :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ok ... ma questa non è ummevolezza e nemmeno ummelitudine ... mi sembra tipo tana per danny??


sta meditando... c'è chi fa om e chi fa um :smile:


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Passy, allora.
Questa terminologia l'hai introdotta per primo tu.
Verso Scaredheart,
Tu non mi conosci, ma hai dato un giudizio sulla mia vita. E pure su chi sta vicino a Scaredheart.
Particolare questa cosa.
Ora: o tutto quello che stai raccontando qui sono fandonie, e sei un troll, 
oppure tutto quello che racconti è vero, e allora le tue convinzioni sono fragili al punto tale che basta un niente per farti alterare.
in questo secondo caso, questa sul forum è solo una piccola prova rispetto a quello che ti capiterà d'ora in poi di incontrare nella vita.
Io te lo dico: devi arrivarci preparato.
Consapevole.
Forte.
Per me non lo sei ancora.
Ma se tutto quello che stai raccontando sono balle...
beh... 
sai come chiudo questo intervento, no?


----------



## zanna (3 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sta meditando... c'è chi fa om e chi fa um :smile:


fff: verso l'infinito e oltre ...


----------



## gas (3 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> sono convinta che un nuovo amore non arriva mai per caso
> 
> *per una moglie, paradossalmente, la situazione economica può addirittura migliorare perché oltre alla casa e al mantenimento, ci sono anche gli assegni familiari*


quindi al di la dei sentimenti, da parte della donna scaturisce l'egoismo...
è questo quello che volevi intendere?


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Passy, allora.
> Questa terminologia l'hai introdotta per primo tu.
> Verso Scaredheart,
> Tu non mi conosci, ma hai dato un giudizio sulla mia vita. E pure su chi sta vicino a Scaredheart.
> ...


Danny,

io mi altero quando persone che sanno poco e niente di me vogliono dare giudizi sommari ....
Sono una persona che sa ascoltare gli altri quando si pongono in maniera adeguata.
Se conti gli utenti che sono intervenuti su questo 3d solo in due casi ho perso le staffe.
Un motivo ci sarà...  o no ??
Eppure sono più quelli che mi bacchettano, rispetto a quelli che tentano di comprendere, anche se non condividono ....

NON SONO UN TROLL

tutto quello che ho scritto è la verità !!
e sono consapevole che dovrò lavorare parecchio prima di poter dire di aver sistemato la faccenda ....
sempre che ne sia capace..

Allora Danny, vogliamo ripartire da capo?

potresti cortesemente intervenire su questa discussione cercando di evitare atteggiamenti che potrebbero farmi sbroccare??
non è una richiesta di non dire quello che pensi, ma di dirlo in maniera diversa da come ti viene di primo acchito ...
magari con i toni di apollonia, di sienne  ....   per citarne due a caso ... ma perché no, anche di farfalla che è sempre ipercritica nei miei confronti ma mai ostile o offensiva ...

ti ringrazio ....

e scusa per la querelle


----------



## Apollonia (3 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Arianna non la si pensa diversamente
> Si contesta che senza quello forse non si farebbe finire un matrimonio, che ripeto, se era nocivo per i figli ben venga che finisca, altrimenti rifletterei


Un matrimonio finisce indipendentemente dal fatto che ci sia un altro/a oppure no.
Certo, a volte nell'altro si trova la forza, l'innamoramento, tante cose, ma difficilmente l'altro è la causa.
Che poi ci sia da ragionare sui figli, situazione economica, ecc, sono  d'accordo.


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Un matrimonio finisce indipendentemente dal fatto che ci sia un altro/a oppure no.
> Certo, a volte nell'altro si trova la forza, l'innamoramento, tante cose, ma difficilmente l'altro è la causa.
> Che poi ci sia da ragionare sui figli, situazione economica, ecc, sono  d'accordo.


E io non mi voglio sottrarre alla discussione nè con voi né con mia moglie
Si tratta di trovare tempi e modalità


----------



## Trinità (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> E io non mi voglio sottrarre alla discussione nè con voi né con mia moglie
> Si tratta di trovare tempi e modalità


Sei proprio deciso allora?


----------



## appassionato (4 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sei proprio deciso allora?


guarda Tinidad,

di una sola cosa sono certo....
che con mia moglie il matrimonio è finito da un pezzo ....   (e forse non c'è mai veramente stato)

dopo pochissimi anni di matrimonio abbiamo passato un periodo relativamente breve, nel quale ci eravamo allontanati (pur abitando sotto lo stesso tetto)

non so se quelle che volarono allora furono delle corna .... so che lei aveva un'amicizia particolare con un uomo di una decina d'anni più vecchio di lei ...  e io confidavo (già allora) i miei dubbi sul matrimonio alla mia collega di scrivania

passammo qualche mese in cui litigavamo parecchio ....  una sera io e una sera lei minacciavamo di andare via da casa ...

poi la tregua .... 


quindi, sì, io ho deciso ....  non voglio tornare sui miei passi ....  devo trovare il modo di cominciare a parlarne con lei affinché la cosa rimanga in un alveo di civiltà ...

troveremo il modo di gestire la situazione con i figli in maniera che subiscano il meno possibile ....  ne sono certo ...


a differenza di molti, spero che l'attuale relazione che sto vivendo con la mia collega (preciso ... non c'entra niente con quella di quindici anni fa con la quale mi confidavo), possa aiutarmi a gestire il passaggio .... e mi auguro che possa essere la mia donna anche in futuro .....

certo, una separazione non è un semplice litigio ....  lascerà delle cicatrici indelebili .... forse più a mia moglie che a me ....   i figli qualcosa ne subiranno .... non ho mai detto il contrario .... ma a chi servirebbe continuare a portare avanti un rapporto che non esiste più ??
un teatrino per la società perbenista??  il mio moralismo mi ha portato a resistere fino ad ora ....

sono certo che quando arriverà il momento vivremo in casa un bello sconquasso .... ma sono altrettanto certo che troveremo il giusto equilibrio ...


mi aspetto molto dall'incontro che avrò giovedì prossimo dal mediatore ....  speriamo di non rimanerne deluso


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> guarda Tinidad,
> 
> di una sola cosa sono certo....
> che con mia moglie il matrimonio è finito da un pezzo ....*   (e forse non c'è mai veramente stato)
> ...


allora siete degli incoscienti , si può sapere su che basi sono nati questi tre figli?
capisco tutto, i matrimoni finiscono , ci mancherebbe altro....ma se non siete mai stati sicuri di voi come vi è venuto in mente di formare una famiglia numerosa.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> guarda Tinidad,
> 
> di una sola cosa sono certo....
> che con mia moglie il matrimonio è finito da un pezzo ....   (e forse non c'è mai veramente stato)
> ...


Ma come si fa a mettere al mondo 3 figli con una donna che da subito non si è dimostrata essere quella giusta?
Ma come si fa a concepire dei figli con tanta leggerezza?.. Mah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora siete degli incoscienti , si può sapere su che basi sono nati questi tre figli?
> capisco tutto, i matrimoni finiscono , ci mancherebbe altro....ma se non siete mai stati sicuri di voi come vi è venuto in mente di formare una famiglia numerosa.


Non Avevo letto


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

Arianna ha detto:


> però restavano lì inconsapevoli
> l'amante li ha fatti venire a galla
> ma la scelta di separarsi non è dell'amante


No l'amante è funzionale in questo caso come la chiave che si usa per avviare l'auto ... ora appassionato può raccontarseLA come gli pare e aggiungo che visto che non sopporta così tanto sua moglie doveva decidersi prima di procrearci 3 figli ma tant'è ora si è deciso, amen, che poi si illuda che non sia l'amante il fulcro di tutto sto popo di decisione lo metto in conto che denota una debolezza di fondo abbastanza frequente in talune persone. Quindi gli auguro di affrontare il tutto con la moglie  prima possibile, di saper gestire la questione figli insieme alla moglie, di non entrare in depressione se l'amante lo smolla...se riesce a mantenere la rotta assumendosi varie responsabilità se la cava se no...azzi amari l'attendono


----------



## gas (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non Avevo letto


male, molto male


----------



## appassionato (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a mettere al mondo 3 figli con una donna che da subito non si è dimostrata essere quella giusta?
> Ma come si fa a concepire dei figli con tanta leggerezza?.. Mah


farfalla ....
che devo fà ???
mi vuoi crocifiggere?
mi devo impiccare??
se ho fatto delle cazzate così grosse nella mia vita ??

onestamente tu ritieni che dovrei ingoiare il rospo e starmene in casa a fare il padre e il marito ... senza avere un minimo di motivazione??
oppure potrei provare a fare il padre da separato?

lasciamo stare adesso l'amante, la compagna, la collega ....

IO NON PROVO SENTIMENTI POSITIVI NEI CONFRONTI DELLA DONNA CHE HO SPOSATO VENTI ANNI FA !!!

volete mettermi alla gogna o vogliamo ragionare di qualcosa di sensato ???
può esistere una exit strategy oppure secondo voi non mi rimane che la rassegnazione di fare il padre in questa casa??


che le cazzate siano state fatte è un dato di fatto ....


ragioniamo insieme di come gestirle .....
non ripetiamo sempre le stesse cose ...  il disgraziato, il senza palle, l'innamorato, ecc....


aiutatemi a fare un passo avanti


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2014)

2 , hai fatto 3 figli 





appassionato ha detto:


> farfalla ....
> che devo fà ???
> mi vuoi crocifiggere?
> mi devo impiccare??
> ...


non hai fatto "cazzate", hai fatto 3 figli e sarà bene che qualche sentimento positivo per la loro madre tu lo trovi perchè comunque necessita la vostra completa collaborazione in questo senso.
 perciò se fino ad ora non hai usato il cervello fallo adesso e cerca di capire come muoverti al meglio per fare meno danni possibili a tutta la famiglia


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ... ragioniamo insieme di come gestirle .....
> non ripetiamo sempre le stesse cose ...  il disgraziato, il senza palle, l'innamorato, ecc....
> 
> aiutatemi a fare un passo avanti


Appunto. Del passato non si può cambiare nulla. Occupiamoci del presente e del futuro. Il fatto che tu ti sia smosso per fare qualcosa è senz'altro positivo.
Il tuo presente è il 10 luglio. Senti cosa ti dice la mediatrice, e vedi da lì dove si può partire per farvi il meno male possibile.
Ma adesso, in casa, le cose come vanno? Hai provato a fare qualche accenno a tua moglie?


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> farfalla ....
> che devo fà ???
> mi vuoi crocifiggere?
> mi devo impiccare??
> ...


ciao appassionato 

ma perchè percepisci la gogna? 

se vuoi ragionare su una exit strategy, che è un modo elegante per dire una cosa semplicissima in sè, assumerti i tuoi errori e le tue responsabilità, condividerli con la donna che hai sposato e decidere con lei come gestirli, su cosa vuoi ragionare?

Sull'amore per la new entry? Lascia lì l'amore va là...che non c'entra niente. 

Si ragiona su come sei arrivato qui. Su come ci siete arrivati insieme.
Si analizza il percorso. I perchè e i percome. Perchè se vuoi un'uscita dignitosa a vent'anni di vita insieme devi capire come sono stati vissuti. 

Se vuoi gestire qualcosa, devi sapere cosa stai gestendo. 

A mio parere.

E per poterlo condividere con l'altro e non farlo diventare un bagno di sangue e recriminazioni devi avere chiaro e chiarissimo la tua parte. 

Fra l'altro quel tuo dire che non provi sentimenti positivi per lei, è anche una negazione di te. Se non vuoi il bagno di sangue quei sentimenti positivi li devi far emergere da sotto la distruzione di lei che stai facendo. 
Poi, se non riesci...è un'altra parte delle cose che devi analizzare, anche con lei. Dal mio punto di vista.

La mia prospettiva però è che non si chiude una relazione bruciando i ponti e salpando le ancore. Specialmente se si ha avuta l'idea di mettere al mondo tre figli.

Non so quale sia la tua.

Quindi davvero, ma come vi è venuto in mente di fare tre figli?

E non per colpevolizzarti, colpevolizzarvi. Ma per capire come vi giravano i neuroni. 

PErchè se sono così tanti anni che il tuo matrimonio è finito siete ancora lì, con praticamente nulla di detto?

E di nuovo, non per colpevolizzare. 

Se tu ti sentissi tranquillo rispetto alle scelte, alla tua parte di scelte, non sentiresti la colpa, la gogna. 
Ma la responsabilità. 

E anzichè pensare all'amore, penseresti a come assumertele quelle responsabilità.

Il mio pensiero è che questi amori strategici alle exit strategy siano fughe alleggerenti, rifugi belli e dorati e dolci da se stessi. Mica nego il sentire lì dentro...ma penso sia miele. Però questo è il mio pensiero.

E in ogni caso li trovo distraenti dalla cura che richiede una morte di una relazione. E con tre figli, la vostra morte ha bisogno di gran cura. 

Mio pensiero, eh..:smile:


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao appassionato
> 
> ma perchè percepisci la gogna?
> 
> ...


Quoto e chiedo: fai la psicologa?


----------



## appassionato (4 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> 2 , hai fatto 3 figli non hai fatto "cazzate", hai fatto 3 figli e sarà bene che qualche sentimento positivo per la loro madre tu lo trovi perchè comunque necessita la vostra completa collaborazione in questo senso.
> perciò se fino ad ora non hai usato il cervello fallo adesso e cerca di capire come muoverti al meglio per fare meno danni possibili a tutta la famiglia


Ok Minerva,

cosa intendi per "trovare sentimenti positivi per la madre dei miei figli" ??
non ci stiamo facendo guerra in casa ....

mi sembra evidente che dovrò trovare le giuste argomentazioni, i tempi e i modi per comunicare a mia moglie che le cose non vanno tra noi come dovrebbero .... e che dovremo fare un percorso per capire cosa vogliamo fare del nostro futuro ...

sono qui anche per questo ....

ma voi pensate che sia così scemo o testa di cazzo che io possa andare dalla donna con cui ho visuuto vent'anni e con la quale ho fatto tre figli a dirle che sono così pieno da non sopportarla più anche quando mangia??? oppure ....   cara, sai cosa c'è di nuovo ??  è più di un anno che mi scopo una collega ...  sai niente di grave ... mi sono solo innamorato di lei ....


sarò sì poco lucido, ma un minimo di discernimento ce l'ho ancora .....
non mi posso assolutamente permettere che qualcuno perda la testa (adesso il più vicino sono io, ma potrebbe cambiare velocemente il vento ....  e i miei figli avranno bisogno di un padre e di una madre .... anche se domani saranno separati ...)


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Quoto e chiedo: fai la psicologa?


no:smile::smile:

ma sono molto curiosa dei meccanismi del funzionamento umano..mi hanno sempre incuriosita.

Siamo animali molto particolari..con tutte le nostre sovrastrutture, i condizionamenti...siamo animali proprio strani e curiosi...specialmente quando ci relazioniamo l'uno con l'altro


----------



## appassionato (4 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao appassionato
> 
> ma perchè percepisci la gogna?
> 
> ...


ipazia,

il tuo intervento lo trovo molto sensato ....
grazie!!

rifletterò molto su ciò che mi dici ....
mi hai dato molti spunti su cui pensare !!!


----------



## Hellseven (4 Luglio 2014)

appassionato scusa ma se sei sicuro di te e di quello che fai, che cavolo te ne frega che molti utenti ti sono contrari? Ma a che ti serve l'approvazione? Mi pare che tu abia già deciso in cuor tuo, quindi, che ragione hai di lamentarti? Tanto qualunque cosa tu facia ci sarà sempre chi dirà che non va bene è sbagliata l'hai fatta male. Futtetenne compare. Però pretendere una standin ovation di approvazione e e solidarietà capirai che con riferimento a ciò che pensi di fare non è umanamente ipotizzabile no?


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Ok Minerva,
> *
> cosa *intendi per "trovare sentimenti positivi per la madre dei miei figli" ??
> non ci stiamo facendo guerra in casa ....
> ...


intendo che stai facendo passare i giorni senza avere aperto un dialogo che ponga le basi per farle capire qualcosa e poter decidere insieme se davvero sia il caso di porre fine a questo matrimonio.
-sentimentalmente 
-praticamente
-finanziariamente


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Ok Minerva,
> 
> cosa intendi per "trovare sentimenti positivi per la madre dei miei figli" ??
> non ci stiamo facendo guerra in casa ....
> ...



sai che c'è appassionato?

che se quei sentimenti positivi che dici di non provare sono seppelliti sotto la distruzione, tu puoi usare le più belle parole del mondo...ma si sente il disprezzo, la rabbia....

E se non è elaborato, se non gli si da voce..prende il sopravvento ad un livello non consapevole...

ci sono questioni che la mente non sa regolare. la negatività è una di queste. 

o capisci cosa sta sotto la distruzione di lei, o sono pronta a scommetterci, lei la sentirà...e già la sta sentendo.

A me avevano parlato dello sguardo amorevole verso l'altro.
Io penso che tu lo debba recuperare se vuoi una chiusura dignitosa.

Poi sono scelte. Ognuno fa le sue.


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> no:smile::smile:
> 
> ma sono molto curiosa dei meccanismi del funzionamento umano..mi hanno sempre incuriosita.
> 
> Siamo animali molto particolari..con tutte le nostre sovrastrutture, i condizionamenti...siamo animali proprio strani e curiosi...*specialmente quando ci relazioniamo l'uno con l'altro*



Comunque sei molto brava, davvero. Io quando ho incominciato a leggere qualcosa del forum, prima di decidermi a scrivere, avevo salvato un tuo intervento in non mi ricordo più quale thread che mi aveva colpita tanto, e ogni tanto me lo rileggo. Mi dà coraggio!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> farfalla ....
> che devo fà ???
> mi vuoi crocifiggere?
> mi devo impiccare??
> ...


bella roba dire che i propri figli siano stati una cazzata.
Ma a te, non viene mai la voglia di prenderti a sberle davanti allo specchio?
Ma quale crocifiggere, oh????
... non entro più in questo 3d, tranquillo, mi sta venendo un eritema.


----------



## appassionato (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Appunto. Del passato non si può cambiare nulla. Occupiamoci del presente e del futuro. Il fatto che tu ti sia smosso per fare qualcosa è senz'altro positivo.
> Il tuo presente è il 10 luglio. Senti cosa ti dice la mediatrice, e vedi da lì dove si può partire per farvi il meno male possibile.
> Ma adesso, in casa, le cose come vanno? Hai provato a fare qualche accenno a tua moglie?



no, Apollonia .....

non ho avuto il coraggio di accennare a niente .....

spero che giovedì la mediatrice mi dia degli spunti .....

alla fine avete ragione voi ....

mi sento assolutamente inadeguato a gestire questa situazione .....


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Comunque sei molto brava, davvero. Io quando ho incominciato a leggere qualcosa del forum, prima di decidermi a scrivere, avevo salvato un tuo intervento in non mi ricordo più quale thread che mi aveva colpita tanto, e ogni tanto me lo rileggo. Mi dà coraggio!



ma dici davvero?

grazie!!!!

mi hai detto una cosa bellissima


----------



## appassionato (4 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bella roba dire che i propri figli siano stati una cazzata.
> Ma a te, non viene mai la voglia di prenderti a sberle davanti allo specchio?
> Ma quale crocifiggere, oh????
> ... non entro più in questo 3d, tranquillo, mi sta venendo un eritema.



scusa sbriciolata, 

ma dove avrei scritto che i miei figli sono una cazzata??

non mi mettere in bocca parole che non ho detto ....

quando ho parlato di cazzate fatte mi riferivo al non aver mai affrontato i problemi con mia moglie .... il mai detto di vent'anni ....

non ti scaldare ....
si tratta di capirsi ...


e comunque sì ....  mi capita di volermi prendere a sberle ...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao appassionato
> 
> ma perchè percepisci la gogna?
> 
> ...


E' anche il mio pensiero :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma come si fa a mettere al mondo 3 figli con una donna che da subito non si è dimostrata essere quella giusta?
> Ma come si fa a concepire dei figli con tanta leggerezza?.. Mah*





appassionato ha detto:


> farfalla ....
> che devo fà ???
> mi vuoi crocifiggere?
> mi devo impiccare??
> ...





appassionato ha detto:


> scusa sbriciolata,
> 
> ma dove avrei scritto che i miei figli sono una cazzata??
> 
> ...


non ce n'è affatto bisogno. Vado a prendere il talco mentolato, abbi pazienza.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> no, Apollonia .....
> 
> non ho avuto il coraggio di accennare a niente .....
> 
> ...


Magari sei soprattutto "sentimentalmente immaturo" ...a me sembra che tu non sappia ben gestire le situazioni affettive in genere, almeno da ciò che si intravede nel tuo modo di esporre e di raccontare, per questo ti chiedo se hai pensato di fruire dell'aiuto di uno psicologo


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> scusa sbriciolata,
> 
> ma dove avrei scritto che i miei figli sono una cazzata??
> 
> ...


sberle sarebbe poco ma non perche ti sei innamorato alla follia di un altra, puo capitare, al cuore non si commanda si dice...ma la mancanza di rispetto che dimostri nei confronti della madre dei tuoi figli sarebbe da prendersi a pugni...io l'ho letto il tuo 3d ma mi arrabbiai quando scrivesti che avevi deciso con la tua compagna di "lottare per il vostro amore".Li mi son cascate le braccia.Ma chi t'impedisce di mettere 2 camicie e 2 mutande in una valigia ed andartene? Chi t'impedisce di parlare con tua moglie, dille la verità e chiedere una separazione? Chi? Contro chi devi lottare? Poi l'amore dovrebbe darti il coraggio di fare tutti questi passi...Chi t'impedisce di cacciare gli attributi e stare con la donna che dici di amare follemente? Forse hai paura di pagare un mantenimento allora? Non hai voglia di avvocati e tribunali? Hai paura di perdere la facciata? Di essere giudicato? Allora no.Forse il tuo non è amore folle ma solo una cotta adolescenziale che hai confuso con l'amore.Perche l'amore è tutt'altro ma giustamente tu non lo sai perché non l'hai mai provato...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> sberle sarebbe poco ma non perche ti sei innamorato alla follia di un altra, puo capitare, al cuore non si commanda si dice...ma la mancanza di rispetto che dimostri nei confronti della madre dei tuoi figli sarebbe da prendersi a pugni...io l'ho letto il tuo 3d ma mi arrabbiai quando scrivesti che avevi deciso con la tua compagna di "lottare per il vostro amore".Li mi son cascate le braccia.Ma chi t'impedisce di mettere 2 camicie e 2 mutande in una valigia ed andartene? Chi t'impedisce di parlare con tua moglie, dille la verità e chiedere una separazione? Chi? Contro chi devi lottare? Poi l'amore dovrebbe darti il coraggio di fare tutti questi passi...Chi t'impedisce di cacciare gli attributi e stare con la donna che dici di amare follemente? Forse hai paura di pagare un mantenimento allora? Non hai voglia di avvocati e tribunali? Hai paura di perdere la facciata? Di essere giudicato? Allora no.Forse il tuo non è amore folle ma solo una cotta adolescenziale che hai confuso con l'amore.Perche l'amore è tutt'altro ma giustamente tu non lo sai perché non l'hai mai provato...



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> sberle sarebbe poco ma non perche ti sei innamorato alla follia di un altra, puo capitare, al cuore non si commanda si dice...ma la mancanza di rispetto che dimostri nei confronti della madre dei tuoi figli sarebbe da prendersi a pugni...io l'ho letto il tuo 3d ma mi arrabbiai quando scrivesti che avevi deciso con la tua compagna di "lottare per il vostro amore".Li mi son cascate le braccia.Ma chi t'impedisce di mettere 2 camicie e 2 mutande in una valigia ed andartene? Chi t'impedisce di parlare con tua moglie, dille la verità e chiedere una separazione? Chi? Contro chi devi lottare? Poi l'amore dovrebbe darti il coraggio di fare tutti questi passi...Chi t'impedisce di cacciare gli attributi e stare con la donna che dici di amare follemente? Forse hai paura di pagare un mantenimento allora? Non hai voglia di avvocati e tribunali? Hai paura di perdere la facciata? Di essere giudicato? Allora no.Forse il tuo non è amore folle ma solo una cotta adolescenziale che hai confuso con l'amore.Perche l'amore è tutt'altro ma giustamente tu non lo sai perché non l'hai mai provato...


Ammazza se gliele hai date !!!!:smile: Il fatto è secondo me che appassionato rischia di  interpretare amore ciò che invece potrebbe rivelarsi dinanzi ai primi problemi pratici e affettivi ..." un calesse" ...


----------



## appassionato (4 Luglio 2014)

Compreso il messaggio collettivo ...

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Compreso il messaggio collettivo ...
> 
> Grazie a tutti


figurati...torna quando sarai cresciuto


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma dici davvero?
> 
> grazie!!!!
> 
> mi hai detto una cosa bellissima


E che, mica sono bugiarda!
Anzi, se ritrovo il file dove ho salvato quel pezzo, lo incollo qui. Aspè che cerco.... trovato! 



Ipazia: Ci sono eventi che semplicemente non possono essere perdonati.
Non c'è altra via che prenderli per quello che sono e assumersi le conseguenze che portano.
Non c'è via alternativa.

Il punto non è il perdono secondo me.

Il punto è scaricare la rabbia, la delusione, mettici quello che vuoi, è renderli neutri..neutralizzarli.
Togliere il carico emotivo.

E non per discolparsi, ma per "riparare" con azioni concrete e rivolte al futuro, per se stessi e poi anche per gli altri.

Ecco perchè rimuovere non funziona (e infetta le ferite).
Perchè non neutralizza ma semplicemente sposta l'evento in questione in un angolo..un po' come mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto, no? Mica l'hai tolta, l'hai solo messa in una posizione non visibile. Appena il tappeto si sposta, la polvere è ancora lì, e va ad aumentare quella che si è accumulata nel frattempo.

Accettare è prendere tutto il carico e lasciarlo andare, riparando con azioni concrete e volte al futuro.
Il passato è quello che è. Il presente è nelle azioni del qui e ora, il futuro è una conseguenza.
Accettare è smettere di combattere.

E' successo l'evento x? Sì, è successo.
Potevo evitare? Forse sì, forse no...il punto è che non è stato evitato. Da me si dice che "coi se e coi ma non si fa minestra"
Fa male? Sì.
Il male è una punizione? NO.
Il dolore è una fase, non è eterno. Non c'è che viverlo.

La vera domanda, a mio parere è: cosa possa fare ORA e QUI per prendere l'evento x e usarlo come miglioramento di me? Come "ampliamento" di quello che credevo di essere e ho scoperto non essere...


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2014)

@apollonia, mica intendevo che eri bugiarda

scusami se così è sembrato.

Non mi aspettavo semplicemente che qualcosa che ho scritto potesse fare quello che hai detto. 

Non sono molto brava ad accettare i complimenti...ci sto lavorando


----------



## Apollonia (4 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> @apollonia, mica intendevo che eri bugiarda


No, figurati! la mia era una risposta ironica! 



ipazia ha detto:


> scusami se così è sembrato.


 Nessun problema!


ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi aspettavo semplicemente che qualcosa che ho scritto potesse fare quello che hai detto.
> 
> Non sono molto brava ad accettare i complimenti...ci sto lavorando


Invece ci sono tanti interventi, alcune anche piccole frasi, che mi hanno colpita e che, nei momenti bui, rileggo per risollevarmi un po'.
Iapzia: la prima donna matematica della storia. Era un fenomeno, intelligentissima!


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, figurati! la mia era una risposta ironica!
> 
> 
> Nessun problema!
> ...


...ok...non sono molto pronta spesso

ipazia io l'ho adorata quando ho letto questo

"...Un episodio è al proposito significativo: un allievo di Ipazia, ci dice Damascio, si era follemente innamorato di lei. Ipazia, accortasi di questa sua passione, gli presentò una delle pezzuole usate dalle donne per il mestruo e gli disse: "Questo, dunque, ami o giovane, niente di bello"...."

e per il suo saper alzare gli occhi al cielo, anche se intorno a lei l'uso era abbassarli.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2014)

scusa l'Ot appasionato


----------



## Traccia (4 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> vedo che siete in molti con il dente avvelenato ....
> 
> 
> è vero ....
> ...


sono assolutamente d'accordo con te e questa affermazione! vivi la vita in tutta felicità e passione finchè si può!!! a prescindere da come andrà con l'altra una cosa è certa: non ami più tua moglie ed è giusto lasciarla libera! che bello essere innamorati, che bello il tuo entusiasmo, ti invidio!!!!! vai e spacca tutto


----------



## Trinità (4 Luglio 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo con te e questa affermazione! vivi la vita in tutta felicità e passione finchè si può!!! a prescindere da come andrà con l'altra una cosa è certa: non ami più tua moglie ed è giusto lasciarla libera! che bello essere innamorati, che bello il tuo entusiasmo, ti invidio!!!!! vai e spacca tutto


Forse spaccare tutto non sarà semplice. Ero così anch'io per l'altra ma ho spaccato tutta la mia famiglia e ti assicuro che 
nel mio caso non ne valeva la pena.
Se fosse possibile vorrei fermarlo questo entusiasmo!


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2014)

Minchia...sono rimasta a pagina 55! Un sunto sigli aggiornamenti?


----------



## Tubarao (7 Luglio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Minchia...sono rimasta a pagina 55! Un sunto sigli aggiornamenti?


Hai portato la giusitficazione firmata  ??? Hmmmm ???? :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai portato la giusitficazione firmata  ??? Hmmmm ???? :incazzato::incazzato:


Non dovrei averne bisogno se il mio "suntore" ufficiale si degnasse di fare il proprio lavoro!!


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai portato la giusitficazione firmata  ??? Hmmmm ???? :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Apollonia (7 Luglio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai portato la giusitficazione firmata  ??? Hmmmm ???? :incazzato::incazzato:


:up:


----------



## emme76 (7 Luglio 2014)

Ma la moglie non si è già accorta da sola che il matrimonio è finito?  Ci voleva l'amante?


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Minchia...sono rimasta a pagina 55! Un sunto sigli aggiornamenti?


tutto regolare.   ultimamente si discute di peso forma.   tu come stai messa


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto regolare.   ultimamente si discute di peso forma.   tu come stai messa


Grazie.
Io sto messa bene, ho preso qualche kilo che sicuramente non riuscirò a perdere per questa estate. Diciamo che sono largamente in anticipo per l'estate prossima. :rotfl:


----------



## appassionato (9 Luglio 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo con te e questa affermazione! vivi la vita in tutta felicità e passione finchè si può!!! a prescindere da come andrà con l'altra una cosa è certa: non ami più tua moglie ed è giusto lasciarla libera! che bello essere innamorati, che bello il tuo entusiasmo, ti invidio!!!!! vai e spacca tutto


Grazie traccia della tua solidarietà....

Domani per me è un giorno molto importante


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Grazie traccia della tua solidarietà....
> 
> Domani per me è un giorno molto importante



Non ti aspettare chissà che, rischi di essere deluso.

Pensa piuttosto a comunicare al meglio i tuoi obiettivi, le tue domande, se ti possono aiutare e in che modo etc
Non puoi andare là dire "mi voglio separare" e aspettarti che ti pongano davanti i depliant con selezione di pacchetti tutto-compreso.
Devi dire quali sono i problemi che ti aspetti in questa separazione, dove non ti senti in grado di fare da solo, dove ti servono consigli etc.


----------



## appassionato (10 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti aspettare chissà che, rischi di essere deluso.
> 
> Pensa piuttosto a comunicare al meglio i tuoi obiettivi, le tue domande, se ti possono aiutare e in che modo etc
> Non puoi andare là dire "mi voglio separare" e aspettarti che ti pongano davanti i depliant con selezione di pacchetti tutto-compreso.
> Devi dire quali sono i problemi che ti aspetti in questa separazione, dove non ti senti in grado di fare da solo, dove ti servono consigli etc.


Ripercorrendo la storia del matrimonio è emersa tutta la mia incapacità a gestire le situazioni.
è evidente che l'anello debole sono io
E la mediatrice si è impegnata ad accompagnarci nel percorso di riconciliazione tra me e mia moglie (che non vuole dire che rimarremo insieme ma che l'eventuale separazione sarà un percorso il più condiviso per il bene dei figli)
è stato un calvario,ma è stato necessario per partire

Vedrò nuovamente la mediatrice al rientro delle vacanze per cominciare a trovare le modalità più opportune per coinvolgere mia moglie


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Ripercorrendo la storia del matrimonio è emersa tutta la mia incapacità a gestire le situazioni.
> è evidente che l'anello debole sono io
> E la mediatrice si è impegnata ad accompagnarci nel percorso di riconciliazione tra me e mia moglie (che non vuole dire che rimarremo insieme ma che l'eventuale separazione sarà un percorso il più condiviso per il bene dei figli)
> è stato un calvario,ma è stato necessario per partire
> ...


E credo che questo fatto che fossi tu l'anello debole ti sia stato fatto notare diverse volte nelle risposte che ti sono state date qui sopra...
Mi auguro che tu possa diventare forte quel minimo che ti serve per sistemare la tua situazione...qualunque cosa sia da decidere nel tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Ripercorrendo la storia del matrimonio è emersa tutta la mia incapacità a gestire le situazioni.
> è evidente che l'anello debole sono io
> E la mediatrice si è impegnata ad accompagnarci nel percorso di riconciliazione tra me e mia moglie (che non vuole dire che rimarremo insieme ma che l'eventuale separazione sarà un percorso il più condiviso per il bene dei figli)
> è stato un calvario,ma è stato necessario per partire
> ...



Ti ha dato "compiti per le vacanze"?


----------



## appassionato (11 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti ha dato "compiti per le vacanze"?



sì, mi ha dato dei compiti per le vacanze ...

dovrò fare attenzione ai miei atteggiamenti nei confronti di mia moglie e nei confronti dei miei due figli che verranno in vacanza con noi (il più grande non ci segue più ...)

dovrò raccontarle poi tutte le volte che sono stato in difficoltà relazionale con uno dei componenti della famiglia e qual'è stata la motivazione della difficoltà

dovrò dirle se tutto ciò che ci siamo detti ieri è rimasto chiuso in un cassetto, oppure se ho permesso che l'incontro di ieri lavorasse dentro di me ...

e soprattutto dovrò, in questo periodo, riflettere su quelle che sono le paure che mi hanno fatto rimandare di anno in anno questo passo ....

credo che questo ultimo punto sia LA QUESTIONE .... è quella cosa che stanotte non mi ha fatto dormire quasi niente e quel poco che ho dormito .... sono stati incubi ....


è vero!!! ho paura anche della mia ombra .... probabilmente fino ad oggi mi sono messo in un angolo della casa, quasi fossi un soprammobile, senza partecipare attivamente alla vita familiare .... la mia paura di mettermi in discussione e di discutere con mia moglie è stata troppo grande ....

e se oggi mi trovo in questa situazione è solamente responsabilità mia ....

se ieri è stato un calvario, la passione che mi attende nei prossimi anni per recuperare un rapporto con i miei figli, che c'è stato solo a livello formale (io sono quello che metteva le regole e poi .... ), non me la posso neanche immaginare ... e purtroppo non è così scontato che riesca nell'impresa ....

 se ieri è stato un calvario, la fatica che mi attende per cominciare a discutere davvero con mia moglie - e questa volta sarà per dirle che tra noi le cose non vanno come devono andare, che sono anni che non la amo più, che dobbiamo trovare un modo condiviso per aiutare i nostri figli a crescere bene, nonostante che non staremo più sotto lo stesso tetto, non me lo posso neanche immaginare  ....

se ieri è stato un calvario, il dolore che proverò quando dovrò dire alla mia "compagna extraconiugale" (così l'ha chiamata la mediatrice) che molto probabilmente io ci sarò per lei molto meno che fino ad oggi e che se ci amiamo davvero sapremo ritrovarci quando tutto questo sarà finito, non me lo posso nemmeno immaginare ...

in tutto questo bailamme, dovrò pure trovare le forze per sostenere me stesso, per continuare a lavorare mantenendo uno standard accettabile, per evitare che la mia vita diventi un inferno 


ce la farò ??   questa è la vera domanda ....  ma ovviamente la risposta ancora non me la so dare


----------



## Apollonia (11 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì, mi ha dato dei compiti per le vacanze ...
> 
> ... ce la farò ??   questa è la vera domanda ....  ma ovviamente la risposta ancora non me la so dare


Ti domandi se ce la farai? Io,credo di si. Il coraggio per chiamare la mediatrice lo hai trovato.
Certo, non ti aspettare un percorso facile, tutt'altro. Ma troverai la forza. Sai dove? Solo ed esclusivamente dentro di te.
Mi sembra che la mediatrice ti abbia dato compiti molto precisi e anche di facile realizzazione. Se noti, sono tutti rivolti a te, al ragionare su di te e sul tuo modo di essere.
In bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## FataIgnorante (11 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> perché secondo me è da qui che partirà il processo evolutivo della mia vita ....
> 
> o almeno così avrei deciso


Si come no! Hai una paura così fottuta che hai dovuto dirlo in questo forum per metterti in pace con te stesso per qualche momento. Tempo al tempo. Siete in 4 mica in 2. In bocca al lupo! Che ne hai bisogno e non sai quanto!


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì, mi ha dato dei compiti per le vacanze ...
> 
> dovrò fare attenzione ai miei atteggiamenti nei confronti di mia moglie e nei confronti dei miei due figli che verranno in vacanza con noi (il più grande non ci segue più ...)
> 
> ...



Ciao

si, ce la farai ... con qualche caduta e rottura di ossa, ma ce la farai. 

Raccontaci ... e sfogati quando non va, ci siamo ... 


sienne


----------



## appassionato (11 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ti domandi se ce la farai? Io,credo di si. Il coraggio per chiamare la mediatrice lo hai trovato.
> Certo, non ti aspettare un percorso facile, tutt'altro. Ma troverai la forza. Sai dove? Solo ed esclusivamente dentro di te.
> Mi sembra che la mediatrice ti abbia dato compiti molto precisi e anche di facile realizzazione. Se noti, sono tutti rivolti a te, al ragionare su di te e sul tuo modo di essere.
> In bocca al lupo per tutto!


sì Apollonia,
il coraggio di chiamare la mediatrice l'ho avuto, ma devo assolutamente ringraziarti per questo
onestamente penso che senza il tuo supporto non ce l'avrei fatta




FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Si come no! Hai una paura così fottuta che hai dovuto dirlo in questo forum per metterti in pace con te stesso per qualche momento. Tempo al tempo. Siete in 4 mica in 2. In bocca al lupo! Che ne hai bisogno e non sai quanto!


è vero !
ho una paura fottuta e non so se ce la farò ....
siamo in 5 non in 2 ...
grazie per l'in bocca al lupo !!



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, ce la farai ... con qualche caduta e rottura di ossa, ma ce la farai.
> 
> ...


grazie sienne ...
sei sempre così gentile, pacata e comprensiva ...
non me lo dire due volte ...
che io sarò spesso qui a sfogarmi ....
sarà così dura ...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Luglio 2014)

Mi sa che è meglio se te li scrivo, gli episodi in cui ti trovi in difficoltà con i membrindella tua famiglia sai?

cmq, ora vedi davanti a te un percorso immane, ma ricorda che lo percorrerai un passo alla volta, nessuno ti chiede di fare un solo balzo e di cambiare tutto in un colpo quello che hai fatto e soprattutto non fatto in anni. E come secondo punto, non sei solo a farlo, sei seguito, e hai un obiettivo. Meglio che galleggiare da solo senza sapere che fare no?

e intanto, goditi le vacanze coi tuoi figli... Come hai visto, crescono presto e se ne vanno e quei tempi non tornano più. 

E magari, aver riconosciuto le tue responsabilità ti aiuterà a non riversare tutta la tua rabbia e frustrazione su tua moglie, e anche la convivenza con lei potrebbe essere piü serena.

in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Apollonia (11 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì Apollonia,
> il coraggio di chiamare la mediatrice l'ho avuto, ma devo assolutamente ringraziarti per questo
> onestamente penso che senza il tuo supporto non ce l'avrei fatta


Ma figurati! Io penso che un luogo come il forum serva ad aiutarsi.
Sono felice di esserti stata di aiuto in un momento difficile della tua vita. 
Un abbraccio forte!



appassionato ha detto:


> grazie sienne ...
> sei sempre così gentile, pacata e comprensiva ...
> non me lo dire due volte ...
> che io sarò spesso qui a sfogarmi ....
> sarà così dura ...


Quoto Sienne.
Quando senti che non ce la fai, vieni qui a sfogarti.
Ci sarà qualcuno pronto ad ascoltarti, e magari anche a farti sorridere un po'.


----------



## appassionato (11 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sa che è meglio se te li scrivo, gli episodi in cui ti trovi in difficoltà con i membrindella tua famiglia sai?
> 
> cmq, ora vedi davanti a te un percorso immane, ma ricorda che lo percorrerai un passo alla volta, nessuno ti chiede di fare un solo balzo e di cambiare tutto in un colpo quello che hai fatto e soprattutto non fatto in anni. E come secondo punto, non sei solo a farlo, sei seguito, e hai un obiettivo. Meglio che galleggiare da solo senza sapere che fare no?
> 
> ...



guarda nausicaa ....

la rabbia e la frustrazione in questo momento sono più su me stesso che su mia moglie ....
per non essere stato capace di fare nulla !!!

sì, cercherò di godermi il più possibile la vacanza !!!


----------



## sienne (11 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

secondo quello che leggo, tu hai già fatto dei passi da gigante. 
Veramente. Ti stai soffermando sul tuo ruolo ... e non è poco ... 
È una cosa difficilissima ... riconoscersi nella propria storia ... 

Fa piacere leggere ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo quello che leggo, tu hai già fatto dei passi da gigante.
> Veramente. Ti stai soffermando sul tuo ruolo ... e non è poco ...
> ...


quoto, stai facendo un gran lavoro, non ti arrendere alle difficoltà, dai.
Una volta messi i piedi per terra, ne devi mettere uno davanti all'altro.


----------



## appassionato (11 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo quello che leggo, tu hai già fatto dei passi da gigante.
> Veramente. Ti stai soffermando sul tuo ruolo ... e non è poco ...
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto, stai facendo un gran lavoro, non ti arrendere alle difficoltà, dai.
> Una volta messi i piedi per terra, ne devi mettere uno davanti all'altro.



grazie amici/che

sono felice di aver preso, anche grazie a voi, la strada giusta ....
è dura, molto dura, ma non posso più fare finta di niente ....  
al mio matrimonio ero io sull'altare a fare quelle promesse;
tre figli li ho messi al mondo io ... con mia moglie ....

l'amore può finire, i matrimoni pure ....
quello che non è possibile invece è che una persona metta la testa sotto la sabbia

ne uscirò con le ossa rotte???
però ne uscirò a testa alta continuando (cominciando seriamente) a fare il padre ....

leggerei volentieri ancora i vari danny, minerva, farfalla, eratò ....  e tutti gli altri che più o meno giustamente mi attaccavano e ai quali non sempre mi sono rivolto in maniera educata

se li sentite in altri 3D, magari dite loro che un piccolo passo avanti l'ho fatto e che sono i benvenuti in questa discussione ...


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> grazie amici/che
> 
> sono felice di aver preso, anche grazie a voi, la strada giusta ....
> è dura, molto dura, ma non posso più fare finta di niente ....
> ...


Bè la tua mediatrice deve essere stata molto brava  e perdonami se ti prendo bonariamente in giro 

Chi ha già scritto qui vede che il discorso sta andando avanti non ti preoccupare. E cmq, se posso, magari per svagarti fai anche tu un giro in giro


----------



## passante (11 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì, mi ha dato dei compiti per le vacanze ...
> 
> dovrò fare attenzione ai miei atteggiamenti nei confronti di mia moglie e nei confronti dei miei due figli che verranno in vacanza con noi (il più grande non ci segue più ...)
> 
> ...


complimenti. penso che metterti in discussione sia la cosa più difficile, ma l'unica veramente utile, indipendentemente da quello che ne verrà fuori. certo che ce la farai, ma non farti scoraggiare dalle difficoltà :smile:


----------



## appassionato (13 Luglio 2014)

Stasera sono incaxzato come una pantera ....

Mia moglie ha seccato il conti dove c'erano i soldi per i lavori di ristrutturazione ....

Non cifre esagerate ....

Ma adesso non ci sono più

Senza un motivo preciso


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Stasera sono incaxzato come una pantera ....
> 
> Mia moglie ha seccato il conti dove c'erano i soldi per i lavori di ristrutturazione ....
> 
> ...


Ci parlo io...


----------



## appassionato (14 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Stasera sono incaxzato come una pantera ....
> 
> Mia moglie ha seccato il conto dove c'erano i soldi per i lavori di ristrutturazione ....
> 
> ...


avendoci dormito sopra (dormire = eufemismo) devo dire che è stata una benedizione dal cielo che non abbia perso il controllo e non abbiamo litigato in maniera furiosa ....

è evidente che il gesto è un segnale bello e buono ....

mi manca qualcosa, quindi "me lo compro" ....

solo che quello che le manca non lo potrà comprare ....  sono molto dispiaciuto, ma quando a breve inizieremo a parlare dei nostri problemi .... avrà la consapevolezza di cosa non ha avuto in questi anni ...

se solo avessi avuto le palle per affrontare prima le situazioni ...


----------



## Apollonia (14 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> avendoci dormito sopra (dormire = eufemismo) devo dire che è stata una benedizione dal cielo che non abbia perso il controllo e non abbiamo litigato in maniera furiosa ....
> 
> è evidente che il gesto è un segnale bello e buono ....
> 
> ...


E' inutile piangere sul latte versato! 
Affrontale adesso le situazioni, con fermezza, senza andare a rivangare il passato.
Mia nonna diceva:"del senno di poi son piene le tasche".
Fanne buon uso.


----------



## appassionato (14 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E' inutile piangere sul latte versato!
> Affrontale adesso le situazioni, con fermezza, senza andare a rivangare il passato.
> Mia nonna diceva:"del senno di poi son piene le tasche".
> Fanne buon uso.


Hai ragione Apollonia

ma il mio più grande timore è che mia moglie non regga il colpo ...

Dai! Mercoledì andiamo in vacanza... Godiamocele


----------



## Apollonia (14 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Hai ragione Apollonia
> 
> ma il mio più grande timore è che mia moglie non regga il colpo ...
> 
> Dai! Mercoledì andiamo in vacanza... Godiamocele


E chi, a priori, regge il colpo?
Buona vacanza, e magari potete iniziare a parlare in quell'occasione.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> E' inutile piangere sul latte versato!
> Affrontale adesso le situazioni, con fermezza, senza andare a rivangare il passato.
> Mia nonna diceva:"del senno di poi son piene le *tasche*".
> Fanne buon uso.


Tua nonna diceva "le fosse" mia cara


----------



## Apollonia (14 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tua nonna diceva "le fosse" mia cara


no, no, ti assicuro che diceva le tasche! Che poi lo riportasse sbagliato non lo so, o che ne avesse fatto una sua personale versione può darsi.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì, mi ha dato dei compiti per le vacanze ...
> 
> dovrò fare attenzione ai miei atteggiamenti nei confronti di mia moglie e nei confronti dei miei due figli che verranno in vacanza con noi (il più grande non ci segue più ...)
> 
> ...


Hai illustrato benissimo le molteplici ragioni per cui si fa tanta fatica a prendere atto che una separazione sarebbe la soluzione.


----------



## appassionato (14 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai illustrato benissimo le molteplici ragioni per cui si fa tanta fatica a prendere atto che una separazione sarebbe la soluzione.


perdonami .....
ho riletto più volte, ma non sono sufficientemente concentrato ....

intendi dire che per le ragioni che ho illustrato la separazione è consigliata oppure intendi dire il contrario ??


della serie ....


è un incoraggiamento o mi stai dicendo che sto a fa una cazzata?
​


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> perdonami .....
> ho riletto più volte, ma non sono sufficientemente concentrato ....
> 
> intendi dire che per le ragioni che ho illustrato la separazione è consigliata oppure intendi dire il contrario ??
> ...


Non ho la più pallida idea se TU stia facendo bene o una cazzata (non ho letto neanche tutto).
Ho detto che le tue considerazioni sono una presa di coscienza lucida di cosa comporta una separazione.
Tu, avendone coscienza, immagino che stia affrontando tutto nel migliore di modi e non per motivi futile.
Osservavo che è invece pieno di coppie che restano insieme perché, senza magari avere la tua consapevolezza e lucidità, sanno però che non si sentono di affrontare tutto quello che precede e consegue una separazione (oltre al problema del mutuo).
Penso che la tua consapevolezza possa essere utile a molti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Stasera sono incaxzato come una pantera ....
> 
> Mia moglie ha seccato il conti dove c'erano i soldi per i lavori di ristrutturazione ....
> 
> ...


Io mi sbaglierò, ma secondo me ti ha sgamato e si sta premunendo.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> grazie amici/che
> 
> sono felice di aver preso, anche grazie a voi, la strada giusta ....
> è dura, molto dura, ma non posso più fare finta di niente ....
> ...


Sono felice a leggerti più serenoscusa per la durezza ma a volte i scossoni sono meglio degli abbracci


----------



## appassionato (29 Luglio 2014)

bene ....

le vacanze sono finite !!!!

(e anche la ricreazione)

con i figli è andata stupendamente bene ....
ci siamo divertiti, siamo stati insieme, li ho seguiti ....

con la moglie non è andata benissimo ....
l'ho sorpresa (mentre dormivo) a ravanare nel mio telefono ...
ho fatto finta di continuare a dormire ... non sono così fesso da lasciare tracce sul telefono ....
ma questo ovviamente complica le cose .... perché un partner sospettoso è meno incline a parlare dei problemi della coppia e tende a focalizzare più l'attenzione sul fatto che ci sia o meno un'altra .... 

ma la situazione questa è ....

purtroppo i miei piani devono essere leggermente rallentati per alcuni problemi che nel frattempo si sono evidenziati sul lavoro .... e non posso permettermi di essere stritolato tra il lavoro e la separazione ....

conto di risolvere quelli sul lavoro entro l'estate ....  
nel frattempo manterrò i contatti con la mediatrice familiare che mi sta aiutando in questo percorso.

la questione è - ovviamente - più complessa rispetto a quanto mi sarei aspettato, ma sono pronto a gestirla (NON A SUBIRLA).

la compagna extraconiugale (come l'ha chiamata la mediatrice) nel frattempo sta anche lei approcciando al problema con il suo compagno ....
non le ho ancora detto che nei prossimi mesi potremmo rallentare le nostre frequentazioni, ma lo farò molto presto!
è bene che sia ben informata di quello che sta per succedere nella mia vita ....

poi ... se son rose .....   (l'importante è che non siano cachi !! ;-) )

ciao per ora


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> bene ....
> 
> le vacanze sono finite !!!!
> 
> ...



Ciao & buongiorno,


sembra proprio, che stai realizzando cosa comporta questo percorso. 
Mi dispiace per tua moglie, sinceramente. Infatti, lei sa che le cose vanno bene
e che probabilmente vi è un'altra ... certe cose non si possono ignorare alla lunga ... 

Mi dispiace veramente. Perché il dialogo, di cosa non funziona nella coppia
potrebbe farle sperare che si ricerchi una possibilità per salvare la famiglia ... 
Deve essere e rimanere forte ... dalle più sostegno possibile, quando si apriranno le danze ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> bene ....
> 
> le vacanze sono finite !!!!
> 
> ...


Tra il dire e il fare ... I proverbi hanno sempre una nota di saggezza ...


----------



## Apollonia (29 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> bene ....
> 
> le vacanze sono finite !!!!
> 
> ...


Ciao! Sono contenta di rileggerti!

Felice che con i figli sia andata bene, un po' meno per la moglie. Penso che il ravanamento nel telefono sia frutto di un suo sospetto, il che vuol dire che forse ti ha visto 'diverso'. Sei riuscito a parlare con lei, anche non del matrimonio, abbastanza serenamente?


----------



## appassionato (30 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao! Sono contenta di rileggerti!
> 
> Felice che con i figli sia andata bene, un po' meno per la moglie. Penso che il ravanamento nel telefono sia frutto di un suo sospetto, il che vuol dire che forse ti ha visto 'diverso'. Sei riuscito a parlare con lei, anche non del matrimonio, abbastanza serenamente?


No Apollonia,

purtroppo per proteggere un po' la "situazione vacanza" probabilmente mi sono chiuso a riccio e la comunicazione verbale con mia moglie non è andata come doveva ....

quella non verbale forse anche peggio ....   (ho cercato di sforzarmi ma non ci sono riuscito)

tant'è che ha ravanato nel telefono e qualche domanda comincia a farsela ....

eravamo all'estero, con una famiglia di amici ... ho scelto l'egoismo per il bene di tutti e ho glissato alle sue domande con la preoccupazione per il lavoro, che sebbene il problema sembri rientrato prima del previsto, c'era davvero 

adesso comincia la storia vera....

che non è una sfida o una scommessa ....  è la scelta di una vita che mi auguro sia migliore anche per i figli 


suvvia !!  non mi devo deprimere ....  oggi un altro mattoncino lo devo mettere


----------



## appassionato (1 Agosto 2014)

ho bisogno di una mano .....

mia moglie mi manda incessantemente segnali che vorrebbe avere momenti di intimità con me ...

per carità ... è legittimo che una moglie abbia questo tipo di desideri ...  (e lo sarebbe anche per un marito, se fosse innamorato)

fino a un po' di tempo fa assecondavo le sue iniziative, poi sempre meno ....  e adesso mi sento in difficoltà ....

non so come comportarmi, visto che sto cercando di trovare l'occasione giusta per iniziare a parlare di noi due e del nostro futuro ....

da un lato vorrei che non si sentisse abbandonata prima del previsto, dall'altro vorrei non illuderla o ferirla ulteriormente ...

sento questa cosa come una situazione che mi rimane difficile da gestire ...


spero che qualcuno riesca a darmi qualche consiglio


----------



## Fantastica (1 Agosto 2014)

A quale punto della strada pensi di parlarle della tua verità? Ti dico: quel momento lo devi fissare, perché altrimenti arriverà nell'occasione più sbagliata. 
Io, fossi in te, approfitterei proprio di questi momenti in cui lei ti cerca per parlare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho bisogno di una mano .....
> 
> mia moglie mi manda incessantemente segnali che vorrebbe avere momenti di intimità con me ...
> 
> ...


eh, secondo me sei arrivato al momento della verità.
Non so se ci sia un modo meno doloroso di un altro per raccontare quello che devi dirle.
Abbi almeno l'avvertenza di farlo quando non ci sono i figli in casa.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho bisogno di una mano .....
> 
> mia moglie mi manda incessantemente segnali che vorrebbe avere momenti di intimità con me ...
> 
> ...


Belle balle!!
Tu "le stai facendo le scarpe" e non vuoi che lei ne venga a conoscenza prima che tu possa cavartela senza tante rogne.
Di lei te ne frega il giusto, forse meno del gatto.


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho bisogno di una mano .....
> 
> mia moglie mi manda incessantemente segnali che vorrebbe avere momenti di intimità con me ...
> 
> ...


non capisco che cosa aspetti, a questo punto. se devi affrontare la situazione affrontala. e non usare queste parole di commiserazione per tua moglie, non rendono giustizia a lei e non fanno onore a te.


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2014)

"problemi sul lavoro", non mi ricordavo. occhio: prima le vacanze, poi i problemi sul lavoro, poi ci sarà il natale, poi qualche evento di un figlio: rischi di procrastinare finché la situazione ti esploderà tra le mani. non lasciare che siano gli eventi a decidere, cerca di farlo tu.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> "problemi sul lavoro", non mi ricordavo. occhio: prima le vacanze, poi i problemi sul lavoro, poi ci sarà il natale, poi qualche evento di un figlio: rischi di procrastinare finché la situazione ti esploderà tra le mani. non lasciare che siano gli eventi a decidere, cerca di farlo tu.


Appunto. Saggio, passante:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> "problemi sul lavoro", non mi ricordavo. occhio: prima le vacanze, poi i problemi sul lavoro, poi ci sarà il natale, poi qualche evento di un figlio: rischi di procrastinare finché la situazione ti esploderà tra le mani. non lasciare che siano gli eventi a decidere, cerca di farlo tu.


è passato da: smollo tutto e buonanotte al secchio a: devo aspettare l'occasione propizia.

Però... non è facile, oggettivamente.
Anche perchè si sta rendendo conto del prezzo di dolore che dovranno pagare altri per le sue scelte.
Quando è arrivato era in botta e totalmente alieno dalla realtà.
Adesso sta considerando la cosa da un altro punto di vista.
Rimane solo da accettare che non si fa frittata senza rompere uova... ma non sono uova quelle da rompere.
Immagino che, forse, l'ombra di un dubbio abbia appannato il fulgore del futuro.
Rifletto a voce alta, eh? Poi magari non è così...


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è passato da: smollo tutto e buonanotte al secchio a: devo aspettare l'occasione propizia.
> 
> Però... non è facile, oggettivamente.
> Anche perchè si sta rendendo conto del prezzo di dolore che dovranno pagare altri per le sue scelte.
> ...


Ma era anche l'ora prendesse coscienza di quello che stava accadendo e scendesse finalmente sul pianeta Terra.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è passato da: smollo tutto e buonanotte al secchio a: devo aspettare l'occasione propizia.
> 
> Però... non è facile, oggettivamente.
> Anche perchè si sta rendendo conto del prezzo di dolore che dovranno pagare altri per le sue scelte.
> ...


Per me è preoccupato di quel che dovrà pagare lui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma era anche l'ora prendesse coscienza di quello che stava accadendo e scendesse finalmente sul pianeta Terra.


ehhh, signora mia, i danni che fa l'ammmmmmmmore...


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhh, signora mia, i danni che fa l'ammmmmmmmore...


Non me ne parli, non me ne parli!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è preoccupato di quel che dovrà pagare lui.


Io quello che pensavo già lo scrissi: la moglie l'ha già sgamato e sta tastando il terreno.
Il fatto che abbia svuotato il conto, secondo me, è indicativo.


----------



## appassionato (1 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Belle balle!!
> Tu "le stai facendo le scarpe" e non vuoi che lei ne venga a conoscenza prima che tu possa cavartela senza tante rogne.
> Di lei te ne frega il giusto, forse meno del gatto.


no brunetta, non sto facendo le scarpe a nessuno ...
sto seguendo i consigli di una mediatrice familiare .... che per l'appunto è in ferie, ma prima di partire mi ha detto di avvicinarmi al problema senza ancora dire che l'intenzione è quella di separarmi ....




passante ha detto:


> "problemi sul lavoro", non mi ricordavo. occhio: prima le vacanze, poi i problemi sul lavoro, poi ci sarà il natale, poi qualche evento di un figlio: rischi di procrastinare finché la situazione ti esploderà tra le mani. non lasciare che siano gli eventi a decidere, cerca di farlo tu.


problemi di lavoro in via di risoluzione moolto veloce !!!



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è passato da: smollo tutto e buonanotte al secchio a: devo aspettare l'occasione propizia.
> 
> Però... non è facile, oggettivamente.
> Anche perchè si sta rendendo conto del prezzo di dolore che dovranno pagare altri per le sue scelte.
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> Ma era anche l'ora prendesse coscienza di quello che stava accadendo e scendesse finalmente sul pianeta Terra.



sì sbriciolata ....
un po' è come tu l'hai descritta ...
sono partito in tromba pensando di essere arrivato al momento propizio ...
poi, anche grazie ad alcuni di voi, c'è stata una deviazione ....
si allunga un po' la strada, ma si arriva con meno danni ....

il futuro di cui tu parli sarebbe quello con la "compagna extraconiugale" ?

NON MI CREDERAI, MA IN QUESTO MOMENTO è L'ULTIMO DEI MIEI PROBLEMI !!!


lei sa già che quello che sto cercando di fare prescinde dal fatto che lei ci sarà oppure no !!!
non me ne sto preoccupando più di quanto stia cercando di creare terreno fertile per una duratura educazione e crescita dei figli, seppur sotto tetti differenti ...


----------



## appassionato (1 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è preoccupato di quel che dovrà pagare lui.


altra risposta sbagliata !!!  




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io quello che pensavo già lo scrissi: la moglie l'ha già sgamato e sta tastando il terreno.
> Il fatto che abbia svuotato il conto, secondo me, è indicativo.


non ha svuotato niente che non sia già perennemente vuoto per suo conto ....   ha speso dei soldi (poche migliaia di euro)che erano accantonati per un lavoro sulla casa, peraltro senza fare pazzie, ma concedendo ai figli un tenore di vita superiore alle possibilità ....  niente di così preoccupante; da qui a Natale i soldi ci saranno di nuovo ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> no brunetta, non sto facendo le scarpe a nessuno ...
> sto seguendo i consigli di una mediatrice familiare .... che per l'appunto è in ferie, ma prima di partire mi ha detto di avvicinarmi al problema senza ancora dire che l'intenzione è quella di separarmi ....
> 
> 
> ...


In questo momento, appunto. Un mese e 4 giorni da quando dicevi che avresti smollato tutto per lei e non vedevi l'ora. Te lo scrivo perchè tu ti renda conto del cambiamento che hai fatto, giustamente, da quando sei qui.
E che probabilmente, stando con i piedini per terra, rivedrai ancora un paio di cosine.
Ma è normale, secondo me.
Ho letto anche il post successivo.
Mai sottovalutare quello che un coniuge può capire di te, stai all'occhio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

Mediatore famigliare è colui (o colei) che media, cioè sta a metà tra uno e l'altra e favorisce la comunicazione e media i conflitti.
Se parla solo con te non fa mediazione. Soprattutto non la fa se ti consiglia di non parlare con chi meriterebbe sincerità e rispetto e non scuse per vedersi rifiutata.


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> problemi di lavoro in via di risoluzione moolto veloce !!!
> 
> 
> ...


meno male, mi fa piacere. però scusa, ma tu dai proprio per andato il tuo rapporto con tua moglie? non vorresti darVI nemmeno una possibilità? pensi che non ci sia proprio spazio? perchè mi pareva (ma forse mi confondo) che tutto sommato dopo aver parlato con la mediatrice fossi più aperto, più disposto a rivedere tutto, a metterti in discussione... sbaglio?

_edit:_ ho riletto il tuo post, si sbaglio. sono io che ho sta fissa del riprovare, in effetti. però io penso (ora non so se nel tuo caso sia possibile), che sia anche doveroso. altrimenti mettiamo l'altro davanti al fatto compiuto senza dargli una possibilità, per dirne una.


----------



## Innominata (1 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> meno male, mi fa piacere. però scusa, ma tu dai proprio per andato il tuo rapporto con tua moglie? non vorresti darVI nemmeno una possibilità? pensi che non ci sia proprio spazio? perchè mi pareva (ma forse mi confondo) che tutto sommato dopo aver parlato con la mediatrice fossi più aperto, più disposto a rivedere tutto, a metterti in discussione... sbaglio?
> 
> _edit:_ ho riletto il tuo post, si sbaglio. sono io che ho sta fissa del riprovare, in effetti. però io penso (ora non so se nel tuo caso sia possibile), che sia anche doveroso. altrimenti mettiamo l'altro davanti al fatto compiuto senza dargli una possibilità, per dirne una.


E non eri tu che dicevi che l'amore può dare conto di se' proprio li', quando e' più brullo, scabro, arido, sterile? Altro che doveroso, con tutta la fatica che comporta questa che ricordo e' un vero omaggio alla natura del' amore, un vero discorso amoroso che si fa quando sembra che si guardi una landa desolata.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io quello che pensavo già lo scrissi: la moglie l'ha già sgamato e sta tastando il terreno.
> Il fatto che abbia svuotato il conto, secondo me, è indicativo.


Ha svuotato il conto ? Mi era sfuggito :singleeye: eh allora mi sa che ha pure mangiato la foglia ...comunque era inevitabile che dall'iniziale spavalderia del " vado e mollo tutto",si arrivasse a "devo attendere il momento opportuno" ( e non solo lui ma anche la sua nuova compagna che deve scardinare pure la sua relazione ) LA VEGGO DURA diceva mio nonno ... Comunque l'occasione per cominciare a affrontare il tutto ce l'ha proprio partendo dalla carenza di attrazione per la moglie ... basta coglierla l'occasione


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mediatore famigliare è colui (o colei) che media, cioè sta a metà tra uno e l'altra e favorisce la comunicazione e media i conflitti.
> Se parla solo con te non fa mediazione. Soprattutto non la fa se ti consiglia di non parlare con chi meriterebbe sincerità e rispetto e non scuse per vedersi rifiutata.


Ma infatti mi sfugge la professionalità di questa mediatrice familiare :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti mi sfugge la professionalità di questa mediatrice familiare :singleeye:


A meno che, avendo una preparazione psicologica, abbia capito che era necessario imporgli un periodo di riflessione per frenarne l'impulsività.


----------



## appassionato (4 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A meno che, avendo una preparazione psicologica, abbia capito che era necessario imporgli un periodo di riflessione per frenarne l'impulsività.



vuole rivedermi da solo prima che affronti la questione ....  e poi - se mia moglie vorrà - ci andremo insieme

è una professionista  !!!    non c'è alternativa alla fiducua incondizionata ....

NON STO MENANDO IL CAN PER L'AIA ....


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> vuole rivedermi da solo prima che affronti la questione ....  e poi - se mia moglie vorrà - ci andremo insieme
> 
> è una professionista  !!!    non c'è alternativa alla fiducua incondizionata ....
> 
> NON STO MENANDO IL CAN PER L'AIA ....


Un mediatore familiare media tra le parti mi sembra solo strano che abbia accettato di fare incontri solo con te, di prassi vogliono ascoltare entrambi prima di iniziare qualsiasi confronto ...mah :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Ciao 

probabilmente ha deciso così, perché la moglie e ignara di tutto ... 
E per non metterla davanti a fatti compiuti, vorrebbe capire meglio lui,
per sostenerlo nel come integrare la moglie in questo percorso di separazione ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> probabilmente ha deciso così, perché la moglie e ignara di tutto ...
> E per non metterla davanti a fatti compiuti, vorrebbe capire meglio lui,
> ...


Ma come può reagire sta moglie quando sarà il momento di andare da questa mediatrice scoprendo che lui ci va da mesi e lei non lo ha mai saputo?
A me pare che si continui a inciampare nello stesso errore di non-comunicazione totale in questa coppia.


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma come può reagire sta moglie quando sarà il momento di andare da questa mediatrice scoprendo che lui ci va da mesi e lei non lo ha mai saputo?
> A me pare che si continui a inciampare nello stesso errore di non-comunicazione totale in questa coppia.



Ciao

certo che è così ... ma forse è proprio perché non vi è mai stato comunicazione ora bisogna vedere come fare. Per lei comunque sia, sarà una botta fortissima. Tradita su tutti i piani possibili. E forse sta proprio qui il punto: come introdurre lei in questo discorso e per non lasciarla sola. Per poterle dare sostegno ... 
Un altro senso, non riesco a trovarlo ... 


sienne


----------



## appassionato (4 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma come può reagire sta moglie quando sarà il momento di andare da questa mediatrice scoprendo che lui ci va da mesi e lei non lo ha mai saputo?
> A me pare che si continui a inciampare nello stesso errore di non-comunicazione totale in questa coppia.



MA QUALE DA MESI !!!!

vogliamo finirla di travisare le cose ???

ci sono andato una sola volta prima di andare in vacanza e ci tornerò appena lei tornerà dalle sue ferie ....

poi - se mia moglie lo vorrà - ci andremo insieme


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> MA QUALE DA MESI !!!!
> 
> vogliamo finirla di travisare le cose ???
> 
> ...


Io mi incazzerei ulteriormente se sapessi che tu due mesi fa sei andato a mia insaputa da una mediatrice. E ci sei pure ritornato.
Una volta o mille la sostanza non cambia.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi incazzerei ulteriormente se sapessi che tu due mesi fa sei andato a mia insaputa da una mediatrice. E ci sei pure ritornato.
> Una volta o mille la sostanza non cambia.


Idem
Prima ne si parla insieme poi puoi anche decidere di andare da qualcuno da solo per chiarirti le idee ma è fondamentale che prima l'altro sappia che c'è un problema


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem
> Prima ne si parla insieme poi puoi anche decidere di andare da qualcuno da solo per chiarirti le idee ma è fondamentale che prima l'altro sappia che c'è un problema


Esattamente...


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

il fatto è, che non vi è un problema da risolvere ... 
Per lei la situazione è di scacco matto ... comunque. 
Nulla possibilità, nada ... si tratta di separazione. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, che non vi è un problema da risolvere ...
> Per lei la situazione è di scacco matto ... comunque.
> ...


Sì Sienne...ma il fatto è che lei non ne sa ancora nulla!
A me è questo che fa impressione...
Lui si sta separando da solo...ma scherziamo?


----------



## sienne (4 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì Sienne...ma il fatto è che lei non ne sa ancora nulla!
> A me è questo che fa impressione...
> Lui si sta separando da solo...ma scherziamo?



Ciao

non per nulla ho scritto, che è una donna tradita su TUTTI i livelli. 
Terribile, solo il pensiero. Denigrante, che lei lo cerca e lui la neghi ...
la più brutta beffa ... mentre lei cerca sul cellulare e lui sta tranquillo, 
perché non è scemo a lasciare tracce sul cellulare ... ecc. ecc. ecc. 

Lei non sa nulla da oltre 10 mesi ... da quando lui è innamorato pazzo. 
Una settimana in più o in meno ... non fa più la differenza ... 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Agosto 2014)

Il mediatore da cui andammo io e il mio ex faceva incontri congiunti e separati. In uno di quelli separati gli dissimche io in realtà volevo separarmi e non ce la facevo. Lui dall'incontro seguente cambió prospettiva nelle sedute comuni per "accompagnare" me e l'ex. 
Il suo compito era aiutare la coppia. Punto. Non essere il migliore amico mio o del mio ex. E quando dissi che volevo separarmi, e considerando i problemi di comunicazione, la mia fragilità, la sordità selettiva dell'ex, ha valutato di procedere in un certo modo.

qua cazzo, porca puttana, sto uomo intanto ha riconosciuto tutte le cazzate e debolezze che ha avuto negli anni. E vuole impegnarsi a cambiare per i figli. E a chiudere finalmente con la moglie. Non la ama, non ce la fa, vue chiudere nei modi e tempi migliori per la coppia.
ha cambiato prospettiva completamente dal primo post.
sta seguendo i suggerimenti della terapeuta mediateice quel che è.

tanto strano? È un debole, ok, l'ha ammesso, ha visto che questa sua debolezza ha contribuito alla fine della coppia e a danni per la famiglia.
ora che deve fare? Bere la super pozione diventare super pippo e diventare un cazzuto che piglia la moglie nelle sue villose braccia e sistema tutto in un biz?

Posso dirvi una cosa? La comunicazione è una cosa che si fa in due. Non basta che uno parli. Se sono anni che non c'è comunicazione, pensate davvero davvero davvero che basti che uno apra bocca? Ma sul serio? Ah!

io sono contenta dei progressi che ha fatto appassionato. Ha cambiato completamente atteggiamento. Vediamo se cambierà anche con le azioni. Ma al momento, sono più pronta a lodarlo e incoraggiarlo che a criticarlo.


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mediatore da cui andammo io e il mio ex faceva incontri congiunti e separati. In uno di quelli separati gli dissimche io in realtà volevo separarmi e non ce la facevo. Lui dall'incontro seguente cambió prospettiva nelle sedute comuni per "accompagnare" me e l'ex.
> Il suo compito era aiutare la coppia. Punto. Non essere il migliore amico mio o del mio ex. E quando dissi che volevo separarmi, e considerando i problemi di comunicazione, la mia fragilità, la sordità selettiva dell'ex, ha valutato di procedere in un certo modo.
> 
> qua cazzo, porca puttana, sto uomo intanto ha riconosciuto tutte le cazzate e debolezze che ha avuto negli anni. E vuole impegnarsi a cambiare per i figli. E a chiudere finalmente con la moglie. Non la ama, non ce la fa, vue chiudere nei modi e tempi migliori per la coppia.
> ...


Dal mediatore ci siete andati per vostra decisione comune? Per separarvi sicuramente ci saranno stati grossi problemi (perdonami, non conosco la tua storia...), mancanza di comunicazione, che come dici giustamente è fatta da entrambe le persone...
Quello che mi permettevo di dire io è che qui continua a mancare comunicazione.
Non c'è mai stata, ok...vogliamo farla iniziare? 
Mi chiedo se nelle ferie lui abbia tentato di parlare con la moglie di quello che sta succedendo.
Ci sarebbe da parlare anche con questa donna, ma qui abbiamo solo lui che ci dice quello che ci dice e io mi attengo alle sue parole.
A prescindere da quello che è stato tutto il matrimonio, sbagliato proprio dal principio, vogliamo risolverla la cosa?
E' ovvio che ci vuole tempo e lo so che non si sistema aprendo la bocca una volta.
Quello su cui sento di discutere è il fatto che lui sia andato linea diretta da una mediatrice ancor prima di provare a coinvolgere sua moglie, che non ama, che non può più vedere, ma alla quale un giorno diversi anni fa ha giurato amore e fedeltà e con la quale ha messo al mondo dei figli. Questo, per una coppia, secondo me è veramente brutto.
E ti dirò, a me leggere una cosa simile fa veramente dispiacere. Per tutti i coinvolti.


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mediatore da cui andammo io e il mio ex faceva incontri congiunti e separati. In uno di quelli separati gli dissimche io in realtà volevo separarmi e non ce la facevo. Lui dall'incontro seguente cambió prospettiva nelle sedute comuni per "accompagnare" me e l'ex.
> Il suo compito era aiutare la coppia. Punto. Non essere il migliore amico mio o del mio ex. E quando dissi che volevo separarmi, e considerando i problemi di comunicazione, la mia fragilità, la sordità selettiva dell'ex, ha valutato di procedere in un certo modo.
> 
> qua cazzo, porca puttana, sto uomo intanto ha riconosciuto tutte le cazzate e debolezze che ha avuto negli anni. E vuole impegnarsi a cambiare per i figli. E a chiudere finalmente con la moglie. Non la ama, non ce la fa, vue chiudere nei modi e tempi migliori per la coppia.
> ...


a me fa venire soltanto angoscia pensare che uno dei due, in questo caso la moglie (che avrà le sue responsabilità se la coppia non è stata felice, non dico di no) si vede presentare una cosa già tutta fatta e tutta decisa. non so se mi spiego: ma non avere la possibilità di far qualcosa, non avere voce in capitolo in una decisione che cambia la tua vita,  mi sembra una cosa veramente angosciante. solo questo.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dal mediatore ci siete andati per vostra decisione comune? Per separarvi sicuramente ci saranno stati grossi problemi (perdonami, non conosco la tua storia...), mancanza di comunicazione, che come dici giustamente è fatta da entrambe le persone...
> Quello che mi permettevo di dire io è che qui continua a mancare comunicazione.
> Non c'è mai stata, ok...vogliamo farla iniziare?
> Mi chiedo se nelle ferie lui abbia tentato di parlare con la moglie di quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


Andammo di comune accordo. Dopo lunghe richieste inascoltate da parte mia. Quando ormai era troppo tardi. Cmq.

Io penso di capire il senso sia della mossa di app, che non sapendo parlare, con la testa in acido, ha preferito rivolgersi prima a una professionista -consigliato in tal senso anche da diversi utenti qui me compresa me- sia che la mediatrice, vedendo il tipo e la sua abitudine alla non-azione gli abbia dato dei "compiti per casa" per prepararLO al dialogo con la moglie.
qua ci sono solo rovine ormai. E il punto è non buttare una bomba atomica. Salvare il salvabile. Cioè il "dopo". Allenare lui. Far sí che sia in grado di fare quello che avrebbe dovuto fare.
diventa un esercizio di pensiero dire che dovrebbe comicniare ora a dialogare. Non sa come si fa. 
A sto punto, meglio che impari. Sembra avere molta fiducia nella tizia e sembra ben intenzionato a cambiare quello che avrebbe dovuto cambiare eoni fa.

voglio dire, sul serio, voi pensate che lui possa fare un bel respiro e dire a sua moglie questo e quello.
sí, potrebbe. E dopo?
dire "lasciamo i" o "ti lascio" è relativamente semplice. Poi? Quando sua moglie chiede perchè percome e reagisce non si sa come? Appassionato rischia di rimanere lí a bocca aperta e fare ancora più danni perchè non sa che caspita fare.
non dico che deve aspettare anni. Ma diamine. Dargli il beneficio uno di un'altra seduta, che al momento sta funzionando quasi come terapeuta personale, due il
bsneficio del dubbio, che stia finalemtne facendo il meglio che sa concepire..  Penso si possa fare...

tutto qui. Parlare... Non è per nulla semplice. Io col mio ex ho imparato da poco. Da pochissimo. Dopo anni di pena, non ero più in grado di aprire bocca. E quelle poche volte che lo facevo, non sapevo come gestire quello che ne veniva. Diciamo che vedo la sua debolezza e mi immedesimomnelmsuo tentativo.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> a me fa venire soltanto angoscia pensare che uno dei due, in questo caso la moglie (che avrà le sue responsabilità se la coppia non è stata felice, non dico di no) si vede presentare una cosa già tutta fatta e tutta decisa. non so se mi spiego: ma non avere la possibilità di far qualcosa, non avere voce in capitolo in una decisione che cambia la tua vita,  mi sembra una cosa veramente angosciante. solo questo.


È cosí ogni volta che uno dice "basta". Mediatore o non mediatore.
qua non le stanno preparando lo stambetto.
la rovina c'è già.
quello che mi pare, e spero che sia cosï, è che la mediatrice voglia aiutare lui, e lei, a costruire la passerella per uscire dalla rovina. Per non buttarci dentro i figli, tanto per dirne una.
la mediatrice non è che aiuta lui e basta a scrivere un grazioso biglietto d'addio. Li aiuterà, se pure lei lo vorrà, a gestire questo dialogo che purtroppo sarà incentrato sulla crisi e fine di coppia. Ascoltando, quando lei lo vorrà, anche lei. Immagino anche da sola.
Se nel frattempo le cose cambiano... Chissà cosa potrebbe venire fuori dal dialogo. Ma prima lui deve imparare come si geatisce, deve imparare a non mettere la testa sotto la sabbia. E lei pure dovrà imparare cose dal canto suo.


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Andammo di comune accordo. Dopo lunghe richieste inascoltate da parte mia. Quando ormai era troppo tardi. Cmq.
> 
> Io penso di capire il senso sia della mossa di app, che non sapendo parlare, con la testa in acido, ha preferito rivolgersi prima a una professionista -consigliato in tal senso anche da diversi utenti qui me compresa me- sia che la mediatrice, vedendo il tipo e la sua abitudine alla non-azione gli abbia dato dei "compiti per casa" per prepararLO al dialogo con la moglie.
> *qua ci sono solo rovine ormai.* E il punto è non buttare una bomba atomica. Salvare il salvabile. Cioè il "dopo". Allenare lui. Far sí che sia in grado di fare quello che avrebbe dovuto fare.
> ...


e se fosse no? se fosse possibile recuperare un rapporto, ritrovare un po' di felicità insieme? se invece la mediatrice gli avesse dato dei compiti per il dialogo con la moglie non per comunicarle la separazione, ma  per vedere se ci sono ancora delle risorse? non so, magari no. ma come si può dire a priori?


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> È cosí ogni volta che uno dice "basta". Mediatore o non mediatore.
> qua non le stanno preparando lo stambetto.
> la rovina c'è già.
> quello che mi pare, e spero che sia cosï, è che la mediatrice voglia aiutare lui, e lei, a costruire la passerella per uscire dalla rovina. Per non buttarci dentro i figli, tanto per dirne una.
> ...


infatti per me è angosciante pensare che uno dei due dica basta senza dare all'altro la possibilità di far qualcosa, magari anche di cambiare, no? oh, poi ognuno ha la sua sensibilità. io questo non lo capisco proprio.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> e se fosse no? se fosse possibile recuperare un rapporto, ritrovare un po' di felicità insieme? se invece la mediatrice gli avesse dato dei compiti per il dialogo con la moglie non per comunicarle la separazione, ma  per vedere se ci sono ancora delle risorse? non so, magari no. ma come si può dire a priori?


La mediatrice mi pare gli abbia detto di osservare tutte le situazioni in cui lui si tira indietro, in cui si trova a disagio con un membro della amiglia. Di ricordare come è successo, come ha agito e non agito.
mi paiono i primi passi per imparare a gestire le situazioni, per non scappare. Da questo può nascere qualsiasi cosa. Saper gestire una situazione e non viverla con rabbia e frustrazione puó lortare un enorme beneficio in ogni caso. In ogni caso. Nel migliore e nel peggiore.
al momento, la prima "vittoria" della mediatrice è che lui si fida di lei, si è messo in lrofonda discussione per tutte le sue responsabilità, ha lasciato cadere un pó della rabbia verso la moglie.

e lui con queste premesse dovrebbe pigliare la moglie e dire "ti mollo"

io dico: vai avanti cosí. E non mi pronuncio sulla fine. Comunque sia, sta andando meglio che se lui avesse fatto "l'uomo" e avesse detto alla moglie in vacanza che la voleva lasciare. Non ti pare?


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> infatti per me è angosciante pensare che uno dei due dica basta senza dare all'altro la possibilità di far qualcosa, magari anche di cambiare, no? oh, poi ognuno ha la sua sensibilità. io questo non lo capisco proprio.


SEI UN SIGNORE!!:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> infatti per me è angosciante pensare che uno dei due dica basta senza dare all'altro la possibilità di far qualcosa, magari anche di cambiare, no? oh, poi ognuno ha la sua sensibilità. io questo non lo capisco proprio.


Conosco solo un caso in cui uno davvero non ha dato all'altro nessuna possibilità. In tutti gli altri casi, dialogo o non dialogo, le possibilità c'erano e non sono state colte.
parlo di separazione, non di tradimento, per essere chiara.

ps io ne conosco uno, altri sono certa ne conosceranno altri, di sicuro deplorevoli e tristissimi. Ma quel che voglio dire è che di rado non ci si accorge che qualcosa non va. Di rado non ci sono grida silenziose - da entrambe le parti.
io non dico che app sia la povera vittima. NO. Non ho risparmiato critiche a lui. Non è un marito modello. Ma nel momento in cui cerca di cambiare e fa quello che può, io diró che merita un incoraggiamento.


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La mediatrice mi pare gli abbia detto di osservare tutte le situazioni in cui lui si tira indietro, in cui si trova a disagio con un membro della amiglia. Di ricordare come è successo, come ha agito e non agito.
> mi paiono i primi passi per imparare a gestire le situazioni, per non scappare. Da questo può nascere qualsiasi cosa. Saper gestire una situazione e non viverla con rabbia e frustrazione puó lortare un enorme beneficio in ogni caso. In ogni caso. Nel migliore e nel peggiore.
> al momento, la prima "vittoria" della mediatrice è che lui si fida di lei, si è messo in lrofonda discussione per tutte le sue responsabilità, ha lasciato cadere un pó della rabbia verso la moglie.
> 
> ...


stiamo dicendo due cose diverse, credo.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> stiamo dicendo due cose diverse, credo.


Approfondiremo un'altra volta allora 
buonanotte! Io vado a dormire!


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2014)

passante ha detto:


> a me fa venire soltanto angoscia pensare che uno dei due, in questo caso la moglie (che avrà le sue responsabilità se la coppia non è stata felice, non dico di no) si vede presentare una cosa già tutta fatta e tutta decisa. non so se mi spiego: ma non avere la possibilità di far qualcosa, non avere voce in capitolo in una decisione che cambia la tua vita,  mi sembra una cosa veramente angosciante. solo questo.


È quello che ho cercato di dire io...


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conosco solo un caso in cui uno davvero non ha dato all'altro nessuna possibilità. In tutti gli altri casi, dialogo o non dialogo, le possibilità c'erano e non sono state colte.
> parlo di separazione, non di tradimento, per essere chiara.
> 
> ps io ne conosco uno, altri sono certa ne conosceranno altri, di sicuro deplorevoli e tristissimi. Ma quel che voglio dire è che di rado non ci si accorge che qualcosa non va. Di rado non ci sono grida silenziose - da entrambe le parti.
> io non dico che app sia la povera vittima. NO. Non ho risparmiato critiche a lui. Non è un marito modello. Ma nel momento in cui cerca di cambiare e fa quello che può, io diró che merita un incoraggiamento.


il problema secondo me sono proprio le grida silenziose: bisognerebbe imparare a dar voce alle proprie grida, il più possibile. in questa fase sarebbe utile ricorrere a degli aiuti, quando ci si rende conto che si affoga nell'infelicità e l'altro non vuole, non sa, non può sentire. non dopo, con l'obiettivo di separarsi al meglio (che certo è già utile, ci mancherebbe).
io ho amici e amiche che in tutta onestà non avevano compreso quanto insoddisfatto e frustrato fosse il partner: non che non avessero colpe di quello che accadeva, certo che ne avranno avute, ma non si erano rese conto della gravità della situazione. finché non sono state lasciate. non volevano accorgersene? forse. ma in alcuni di questi casi ci sarebbe stato, secondo me, lo spazio per farsi aiutare. prima.


----------



## appassionato (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Brava, sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Un egoismo incredibile.


"Belle balle!!
Tu "le stai facendo le scarpe" e non vuoi che lei ne venga a conoscenza prima che tu possa cavartela senza tante rogne.
Di lei te ne frega il giusto, forse meno del gatto."


bene ....   sei d'accordo con Brunetta .....

ma vi rendete conto di quello che state dicendo oppure guardate solo dei film che piacciono a voi??

ricapitoliamo ....

ho tre figli
non sono più innamorato di mia moglie da almeno sei anni
ho una relazione extraconiugale da almeno un anno
sono io che voglio lasciare mia moglie

dov'è che che io starei tramando per cavarmela senza tante rogne?? anche il giudice più inetto mi darebbe "l'ergastolo" ....

non si tratta di me !!!  si tratta di mia moglie e dei miei figli ....  la via d'uscita migliore deve essere trovata per loro ...

io ho già deciso ...
che sia un disgraziato è fuori da ogni dubbio ...

ripeto !!!
si tratta di trovare la medicina per loro, prima che si facciano male ....


volete sapere una cosa ?
ho la sensazione che la "mia amante" come vi piace tanto chiamarla, si stia rompendo le scatole di me ...
troppi problemi ...
ha trovato l'unico che vuole lasciare la moglie per lei ...  (di solito è il contrario ...)

ed io adesso sono ancora più deciso di prima ad andare avanti ....
perché so che è la strada giusta ...
perché non è umano stare vicino ad una persona senza amarla ....
non è giusto per me e non è giusto per lei ...

e per i figli poi .... adesso non sono in grado di dar loro quasi niente ...
la ricostruzione, il ritrovarsi davvero ....  la speranza di riuscire a fare il padre

ma così no, non va davvero ....


ringrazio nausicaa per tutte le parole di conforto che è riuscita a trasmettermi ...
non è piaggeria
non è perché è l'unica che in qualche modo mi difende ancora
è perché forse è tra i pochi nel forum che nel casino che ho fatto, nella fatica che faccio a scrivere le mie cose ...  è riuscita a capirci qualcosa ....


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> "Belle balle!!
> Tu "le stai facendo le scarpe" e non vuoi che lei ne venga a conoscenza prima che tu possa cavartela senza tante rogne.
> Di lei te ne frega il giusto, forse meno del gatto."
> Perbacco.
> ...


Non esiste nessuna medicina semmai esiste la capacità di affrontare il dialogo con tua moglie ed in seguito con i figli, proprio perché ti dichiari convinto che a prescindere dalla tua amante (che si probabilmente ti mollera' prima che tu riesca a separarti?) ad oggi avresti dovuto affrontare la questione 'non ti amo, desidero, accetto più'  con tua moglie.. Il mediatore familiare mi sembra più un allungare i tempi per paura


----------



## Trinità (5 Agosto 2014)

Non sarei così sicuro che l'amante lo mollerà......


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Già! Vuole allungare i tempi e comunque non è che non ama sua moglie... non ha proprio rispetto per lei.
> Come si fa a tenerla così appesa, sapendo che lei vorrebbe ricucire?
> 
> Io non ci dormirei
> ...


Lui sostiene che si separera' a prescindere dalle scelte della sua amante, non vedo ostacoli a che non affronti il discorso crisi conclamata con la consorte


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non sarei così sicuro che l'amante lo mollerà......


Mah... Sulla carta e nelle prime intenzioni tutto sembra semplice e fruibile poi i vari ostacoli inevitabili generalmente fanno decadere ogni velleità.. Diciamo al 99 per cento dei casi... Ricordati che qui si parla di due amanti entrambi già impegnati con famiglia


----------



## Eliade (5 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> voglio dire, sul serio, voi pensate che lui possa fare un bel respiro e dire a sua moglie questo e quello.
> sí, potrebbe. E dopo?
> dire "lasciamo i" o "ti lascio" è relativamente semplice. Poi? Quando sua moglie chiede perchè percome e reagisce non si sa come? Appassionato rischia di rimanere lí a bocca aperta e fare ancora più danni perchè non sa che caspita fare.
> non dico che deve aspettare anni. Ma diamine. Dargli il beneficio uno di un'altra seduta, che al momento sta funzionando quasi come terapeuta personale, due il
> bsneficio del dubbio, che stia finalemtne facendo il meglio che sa concepire..  Penso si possa fare...


E' proprio quello che dovrebbe fare invece...
Pensa tu se la prendesse alla larga con frasi tipo "siamo in crisi, non so più cosa voglio, andiamo da un mediatore, etc" e lei cambiasse davvero e s'impegnasse a recuperare un rapporto che il marito comunque non vuole più?? Metti che perderebbe 20 kg in due mesi, e s'impegnassi in almeno il 50% delle cose che a lui danno fastidio? Che farebbe a quel punto? Quale scusa userebbe? Che "è troppo tardi per rimediare" non la potrebbe usare (altrimenti a che pro andare da un mediatore)...a quel punto sarebbe davvero impossibile indorare la pillola come vorrebbe, facendo 2+2.
Il fine di appassionato è comunque quello di lasciare la moglie, che non rispetta più (a prescindere dall'amante) da 6 anni, o glielo dice chiaramente o il mediatore serve a poco, sempre secondo me.


----------



## appassionato (5 Agosto 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' proprio quello che dovrebbe fare invece...
> Pensa tu se la prendesse alla larga con frasi tipo "siamo in crisi, non so più cosa voglio, andiamo da un mediatore, etc" e lei cambiasse davvero e s'impegnasse a recuperare un rapporto che il marito comunque non vuole più?? Metti che perderebbe 20 kg in due mesi, e s'impegnassi in almeno il 50% delle cose che a lui danno fastidio? Che farebbe a quel punto? Quale scusa userebbe? Che "è troppo tardi per rimediare" non la potrebbe usare (altrimenti a che pro andare da un mediatore)...a quel punto sarebbe davvero impossibile indorare la pillola come vorrebbe, facendo 2+2.
> Il fine di appassionato è comunque quello di lasciare la moglie, che non rispetta più (a prescindere dall'amante) da 6 anni, o glielo dice chiaramente o il mediatore serve a poco, sempre secondo me.



il mediatore serve assolutamente a trovare una via d'uscita che limiti, per quanto possibile, i danni sui figli ...

se c'è la volontà di trovare un accordo, il mediatore serve, eccome !!

SE poi invece deve diventare una guerra al massacro ....   si accomodino signore e signori ....   non sono il tipo ....


----------



## Eliade (5 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> il mediatore serve assolutamente a trovare una via d'uscita che limiti, per quanto possibile, i danni sui figli ...
> 
> se c'è la volontà di trovare un accordo, il mediatore serve, eccome !!
> 
> SE poi invece deve diventare una guerra al massacro ....   si accomodino signore e signori ....   non sono il tipo ....


Appunto...La vedo dura trovare un accordo se l'altra parte ancora non sa ancora che deve accordarsi. 
Lo capisco il tuo discorso, ma cerca anche di capire il mio come risposta a Nausicaa..


----------



## appassionato (6 Agosto 2014)

mi sento un po' depresso ....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> mi sento un po' depresso ....


Non ami tua moglie da 6 anni (lei lo sa? Ne avete parlato?) ma pensi di separarti ora perché hai trovato un'amante.
Non ricordo l'età dei figli che sono nati e cresciuti senza amore?
Cosa intendi per amore?
Io capisco chi, dopo un tradimento traumatico, senta di non poter più vivere con il coniuge e scelga di separarsi con sicurezza e senza possibilità di trattativa.
I tuoi casi non li capisco.
Ti capisce Nausicaa e hai già una persona intelligente e profonda che ti sa interpretare.
Io in questi disamoramenti vedo depressioni non curate o superficialità o immaturità. E lo sanno altri utenti con i quali ho dialogato a lungo, come H7 o Feather.
Certo che se non si ama e non si è in grado di dare quello che la compagna ha diritto di avere, meglio lasciarla libera il prima possibile.


----------



## Divì (6 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ami tua moglie da 6 anni (lei lo sa? Ne avete parlato?) ma pensi di separarti ora perché hai trovato un'amante.
> Non ricordo l'età dei figli che sono nati e cresciuti senza amore?
> Cosa intendi per amore?
> Io capisco chi, dopo un tradimento traumatico, senta di non poter più vivere con il coniuge e scelga di separarsi con sicurezza e senza possibilità di trattativa.
> ...


Verde mio.

Tradire perche' non si ama piu' e' per me altrettanto incomprensibile che tradire per semplice leggerezza.
Parlo di tradire e non di innamorarsi di un'altra persona.


----------



## appassionato (7 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che se non si ama e non si è in grado di dare quello che la compagna ha diritto di avere, meglio lasciarla libera il prima possibile.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te...

Anche un po' su quello che hai scritto prima....  ma non  l'ho quotato perché mi fa male sentirlo dire


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il mediatore da cui andammo io e il mio ex faceva incontri congiunti e separati. In uno di quelli separati gli dissimche io in realtà volevo separarmi e non ce la facevo. Lui dall'incontro seguente cambió prospettiva nelle sedute comuni per "accompagnare" me e l'ex.
> Il suo compito era aiutare la coppia. Punto. Non essere il migliore amico mio o del mio ex. E quando dissi che volevo separarmi, e considerando i problemi di comunicazione, la mia fragilità, la sordità selettiva dell'ex, ha valutato di procedere in un certo modo.
> 
> qua cazzo, porca puttana, sto uomo intanto ha riconosciuto tutte le cazzate e debolezze che ha avuto negli anni. E vuole impegnarsi a cambiare per i figli. E a chiudere finalmente con la moglie. Non la ama, non ce la fa, vue chiudere nei modi e tempi migliori per la coppia.
> ...


Quoto tutto e quoto marchiando a sangue. Si


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quoto tutto e quoto marchiando a sangue. Si


E io? Non mi quoti ?


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E io? Non mi quoti ?


Ah ah ah ah ascolta: stavo per quotarti e poi ho pensato che avendo quotato Nausicaa non potevo quotare il tuo post che e' molto buono ma in sostanza mi pare di capire che muove da presupposti diversi da quello. Per cui sarei stato macroscopicamente in contrasto con  me stesso.
E poi lo confesso ho pensato: chissà se Brunetta nota che non ho quotato. L'hai notato !!!! Mi lusinga grazie :-D


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah ascolta: stavo per quotarti e poi ho pensato che avendo quotato Nausicaa non potevo quotare il tuo post che e' molto buono ma in sostanza mi pare di capire che muove da presupposti diversi da quello. Per cui sarei stato macroscopicamente in contrasto con  me stesso.
> E poi lo confesso ho pensato: chissà se Brunetta nota che non ho quotato. L'hai notato !!!! Mi lusinga grazie :-D


 è proprio perché dico cose diverse che ti ho provocato.
Non credi che da una persona adulta sia lecito aspettarsi che abbia consapevolezza di un* proprio *disagio e lo affronti, piuttosto che scaricarlo sul partner?


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> è proprio perché dico cose diverse che ti ho provocato.
> Non credi che da una persona adulta sia lecito aspettarsi che abbia consapevolezza di un* proprio *disagio e lo affronti, piuttosto che scaricarlo sul partner?


Consapevolezza e' la parola magica. Averla e' più raro di un politico onesto e in buona fede. Però si hai ragione


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Consapevolezza e' la parola magica. Averla e' più raro di un politico onesto e in buona fede. Però si hai ragione


Consapevolezza del disagio non è consapevolezza del perché si ha il disagio. La prima non mi pare una difficile conquista.


----------



## appassionato (7 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Consapevolezza del disagio non è consapevolezza del perché si ha il disagio. La prima non mi pare una difficile conquista.


sì Brunetta, 

però tanti bei discorsi ....

i tuoi interventi (come del resto quelli degli altri) si basano sulla personale capacità di interpretazione di ognuno di voi rispetto a quello che scrivo, e sulla mia capacità di spiegare bene la situazione, i sentimenti, gli atteggiamenti, ecc....

Il fatto che non abbia affrontato la situazione da sei anni a questa parte è sicuramente una mia pecca, ma nelle storie bisogna esserci per giudicare ....

Le mie responsabilità non me le toglie nessuno .... giudichiamo per favore la gestione del presente ....  che il passato purtroppo no lo restituisce nessuno


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì Brunetta,
> 
> però tanti bei discorsi ....
> 
> ...


Nel presente c'è la tua realtà e c'è la realtà di tua moglie.
Come ti senti tu e cosa vuoi fare tu è chiaro.
Non è chiaro quel che vuole fare tua moglie perché lei è all'oscuro di ciò che vuoi fare.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Consapevolezza del disagio non è consapevolezza del perché si ha il disagio*. La prima non mi pare una difficile conquista.


ma come lavori sulla prima senza la seconda? Perchè credo che a quello si dovrebbe tendere ....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma come lavori sulla prima senza la seconda? Perchè credo che a quello si dovrebbe tendere ....


Si va a chiedere aiuto a persone competenti.


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si va a chiedere aiuto a persone competenti.


E allora in questo concordi con Nausicaa, mi pare? Dove diverge il vostro ragionamento? Potevo quindi quotare entrambe?


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si va a chiedere aiuto a persone competenti.


però su questo devo dirti che in una coppia in cui colui che aveva arrecato dolore all'altro e, sinceramente pentito ma ancora confuso, si diceva pronto a lavorare in coppia sul rapporto con l'altro coniuge rivolgendosi ad uno specialista, si è ripteutamente sentito rispondere che il problema era solo del traditore, che il tradito non aveva bisogno di alcunché e che quindi il lavoro se lo doveva fare solo il traditore.
Il quale traditore se l'è fatto e ne è felice, però è anche vero che lo specialista ti dice subito che un matrimonio è come un carro trainato da due buoi: se uno dei due esce di strada, senza l'aiuto dell'altro bue non si rialza e il carro resta fermo ....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E allora in questo concordi con Nausicaa, mi pare? Dove diverge il vostro ragionamento? Potevo quindi quotare entrambe?


Non concordo perché lei "compatisce" chi è in quella situazione mentre a me l'ignavia, in questi casi, irrita perché esclude l'altro da una situazione in cui avrebbe diritto di parola.
In questi casi mi vengono persino espressioni dialettali, che arrivano quando mi avvicino all'esasperazione (intellettuale, non emotiva) tipo Jb e dire "Muves!" "Scantati!". T u come diresti? "Jamme!"?


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel presente c'è la tua realtà e c'è la realtà di tua moglie.
> Come ti senti tu e cosa vuoi fare tu è chiaro.
> *Non è chiaro quel che vuole fare tua moglie perché lei è all'oscuro di ciò che vuoi fare.*


Ok ora mi sono scetato.
Chiaro.
Non ci piove, la moglie dovrebbe saperlo.
Allora non serve forse tanto la consapevolezza ma serve coraggio.
io non ne ebbi, prima del fattaccio quando la consapevolezza del non stare bene nel matrimonio l'avevo ma non ebbi il coraggio, apunto, di condividere il malessere.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ok ora mi sono *scetato*.
> Chiaro.
> Non ci piove, la moglie dovrebbe saperlo.
> Allora non serve forse tanto la consapevolezza ma serve coraggio.
> io non ne ebbi, prima del fattaccio quando la consapevolezza del non stare bene nel matrimonio l'avevo ma non ebbi il coraggio, apunto, di condividere il malessere.


:up:

Se non c'è il coraggio, secondo me, è perché, nonostante il malessere, la situazione dà delle sicurezza, un conforto affettivo, senza il quale non ci si riesce a immaginare.


----------



## appassionato (7 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì Brunetta,
> 
> però tanti bei discorsi ....
> 
> ...





Hellseven ha detto:


> Ok ora mi sono scetato.
> Chiaro.
> Non ci piove, la moglie dovrebbe saperlo.
> Allora non serve forse tanto la consapevolezza ma serve coraggio.
> io non ne ebbi, prima del fattaccio quando la consapevolezza del non stare bene nel matrimonio l'avevo ma non ebbi il coraggio, apunto, di condividere il malessere.





Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Se non c'è il coraggio, secondo me, è perché, nonostante il malessere, la situazione dà delle sicurezza, un conforto affettivo, senza il quale non ci si riesce a immaginare.




mi riquoto, perché forse non sono stato chiaro, come forse in molte pagine di questo 3d ....

e magari un paio di punti cerco di chiarirli ....

il lavoro che sto facendo prima con me stesso e poi con mia moglie se lo vorrà (ma non ho dubbi), è quello di comprendere davvero dove ho sbagliato in questi vent'anni ....

la mediatrice mi ha messo di fronte al fatto che MOLTE delle coppie che lei ha seguito, alla fine del percorso sono rimaste insieme (anche se entrambi o uno dei due si era rivolto a lei per la separazione)

se non ho ben sviscerato quali sono le mie responsabilità, dove ho toppato, cosa vado a dire a mia moglie??
che non la sopporto più e che me ne voglio andare perché da un anno mi scopo un'altra??

ma per favore !!!

dove sta scritto che manca il coraggio di affrontare la moglie perché la situazione è di comodo??

ma tu lo sai quanta sofferenza mi porto dentro oggi?
quante ore al giorni piango come un disperato per il casino che sto combinando??
e non mi venire a dire che adesso faccio la vitima !!! NON STO FACENDO LA VITTIMA !!!
mi sto solo incazzando per la semplicità con la quale mi si mettono in bocca parole o mi si addebitano attenggiamenti o comportamenti ...

sto facendo un percorso

serio

che tu lo condivida o no !!!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> mi riquoto, perché forse non sono stato chiaro, come forse in molte pagine di questo 3d ....
> 
> e magari un paio di punti cerco di chiarirli ....
> 
> ...


Per me (oh PER ME!) sbagli perché tu pensi di presentare a tua moglie un te in gran parte risolto o almeno chiaro invece di questo te confuso, dolorante, pieno di sensi di colpa, preoccupato. Forse parte del tuo disagio deriva anche dall'aver sempre voluto essere all'altezza di un'immagine di questo tipo.
Io (IO eh!) avrei voluto un uomo che accettasse di essere accolto con le sue debolezze per affrontare un percorso insieme.


----------



## appassionato (7 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me (oh PER ME!) sbagli perché tu pensi di presentare a tua moglie un te in gran parte risolto o almeno chiaro invece di questo te confuso, dolorante, pieno di sensi di colpa, preoccupato. Forse parte del tuo disagio deriva anche dall'aver sempre voluto essere all'altezza di un'immagine di questo tipo.
> Io (IO eh!) avrei voluto un uomo che accettasse di essere accolto con le sue debolezze per affrontare un percorso insieme.



rieccoci con i giudizi sulla persona che - permettimi - non conosci, più che sulla situazione (che non conosci se non per quello che ho raccontato io e quindi solo una campana)


perdonami, ma cosa c'entra "aver sempre voluto essere all'altezza di un'immagine di questo tipo" .... 
personalmente non mi permetterei mai di dare un giudizio così netto su una persona che non ho mai visto e conosciuto ...

e chi lo ha detto che io pensi di presentare a mia moglie un me in gran parte risolto o almeno chiaro invece di questo me confuso, dolorante, pieno di sensi di colpa, preoccupato ....
non riesco a condividerti .... perché non è così ....
e se questa è l'impressione che ho dato scrivendo la mia versione della storia ....  beh!!!  mi sono sbagliato io


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> rieccoci con i giudizi sulla persona che - permettimi - non conosci, più che sulla situazione (che non conosci se non per quello che ho raccontato io e quindi solo una campana)
> 
> 
> perdonami, ma cosa c'entra "aver sempre voluto essere all'altezza di un'immagine di questo tipo" ....
> ...


E' quello che si capisce della tua storia.
Evidentemente non hai facilità di comunicazione :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2014)

Ciao.
Credimi comprendo la tua sofferenza. Ci sono passato, ho titolo per parlare, quindi. 
Sommessamente, ma posso dirla la mia.
La prima cosa da fare se vuoi salvare il tuo matrimonio, secondo me sarebbe lasciare l'altra.
Senza se, senza ma, senza niente, solo forza di volontà, come smettere di fumare o di bere o di farsi.  
Senza aspettare aiuti esterni e palliativi vari: _ex abrupto_, non domani,* ieri.* 
Appena esci di qui alza il telefono o meglio manda sms e dici che hai scelto di salvare il tuo matrimonio.
Poi, si può iniziare a parlare del resto.
Altrimenti sembri uno che parla di disintossicarsi e di diventare salutista dell'Anno con l'armadio pieno di fumo, ero, coca e Jack daniel's che consumi alla prima occasione: se prima sta roba non te la levi da torno, col cazzo che ci riuscirai mai ad uscirne.
Questo vale per tutte le tentazioni umane imho.
Anche per il sesso e per questa cosa che cerchiamo e mai troviamo e per la quale ci incasiniamo e che non pronunzio nemmeno ma che comincia con la A. ma in realtà spesso nasconde un'altra cosa che comincia con la P. (paraculismo).
Non ti giudico né mi atteggio a guru (al più potrei fare il Maharishi del pianerottolo dell'appartamento in cui vivo), ti dico solo come la vedo io e come l'ho vissuta io sulla mia pelle e nella mia testa (che sembrava la striscia di Gaza ....).
Poi per salvare il matrimonio sarà dura e le tentazioni saranno immense (e credimi io so di cosa parlo) però se c'è qualcosa di solido anche se non sarà la famiglia felice un equilibrio sereno si può trovare. Con qualche sacrificio, attenzione: con qualche sacrificio ....
Però devi capire cosa vuoi: non puoi uscirne moralmente pulito e felice. Non puoi, secondo il mio limitato angolo visuale. Puoi uscirne meno sporco di adesso e se hai culo anche tutto sommato sereno. E credimi è già tanto :smile:
In bocca al lupo fratello.

vedi tu.


----------



## Eliade (7 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> C
> Poi per salvare il matrimonio sarà dura e le tentazioni saranno immense (e credimi io so di cosa parlo) però se c'è qualcosa di solido anche se non sarà la famiglia felice un equilibrio sereno si può trovare. Con qualche sacrificio, attenzione: con qualche sacrificio .....


Ma lui non vuole salvare il matrimonio.
Da quel che ho capito, sta cercando di raccattare quanto più coraggio può per dire alla moglie della separazione, cercando di uscirne meno sporco possibile, e con meno trambusto per i figli. Poi c'è il mediatore, che sta cercando di mediare tra lui e lui...perché al momento non può fare altro.


----------



## passante (7 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> rieccoci con i giudizi sulla persona che - permettimi - non conosci, più che sulla situazione (che non conosci se non per quello che ho raccontato io e quindi solo una campana)
> 
> 
> perdonami, ma cosa c'entra "aver sempre voluto essere all'altezza di un'immagine di questo tipo" ....
> ...


posso? capisco che è fastidioso sentirsi criticati, però o qui dentro cerchi di vedere se le cose che ti vengono dette possono contenere un po' di verità anche se, o meglio, proprio perché, vengono da persone che non conoscono né te né la situazione che vivi, e anche se (o meglio, soprattutto quando) ti irritano...oppure non ti serve a niente. a me è servito, tempo fa...


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma lui non vuole salvare il matrimonio.
> Da quel che ho capito, sta cercando di raccattare quanto più coraggio può per dire alla moglie della separazione, cercando di uscirne meno sporco possibile, e con meno trambusto per i figli. Poi c'è il mediatore, che sta cercando di mediare tra lui e lui...perché al momento non può fare altro.


Ah !
Non aggio capito manco o'sasicc allora? :rotfl:
Mica è una novità.
Vabbuò Sfogliatella mia andiamoci a mangiare un cono, offro io :smile:


----------



## appassionato (11 Agosto 2014)

oggi ho avuto un primo assaggio di quella che potrebbe essere la mia vita da separato ....

stamani sono andato a lavorare ...
nel pomeriggio ho stirato per ben tre ore le mie cose ....   (ovviamente quando avrò imparato per bene ... le stesse cose si stirano in metà tempo)
stasera ho cenato con dei miei tre figli ....


NON E' STATO AFFATTO MALE !!!!


----------



## Trinità (11 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> oggi ho avuto un primo assaggio di quella che potrebbe essere la mia vita da separato ....
> 
> stamani sono andato a lavorare ...
> nel pomeriggio ho stirato per ben tre ore le mie cose ....   (ovviamente quando avrò imparato per bene ... le stesse cose si stirano in metà tempo)
> ...


Mi devi insegnare a stirare perchè non ci capisco un cavolo!
Io ho imparato benissimo a pulire il bagno e credimi che quando il mio bimbo fa 
la pipì fuori dalla tazza m'incavolo parecchio.
Quanto aveva ragione mia moglie...............
Per me è tutto un disastro!
ciao


----------



## disincantata (11 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi devi insegnare a stirare perchè non ci capisco un cavolo!
> Io ho imparato benissimo a pulire il bagno e credimi che quando il mio bimbo fa
> la pipì fuori dalla tazza m'incavolo parecchio.
> Quanto aveva ragione mia moglie...............
> ...


Sì vive bene anche senza stirare....basta compraregli abiti giusti....lenzuola comprese.

Pulire invece è indispensabile.


----------



## Trinità (11 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sì vive bene anche senza stirare....basta compraregli abiti giusti....lenzuola comprese.
> 
> Pulire invece è indispensabile.


Che ne so io, non ho mai comprato un abito!
Andavo con mia moglie e lei sceglieva per me.......
Che personaggio che sono stato...
ciao


----------



## disincantata (16 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Che ne so io, non ho mai comprato un abito!
> Andavo con mia moglie e lei sceglieva per me.......
> Che personaggio che sono stato...
> ciao



Eri cosi arrendevole sempre?

Noiosetto alla fine.


----------



## Trinità (16 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eri cosi arrendevole sempre?
> 
> Noiosetto alla fine.


Aspetterei a definirmi noiosetto.....abbiamo parlato solo di abiti e poi
era un discorso di comodo


----------



## Stark72 (16 Agosto 2014)

Io come "donna" di casa non sono malaccio, riesco anche a impastrocchiare qualcosa in cucina e pulisco meglio di un filippino 
Forse dovrei cambiare sponda


----------



## Trinità (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io come "donna" di casa non sono malaccio, riesco anche a impastrocchiare qualcosa in cucina e pulisco meglio di un filippino
> Forse dovrei cambiare sponda


No, stai sulla sponda giusta per favore.....
Stai impazzendo?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io come "donna" di casa non sono malaccio, riesco anche a impastrocchiare qualcosa in cucina e pulisco meglio di un filippino
> Forse dovrei cambiare sponda


Ma perché scusa :mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (17 Agosto 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io come "donna" di casa non sono malaccio, riesco anche a impastrocchiare qualcosa in cucina e pulisco meglio di un filippino
> Forse dovrei cambiare sponda


Assolutamente no. È utile sapere fare di tutto.

Non esistono più le 'donne di casa'.

Avrai meno problemi quando vivrai da solo.


----------



## appassionato (25 Agosto 2014)

sono di nuovo qui ....

perché in attesa che la mediatrice familiare rientri dalle sue vacanze e possa comnciare ad aiutarci in questo bailamme ....

mia moglie deve essersi svegliata dal torpore e, sebbene in privato non faccia nessuna domanda precisa e specifica sul mio comportamento   ...  normale, ma distante ....   quando siamo in compagnia di amici fidati .....  allude !!

non perde occasione per dire che potrebbe essere pronta ad una separazione, che è impossibile trattenere il partner se questo se ne vuole andare, che è bene essere consapevoli che dopo un po' in una coppia l'amore finisce, che nel caso di separazione non farà richiese economiche ma aspetterà che io provveda ad essere responsabile .....


ovviamente tutte queste esternazioni non sono state fate in una unica occasione, ma in diversi frangenti di questo fresco agosto ....



boh!!  

secondo me il momento è propizio ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sono di nuovo qui ....
> 
> perché in attesa che la mediatrice familiare rientri dalle sue vacanze e possa comnciare ad aiutarci in questo bailamme ....
> 
> ...


A me sembra veramente strano che alluda di fronte ad altri e non parli chiaramente a te in privato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che pure lei ha un altro?


uhmmm... io fin dall'inizio di questa storia ho pensato che lei in realtà sappia tutto, o molto più di quello che appassionato pensa che lei sappia.
Secondo me lei sta lavorando pro domo sua... e dei figli.
Ed è legittimo, vista la situazione.


----------



## appassionato (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me sembra veramente strano che alluda di fronte ad altri e non parli chiaramente a te in privato.


è vero!!  la cosa è molto strana .....  ma è così




Principessa ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che pure lei ha un altro?


questa sarebbe una buona notizia ....   nel senso che a me non dispiacerebbe che avesse già un altro .... vorrebbe dire risolvere la questione parlando solo ed esclusivamente dei figli ....
ma lo escludo ....  (purtroppo)




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmm... io fin dall'inizio di questa storia ho pensato che lei in realtà sappia tutto, o molto più di quello che appassionato pensa che lei sappia.
> Secondo me lei sta lavorando pro domo sua... e dei figli.
> Ed è legittimo, vista la situazione.


credo che sappia molto bene che tra noi le cose non vanno e che non sono più innamorato di lei ....
mi chiedo come abbia fatto a sopportarmi così ... senza mettermi con le spalle al muro !!


----------



## Apollonia (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmm... io fin dall'inizio di questa storia ho pensato che lei in realtà sappia tutto, o molto più di quello che appassionato pensa che lei sappia.
> Secondo me lei sta lavorando pro domo sua... e dei figli.
> Ed è legittimo, vista la situazione.


Credo anch'io che lei sappia più di quello che il marito pensa. Forse ha aspettato per vedere se finiva la sbandata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è vero!! la cosa è molto strana ..... ma è così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora guarda... io non conosco tua moglie... però... Non sono molti i motivi per i quali si sopporta una cosa del genere.
Paura o amore, sostanzialmente.
O tutti e due, ma non necessariamente paura di perdere te o amore per te. 
Può aver pensato di tener botta per i figli, hai scritto che cerca di dare loro sempre il meglio, e può aver temuto le conseguenze economiche della separazione.
Può aver pensato che mettendoti con le spalle al muro avrebbe fatto il tuo gioco e ti avrebbe dato l'occasione per fuggire dal matrimonio senza manco capire che stavi facendo, con la testa che ti ritrovavi all'inizio del 3d
Può aver pensato che dovevi essere libero tu di scegliere cosa fare, senza che lei ti mettesse pressione.
Non lo so.
L'unica cosa che mi sento di poter dire abbastanza probabile è che lei sappia che tu non la ami più.
Ma se ne stia soffrendo o meno e quanto... lo sa solo lei.


----------



## appassionato (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora guarda... io non conosco tua moglie... però... Non sono molti i motivi per i quali si sopporta una cosa del genere.
> Paura o amore, sostanzialmente.
> O tutti e due, ma *non necessariamente paura di perdere te o amore per te*.
> *Può aver pensato di tener botta per i figli*, hai scritto che cerca di dare loro sempre il meglio, e può aver temuto le conseguenze economiche della separazione.
> ...




ciao sbriciolata ....

la tua analisi è condivisibile !!
credo purtroppo che ne stia soffrendo, ma non posso bruciare le tappe ... 
ho bisogno anch'io di trovare "il modo" per non combinare altri casini che da solo inevitabilmente farei ...

la mediatrice oramai è in rientro dalle ferie e la prossima settimana ci incontriamo per la seconda ed ultima volta (da solo) .... la volta successiva sarà con mia moglie


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ciao sbriciolata ....
> 
> la tua analisi è condivisibile !!
> credo purtroppo che ne stia soffrendo, ma non posso bruciare le tappe ...
> ...


dai, su. So che non è facile nemmeno per te. Io spero che troviate una quadra perchè almeno 3 motivi di bellissimi ricordi e di futuri sorrisi da condividere li avete
Non sempre le cose vanno come sognavamo che andassero... ma cercando di fare le cose nel modo meno doloroso possibile, riuscirete a trovare la serenità tutti quanti.


----------



## appassionato (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dai, su. So che non è facile nemmeno per te. Io spero che troviate una quadra perchè almeno 3 motivi di bellissimi ricordi e di futuri sorrisi da condividere li avete
> Non sempre le cose vanno come sognavamo che andassero... ma cercando di fare le cose nel modo meno doloroso possibile, riuscirete a trovare la serenità tutti quanti.



grazie briciola (scusami se mi sono permesso, ma in questo caso sei più "briciola" che "sbriciolata"),

grazie dell'incoraggiamento!!
perché se ho imparato un po' a conoscervi qui sul forum so che il tuo è un incoraggiamento sincero ... non dispensi complimenti a quelli come me, così a gratis ....  e quindi quando le tue parole sono di conforto e rinfrancano il cuore, valgono doppio !!!  (non mi fraintendere, non che normalmente tu sia una iena, ma sei solita dire le cose in maniera schietta e non sempre a quelli come me va così a genio  )

grazie ancora !!


----------



## appassionato (2 Settembre 2014)

eccoci ....

probabilmente sono arrivato al capolinea ...

da domani la mia vita probabilmente non sarà più la stessa ...

ho avuto una "non bella" discussione con mia moglie via sms (che triste metodo) ed è evidente che la cosa non può finire così ...

è probabile che domani ne parleremo e si aprirà tra di noi una voragine  ....

sono molto agitato e probabilmente questa notte non chiuderò occhio


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ho avuto una "non bella" discussione con mia moglie via sms (che triste metodo) ed è evidente che la cosa non può finire così ...


ci sono cascato anche io nel trappolone dei messaggi (col maledetto whatsapp).
Si parte in sordina e si entra in un vortice infinito di bott e risposta con colossali fraintendimenti e accavallamenti.
Maglio "sputarsele" in faccia le cose, fa anche sentire meglio tra l'altro.


----------



## errante (2 Settembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sì, per dare una svolta alla mia vita ho necessità di cominciare a parlare di quella che vorrei fosse la mia nuova vita


Chissà se la tua amante condivide quella che vorresti fosse la tua vita con lei. Se non te lo chiede lei magari avete idee diverse sul futuro.


----------



## appassionato (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ci sono cascato anche io nel trappolone dei messaggi (col maledetto whatsapp).
> Si parte in sordina e si entra in un vortice infinito di bott e risposta con colossali fraintendimenti e accavallamenti.
> Maglio "sputarsele" in faccia le cose, fa anche sentire meglio tra l'altro.



mi sono spiegato male ....

intendevo dire che ha scoperchiato il vaso di pandora, ma è evidente che non ho reagito in maniera scomposta ...

mi sono limitato a rispondere che era meglio che si calmasse, che dormirci sopra era salutare per entrambi e che a mente più lucida avremmo chiarito alcune cose ....

questo semplicemente perché quando mi ha chiamato chiedendomi dove ero in quel momento e ho risposto ricordandole che stavo partecipando ad una riunione dell'associazione di volontariato che frequento .....   e lei lo ha preso come se le avessi detto che non avevo tempo per lei in quel momento ....

non era questo il senso della mia risposta, ma ha iniziato a scrivere messaggi ....  l'ho invitata a rivedere quella posizione a mente fresca ....  perché non era il caso di discutere via messaggio o comunque al telefono ....

stasera sarà una lunga sera .....


----------



## appassionato (2 Settembre 2014)

errante ha detto:


> Chissà se la tua amante condivide quella che vorresti fosse la tua vita con lei. Se non te lo chiede lei magari avete idee diverse sul futuro.



forse ti sei perso/a qualche passaggio ....

quello che tu hai evidenziato è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri in questo momento ....

adesso ho bisogno di definire quella che sarà la mia vita e quella dei miei figli, in una posizione diversa da quella che è stata fino ad oggi ...

sarà dura, dipenderà anche da quanto saremo bravi io e mia moglie a gestire la crisi, ma è l'unico obiettivo a breve termine che riesco a darmi.

che ci sia stata, che ci sia o che ci sarà una nuova compagna di vita, ti assicuro che in questo momento non è determininante ....


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2014)

Ciao appassionato,

sempre convinto di quello che vuoi? Come ti senti?


----------



## appassionato (2 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao appassionato,
> 
> sempre convinto di quello che vuoi? Come ti senti?


Ciao nausicaa... 

Sono ancora convinto di quello che voglio per la mia vita! 

Sono stanco però... 
Pensa te!! 
Ancora non è cominciato nulla e io sono già stanco.... 

Non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta,  eh.... 

Come si dice in questi casi....  SPERIAMO CHE MI REGGA LA POMPA


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> mi sono spiegato male ....
> 
> intendevo dire che ha scoperchiato il vaso di pandora, ma è evidente che non ho reagito in maniera scomposta ...
> 
> ...


è esasperata. Tu sei cosciente che quella donna è esasperata, vero?


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è esasperata. *Tu sei cosciente che quella donna è esasperata*, vero?


direi di no


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> direi di no


allora ribadiamolo: quella donna è esasperata.
Esasperata dalla tua indifferenza nei suoi confronti, che magari ha percepito qualche volta come disprezzo.
Esasperata perchè ha capito che hai un'altra ma non sa in che termini sia la relazione.
Esasperata perchè ha percepito che la sua vita e quella dei suoi figli sta per cambiare drasticamente, la cosa non è minimamente sotto il suo controllo e tu non ti sei ancora degnato di dirle nulla(almeno, dove ero arrivata io lei ancora era all'oscuro dei tuoi piani).
Per cui secondo me qualche schizzo se lo può pure permettere.


----------



## appassionato (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è esasperata. Tu sei cosciente che quella donna è esasperata, vero?





Simy ha detto:


> direi di no





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora ribadiamolo: quella donna è esasperata.
> Esasperata dalla tua indifferenza nei suoi confronti, che magari ha percepito qualche volta come disprezzo.
> Esasperata perchè ha capito che hai un'altra ma non sa in che termini sia la relazione.
> Esasperata perchè ha percepito che la sua vita e quella dei suoi figli sta per cambiare drasticamente, la cosa non è minimamente sotto il suo controllo e tu non ti sei ancora degnato di dirle nulla(almeno, dove ero arrivata io lei ancora era all'oscuro dei tuoi piani).
> Per cui secondo me qualche schizzo se lo può pure permettere.


è una donna innamorata .....  e impaurita perché vede suo marito molto diverso ...

ma OGGI è il giorno nel quale le cose cominceranno a chiarirsi ....


perdonatemi ....   ma oggi chiedo solo comprensione ....  è un giorno molto difficile anche per me ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è una donna innamorata ..... e impaurita perché vede suo marito molto diverso ...
> 
> ma OGGI è il giorno nel quale le cose cominceranno a chiarirsi ....
> 
> ...


Immagino. Sii comprensivo tu con lei però. Mi raccomando, con lei evita frasi tipo: è difficile anche per me, che per lei sarebbero sale sulle ferite. Non le fregherà nulla di quanto sia difficile per te. Giustamente, peraltro(dal suo punto di vista).


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immagino. Sii comprensivo tu con lei però. *Mi raccomando, con lei evita frasi tipo: è difficile anche per me, che per lei sarebbero sale sulle ferite. Non le fregherà nulla di quanto sia difficile per te. *Giustamente, peraltro(dal suo punto di vista).


Parole da scolpire a caratteri cubitali sulla stele delle crisi di coppia.
Quando mi sento dire "è difficile anche per me" mi sale l'impeto di dare capocciate sul naso. Ma sti gran cazzi.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> è una donna innamorata .....  e impaurita perché vede suo marito molto diverso ...
> 
> ma OGGI è il giorno nel quale le cose cominceranno a chiarirsi ....
> 
> ...


Ma mi faccia il piacere, mi faccia.


----------



## appassionato (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Immagino. Sii comprensivo tu con lei però. Mi raccomando, con lei evita frasi tipo: è difficile anche per me, che per lei sarebbero sale sulle ferite. Non le fregherà nulla di quanto sia difficile per te. Giustamente, peraltro(dal suo punto di vista).


Inizierò da quelle che sono le mie responsabilità.... 
Quelle che ci hanno portato fino a qui


----------



## Apollonia (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Parole da scolpire a caratteri cubitali sulla stele delle crisi di coppia.
> Quando mi sento dire "è difficile anche per me" mi sale l'impeto di dare capocciate sul naso. Ma sti gran cazzi.


Quoto!


----------



## errante (3 Settembre 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> forse ti sei perso/a qualche passaggio ....
> 
> quello che tu hai evidenziato è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri in questo momento ....
> 
> ...


Sicuramente mi sono perso qualche passaggio (oltre 100 pagine di discussione), comunque mi sembra una programmazione scientifica di un disastro naturale. Hai una freddezza tale per il passo che dici di voler fare che è in contrasto con l'innamoramento di cui parli, i tuoi argomenti non convincono e permeano di verbi condizionali. Simpatizzo naturalmente per tua moglie in questo momento.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

errante ha detto:


> Sicuramente mi sono perso qualche passaggio (oltre 100 pagine di discussione), comunque mi sembra una programmazione scientifica di un disastro naturale. Hai una freddezza tale per il passo che dici di voler fare che è in contrasto con l'innamoramento di cui parli, i tuoi argomenti non convincono e permeano di verbi condizionali. Simpatizzo naturalmente per tua moglie in questo momento.


Questo forum è stato illuminante.
Mi ripeterò ancora una volta, ma mi sono accorto che gli uomini e le donne che lasciano dopo aver tradito dicono e fanno davvero tutti le stesse cose.
Da un lato lo trovo deprimente, dall'altro questa scoperta mi sta dando davvero tanta forza di non credere più alle stronzate e di scrollarmi di dosso la situazione teatrale nella quale mio malgrado sono stato trascinato.


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Questo forum è stato illuminante.
> Mi ripeterò ancora una volta, ma mi sono accorto che gli uomini e le donne che lasciano dopo aver tradito dicono e fanno davvero tutti le stesse cose.
> Da un lato lo trovo deprimente, dall'altro questa scoperta mi sta dando davvero tanta forza di non credere più alle stronzate e di scrollarmi di dosso la situazione teatrale nella quale mio malgrado sono stato trascinato.


Ottimo[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------

